# Illamasqua Discussion



## Indian Barbie (Nov 5, 2008)

Staff edit:
*This thread is for discussion of the brand Illamasqua. For product swatches, please place your own images in this thread: *http://www.specktra.net/forum/f217/i...atches-139347/

I went to Slefridges in London today and I was SO impressed. (Too bad I had no money to buy). HIGHLY pigmented products, so many many shades of foundation! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Trust me this makeup is going to take the world by storm!


----------



## COBI (Nov 5, 2008)

Checkout their website; looks like great stuff.

What are the prices like? And how do prices compare to other brands in the UK?


----------



## Indian Barbie (Nov 5, 2008)

their prices are about the same as MAC...

*Eyes*
Pure Pigments (Better than MAC!) - £14
Eyeshadow - £12
Cream Eyeshadow - £14
Eye Liner Cake + Sealing Gel - £15
Liquid Eyeliner - £14.50
Eye Brow Cake - £12
Volume Mascara - £14
Brow and Lash Gel - £11
Sealing Gel (Like MAC Mixing medium) - £8
Medium Pencil - £11
Fine Pencil - £11
Fat Pencil - £13
False Lashes - £9

Eyeshadow Quads - £34
Cream Shadow Quads - £34

*Lips
*Lipstick - £12.50
Intense Lipgloss - £11.50
Sheer Lipgloss - £11.50
Lip Quad - £34

*Face
*Matt Primer SPF 20 - £15
Satin Primer SPF 20 - £15
Light Liquid Foundation - £20
Rich Liquid Foundation - £20
Cream Foundation - £20
Powder Foundation - £20
Pressed Powder - £17.50
Pressed Powder - £17.50
Loose Powder - £17.50
Concealer - £12
Under-Eye Concealer - £12

Powder Blusher - £15
Cream Blusher - £15
Illuminator - £12

*Nails
*Nail Varnish - £11
Top Coat - £10
Base Coat - £10

*Brushes and Accesories*
Eye Liner Brush - £15
Lip Brush - £18
Eye Brow Brush - £18
Eye Shadow Brush - £18
Blending Brush 1 - £20
Blending Brush 2 - £22.50
Highlighter Brush - £22.50
Foundation Brush - £25
Blusher Brush - £25
Angled Blush Brush - £25
Powder Brush - £35
Eye Lash Curlers -£17.50
Tweezers - £20
Sponges - £2.50


----------



## mizuki~ (Nov 5, 2008)

That sounds very interesting. Is it only available in the UK?


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 5, 2008)

I hope this brand will be available in Germany soon!


----------



## Indian Barbie (Nov 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mizuki~* 

 
_That sounds very interesting. Is it only available in the UK?_

 
Only available in Selfridges at the moment, the website will be up and running to buy from very soon.
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_





 I hope this brand will be available in Germany soon!_

 
Yeah I hope they'll go world-wide with this!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indian Barbie* 

 
_Only available in Selfridges at the moment, the website will be up and running to buy from very soon.
*Yeah I hope they'll go world-wide with this! *



_

 
They have to! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






I hope their onlineshop will accept more payment methods that just credit card! Their products look amazing! The whole brand looks yummy!


----------



## Indian Barbie (Nov 5, 2008)

More pics!


----------



## MzzRach (Nov 5, 2008)

Wow.  The promo images are dynamite.  

Will be interested to hear thoughts on the products, and see some FOTDs!


----------



## ShauntyXD (Nov 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Wow.  The promo images are dynamite.  

Will be interested to hear thoughts on the products, and see some FOTDs!_

 
Yea. I agree, the promo images look AMAZING!


----------



## concertina (Nov 5, 2008)

OMGOMGOMG I just watched every video on their site...I love their look, their esthetic, their design, their colors, everything!! 

I am going to go bankrupt with the exchange rate!!


----------



## subsandwich (Nov 6, 2008)

Wow!  That looks mighty impressive!  They gotta haul their butts to America soon so I can check out their stuff!


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 6, 2008)

This looks fab!


----------



## yodagirl (Nov 6, 2008)

I love those promo pics! Especially the 1920's Berlin Collection


----------



## Cocopuff (Nov 6, 2008)

I can predict a new addiction! Please do not let it be easy for me to get this in the states.


----------



## j_absinthe (Nov 6, 2008)

Eeek, those promo images...too...much...

I'd love to try these out if ever they make their way stateside!


----------



## Lessandes (Nov 6, 2008)

Oh I love their advertisments <3<3<3<3<3<3


----------



## Ikara (Nov 6, 2008)

It looks gorgeous! I want to try it!!!!


----------



## Blushbaby (Nov 6, 2008)

Hmmm interesting. Looknig fwd to seeing this range when I pop into Selfridges next.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_Hmmm interesting. Looknig fwd to seeing this range when I pop into Selfridges next._

 
Oh please report us what you think of the products then!


----------



## dreamiez (Nov 6, 2008)

wow! looks nice. i hope it will be available internationally >.<


----------



## JustDivine (Nov 6, 2008)

It must be quality to be selling in Selfridges...that's a vote of confidence even before I've been to see the products. 

Will check out at the weekend!!!!!!!


----------



## MzzRach (Nov 6, 2008)

Their website is certainly very high-end.  I want to touch and feel and play with the products.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 6, 2008)

http://www.selfridges.com/index.cfm?page=1156&articleID=11475&artname=Illama  squa%20Exclusive%20Launch

Why is this store so far away?


----------



## Indian Barbie (Nov 6, 2008)

omg their pigments are DIVINE! Seriously Londoners, you have to get your asses to Selfridges asap. I'm going to do a major haul as soon as I start earning money.


----------



## tuuli (Nov 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_





 I hope this brand will be available in Germany soon!_

 
Oh yes!


----------



## stronqerx (Nov 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Wow. The promo images are dynamite. _

 
RIGHT???? it looks so gorgeous and high end.


----------



## franimal (Nov 7, 2008)

Gorgeous images, I would love to try their product. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Blushbaby (Nov 8, 2008)

Where did you find the promo pics?

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Oh please report us what you think of the products then!_

 
Will do. I'll try and go one day after work next week.


----------



## Indian Barbie (Nov 8, 2008)

i got them from Illamasqua's facebook group


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 8, 2008)

Thank you!


----------



## dreamiez (Nov 8, 2008)

what are the prices like?

and currently only available in selfridges?


----------



## Blushbaby (Nov 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dreamiez* 

 
_what are the prices like?

and currently only available in selfridges?_

 
The prices have been posted (somebody totally missed that post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and yeah, it's only in Selfridges at the mo.

I can't believe they're right next to MAC!! Sneeky!


----------



## nunu (Nov 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dreamiez* 

 
_what are the prices like?

and currently only available in selfridges?_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indian Barbie* 

 
_their prices are about the same as MAC...

*Eyes*
Pure Pigments (Better than MAC!) - £14
Eyeshadow - £12
Cream Eyeshadow - £14
Eye Liner Cake + Sealing Gel - £15
Liquid Eyeliner - £14.50
Eye Brow Cake - £12
Volume Mascara - £14
Brow and Lash Gel - £11
Sealing Gel (Like MAC Mixing medium) - £8
Medium Pencil - £11
Fine Pencil - £11
Fat Pencil - £13
False Lashes - £9

Eyeshadow Quads - £34
Cream Shadow Quads - £34

*Lips*
Lipstick - £12.50
Intense Lipgloss - £11.50
Sheer Lipgloss - £11.50
Lip Quad - £34

*Face*
Matt Primer SPF 20 - £15
Satin Primer SPF 20 - £15
Light Liquid Foundation - £20
Rich Liquid Foundation - £20
Cream Foundation - £20
Powder Foundation - £20
Pressed Powder - £17.50
Pressed Powder - £17.50
Loose Powder - £17.50
Concealer - £12
Under-Eye Concealer - £12

Powder Blusher - £15
Cream Blusher - £15
Illuminator - £12

*Nails*
Nail Varnish - £11
Top Coat - £10
Base Coat - £10

*Brushes and Accesories*
Eye Liner Brush - £15
Lip Brush - £18
Eye Brow Brush - £18
Eye Shadow Brush - £18
Blending Brush 1 - £20
Blending Brush 2 - £22.50
Highlighter Brush - £22.50
Foundation Brush - £25
Blusher Brush - £25
Angled Blush Brush - £25
Powder Brush - £35
Eye Lash Curlers -£17.50
Tweezers - £20
Sponges - £2.50_

 
there you go.


----------



## Hilly (Nov 8, 2008)

I feel like I would be cheating on my lover, MAC...


----------



## Indian Barbie (Nov 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_I feel like I would be cheating on my lover, MAC..._

 
Lol i thought like that too, but then I thought, its more fun having a no-strings-attached relationship! hehehe


----------



## MsCocoa (Nov 10, 2008)

Wow that's a prime spot is that where Chanel/Dior was, thanks for sharing the prices, I read about them in the londonpaper; did you catch any of the performances they had? I'm can't wait to see it in the flesh. Do you how it's pronounced? I'm thinking ee-lah-mas-ka...?


----------



## DirtyPlum (Nov 10, 2008)

^^ spot on with the pronunciation.

Im so annoyed with myself for not checking the products out... I was there last week on a Nars/BE/GA mission.  Dior have been shifted right to the end (behind laura mercier) poor guys.

It a range by the amazing Alex Box (she worked with MAC at some point too I believe) and its produced by Kryolan so that just screams hot!


----------



## vocaltest (Nov 10, 2008)

Why did I pass by this in Selfridges on Friday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?


----------



## jdepp_84 (Nov 11, 2008)

Looks nice! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I wonder if they sell in the USA


----------



## Indian Barbie (Nov 11, 2008)

did any londoners manage to take a look at this brand yet? Love to hear what the rest of you think


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 20, 2008)

MySpaceTV Videos: Illamasqua Video Channel


----------



## 3773519 (Nov 20, 2008)

I couldnt see any of the images on the website. IF anyone could be a doll and attach some images of the art they have it would be highly appreciated...damn being in the USA. i want to see dangit


----------



## mizuki~ (Nov 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_





MySpaceTV Videos: Illamasqua Video Channel




_

 
Yowza! That girl in the smokey eyes tutorial was hot!


----------



## ambicion6 (Nov 20, 2008)

ohhhh I'm going to be in London the whole month of December visiting my BF. I am sooooo going there and the makeup lesson seems cheap in comparison to MAC - 30 pounds, though the selfridge's website says 20, either way, with the pound/USD conversion its still cheaper than the $50 USD at MAC. Ohhh this is going to be so bad for my wallet!!!


----------



## blinkymei (Nov 20, 2008)

wow!!! the ads are so artistic and gorgeous too


----------



## jinxii (Nov 20, 2008)

The Def. need to make an appearance State Side.
I hate being left out


----------



## fluksblue (Nov 20, 2008)

Hey guys, I work for Illamasqua!  So glad to hear all your positive thoughts,   we are exclusive to Selfridge's at the mo, with plans to expand first in the UK and then beyond... and spot on with the pronunciation by the way!

There are certain comparisons to be had with MAC, we are certainly at the more creative end of the market, but Illamasqua is more about the individiual, you're alter-ego and your night time look, it's not a trend/fashion based brand, there are no rules or right or wrongs!

And anyone wanting to pop in for a transformation or makeup lesson, that's right it is £30.  That's redeemable on products, of course, but you also get a super-cool DVD of your time with us to take with you!

Come in and ask for Lucy, I'll look forward to seeing you!

x


----------



## MzzRach (Nov 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fluksblue* 

 
_Hey guys, I work for Illamasqua! So glad to hear all your positive thoughts, we are exclusive to Selfridge's at the mo, with plans to expand first in the UK and then beyond... and spot on with the pronunciation by the way!

There are certain comparisons to be had with MAC, we are certainly at the more creative end of the market, but Illamasqua is more about the individiual, you're alter-ego and your night time look, it's not a trend/fashion based brand, there are no rules or right or wrongs!

And anyone wanting to pop in for a transformation or makeup lesson, that's right it is £30. That's redeemable on products, of course, but you also get a super-cool DVD of your time with us to take with you!

Come in and ask for Lucy, I'll look forward to seeing you!

x_

 
Thanks for posting!  Please come to the states.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I will definitely be visiting your counter the next time I am in London - hopefully in the spring.  The line looks amazing.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fluksblue* 

 
_Hey guys, I work for Illamasqua!  So glad to hear all your positive thoughts,   we are exclusive to Selfridge's at the mo, with plans to expand first in the UK and then beyond... and spot on with the pronunciation by the way!

There are certain comparisons to be had with MAC, we are certainly at the more creative end of the market, but Illamasqua is more about the individiual, you're alter-ego and your night time look, it's not a trend/fashion based brand, there are no rules or right or wrongs!

And anyone wanting to pop in for a transformation or makeup lesson, that's right it is £30.  That's redeemable on products, of course, but you also get a super-cool DVD of your time with us to take with you!

Come in and ask for Lucy, I'll look forward to seeing you!

x_

 
Thank you! And please come to Germany soon too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Or ship to Germany in your Online-Shop (and maybe accept paypal?)!


----------



## chirufus (Nov 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_





 I hope this brand will be available in Germany soon!_

 
Me to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Otherwise I have to go to London next year for a city trip, but that means less money to buy make up


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chirufus* 

 
_Me to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Otherwise I have to go to London next year for a city trip, but that means less money to buy make up
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
If you go to London - would you please take me with you in your hand luggage?


----------



## lunamaris (Nov 22, 2008)

I love their dark-dramatic concept, soo beautiful pictures for the collections! can't wait to go to london again soon!


----------



## Blushbaby (Nov 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indian Barbie* 

 
_did any londoners manage to take a look at this brand yet? Love to hear what the rest of you think_

 
Yeah I saw it last night but didn't stop for long cos I was in a mad rush to find an outfit for tonight! I have to return some stuff to Selfridges next week so will stop by again.

I love the colour choices, really pigmented and vibrant. I'm impressed.


----------



## k.a.t (Nov 22, 2008)

This will be my first stop when i go x-mas shopping! omg this stuff looks divine! can't wait to try it out >.<
I'm eyeing the blusher brush in the video..


----------



## lara (Nov 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DirtyPlum* 

 
_It a range by the amazing Alex Box (she worked with MAC at some point too I believe) and its produced by Kryolan so that just screams hot!_

 
And someone I used to work with is now their head trainer.

Cosmetics is such a small world sometimes.


----------



## amethystangel (Dec 2, 2008)

I want this to come to Australia!!!


----------



## *Gigi* (Dec 4, 2008)

Wow, this line looks amazing!  PLEASE don't make it easy to get in the US- I can't afford a new brand obsession!


----------



## Frae (Dec 4, 2008)

These photos are gorgeous, but I hope they adjust their prices for the US Dollar or I may never try any. Yikes, that's kinda expensive.

Gorgeous looking though.


----------



## Indian Barbie (Dec 5, 2008)

i would imagine that they'll adjust their prices to US Dollars accordingly. But I don't know whether it will be over there soon... They still haven't set up the online shop!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 19, 2008)

I just had an email that the online shop is now open! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Illamasqua


----------



## MzzRach (Dec 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_I just had an email that the online shop is now open! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Illamasqua_

 
I received the same email.  A shame that the online swatches are pretty much useless, IMO.  Looks like they have an amazing eyecolour spectrum, but I would not be able to make any colour decisions based on their site.

Probably a good thing, as the last thing I need is to get into a new line......
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Stunning collection though.  I love the concept.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 19, 2008)

I would love to give it a try. The EUR/GBP exchange rate is tempting right now.


----------



## Indian Barbie (Dec 19, 2008)

im so excited!!!!


----------



## Blushbaby (Dec 20, 2008)

Urgh ..the website is terrible. It's so dark and not very user-friendly at all. I don't wanna feel like I'm taking a ride on a ghost train when I'm trying to buy lipgloss!


----------



## k.a.t (Dec 20, 2008)

^ I agree, the font seems to be really hard to read too


----------



## Nenah2008 (Dec 20, 2008)

Anyone know the exchange rate to US$$ ?


----------



## rosasola1 (Dec 20, 2008)

oh my goodness.... freaking gorgeous! I am a lot more attracted to this comp's promo pics than MAC's.... eek!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nenah2008* 

 
_Anyone know the exchange rate to US$$ ?_

 

Google helps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




For example type "10 GBP in USD" and you get the price in dollars. It is not 100% exact but it helps.


----------



## mizuki~ (Dec 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nenah2008* 

 
_Anyone know the exchange rate to US$$ ?_

 
I use XE - The World's Favorite Currency and Foreign Exchange Site for this kinda stuff


----------



## Schneeweisschen (Jan 14, 2009)

I´ll be in London for a couple of days in two weeks and I absolutely can´t wait to visit the counter. Their products look so amazing.


----------



## spacegirl2007 (Jan 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_I received the same email.  A shame that the online swatches are pretty much useless, IMO.  Looks like they have an amazing eyecolour spectrum, but I would not be able to make any colour decisions based on their site.

Probably a good thing, as the last thing I need is to get into a new line......
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Stunning collection though.  I love the concept._

 
i agree. even adding color descriptions and finish details would be a huge improvement.


----------



## magi (Jan 22, 2009)

I was there two weeks ago, but I found this thread now because of Schneeweißchen's advice. I was just passing by the counter and saw a blue shade of gloss and stared at it - I was asking myself WHATs THAT - and then I spend a while there :-D

A nice MUA showed my anything. I planned to go there a second time, but I spend so much money in London - I couldn´t afford to go there  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 

Their eye shadows are (almost) all matte - only a huge range of different highlighters are shimmery. You can make every matte e/s shimmery by adding such one on top - but not the other way. So I think that is a good, professional base. IT´s easier to keep the overview. 

The shadows are highly pigmented and have so many bright bright colors. But I have so many e/s, also bright mattes. This was the first time that e/s didn´t interest me at a foreing counter.

I was more impressed by the range of foundation shades. FANTASTIC! They have almost white and almost black and NEUTRAL SHADES. I was in heaven. I will go to London again for sure, but they told me, if international shipping is not available through the website: CALL THEM! They would send you from the counter directly, I suppose with CC. 

The first range I have the FOURTH /FIFTH palest shade. At MAC all are to dark or just OK in NC15. The undereye concealer is super creame and NO WAND! Great. It´s a bit thicker that jar or wand concealers but still super smooth and not cakey like full coverage stuff.

The blushes are also available in ssuper bright shades - she applied me a super nice pink cream blush. I looked so nice, but I already have a similar color.

Finially: the quads are made individually on request and the pans are smaller that the singles. 

The packaging is very nice, bit asia style. 

As I planned to go there for a second time I only purchased a nice Gloss called "Absorb". You can see it on my FotD in my Blog. It´s German, but I hope you see the picture anyway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I got a small cataloque too. I will definitialy reveiw a bit more in my blog...


----------



## ambidextrous (Jan 24, 2009)

why do I have to live in Austria... we always get things latest or not at all... the promo pics are really gorgeous


----------



## dollypink (Jan 24, 2009)

i am loving those promo images!


----------



## magi (Jan 24, 2009)

That´s the gloss... 

It´s very creamy and thing and covers easily the lip color. It´s an "Intense Gloss". As it´s bit of less glossy I have to be careful with the application and need a mirror. 

The bad thing is, that the applicator part is made of hard plastic. It´s not the kind of soft plastic like MAC Lip Gelees. So when I press on the tube, apply and then stop pressing it draws to my lip. So I have to remove it from the lip before loose the tube.


----------



## KarlaKayM (Feb 5, 2009)

Looks Beautiful!


----------



## Siobhan (Feb 12, 2009)

I've been super intrigued since first hearing about this brand a few months ago and checking out the website. I'm moving to London in a month's time and their counter will almost definately be my first port of call! 
It's such a good idea having a brand that is more specifically for night time make-up as I think there's too many of the 'natural look' brands out there in comparison.


----------



## slick (Feb 12, 2009)

I have also heard the buzz about this line!  I hope they do well so I can try it out someday. =)

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *magi* 

 
_Finially: the quads are made individually on request and the pans are smaller that the singles. _

 





ooooo, hopefully the pans are cheaper?


----------



## Blushbaby (Feb 12, 2009)

I walked past it last Friday (en route to MAC) and there wasn't a single soul browsing at the counter...yet MAC was packed (as always).


----------



## Siobhan (Feb 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_I walked past it last Friday (en route to MAC) and there wasn't a single soul browsing at the counter...yet MAC was packed (as always)._

 
Ya, it always takes a while for new brands to take off, no matter how great they are. Alot of women who I deal with say they would always favour Mac even though they know little about make-up because of the noteriety that's attached to it.


----------



## Blushbaby (Feb 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Siobhan* 

 
_Ya, it always takes a while for new brands to take off, no matter how great they are. Alot of women who I deal with say they would always favour Mac even though they know little about make-up because of the noteriety that's attached to it._

 

Yeah that I can understand. I don't think the two MUA's standing with their arms crossed and looking bored gave the best impression either though.


----------



## cindel25 (Feb 15, 2009)

I really like their site.  I want to try their intense lipgloss; hope it comes to the states soon.


----------



## Rennah (Feb 16, 2009)

This line looks gorgeous... I'll have to visit London sometime!!


----------



## Indian Barbie (Mar 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *magi* 

 
_That´s the gloss... 

It´s very creamy and thing and covers easily the lip color. It´s an "Intense Gloss". As it´s bit of less glossy I have to be careful with the application and need a mirror. 

The bad thing is, that the applicator part is made of hard plastic. It´s not the kind of soft plastic like MAC Lip Gelees. So when I press on the tube, apply and then stop pressing it draws to my lip. So I have to remove it from the lip before loose the tube.



_

 
Could you swatch this for us please?


----------



## magi (Mar 24, 2009)

I will try to make better pics soon - I have it on this FOTD on my lips, but well blended. It´s only one drop. Highly pigmented and in this shade I would look like the death if I would make it glossy and thick. 

It´s like a blend of C-THRU by MAC and it´s LIP ERASE.

Magi: ILLAMASQUA Gloss - Barry M. AMu aus dem Video

Magi: Die 80er - Versuch zwei


----------



## lipshock (Mar 24, 2009)

Um, looks like I need to make a trip across the pond and head to Selfridge's (I love department store) because this brand is calling me like none other.  I don't even care about the fact that the dollar is so weak right now.  LOL.  Obviously my love for makeup overrules financial matters.  Hehe.


----------



## whiteflorals (Mar 28, 2009)

Does anyone know if there are good shade matches to MAC NC30 in the foundation range? Thanks!


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 28, 2009)

Looks absolutely beautiful. I love the gothic look of the packaging and the whole concept. I hope I can get my hands on some of their range soon.


----------



## nazia (Mar 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipshock* 

 
_Um, looks like I need to make a trip across the pond and head to Selfridge's (I love department store) because this brand is calling me like none other. I don't even care about the fact that the dollar is so weak right now. LOL. Obviously my love for makeup overrules financial matters. Hehe._

 
The dollar against the pound is really good right now, so it'd be worth coming now!


----------



## Indian Barbie (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm thinking about buying some stuff off the website but I wish the swatches were better! I really really badly want to buy some stuff!


----------



## magi (Mar 28, 2009)

Did you ses their YouTube-Chanel? It´s made very nicely I think. The looks are extraordinary, but it´s almost a movie...

YouTube - Illamasqua Art Of Application (SIREN)


----------



## Indian Barbie (Mar 29, 2009)

yeah I'm thinking of getting that eyeliner


----------



## SparklingWaves (Mar 31, 2009)

Oh, I really want them to come to the U.S.


----------



## Tahti (Mar 31, 2009)

I LOVE this brand. Recently had a massive haul from them (£400+... bank balance says ouch, my face is rejoicing though xD)
They're opening a counter at some point in Ireland, I'm definitely trying to get work there because I love their makeup so much. It's so pretty! All their E/S's (apart from 10) are matte too - I adore matte makeup, its so hard to find nowadays!
Have an FOTD with some of their makeup here. Will be posting more ;D


----------



## Darkness (Mar 31, 2009)

I haven't had a chance to go to Selfridges to see this new brand yet. It looks like great make up though. Here is a YT make up tutorial with some of their products.

YouTube - WSITN: ILLAMASQUA Review


----------



## gabi03 (Apr 2, 2009)

Those are amazing promo shots, makes me want those to get state side ASAP!


----------



## magi (Apr 2, 2009)

They told me, they have the bright shadows in matte and only several highlighters in shimmering shades, as they are perfectly blendable, so you can create the effect you want by combining a matte and a shimmering neutral Highlighter. I think that´s a great concept. Nothing new, but seems to be forgotten *lol*.


----------



## Frosting (Apr 2, 2009)

The best thing about this, if it works out that way, is that competition for MAC would make them have to step their game and stay on point, which is good for us. If they had genuine competition with a similar range of products then they would have to put a lot more thought into the collections they put out; they wouldn't be able to get away with releasing products that are just dupes or slight variations of something they already offer. They would have to work harder to knock it out of the park every time. I love MAC, but competition in the marketplace always benefits the customers, so I'm all for it.

Their website says they have locations coming soon in Glasgow, Belfast, and Dublin. Neat!


----------



## vocaltest (Apr 2, 2009)

hey everyone, i just posted on the CP request thing that I'm going to London on Monday if anyone wants to get anything from Illamasqua for them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - http://www.specktra.net/forum/f187/d...3/#post1578212


----------



## magi (Apr 3, 2009)

YouTube - ILLAMASQUA Cosmetics - my impressions

YouTube - ILLAMASQUA Intense Lipgloss in action


----------



## Moxy (Apr 3, 2009)

Have you seen their website? Gimme gimme gimme!!!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Apr 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Have you seen their website? Gimme gimme gimme!!!_

 






 Nom nom nom! Nuff said!


----------



## jenizzle (Apr 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tahti* 

 
_I LOVE this brand. Recently had a massive haul from them (£400+... bank balance says ouch, my face is rejoicing though xD)
They're opening a counter at some point in Ireland, I'm definitely trying to get work there because I love their makeup so much. It's so pretty! All their E/S's (apart from 10) are matte too - I adore matte makeup, its so hard to find nowadays!
Have an FOTD with some of their makeup here. Will be posting more ;D_

 
They will be opening their counter in BT, Grafton St on 27th April.

Also folks in the EU can order from their website!!


----------



## Moxy (Apr 6, 2009)

I wish they'd open a place in UK close to where my boyfriend lives... They're not, however 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So until then we gotta order online heehee


----------



## Tahti (Apr 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenizzle* 

 
_They will be opening their counter in BT, Grafton St on 27th April.

Also folks in the EU can order from their website!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
REJOICE! xD
Need to get up to Dublin soon then... *curses expensive train* anyone else applied to the Irish line? I would do it online but I prefer to apply to thing in person.


----------



## ~*Starlicious*~ (Apr 7, 2009)

I just told me friend in London to get me some items! I'm really excited about this new line.


----------



## ci.italy (Apr 15, 2009)

oh gosh..i'm very curious about their pigments, but can' find any swatch
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'd like to see Conquer and Involve..


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Apr 16, 2009)

So when are they coming to Norway?


----------



## Moxy (Apr 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sexy Sadie* 

 
_So when are they coming to Norway?_

 
Who knows, but at least they ship around Europe so there's one consolation eh


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Apr 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Who knows, but at least they ship around Europe so there's one consolation eh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oje.
Suddenly we the europeans are the cool guys in class.


----------



## Moxy (Apr 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sexy Sadie* 

 
_Oje.
Suddenly we the europeans are the cool guys in class. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

















 I couldn't say it better myself!


----------



## user79 (Apr 16, 2009)

I hope to try out this brand soon, it does look really cool, and I love matte e/s!


----------



## MzzRach (Apr 16, 2009)

This line looks like an obsession waiting to happen.  Gorgeous colours and concept from what I see on the website.  Probably a good thing that it is not available in the US, at least not yet.  I cannot afford another addiction!


----------



## laraVENGEANCE (Apr 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenizzle* 

 
_They will be opening their counter in BT, Grafton St on 27th April.

Also folks in the EU can order from their website!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
wow this is amazing, i cant wait!


----------



## Tahti (Apr 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laraVENGEANCE* 

 
_wow this is amazing, i cant wait! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You going up for the big day? ;D I will if I can afford the train!


----------



## laraVENGEANCE (Apr 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tahti* 

 
_You going up for the big day? ;D I will if I can afford the train!_

 
i doubt it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 im going up on the 22nd for an interview, if only the interview was later! are you? yeah the train is so expensive.. im gonna be going to school in dublin in sept so i'm gonna be up and down lots, dreading the costs! at least i'll be near to brown thomas


----------



## Tahti (Apr 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laraVENGEANCE* 

 
_i doubt it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 im going up on the 22nd for an interview, if only the interview was later! are you? yeah the train is so expensive.. im gonna be going to school in dublin in sept so i'm gonna be up and down lots, dreading the costs! at least i'll be near to brown thomas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'll be going up if I can bring myself to take the bus lol.. Bus from Cork is only 18.50 or something in comparison to the total RIPOFF iarnroid eireann is xD too broke to go up on the train! I might also tie in an excuse to go visit some of my friends there, then drag them to BT ;D


----------



## laraVENGEANCE (Apr 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tahti* 

 
_I'll be going up if I can bring myself to take the bus lol.. Bus from Cork is only 18.50 or something in comparison to the total RIPOFF iarnroid eireann is xD too broke to go up on the train! I might also tie in an excuse to go visit some of my friends there, then drag them to BT ;D_

 
oh noo not the bus.. torture! im so bad with public transport though, the other day i was coming home from athlone with my friend and got on the wrong train. ended up in clara 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and it was the last train home! haha. i dunno how much the train is from roscommon to dublin is for me now, since i cant get away with child tickets anymore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 if you do check out the illamasqua counter let me what its like!


----------



## jenizzle (Apr 19, 2009)

Only a week left till it opens! Best thing is that they'll be opening in Debenhams in Belfast and I'll be heading up there quite often too!


----------



## replica (Apr 19, 2009)

Hello,
I usually lurk here rather than posting but saw this thread. I received my Illamasqua order ( 5 eyeshadows and 1 brush) I've posted a picture on MUA ( not sure how to link it here). The eyeshadows are quite smooth and wear well with no colour fade but I don't think they are superior to my usual brands, I will say that the customer service is good as they were very quick to email me back with descriptions of the eyeshadows I was interested in.


edited to try and add pic

http://img.makeupalley.com/4/8/6/9/1265159.JPG


----------



## Darkness (Apr 24, 2009)

Illamasqua are now shipping to the US. Check out this video from Pixiwoo in England it's awesome.

YouTube - ILLAMASQUA - Sirens collection


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Apr 24, 2009)

Wow, Feel looks like it'd be a good dupe for Emote!

And yessss about shipping to the US!!! *does a little jig*


----------



## aziajs (Apr 24, 2009)

I wish there was a counter here in the U.S.  I just went to their Myspace page and took a look at their counter setup - I like it.


----------



## Leven (Apr 25, 2009)

Im so lad that there is an edgy brand out there at the moment*even thoguh i dont have any of their products*

After watching Pixiwoo's videos on the brand i am soooooooo jealous of you guys overseas

I NEED Gender Intense Lipgloss and those Liquid gold and bronze things (plus everyting else they carry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)

I think i would faint if i visited their makeup counter lol


----------



## Rudyru (Apr 25, 2009)

I accidentally placed an order. OMGOMGOMGOMGOMG. 

I need to stop it! But I sooo want the things I bought...I'm so confused. 

I'm searching all over the website trying to find a number to cancel my order, but I can't find any! Gaaaah, I'm so screwed right now. lol I have to get my head together and stop panicking. Maybe when I'm more rational I'll be able to find the number.


----------



## replica (Apr 25, 2009)

Now that I have used the shadows every day since I got them (apart from Heroine which I gave away) I am more impressed, especially with the cream eyeshadow texture and wear. The swatches are VERY bad on the site so I am passing on some descriptions given to me from Illamasqua which will hopefully help those buying online, I have put my comments in brackets.

Heroine - is a medium toned base brown - (I'm a cool toned PPP and found this too warm)
Feel - Is a very neutral beige ( I would say it leans towards a brown)
Spectre  - is a pinkish grey
Gasp - is a slightly beiger version of Shiver (this is very sheer and the shimmer is minimal)
Touch -cream base colour ( this is slightly warm on me)

Ones I have not tried yet so I don't know if the descriptions are spot on.

Shiver - is an irridescent/ shimmer shot highlighter colour that has a slight undertone of yellowy gold.  
Echo - a light matte  grey - 
Truth -  brown for subtle contouring
Rapture - A very unique purple/pink/blue Its quite dark so would be good for contouring with pink or purple 

Hope that helps, I'll place another order soon and post a pic on here when I get it.


----------



## Indian Barbie (Apr 25, 2009)

omg i just placed an order for the liquid metal gold and the sirens nail varnish


----------



## jenizzle (Apr 27, 2009)

Gah, I went to find the counter in Dublin on Saturday and it was nowhere to be found 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe I'm just utterly blind!


----------



## Tahti (Apr 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenizzle* 

 
_Gah, I went to find the counter in Dublin on Saturday and it was nowhere to be found 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe I'm just utterly blind!_

 
I think the opening day for the counter is only today? (27th)


----------



## jenizzle (Apr 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tahti* 

 
_I think the opening day for the counter is only today? (27th)_

 
Gah, I'm such an eejit


----------



## Tahti (Apr 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenizzle* 

 
_Gah, I'm such an eejit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
hehe no matter! ;D I won't have any chance to get up there to see it soon, so if you go, let us know how it's like/what are the staff like etc ^__^


----------



## user79 (May 1, 2009)

Hey guys! Just thought I'd post this:

Myself and some other people have been featured on Illamasqua's website! Whee I'm so proud that Illamasqua deems my makeup good enough to feature on their website, their looks are such an inspiration to me!

You can see the feature article here:
Illamasqua - UK make-up brand for your alter ego


----------



## anita22 (May 1, 2009)

^ Wow, that's really cool!! Your makeup looks so awesome there, nice job. (Hmmm, do you think this means you can hit them up for some product samples? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

I'm hoping to go into Selfridges in about 2 weeks time, I'm really looking forward to seeing the counter. I'm quite interested in the customised palettes especially. (Must... feed... palette.. addiction...!)


----------



## MzzRach (May 1, 2009)

^^  well deserved Julia!  I can see why they would want to feature you, you are truly amazing.  Bravo!


----------



## coachkitten (May 1, 2009)

That is awesome Julia!  Although I am not suprised as your makeup is beautiful!


----------



## Ernie (May 1, 2009)

Awesome job Julia, I'm not surprised at all that you won, well deserved!


----------



## Tahti (May 2, 2009)

^^^ Wow, congratulations - that's some FIERCE makeup! Love it!


----------



## user79 (May 2, 2009)

I haven't won the contest, voting is going on this week and the winners will be announced soon. They have just featured some of the entries so far.


----------



## deedles (May 2, 2009)

*Illamasqua Rich Liquid Foundation*

Hi all. Have any of you used Illamasqua's Rich Liquid Foundation? I am very pale and when they launched here in Ireland last Monday I was very excited. I look myself into town today to finally get the right shade of foundation. I came away with the above in RF 125. It looks quite grey (if you look on their website you'll see what I mean) but matched me perfectly. I checked the shade very carefully and went outside to check it in daylight also and the match was perfect. 

However on the way home I checked it again and it looked orange on me. I thought maybe I was imagining it or something and I took it off when I got home and reapplied it. Shortly after it turned orange again. I'm very confused. Am I doing something wrong because it is definitely changing colour? I have skin as dry as the Sahara and I can tell that this foundation is going to be very, very drying. Could that be something to do with it? If any of you could possibly help me I would really appreciate it because I'm in a leg cast and will find it difficult to get back into town. Thank you in advance.

P.S. I got their Satin Primer also and it is amazing. I love it so much


----------



## Tahti (May 2, 2009)

*Re: Illamasqua Rich Liquid Foundation*

Hey! Oooh lucky, I have yet to get up to the counter.. have to be content with buying online. What's it like?

I have the RLF in 105, and it doesn't change colour. Maybe mix it with another shade..? I used to wear a foundation that got darker as the day went on, and I mixed it with a white foundation, and the 50-50 combo seemed to stop it darkening. Or if your skin is dry, try mixing it with moisturizer? I'm not an expert on foundation-colour-changing, but I hope you find something that works ^_^


----------



## deedles (May 2, 2009)

*Re: Illamasqua Rich Liquid Foundation*

Hi Tahti! Thanks for your fast reply. And it's nice to meet another Irish girl on here! 

The counter is amazing. I've been checking their stuff out online now for ages and was so impressed, but it's even more impressive to see the whole range in person! And the people working there are lovely, I personally found them more approachable than some other make up counters. The counter's right inside the door, beside Bare Minerals - quite a contrast! If you get a chance, I highly recommend a trip to BT2s to see it. Also, it's actually good value! The foundation is €24 which seems pretty reasonable to me.

I really like the idea of mixing the foundation with a paler foundation and the moisturiser. I think I might try mixing all three together and see how it goes. It would also mean I'd get longer out of it, and I could adjust it for summer/winter.  BTW, did you find spreading or blending the foundation kind of difficult as it's so thick? Do you mind me asking what you use to apply it?


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (May 3, 2009)

i want this. i need this.


----------



## kaliraksha (May 3, 2009)

Congrats Julia! You look insanely editorial... I looove looove your hair in that pic... almost as much as your makeup. 


Um, I need to see this product ASAP... mmm time for CP requests.


----------



## pianohno (May 3, 2009)

I'm so going to have to check this out - feels like i've been living under a rock for the past couple of months I've missed out on so much


----------



## Tahti (May 3, 2009)

*Re: Illamasqua Rich Liquid Foundation*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *deedles* 

 
_ 
I really like the idea of mixing the foundation with a paler foundation and the moisturiser. I think I might try mixing all three together and see how it goes. It would also mean I'd get longer out of it, and I could adjust it for summer/winter.  BTW, did you find spreading or blending the foundation kind of difficult as it's so thick? Do you mind me asking what you use to apply it?_

 
Gosh I NEED to get up to Dublin D: so much shopping to do.. so much money to spend on shopping but not enough to spend on train.. lol xD
I know, it's super thick! I have the Light Liquid Foundation too and I wear this for everyday now, and keep the RLF for nighttime. 

To apply it I mix it with my primer (GOSH primer - how is the Illamasqua one?) and apply it with a small kabuki brush in little dots on my face, going heavier on the patched that need more coverage like my nose, then blend blend blend ^_^ it's kind of annoying to apply, but the results are worth it!


----------



## user79 (May 3, 2009)

Illamasqua ships internationally now, including to the States.


----------



## jenizzle (May 3, 2009)

I got up to visit the counter in Belfast yesterday. They're only open a few days, so it was pretty quiet there. The ladies were just lovely, made me feel really comfortable! 

I got some foundation, the light one in LF120 and I love it! It's light yet the coverage suits me. Also got two lipglosses, which are fab. One dark purple and one nude. No need for lipsticks with these! The rich foundation seems pretty thick, I'd never wear it. 

I was kinda disappointed with the shadows. They're all matt, which I knew before going in, but they just didn't excite me. I think the NYX order I received a few days earlier didn't help there. I will give them another chance though. I got a cream shadow to use as a base, but haven't had much use of it yet. I didn't get to swatch the pigments yet either 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm just so happy that a cosmetics company has actually had the guts to make pure white and black foundations - cream, liquid and powder. It's refreshing. Definitely a thumbs up for the staff there too, couldn't have been nicer or friendlier (as was everyone in Debenhams there).


ETA: The MA used the matt primer on me, but I didn't notice too much of a difference. When i reapplied the foundation with Gosh velvet primer underneath, it looked splendid!


----------



## Claire84 (May 4, 2009)

I was at the Belfast one too and it looks amazing and the staff are so friendly!  I think at the end of the coming week they have an artist or something coming in, but I'm away so can't be there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  They'll be doing make up demos etc so if you're interested give them a call.


----------



## Indian Barbie (May 4, 2009)

So I bought two items from the Sirens Collection - they're just so gorgeous. I got the Muse nail varnish and the Soltice Liquid Metal. The nail varnish is a beautiful blue green colour and the liquid metal is a true gold colour that smells delicious. I'll post swatches when I can!


----------



## Tahti (May 4, 2009)

^ I really wanted the gold colour of the liquid metal, but it's already sold out on the website!! ;( grrr. Nice to know it smells good ;D 

I like the overall look of the Sirens collection, but most of it is just too bronzey for me..! But what can you expect with summer collections I guess..


----------



## Arisone (May 4, 2009)

I wanted the liquid metal but its only allowing orders from EU countries. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm interested in the Sirens (I love the bronze goddess look) and the Berlin collection.


----------



## aziajs (May 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Arisone* 

 
_I wanted the liquid metal but its only allowing orders from EU countries. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm interested in the Sirens (I love the bronze goddess look) and the Berlin collection._

 
They ship internationally.  Email them.


----------



## Tahti (May 5, 2009)

^ Some of the items are limited to EU orders.


----------



## magi (May 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_Hey guys! Just thought I'd post this:

Myself and some other people have been featured on Illamasqua's website! Whee I'm so proud that Illamasqua deems my makeup good enough to feature on their website, their looks are such an inspiration to me!

You can see the feature article here:
Illamasqua - UK make-up brand for your alter ego_

 
OMG, I am on their webiste too :-o Thanks for the link - I would have find it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am the one with the Q-Eye *lol*


----------



## Indian Barbie (May 8, 2009)

wow you guys are so lucky! I can't wait to get down to selfridges when I get paid this month! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also look at this limited edition nail varnish set to celebrate 100 years of selfridges!


----------



## RedRibbon (May 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indian Barbie* 

 
_wow you guys are so lucky! I can't wait to get down to selfridges when I get paid this month! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also look at this limited edition nail varnish set to celebrate 100 years of selfridges!




_

 






I bought those today!


----------



## jenizzle (May 8, 2009)

So, I finally managed to get to the stand in Dublin. It's a bit of a let down, tbh. They had very few eyeshadows, none of the foundations were out on display, the MA's didn't seem too arsed and the manager was too interested in getting me out of the way to hang up a sign... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If you can, get to Belfast or else order online.


----------



## Indian Barbie (May 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RedRibbon* 

 
_





I bought those today!_

 
OOOOH wowies!!!! swatch them on your nails please and i will be your best friend forever and ever!


----------



## user79 (May 10, 2009)

I won 2nd place in the Illamasqua contest! Yay!

OK so I get to pick 2 items, my choice between lipstick, lipgloss and eyeshadow. What would you recommend I try? I'm thinking of trying their opaque lipgloss although I'm tempted by the lipsticks as well. I want to get a really nice eyeshadow too, I was thinking purple, anyone had a look at their purple eyeshadows in person? Which one is the most vibrant/pretty? Or is there a stand-out eyeshadow I should try?


----------



## nunu (May 10, 2009)

Congrats Julia!!


----------



## Tahti (May 11, 2009)

^ Congratulations! Their intense lipglosses are awesome, you don't need any lipstick at all, but you can sheer them down if you want. I've got a few of their L/S's and I love Fetish and Drench, the former being purple and the latter an amazing pink.

As for ES's I have Fallen (a bluey purple) and Savage (more of a plum) I think Fallen is gorgeous ^_^


----------



## Indian Barbie (May 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_I won 2nd place in the Illamasqua contest! Yay!

OK so I get to pick 2 items, my choice between lipstick, lipgloss and eyeshadow. What would you recommend I try? I'm thinking of trying their opaque lipgloss although I'm tempted by the lipsticks as well. I want to get a really nice eyeshadow too, I was thinking purple, anyone had a look at their purple eyeshadows in person? Which one is the most vibrant/pretty? Or is there a stand-out eyeshadow I should try?_

 
Fallen is a very vibrant gorgeous colour eyeshadow. Oh and congratulations!


----------



## sarahx (May 11, 2009)

I must have missed this whole thing about Illamasqua! I was in selfridges today trying to get everything on my MAC list, which they had none of!! when I stumbled across the counter and started talking to the MUA there who was really nice and I ended up getting 2 inteste colour lipglosses, they are amazing! The new blue/bronze eye shadow pallette, collide nail polish and the top coat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Very happy with everything I got, I love it. Best of all, I've got a free makeup lesson/make over which was suppost to be £20.


----------



## user79 (May 12, 2009)

Is Fallen kind of like MUFE Nr. 92?


----------



## Ejka (May 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_Is Fallen kind of like MUFE Nr. 92?_

 
I have yet to see Fallen irl, but they seem to be very different. Check out the Illamasqua review and swatches on Cosmetosaur. The one thing that Fallen and MUFE 92 have in common is the matte finish, however, MUFE is a much bolder, vibrant, pigmented colour - It's not realy dupable
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. The reviewer states tha Fallen is not all that exciting and quite close to MAC's Indian ink (and according to the swatches, I agree completely). Hope that helps.


----------



## user79 (May 12, 2009)

OK I saw a swatch of Fallen and it looked quite dull. Hm I might not even get an e/s now, a lot of the swatches I've seen make the colors look a lot less vibrant irl than online. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Maybe I'll get a lipgloss and a lipstick.


----------



## Indian Barbie (May 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sarahx* 

 
_I must have missed this whole thing about Illamasqua! I was in selfridges today trying to get everything on my MAC list, which they had none of!! when I stumbled across the counter and started talking to the MUA there who was really nice and I ended up getting 2 inteste colour lipglosses, they are amazing! The new blue/bronze eye shadow pallette, collide nail polish and the top coat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Very happy with everything I got, I love it. Best of all, I've got a free makeup lesson/make over which was suppost to be £20._

 
wow thats great sarah! You must have got the Sirens eyeshadow palette, i think it looks gorgeous. Which intense lipglosses did you get?


----------



## jenizzle (May 13, 2009)

I would have to agree, a lot of the eyeshadows are very pretty to look at but appear quite dull when you swatch them and the colour payoff isn't amazing. Perhaps they aim for a more buildable colour than instant wow?? 

I'm still in awe at the lip products though! Just a pity the lipglosses don't last too long on - but then again, what lip gloss does?!


----------



## Girl about town (May 13, 2009)

I visited the Glasgow Illamasqua counter today and oooohhhh myyyy gawd!!!!  Its amazing such lovely bright pigmented colours, this is defo the start of a new obsession, i came away with The rich foundation in 205, this stuff has seriously mega coverage but is still really smooth in texture,i also got the satin primer which is lovely. I feel in love with a lipstick called obey which is a perfect pink/coral with (no brown tones yay) but it was sold out i,ll defo be going back for it, i love matt lipsticks.
I was also impressed by how pigmented the lip products are.


----------



## Tahti (May 13, 2009)

^ Obey is SO pretty, I love it! You should definitely get it ;D


----------



## Girl about town (May 13, 2009)

its sold out online too boooo!!!!, Tried my rich foundation and whoa was like putting on panstick at first i was a bit worried but it smoothed out nicely with a lot of blending and looks mega matt and perfect now!!! like a kind of flawless 1940s starlet look!!! defo not for those looking for a sheer look!! i'll need to super moisturise when i use this as i imagine it would stick in any dry bits!!


----------



## Indian Barbie (May 13, 2009)

i wonder what shade foundation is close to NC45? Seriously my mac mineral foundation is really bad for my skin, so oily! Mineral just does not suit me at all


----------



## Girl about town (May 14, 2009)

The 205 was comparable to NC25 or mufehd 120 , they had a huge range of skin tones right from whitest white up to darkest brown!! i was really impressed they even had lots of concealer shades!!

The foundation would be perfect for someone wanting mega coverage and has really oily skin, i used the satin primer under it as i imagine the matt one would be too dry!


----------



## Tahti (May 14, 2009)

^ The Rich foundation does give amazing coverage but its more for nighttime looks for me! I got addicted to wearing it every day and going 'oooh look I look like an airbrushed photo' xD but it dried me out too much... 
The Light foundation is perfect for everyday coverage, I use it with the pressed powder or the powder foundation *which is awesome*..

I love love love Illamasqua's skin makeup, esp. cause it's the first in years that matches me, but I do have one grr against them - I can't get their concealer to apply with any of my three concealer brushes, it's not creamy enough D: which means I have to apply it with my finger, which I do not like doing at all because I hate hand germs on my makeup.. I haven't tried the under eye concealer yet, but I've a feeling it might be the same.


----------



## Girl about town (May 14, 2009)

i agree i think the rich foundation is defo for night time looks as would look a bit caked in an everyday dropping my son at nursery situation LOL!!!

Can't wait to wear it out at night though its going to make an awesome canvas , i like mega dramatic looks though so its probably not for everyone. I sheered mine out today by mixing it with the satin primer and it was ok for every day use!

The m/a said its primarily a night time look range so all the products aren't exactly natural, but that suits me fine
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 fed up of crappy sheer make up that looks like im not wearing any! (Lustres im talking to you!!!!)

Im soooo going back for another look when i have more cash, i was holding back a bit the other day as i was worrying my internal make up junkie would take over and make me buy loads of stuff!!!

What lipsticks have you tried Tahti? would you recommend any certain colours?


----------



## Tahti (May 14, 2009)

Omg I totally agree about Lustres, gaaah! I always end up buying them by accident somehow after swatching them, and then when I get home/recieve them in the mail my expression is usually somewhat akin to this -_-;;;

I have the following L/S's - Obey, Box, Drench, Welt, Fetish, Growl and Strip.. 
Box and Drench are gorgeous pinks, Box is the brighter of the two, I think I have it in one of my FOTD's! Welt is a kind of plummy off-red, I would totally recommend this, it's fabulous. Fetish and Growl are purples, Fetish is amaaazing ;O proper vivid purple! Strip is a white L/S, which is awesome when I want to do proper nude lips because MAC Myth looks colourful on me xD

Seeing as a lot of people are wondering about this brand, I was thinking of doing some swatches.. any interest?


----------



## capmorlovesmac (May 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tahti* 

 
_Omg I totally agree about Lustres, gaaah! I always end up buying them by accident somehow after swatching them, and then when I get home/recieve them in the mail my expression is usually somewhat akin to this -_-;;;

I have the following L/S's - Obey, Box, Drench, Welt, Fetish, Growl and Strip.. 
Box and Drench are gorgeous pinks, Box is the brighter of the two, I think I have it in one of my FOTD's! Welt is a kind of plummy off-red, I would totally recommend this, it's fabulous. Fetish and Growl are purples, Fetish is amaaazing ;O proper vivid purple! Strip is a white L/S, which is awesome when I want to do proper nude lips because MAC Myth looks colourful on me xD

*Seeing as a lot of people are wondering about this brand, I was thinking of doing some swatches.. any interest?*_

 





 Yes please!


----------



## Indian Barbie (May 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tahti* 

 
_^ The Rich foundation does give amazing coverage but its more for nighttime looks for me! I got addicted to wearing it every day and going 'oooh look I look like an airbrushed photo' xD but it dried me out too much... 
The Light foundation is perfect for everyday coverage, I use it with the pressed powder or the powder foundation *which is awesome*..

I love love love Illamasqua's skin makeup, esp. cause it's the first in years that matches me, but I do have one grr against them - I can't get their concealer to apply with any of my three concealer brushes, it's not creamy enough D: which means I have to apply it with my finger, which I do not like doing at all because I hate hand germs on my makeup.. I haven't tried the under eye concealer yet, but I've a feeling it might be the same._

 
I'm sure you've tried this but getting a small amount on the back of your hand warms it up, no?


----------



## Tahti (May 14, 2009)

^ Mm, I've tried taking out a bit and warming it up but it's still kind of tacky somehow ;/ I'm going to check out and swatch the under eye concealer tomorrow though, hopefully it'll be better!


----------



## Girl about town (May 15, 2009)

im really interested in swatches, i can chime in swatches with any lipsticks etc that i get as planning a huuuuuge haul, obey and box are on my list, going to check out the lipliners too as they are meant to be mega pigmented!!


----------



## replica (May 15, 2009)

I bought some more stuff. Pictures linked below. The lipstick is so pigmented, not quite sure how I am going to wear it yet, really like the pigment.

http://img.makeupalley.com/4/8/6/9/1290218.JPG

http://img.makeupalley.com/4/8/6/9/1290213.JPG


----------



## igswonderworld (May 15, 2009)

Quote:







 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RedRibbon* 

 
_





I bought those today!_

 
Oh would you please please please swatch them?????????? I just asked my dad to pick them up for me and I fear that he's not gonna be able to find any, so it's gonna have to be ebay for me, which requires me seeing some swatches first...

If that made any sense...


----------



## user79 (May 16, 2009)

I've created an Illamasqua swatch thread:
http://www.specktra.net/forum/f217/i...atches-139347/

*
Please post all product swatches in the above thread, not in this thread, thank you.*

That way we will have the pictures in one place and easy to find.


----------



## replica (May 16, 2009)

Sorry MissChievous, I'll not post pics. 
I got the rest of my order, really liking the solid colour nail varnishes, and under eye concealer, not to sure yet about the fat pencils or liquid metals, will have to play with them a bit more.


----------



## Tahti (May 18, 2009)

Posted swatches of intense LG's, pencils and foundation stuff in the new swatch thread! Foundations are compared to MAC foundations.. Will do all the rest of my collection when more time is available ;D


----------



## ForgetRegret (May 19, 2009)

I went to their website today...really lovely colors, everything looks amazing...I'm just so sad that I can't go look at it in person, because there aren't any counters in the US. Grrr. Also...um...what's up with all the GOOD colors being UK orders only???? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Makes me wanna cry.


----------



## BadBadGirl (May 19, 2009)

Oh my goodness! Look at the pigment in those lip products. You weren't joking.

I can't wait to buy some.


----------



## Growing Wings (May 22, 2009)

After looking at the swatches, I think I'm in love with Indulge Intense Lipgloss.  I'm a sucker for anything pink, so I think that's a must have for me.  I'm also interested in their light liquid foundation.  I'm about a shade lighter that NW15 (select SPF).  Does anybody have any ideas as to what foundation shade I should try.  I can't wait to visit Manchester so I can look at all the products in person (and probably spend more money than I should!)


----------



## kabuki_KILLER (May 23, 2009)

Oooh I want. I'll have to remember to go back there when I save up a few hundred. I really like those twisted false lashes in the Fantasy promo too. Where else could I find something like that?

Something that really annoys me is that some of the products are not available for overseas shipment. I really want some of that teal lipgloss. >.< I love the dark inspiration of this brand.


----------



## anita22 (May 23, 2009)

So I finally went to Illamasqua today!!!! Selfridges were having a lot of promotions for their birthday celebration today so it was mayhem in the store, but the counter was reasonably quiet. 

I got a quad of 4 matte lipsticks, I'm very impressed with the quality - so smooth and really pigmented. And for 16 pounds I think it's pretty good value. I'll upload some pics and swatches in the swatch thread when I have time (maybe tomorrow). My one gripe is that the palette is not as lightweight as I expected, it's a little on the chunky side.

I also tested out the cream blushes, I think I'll be going back to get one, they were quite pigmented and really lightweight (no stickiness either), and they had a gorgeous coral shade that would be great for summer.


----------



## replica (May 24, 2009)

Growing Wings, regarding the liquid light foundation, MAC foundations ( I have tried two) are too dark for me but I can wear their studio sculpt concealer in NW15 and I wear Illamasqua liquid light in LF120 and its a great match if that helps. If you want to try darker just avoid 125 as its grey tinged apparently !


----------



## kerasaki (May 25, 2009)

I bought one eyeshadow from Illamasqua: it's the colour Dizzy, a light matte pink. I am in love. It goes on smoothly and it blends like a charm. I'm trying to control myself from buying more, but I'm sure I won't be resisting for long...

I also bought their volume mascara, which is quite decent, the eyeliner brush and eye sealer, and a brow gel.


----------



## Girl about town (May 25, 2009)

i bought bait lipliner, obey lipstick and a pressed powder, i'll do swatches when they arrive!!!


----------



## carlierae26 (May 25, 2009)

I love the eyeshadows that look like liquid metal.  But I saw a blurb that they can't mail it internationally just yet.  For shame.


----------



## Girl about town (May 27, 2009)

got my illamasqua goodies through and so pleased with them all, Swatches are in the illamasqua swatch thread if you want to have a look.

I am sooooo in love.

Obey lipstick is amazing its my favourite lipstick colour ever , its the lipstick i have been searching for all my life. Its  Salmony, corally baby pink, like a more matt brighter version of Nars turkish delight, i love it, wore turkish delight over it today and it was
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bait pencil is gorgeous too so pigmented and smooth, its a really bright cool pink like pink noveau in liner form, love it!!!!

The pressed powder is gorge so smooth and finely milled, i got 205 which is comparable to NC25 in mac, the packaging is so goth and sturdy!!!

All in all love everything i got, going back for more tonight!!!!!!


----------



## Girl about town (May 30, 2009)

got a few other illamasqua things when i was at the counter the other day, they were so lovely and my friend had her make up done, the girl was so friendly and approachable and recommended loads of spot on colours for her!

I got a blush called katie, its a really light pink like macs well dressed but way more pigment, i love it!!
Also bought indulge gloss which is super pigmented and bright, propaganda nail polish which is a dark inky,navy blue and really vampy, it goes on like a dream .

Got an eyeshadow called tempt, its a light pink/coral lovely and finely milled and lasts forever on the eyes.


----------



## Ernie (May 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tahti* 

 
_Omg I totally agree about Lustres, gaaah! I always end up buying them by accident somehow after swatching them, and then when I get home/recieve them in the mail my expression is usually somewhat akin to this -_-;;;

I have the following L/S's - Obey, Box, Drench, Welt, Fetish, Growl and Strip.. 
Box and Drench are gorgeous pinks, Box is the brighter of the two, I think I have it in one of my FOTD's! Welt is a kind of plummy off-red, I would totally recommend this, it's fabulous. Fetish and Growl are purples, Fetish is amaaazing ;O proper vivid purple! Strip is a white L/S, which is awesome when I want to do proper nude lips because MAC Myth looks colourful on me xD

Seeing as a lot of people are wondering about this brand, I was thinking of doing some swatches.. any interest?_

 
Swatches, yeah!


----------



## ashtn (May 31, 2009)

The original photos you posted are most definitely intriguing


----------



## Indian Barbie (Jun 1, 2009)

im thinking about getting the eye brow cake but not sure if I should get the black or the grey one?!


----------



## anita22 (Jun 1, 2009)

I finally posted up swatches of my lip palette (they're in the swatch thread if anyone's interested). I'm really liking it so far, the colours are matte and intense. The two things I don't like are that it's a bit unnecessarily bulky, and also I'm not quite sure what I'll do when the individual pans run out. When the MUA assembled it, she stuck each pan in with a material kind of like double sided tape... no idea how I'll be able to replace the pans without destroying the palette (or even whether they will sell me individual pans?) Oh well, guess I'll just figure that one out later.

*Tahti,* yes, more swatches would be great!!


----------



## Miss QQ (Jun 2, 2009)

I just found this thread and likes what I see! I how this brand comes to Singapore soon!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jun 2, 2009)

I just posted a bunch of swatches and photos on my blog but I will suffice it to say that I absolutely love this brand

I have yes, imagine, and tempt eyeshadows, tweak blush, rowdy medium pencil, soul sheer gloss, petulant intense gloss, lily rose sheer gloss, and solstice liquid metal.

I seriously love it all! The shadows are matte and smooth, the lip products are divine, and the liquid metal is pure hotness.


----------



## Miss QQ (Jun 3, 2009)

Thanks for your swatches and FOTD! Gorgeous!


----------



## Girl about town (Jun 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *anita22* 

 
_I finally posted up swatches of my lip palette (they're in the swatch thread if anyone's interested). I'm really liking it so far, the colours are matte and intense. The two things I don't like are that it's a bit unnecessarily bulky, and also I'm not quite sure what I'll do when the individual pans run out. When the MUA assembled it, she stuck each pan in with a material kind of like double sided tape... no idea how I'll be able to replace the pans without destroying the palette (or even whether they will sell me individual pans?) Oh well, guess I'll just figure that one out later.

*Tahti,* yes, more swatches would be great!!_

 
is there a decent amount in each lip pan? i want to by a palette but was wondering about how much lipstick was in them!!!


----------



## AppleDiva (Jun 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indian Barbie* 

 
_their prices are about the same as MAC...

*Eyes*
Pure Pigments (Better than MAC!) - £14
Eyeshadow - £12
Cream Eyeshadow - £14
Eye Liner Cake + Sealing Gel - £15
Liquid Eyeliner - £14.50
Eye Brow Cake - £12
Volume Mascara - £14
Brow and Lash Gel - £11
Sealing Gel (Like MAC Mixing medium) - £8
Medium Pencil - £11
Fine Pencil - £11
Fat Pencil - £13
False Lashes - £9

Eyeshadow Quads - £34
Cream Shadow Quads - £34

*Lips
*Lipstick - £12.50
Intense Lipgloss - £11.50
Sheer Lipgloss - £11.50
Lip Quad - £34

*Face
*Matt Primer SPF 20 - £15
Satin Primer SPF 20 - £15
Light Liquid Foundation - £20
Rich Liquid Foundation - £20
Cream Foundation - £20
Powder Foundation - £20
Pressed Powder - £17.50
Pressed Powder - £17.50
Loose Powder - £17.50
Concealer - £12
Under-Eye Concealer - £12

Powder Blusher - £15
Cream Blusher - £15
Illuminator - £12

*Nails
*Nail Varnish - £11
Top Coat - £10
Base Coat - £10

*Brushes and Accesories*
Eye Liner Brush - £15
Lip Brush - £18
Eye Brow Brush - £18
Eye Shadow Brush - £18
Blending Brush 1 - £20
Blending Brush 2 - £22.50
Highlighter Brush - £22.50
Foundation Brush - £25
Blusher Brush - £25
Angled Blush Brush - £25
Powder Brush - £35
Eye Lash Curlers -£17.50
Tweezers - £20
Sponges - £2.50_

 
Those prices are "hexpensisve" - in my best Jamaican accent.


----------



## anita22 (Jun 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Girl about town* 

 
_is there a decent amount in each lip pan? i want to by a palette but was wondering about how much lipstick was in them!!!_

 
They're 1 gram each, so for £16 you get 4g of product total. That's compared to £14 for a lipstick, which has 4g of product also. So for £2 you basically get a nice mirrored compact, and the ability to test run 4 shades instead of 1.


----------



## mynameisanna (Jun 4, 2009)

has anyone tried their primer(s)?
I'm thinking of giving one them a go, but want to see what other people think of them first


----------



## Girl about town (Jun 5, 2009)

i have the satin primer its a creamy primer more like mufe than smashboxs, its quite moisturising and gives a glowy dewy look as opposed to matt!!!
i bought it to use with the rich foundation as that stuff is really heavy and sticks in dry bits!!!
overall its good not amazing but i like it!!!


----------



## kayley123 (Jun 6, 2009)

Oh wow...this line is going to be so bad for my wallet too...
*MissChievous*, I have a question about the e/s you posted in the swatch thread...those LOVELY shades of beige/purple...Deity, Geisha, Courtesan, and Echo, they look SO pretty--do you happen to know how they compare to NARS Violetta?


----------



## Lola* (Jun 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenizzle* 

 
_They will be opening their counter in BT, Grafton St on 27th April.

Also folks in the EU can order from their website!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I wonder will they roll it out in the other BT stores?


----------



## Tahti (Jun 7, 2009)

^ Yeah, it'd be nice if they came down to Cork... I can't take the train prices goddamnit!!


----------



## replica (Jun 11, 2009)

I've posted a pic in the swatch thread of some more eyeshadows I bought. They are not the colours I would normally go for but I thought I'd try something different, really liking them. I got some more lipsticks and a few other bits and bobs so will post pics of that when I have time if that helps anyone.


----------



## Indian Barbie (Jun 13, 2009)

Heya I just posted some swatches of a couple of things I bought from the Sirens collection and other Illamasqua things. x


----------



## RedRibbon (Jun 13, 2009)

Indian Barbie, I'm so sorry for not posting up a swatch of the nail polishes, I took pictures of them on my toes and have lost my USB lead for my camera.

The polish is good, comes out very nice, shiny and glossy, it applies thinly but still looks really nice and rich when dried..I'd say they're on a par with my Nails Inc ones and unlike Nails Inc, they don't get darker and lighter as the days go on.


----------



## Indian Barbie (Jun 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RedRibbon* 

 
_Indian Barbie, I'm so sorry for not posting up a swatch of the nail polishes, I took pictures of them on my toes and have lost my USB lead for my camera.

The polish is good, comes out very nice, shiny and glossy, it applies thinly but still looks really nice and rich when dried..I'd say they're on a par with my Nails Inc ones and unlike Nails Inc, they don't get darker and lighter as the days go on._

 
Its alright hun no probs! I went to Selfridges the other week and checked them out. Not sure the yellow suits my skin but I'm definately gonna be getting the black!


----------



## FoundOnFilm (Jun 16, 2009)

I have a few products-

Nymth blush
Obey lipstick
Absorb intense lipgloss
Daemon eyehadow
Muse nail polish
and the sponges


----------



## kayley123 (Jun 17, 2009)

I have a question about the e/s that are posted in the swatch thread...those LOVELY shades of beige/purple...Deity, Geisha, Courtesan, and Echo, they look SO pretty--does anyone have any comments on them?  Color payoff, how they come out on skin?  Compared to MAC's purples, or compared to NARS Violetta?  They look SO beautiful...


----------



## user79 (Jun 17, 2009)

I got a bunch of Illamasqua products! I'll put up pictures of everything in the swatch thread soon but it may take a few days. There's items including cream foundation, eyeshadows, nail polishes, brushes, lip glosses, lipsticks, mascara, brow powder, eyelashes....I'll let you know when I post it up. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am actually really liking the cream foundation. Only gripe regarding packaging is yes it's a lil' bulky and I find the compacts a tad hard to open, I have to use my nail which I hate.


----------



## angi (Jun 17, 2009)

I took a little trip to Illamasqua yesterday as I was in London. 

They really went for the hard sell (or maybe they could tell I was a makeup addict!) and I ended up with:

Sheer lipgloss in lily rose: A really really beautiful opaque pinky red colour. Looks amazing on its own or over red lipstick, this was everything I wanted the see through lip colours to be (although obviously as a lipgloss it needs reapplying more frequently). 

Intense lipgloss in Move - a gorgeous pinky mauve colour that is basically gives a 'my lips, but better' look (I have quite pigmented lips!)

The lipglosses are brilliant and have a number of advantages IMO compared to MAC - first off they are squeezy tubes with plastic tips, meaning that if you're like me and constantly searching for a lip brush to apply your lipgloss over lipstick, then you don't have this problem any more, and there's not much chance of colour contamination as you can just wipe the tip once you're done. Second - you get 7ml, 2.2ml more than the standard MAC lipglass. Third - they have a gorgeous, light, fruity smell. I didn't realise how sick I was of vanilla scenting until I put this on! 

Eyeshadow in moan - a flat green colour. The colour payoff on this is not amazing, but it's buildable. I swatched some of the other colours while I was there, and they all seemed to have a much better payoff. However, I wanted an eyeshadow and this was the only one when I swatched I didn't liken to a MAC colour I already had. 

Powder foundation in 215 (I think). The MA colour matched me to this, but personally, I think its the wrong colour match (although it will be alright for summer). I'm an NW15, but this foundation if applied with a heavy hand makes me look slightly orange. It's the same effect I get if I mistakenly reach for the NW20 when my colour's fading towards winter. So, I think that this colour might be better for an NW20. 

Primer in Matt. This is the first time I'm wearing it today, and it's holding up ok. I'll be interested to see how it is at the end of the day. 

Also, I paid £14 for the eyeshadow and £12.50 for the lipgloss, so I think the prices may have gone up (or maybe they were just the London prices!)

If anyone wants swatches of anything, I'll see what I can do.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jun 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_I got a bunch of Illamasqua products! I'll put up pictures of everything in the swatch thread soon but it may take a few days. There's items including cream foundation, eyeshadows, nail polishes, brushes, lip glosses, lipsticks, mascara, brow powder, eyelashes....I'll let you know when I post it up. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Looking forward to your pictures and swatches! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_I am actually really liking the cream foundation. Only gripe regarding packaging is yes it's a lil' bulky and I find the compacts a tad hard to open, I have to use my nail which I hate. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh no! I hate to be forced to use my nails to open compacts too. I sold a benefit browzings just because I was tired of either stabbing my hand with the nail file or breaking a nail while trying to open the compact.


----------



## Miss QQ (Jun 17, 2009)

^^ I don't like that too. My nails will probably break. Ouch!


----------



## Tahti (Jun 17, 2009)

Hmmm, I got the Cream Foundation a while back and I'm not really happy with it ;/ any tips on applying it? I've tried warming it up, using loads of primer, no primer, different brushes, sponges, and without fail it sinks into my pores and makes my face look gross and patchy. At the counter when the MA applied it it look amaaaazing, I just can't seem to get the effect! ;(


----------



## user79 (Jun 17, 2009)

Tahti:

I'm not sure what the problem could be, maybe it just doesn't work for your skin type or your chemistry. I used the Illamasqua blush brush to apply it actually - it's sort of similar to the MAC 109 but I actually like the Illamasqua one better as it doesn't shed and it's synthetic. I'm not sure, it just applied wonderfully on me with hardly any effort, I sort of buffed it in circular motions. Maybe even try it with a small kabuki brush or a dense blush brush to apply it. It went on really smoothly and I just looked in the mirror and it still looks great after more than 7 hours of wear. Maybe try exfoliating your skin, especially if you're having problems with patchiness.

Although I wouldn't recommend this one for people with oily skin, I think it will be too slick.


----------



## user79 (Jun 17, 2009)

BTW the compacts aren't like super hard to open, but I do have to wedge something in between to release the top sometimes, it's not really tight but I find it hard to open without wedging. :/

I'll try and pass that on to the company, maybe they can improve their packaging how it opens. There isn't really a very good lip on the lid.


----------



## Tahti (Jun 17, 2009)

Thanks MissChievous! I have the 109, so I'll try it out with that later. Maybe you're right about the oily skin, I have combination skin - so the foundation looks fine around the sides of my face, but less so on the t-zone.
I hope it works! It looked so fabulous when the MA applied it, which is why I really want to get it to work on me ;D


----------



## replica (Jun 17, 2009)

I posted swaches of the new lip products I bought, really like the gloss, great pigmentation and non sticky but the lipsticks come out a bit bright on me so not too sure about those.


----------



## Indian Barbie (Jun 21, 2009)

Thanks replica for the awesome swatches. i'm plannin to take a trip to Charles Fox on Tuesday, I hope they've got Illamasqua by now. I'm gonna be working in Covent Garden soon, Illamaqua will have all my money! Yay!


----------



## Steel Magnolia (Jun 21, 2009)

Hope its good! Im going up to Dublin next week and have €300 to spend on makeup.. Any Illamasqua reccommendations or things to avoid?


----------



## Indian Barbie (Jun 21, 2009)

I only have a few things, but I favourite is the Eye Brow cake and brush, they makes my brows look perfect!

Also Muse nail varnish and Solstice Liquid metal


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Jun 23, 2009)

I wish these were a little less expensive or that there were more swatches on the internet so I wouldn't feel like I was taking a risk if I ordered them


----------



## Moxy (Jun 23, 2009)

^^ Colour descriptions on their site would help a ton too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Every monitor is different...


----------



## claresauntie (Jun 23, 2009)

Hey- I posted pics of MILF, a great seafoam green nail lacquer. I know the pics are huge and I'm really not that great at resizing.

This stuff wears like iron. I've had it on for 3 days and NOT ONE CHIP, nor is there any chip wear. I'm stunned. I will be buying more, ASAP.


----------



## replica (Jun 24, 2009)

regarding descriptions I have emailed them about these and they said its something they are looking into as they are aware their swatches aren't the best. I have put some eyeshadow descriptions on my blog and pictures/swatches of the lipsticks I have if that help.


----------



## cheriekoala (Jun 24, 2009)

Their lip glosses really look so pigmented! I think I need to start save money and let my friend in UK buy it for me!


----------



## darklocke (Jun 24, 2009)

*Illamasqua foundation*

I'd like to try the cream foundation from Illamasqua, but I have no clue to what color to choose. I can use MAC NC30-37 (NC37 is an exact match), and if someone has a tip on what to go for with Illamasqua, I'd be happy!


----------



## magi (Jun 24, 2009)

you can also mix powder and cream shadows in one quad - but I am not sure if only at the counter :-(


----------



## Wizrei (Jun 25, 2009)

Hey girls- I'm thinking about getting illamasqua's powder foundation but since I live in the US, I don't really know which one to get. I'm an NC43 in MAC.  Can any of you girls help me out?  Also,I couldnt find info on their indgredients-do you guys know if this is any good for oily, acne-prone skin?  Thanks!


----------



## Indian Barbie (Jun 25, 2009)

i went to charles fox to get some sealing gel, they have a cute little display and its only 5 minutes from where i work... oh the pure pigments are gawjus, I'd give up all my mac collection for illamasqua now


----------



## kayley123 (Jun 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indian Barbie* 

 
_i went to charles fox to get some sealing gel, they have a cute little display and its only 5 minutes from where i work... oh the pure pigments are gawjus, I'd give up all my mac collection for illamasqua now_

 

















:shoc  ked:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













  Really?
Then again, MAC jacks up their prices in the UK and other countries, right?  if I wasn't in the US and MAC's prices were higher, maybe I'd would be, too...


----------



## Indian Barbie (Jun 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kayley123* 

 
_


















:shoc  ked:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













  Really?
Then again, MAC jacks up their prices in the UK and other countries, right?  if I wasn't in the US and MAC's prices were higher, maybe I'd would be, too..._

 
Without a doubt in my mind, if I had the money to get the whole illamasqua collection, I'd toss out all my mac stuff


----------



## kayley123 (Jun 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indian Barbie* 

 
_Without a doubt in my mind, if I had the money to get the whole illamasqua collection, I'd toss out all my mac stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_

 
Well, at least one person is now cured of their mac addiction!


----------



## Blushbaby (Jun 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kayley123* 

 
_

















:shoc  ked:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













  Really?
Then again, MAC jacks up their prices in the UK and other countries, right?  if I wasn't in the US and MAC's prices were higher, maybe I'd would be, too..._

 
UK & U.S MAC prices are the same bar a few cents cos of the exchange rate at the mo.


----------



## Vixxen (Jun 29, 2009)

i'm so obsessed with this brand, i made a huge order last month (i'm in the us) and i'm placing another order today.


----------



## Girlfit (Jun 29, 2009)

can anyone maybe post swatch photos of ALL the foundation colors that are available? Its difficult to get a real idea from their website what the colors all look like. 

I'm really interested in the most lightest shades and the absolute DARKEST shades as I feel those are the biggest challenges I have with complexion shades in my own freelance kit.


----------



## Deleted member 49521 (Jun 30, 2009)

I e-mailed them yesterday to ask if they planned to open a counter in my city any time soon and got a reply early this morning.

 Quote:

  Hi kirsty

Illamasaua will be continuing it's uk rollouts next year but unfortunAtely no confirmed venues yet! I'll put a word in for Nottingham for ya! If you struggle with the online swatches you can always give me a shout and I'm more than happy to help you.

Jo x  
 
Hopefully this means there'll be a lot more counters next year, which is very exciting! I've yet to reply, I'm trying to narrow down the products/colours I'm asking about so I don't overwhelm her 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If anyone's stuck, I'd suggest e-mailing them as well. Maybe they'll even be kind enough to swatch things for you!


----------



## user79 (Jun 30, 2009)

Just posted all my swatches in the swatch thread. I recently did a product feature on Illamasqua on my YT channel if you want to check it out where I show and talk about the products. Hope that helps someone.

I am really liking these products!


----------



## Girl about town (Jun 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Girlfit* 

 
_can anyone maybe post swatch photos of ALL the foundation colors that are available? Its difficult to get a real idea from their website what the colors all look like. 

I'm really interested in the most lightest shades and the absolute DARKEST shades as I feel those are the biggest challenges I have with complexion shades in my own freelance kit. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i very much doubt that anyone owns every foundation shade there is!!!


----------



## FemmeFatale (Jun 30, 2009)

These products are amazing. From what I have I love, I wish there was a US counter. The website is zero help whatsoever with swatches! I have a huge wish list. I am going to London in less than a month so I will be sure to hit up the counter in Selfridges!


----------



## user79 (Jun 30, 2009)

Oh btw, I officially LOOOOVE the Highlighter and Blusher Brush 1 both for foundation. The Highlighter is a good dupe of the shape of the MAC 109 but it blows the mac one out of the water as far as application goes for foundation. The 109 sheds so much I hate it! I don't know how anyone can rave about the 109 for applying liquid or cream foundation, everytime I use it I have to pick off at least 5 or 6 hairs from my face. The Illamasqua one is awesome for buffing in and the Highlighter has a very similar shape, doesn't shed, and it's synthetic. LOVE this brush!


----------



## ztirkazoid (Jun 30, 2009)

Blah -- wished this brand was easily accessible! Another disadvantage of living in Canada.

The colours are gorgeous and the packaging looks great as well.


----------



## Mui (Jul 1, 2009)

I have to admit, the reason I'm so interested in Illamasqua is because of the AWSOME promotional pictures!!

I want to try a few of their eyeshadows but most importantly I want to try their face products. Are there any reviews/color equivilants on them? *Hopeful*


----------



## jennafizzy (Jul 2, 2009)

get busy illamasqua, make a deal with sephora, or one of the department stores, do something! they NEED to come to america!


----------



## MrsMay (Jul 2, 2009)

^^ and the rest of the world please.


----------



## outinapout (Jul 2, 2009)

Does anyone know if they offer a discount program for professional MUAs?


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Jul 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_^^ and the rest of the world please._

 
Yeah, thanks!


----------



## replica (Jul 4, 2009)

I've added a picture of their nail polishes I have to my blog below, I can't always add pictures to the swatch thread without having to chop them down loads, which can make them look strange. Hope that helps.
Someone was saying about if they offer a discount to professionals and I am pretty sure they do, wish I was a makeup artist, would save me a lot of ££


----------



## RedRibbon (Jul 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *replica* 

 
_I've added a picture of their nail polishes I have to my blog below, I can't always add pictures to the swatch thread without having to chop them down loads, which can make them look strange. Hope that helps.
Someone was saying about if they offer a discount to professionals and I am pretty sure they do, wish I was a makeup artist, would save me a lot of ££ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You can resize the pics on Tinypic to fit with what is acceptable with this board


----------



## Indian Barbie (Jul 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *outinapout* 

 
_Does anyone know if they offer a discount program for professional MUAs?_

 
not sure about discounts but look at the professional information here

Illamasqua - UK make-up brand for your alter ego


----------



## Indian Barbie (Jul 5, 2009)

Hey guys I just went to Charles Fox in London and took a few pics of the Illamasqua collection, check my blog.


----------



## Aurynn (Jul 5, 2009)

I cannot wait to check out Illamasqua when I get to London next week Sunday. Three weeks is enough to take some time and decide what I want (everything?) Hehe.

Any must-haves you guys can recommend?


----------



## Indian Barbie (Jul 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Aurynn* 

 
_I cannot wait to check out Illamasqua when I get to London next week Sunday. Three weeks is enough to take some time and decide what I want (everything?) Hehe.

Any must-haves you guys can recommend?_

 
Well in a couple of weeks they will be launching the new Powder Metals, extending the Sirens Collection. 

Read about it here: The Official Blog of Illamasqua: New Powdered Metals!

These are going to be actually amazing, I'm going to grab one when they're released. Also very popular items appear to be the pure pigments and the intense lipglosses.

I only have a few things from illamasqua but I am going to have a clear out of my MAC stuff to make room for the collection


----------



## Aurynn (Jul 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indian Barbie* 

 
_Well in a couple of weeks they will be launching the new Powder Metals, extending the Sirens Collection. 

Read about it here: The Official Blog of Illamasqua: New Powdered Metals!

These are going to be actually amazing, I'm going to grab one when they're released. Also very popular items appear to be the pure pigments and the intense lipglosses.

I only have a few things from illamasqua but I am going to have a clear out of my MAC stuff to make room for the collection_

 
Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'll definitely check those out. Bebhionn is calling my name!


----------



## outinapout (Jul 9, 2009)

*Illamasqua Coming to the US in July!*

UK rockstar brand Illamasqua will be making it's US debut this month!

Beginning July 21st, Sephora.com will start carrying the line, followed by an in store launch July 30th at the NY Times Square location. From there, the line will roll out nationwide this fall.

I spoke to a manager at my local Sephora (in Cincinnati, OH) as well as the HR manager at the 5th Ave. NYC location just yesterday, and neither manager had ever heard of Illamasqua- that goes to show you how tightly under wraps this was! The Cincinnati manager Valerie did explain to me that only 2 retrofits are done annually, the next will be at the end of August or begining of September, so this will be when we can expect the lines to debut nationwide. It is unclear whether all Sephora stores will carry the line or if it will be select distribution.


----------



## hello_my_apple (Jul 9, 2009)

*Re: Illamasqua Coming to the US in July!*

omg! i almost had an orgasm! lol. i went to London in May and was blown away by the line the packing is so gorgeous!


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Jul 9, 2009)

*Re: Illamasqua Coming to the US in July!*

This is so exciting! All sephora stores carry different lines though! Hope mine gets it!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jul 9, 2009)

*Re: Illamasqua Coming to the US in July!*

This song started playing in my head when I heard the news:
YouTube - Kool & The Gang - Celebration

CELEBRAAAATE GOOD TIMES COME ON!!!!!!


----------



## ShortnSassy (Jul 9, 2009)

*Re: Illamasqua Coming to the US in July!*






 YAY!!!!!


----------



## outinapout (Jul 9, 2009)

*Re: Illamasqua Coming to the US in July!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsRjizzle* 

 
_This is so exciting! All sephora stores carry different lines though! Hope mine gets it!_

 
You're right- I'm in contact w/ Illamasqua and am trying to get more details on the release, I'll post any updates on my website asafp!


----------



## gabi03 (Jul 9, 2009)

*Re: Illamasqua Coming to the US in July!*

YAYAYAYAYAYAY i can't wait.


----------



## peacelover18 (Jul 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jennafizzy* 

 
_get busy illamasqua, make a deal with sephora, or one of the department stores, do something! they NEED to come to america!_

 
Your wish has been granted. They're coming to sephora.comon July 21, and will be in stores in the fall.


----------



## CreamPuffer (Jul 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *peacelover18* 

 
_Your wish has been granted. They're coming to sephora.comon July 21, and will be in stores in the fall.












_

 

LOL....I just came here to share the amazing news as well and to respond to the same girl.  I'm sooooooooooooooo EXCITED!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Also the entire line will be available on sephora.com on July 21 and they will have a store in Times Square that opens on July 30.  On top of that more store will be on their way in the Fall.


----------



## outinapout (Jul 10, 2009)

*Re: Illamasqua Coming to the US in July!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *outinapout* 

 
_You're right- I'm in contact w/ Illamasqua and am trying to get more details on the release, I'll post any updates on my website asafp! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I've also been in contact w/ the brand- of course, I was before the news came out that they were coming here, and she wasn't able to give the info to me prior to Sephora releasing the details- I guess if we cover both ends of the spectrum we're more likely to get the info. 

Of course, I'll post any updates here in brief and in more detail on my site!


----------



## Arisone (Jul 10, 2009)

*Re: Illamasqua Coming to the US in July!*

YAY! I cannot wait. I was tempted to buy some of their stuff online but I prefer getting it from a store.


----------



## kyoto (Jul 10, 2009)

*Re: Illamasqua Coming to the US in July!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *outinapout* 

 
_You're right- I'm in contact w/ Illamasqua and am trying to get more details on the release, I'll post any updates on my website asafp! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Awesome, can't wait to hear.  I'm dying to try this line.


----------



## kyoto (Jul 10, 2009)

*Re: Illamasqua Coming to the US in July!*

According to the Illamasqua Blog,The Official Blog of Illamasqua it will be released at 26 Sephora stores across the county by the end of October.


----------



## outinapout (Jul 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Girlfit* 

 
_can anyone maybe post swatch photos of ALL the foundation colors that are available? Its difficult to get a real idea from their website what the colors all look like. 

I'm really interested in the most lightest shades and the absolute DARKEST shades as I feel those are the biggest challenges I have with complexion shades in my own freelance kit. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

If it helps at all, I know the lightest (100) is a pure white, it is not a skin tone shade. I spoke to Illamasqua artist Aga today and she actually told me that the company is working on re-tooling the foundation line to improve the wearability of the shade range. There is also a post on the Illamasqua blog that at least partially explains the range.


----------



## outinapout (Jul 10, 2009)

BTW everybody: though the original release from Sephora said July 30th, the Illamaqua sit now says they will be available at the Sephora Times Square location on July 31st. It will also be an edited assortment, but with over 200 products, hopefully the major players will all be there!


----------



## outinapout (Jul 10, 2009)

*Re: Illamasqua Coming to the US in July!*

BTW everybody: though the original release from Sephora said July 30th, the Illamaqua sit now says they will be available at the Sephora Times Square location on July 31st. It will also be an edited assortment, but with over 200 products, hopefully the major players will all be there!


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Jul 10, 2009)

*Re: Illamasqua Coming to the US in July!*

I just worry because my store just did a remodel. they got rid of alot of brands. Brought in alot of new brands. Everything is sharing space with everything else, etc. Its all packed so tight I just dont know where they would fit anything else! oh well if my store doesnt union square in SF will for sure. They have alot more room in there! yippeee!


----------



## kyoto (Jul 10, 2009)

*Re: Illamasqua Coming to the US in July!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsRjizzle* 

 
_I just worry because my store just did a remodel. they got rid of alot of brands. Brought in alot of new brands. Everything is sharing space with everything else, etc. Its all packed so tight I just dont know where they would fit anything else! oh well if my store doesnt union square in SF will for sure. They have alot more room in there! yippeee!_

 
Worst case scenario would be to purchase it from sephora.com  If the sephora stores in my area don't get it, that's what I'm planning.


----------



## Ode to Joy (Jul 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_Oh btw, I officially LOOOOVE the Highlighter and Blusher Brush 1 both for foundation. The Highlighter is a good dupe of the shape of the MAC 109 but it blows the mac one out of the water as far as application goes for foundation. The 109 sheds so much I hate it! I don't know how anyone can rave about the 109 for applying liquid or cream foundation, everytime I use it I have to pick off at least 5 or 6 hairs from my face. The Illamasqua one is awesome for buffing in and the Highlighter has a very similar shape, doesn't shed, and it's synthetic. LOVE this brush!_

 
Do you think the hairs on blusher brush 1 are softer?
I have an 109 SH and hate how the hair feels on my face


----------



## User38 (Jul 10, 2009)

I have now tested quite a few of the products.. and I must say, as jaded as I am in my old age.. I AM IN LOVE!!!!! 

tHIS ONE WILL BREAK MY BANK:d


----------



## mynameisanna (Jul 10, 2009)

does anyone know which lipstick the one in this photo is??


----------



## Girl about town (Jul 11, 2009)

i got rouse sheer lipgloss and i love it, its a lovely bubblegum pink, the sheer lipglosses are still quite pigmented compared to most lipglosses.
Got muse nail polish too what a cool colour!!!!


----------



## kayley123 (Jul 11, 2009)

*Re: Illamasqua Coming to the US in July!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kyoto* 

 
_Worst case scenario would be to purchase it from sephora.com  If the sephora stores in my area don't get it, that's what I'm planning._

 
Yes!  Oh wow, I am SO glad I saved my sephora gift card instead of using it earlier...


----------



## mdjmsj (Jul 11, 2009)

I'm so excited that they are coming to Sephora! I doubt my local store will have the items in stock but online ordering doesn't bother me-I heart ebates lol.


----------



## AjaAbeni (Jul 11, 2009)

Ooooooo im soo excited to try this line!!!!


----------



## justseenaface85 (Jul 11, 2009)

I read online that the price range is from $18 to $30...that's a bit much.


----------



## mochabean (Jul 12, 2009)

Oh my gosh! This is the BEST NEWS ever!!  I have never been this EXCITED about anything in a long time! I just fell in LOVE with Illamasqua! Absolutely love love their stuff! I just ordered some stuff off their website and got them yesterday--a couple lipglosses, lipstick, and nail polish. I posted some pictures in the swatch pages! MAC is my no. 1 go-to makeup; but Illamasqua is quickly becoming a close 2nd for me. 

I absolutely love their lipglosses!! Worth every darn penny I paid for them! Great products, bright colors, great packaging, etc. 

I can't wait for Illamasqua to come to the US! I'll be checking out my Sephora store soon for it to show up!

Also, if anyone wants to see more swatches of stuff. I saw a Beauty Blog that has swatches of all of its lipglosses and eyeshadows. I really like these swatches b/c they're done on darker skintone. I'm an NC42 and I like to see swatches on darker skintones to get an idea of what it would look on me.  Here's the link:

Poshville: Illamasqua


----------



## Indian Barbie (Jul 12, 2009)

Thanks for those amazing swatches mochabean.

I've done a short review on my blog for Solstice liquid metal


----------



## aziajs (Jul 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *justseenaface85* 

 
_I read online that the price range is from $18 to $30...that's a bit much._

 
You think so?  It's the same price point that NARS, Urban Decay, Smashbox, Chanel, Benefit, etc. have?  MAC prices have just spoiled us all.


----------



## Little Addict (Jul 13, 2009)

*Re: Illamasqua Coming to the US in July!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsRjizzle* 

 
_I just worry because my store just did a remodel. they got rid of alot of brands. Brought in alot of new brands. Everything is sharing space with everything else, etc. Its all packed so tight I just dont know where they would fit anything else! oh well if my store doesnt union square in SF will for sure. They have alot more room in there! yippeee!_

 
i think the sephora on powell is going to be the one carrying illamasqua ... i forgot where i read that ... may have been makeupandbeautyblog


----------



## kabuki_KILLER (Jul 13, 2009)

Wow this is is exciting. Now I don't know whether to save my money for this or Style Black. God, those make up people. >.<


----------



## kyoto (Jul 13, 2009)

Adina has some pretty cool reviews of Illamasqua on her blog.  I'm reviewing them to familiarize myself with the brand before it becomes available here.


----------



## mochabean (Jul 13, 2009)

I just placed another order for Illamasqua products online! Damn! This brand is becoming so addictive like MAC! I swear! I can't stop looking at the website! Thank goodness their online swatches suck! If not for that, I would have bought more items than I already have! Can I dare say....I'm cheating on MAC with my new love for Illamasqua! This brand is awesome! 

I ended up ordering: 2 lipglosses, an illuminator in Fondle, 2 of the new Powdered Metals, Solstice Liquid Metal, 2 powder blushes, 4 lip colour pallette. I wanted to get an eyeshadow palette, but many of their colours were sold out. So that will be on my list to get next! I should receive these items in 1 week. I'm actually quite surprised at how fast shipping is from the UK to the States. Not bad! I can't wait to get my order. I'll post a swatch when I get my order.

I have a quick question. Anyone who has already played with the new powdered metals, are they similar to the MAC beauty powder loose that came out a couple years back in the "Of Beauty" collection?? 

I do have the beauty powder loose (6 of them) that came out. But I hardly ever reach for them. I like the idea of the powdered metals--I bought them in Thalia and Erzule. I plan on mixing it with my body lotions to apply all over my body for a nice sheen and also add it to my hair for some subtle sparkle. Can't wait to play with these.


----------



## User38 (Jul 13, 2009)

I got in my order and I must say: I LOVEEEEEEEEEEEEE THIS LINE!!


----------



## CreamPuffer (Jul 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *justseenaface85* 

 
_I read online that the price range is from $18 to $30...that's a bit much._

 
I don't think so, its pretty competitive with the other brands.  I think the price is expected since its not a drug store brand.  They actually lowered the price for the US market.  If you order off the UK website and then proceed to convert pound to dollars, it will be a lot more expensive.


----------



## User38 (Jul 16, 2009)

I ordered from the UK website and paid in British pounds -- however even if higher, I think the quality is well worth it!


----------



## LatteQueen (Jul 17, 2009)

Dear readers, I tried to get this info to you earlier. I really did. 

But when I went knocking on Illamasqua's door last October, telling the U.K. brand I wanted to share their awesomeness with my compatriots, I was rebuffed with a polite but curt reply letting me know the brand was not planning on launching in the U.S. 

Well, that all changed. So harassed by writers and beauty obsessives like myself, Illamasqua has decided to launch their line of electric, eccentric color cosmetics at Sephora. 

"Illamasq-_wha!?!"_ you ask?

llamasqua is a brand created for the alter ego that exists within -- your inner rock star, your inner anime character, whatever. 

With influences ranging from 1920s Weimar cabaret culture to London club kids to everything in between, Illamasqua's connection to its customers is considerably more emotional than your average cosmetic brand's. 

It's about individualism with this brand, which is why creative types like Kate Moss, Lily Allen, Beth Ditto and Karen O are fans. 

 On July 21, Illamasqua's 200 best-selling products will be available on Sephora: Beauty, Skin Care, Makeup, Hair, & Fragrance. (Sephora Times Square, NYC will stock the line as of July 31, followed by a 25-store launch in October and November.) 

Some highlights to check out: The thick, glossy long-wearing Nail Varnish (in a rainbow of offbeat colors); yummy, moisturizing, high-pigment Lipstick and the very versatile 4-Colour Powder Eye Shadow Palette, which miraculously straddle both your in-office and after-work personalities.

Happy experimenting!

Permalink 
  addthis_pub     = 'weblogsinc'; addthis_options = 'digg, facebook, delicious, myspace, aolfav, propeller, google, live, stumbleupon, reddit, favorites, technorati, aim, more';  Share 
Print 
Comments (_0_)


----------



## mdjmsj (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm counting the days till the 21st-everything on their site looks so awesome!


----------



## kyoto (Jul 17, 2009)

Has anyone tried their foundations?  I'd love to get some feedback.


----------



## Ode to Joy (Jul 17, 2009)

Maybe these videos will help some people ^^

YouTube - Illamasqua Foundation Colours

YouTube - Illamasqua Blush shades

YouTube - Illamasqua Lip Stick Shades


----------



## NatalieMT (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm going to book in for a makeup lesson or transformation in a couple of weeks time at the Manchester Selfridges Trafford Centre counter. I'd just like to have time set aside to talk about the products and not feel rushed, whilst picking up some tips! Plus the cost is later redeemable against product.

I really like the look of some of the foundations, I'd love to know how their lighter shades compare to MAC's NC15. The Sirens Collection looks really sexy and sophisticated too, sometimes I feel with MAC I'd like their collections to maybe be a little more that way once in a while. I'd also like to look at the line in general, the very very light pink blushes look super pretty.


----------



## Sass (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm very excited about this.  Going to NYC to go have a look see.  Definitely getting those two eyeshadows from the Sirens Collections.  I can't wait!


----------



## makeupjunkie08 (Jul 17, 2009)

Sorry if this question has already has been asked, does anybody know if and when Illamasqua is coming to canada?  I love MAC but it seems that everything they bring out is shimmery and glittery, they don't seem to bring out anything that is matte or a satin.


----------



## *JJ* (Jul 17, 2009)

has anyone ordered from their online store before? how much do they charge for shipping to the EU?


----------



## Ode to Joy (Jul 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **JJ** 

 
_has anyone ordered from their online store before? how much do they charge for shipping to the EU?_

 
hope this helps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

  Delivery to UK mainland costs £3.50 recorded delivery and estimated delivery time is 3-5 working days.
*Delivery inside the EU costs £6.50 and estimated delivery time is 7-10 days.*
Rest of World Estimated delivery is 10-14 days and costs £7.50.


----------



## Indian Barbie (Jul 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeupjunkie08* 

 
_Sorry if this question has already has been asked, does anybody know if and when Illamasqua is coming to canada?  I love MAC but it seems that everything they bring out is shimmery and glittery, they don't seem to bring out anything that is matte or a satin._

 
illamasqua have very few shimmery products - their powder blushes and eyeshadows in particular are all matte shades.


----------



## RedRibbon (Jul 19, 2009)

Indian Barbie, is the concession for Illamasqua bigger in Selfridges or in Charles Fox?


----------



## Retropinuplady (Jul 19, 2009)

Im going up to cardiff at the end of the month and they have a concession in the debenhams up there,im sooooo going to have a look,i agree the swatches on the website suck but ive heard such good stuff im gonna have to take a look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 x


----------



## Indian Barbie (Jul 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RedRibbon* 

 
_Indian Barbie, is the concession for Illamasqua bigger in Selfridges or in Charles Fox?_

 
Yes Selfridges is a proper counter, its very big and has everything from the Illamasqua collection - including the ltd ed Sirens collection. They also have a team of very experienced makeup artists.

Charles Fox has all the basic Illamasqua collection and is great to go to if you know what you want to get or dont want to feel obligated to buy stuff.

 But if you need a proper introduction of the collection, an artist in Selfridges will be more than happy to introduce you.


----------



## RedRibbon (Jul 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indian Barbie* 

 
_Yes Selfridges is a proper counter, its very big and has everything from the Illamasqua collection - including the ltd ed Sirens collection. They also have a team of very experienced makeup artists.

Charles Fox has all the basic Illamasqua collection and is great to go to if you know what you want to get or dont want to feel obligated to buy stuff.

 But if you need a proper introduction of the collection, an artist in Selfridges will be more than happy to introduce you._

 
Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm dragging my friend to Selfridges on Thursday for this purpose


----------



## replica (Jul 21, 2009)

I think its meant to launch on Sephora today ? I'm going to start putting swatches of their eyeshadows on my blog soon if that helps anyone ordering site unseen. 
Their fall collection is meant to come out in September, will be very interested to see what they put out


----------



## mdjmsj (Jul 21, 2009)

They are supposed to come out with it today online but I haven't seen anything yet. I'm compulsively stalking Sephora waiting for this to launch lol.


----------



## Cmhchic40 (Jul 21, 2009)

Love, LOVE!


----------



## LeeleeBell (Jul 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mdjmsj* 

 
_They are supposed to come out with it today online but I haven't seen anything yet. I'm compulsively stalking Sephora waiting for this to launch lol._

 
Same here
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I know I read the same thing but just checked Illamasqua's site and their blog and they don't say anything about sephora.com making stuff available today


----------



## PrincessAriel03 (Jul 21, 2009)

grrrrrrrr whats up with sephora and taking forever to launch illamasqua :'(

lol i even tried searching for it and nothing i think they are enjoying this...


----------



## pdtb050606 (Jul 21, 2009)

I thought it would be online July 30th??


----------



## PrincessAriel03 (Jul 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pdtb050606* 

 
_I thought it would be online July 30th??_

 
Nope on sephoras blog it said the 21st 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"Shop the entire line July 21st on Sephora.com, or at our new Times Square store on July 30. It'll also be available in more stores come Fall."

Beauty And The Blog: COMING SOON TO SEPHORA: Illamasqua


----------



## pdtb050606 (Jul 21, 2009)

hmm, i wonder why it's not online yet??


----------



## SakurasamaLover (Jul 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeupjunkie08* 

 
_Sorry if this question has already has been asked, does anybody know if and when Illamasqua is coming to canada? I love MAC but it seems that everything they bring out is shimmery and glittery, they don't seem to bring out anything that is matte or a satin._

 

Saddly the blog says that for now they are just going to be in the US.. but who knows, maybe they are gonna be here soon.  But CP are gonna be made easier and with US prices !!!

Oh and sephora.com ship to Canada!

HTH


----------



## kyoto (Jul 21, 2009)

I just called Sephora and they just got their shipment in.  They say that the line should be up on their website by this Friday.


----------



## PrincessAriel03 (Jul 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kyoto* 

 
_I just called Sephora and they just got their shipment in.  They say that the line should be up on their website by this Friday._

 
awwww ::


----------



## shontay07108 (Jul 21, 2009)

Darn! I was going to order today. I saved money and everything! I could've spent it on something else. Oh,well...


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mdjmsj* 

 
_They are supposed to come out with it today online but I haven't seen anything yet. I'm compulsively stalking Sephora waiting for this to launch lol._

 

I thought I was the only one doing this.


----------



## GoldenFairy (Jul 21, 2009)

I just got the powdered metal in Thalia and I have to say that it is absolutely gorgeous. It gives a perfect, soft metalic sheen to the skin and is buttery soft. The container is pretty big so it's good value for money too.


----------



## mae13 (Jul 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DILLIGAF* 

 
_I thought I was the only one doing this._

 
Nope! Mad stalking here.


----------



## CreamPuffer (Jul 22, 2009)

Looks like they are starting to put things up, but only pictures so far.  You can't purchase it and you can't see the full selection yet.  Its actually pricier than I expected =(  Also, it doesn't look like the powders will be available.  Damn, I really wanted the pink one.  I'm hoping that it will become part of the US collection as well.


----------



## LeeleeBell (Jul 22, 2009)

What teases they are!


----------



## kyoto (Jul 22, 2009)

Based on my conversation with them earlier today its probably going to be Friday before we can purchase.  Maybe tomorrow, but more than likely Friday.


----------



## astronaut (Jul 22, 2009)

How do the prices compare to the UK? Are we (US) paying more, less, same?


----------



## PrincessAriel03 (Jul 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *astronaut* 

 
_How do the prices compare to the UK? Are we (US) paying more, less, same?_

 
foundations $30
concealer $18
pigment $24
nail polish $14
Blusher $23

to name a few 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i think we are paying less but not by too much alot of the products are coming out abt = BUT a nail polish is £12.50 which is $20.46


----------



## mdjmsj (Jul 22, 2009)

So far, they seem to have a good selection, but I wish they had the Sirens eyeshadow palette! I was planning on getting that :-(


----------



## nunu (Jul 22, 2009)

It's going to launch in Sephora.com today, including Canada


----------



## LeeleeBell (Jul 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mdjmsj* 

 
_So far, they seem to have a good selection, but I wish they had the Sirens eyeshadow palette! I was planning on getting that :-(_

 
The lipstick I was planning to get, Drench, isn't listed
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ETA: NM It's there, it's there! yay


----------



## Sass (Jul 22, 2009)

Anybody try the eyebrow cake?  How it is???

I was going to order my Liquid Metal eyeshadows from the Sephora site, but it's "coming soon".  Bleh!


----------



## Sass (Jul 22, 2009)

I just called Sephora on 34th Street in Manhattan and the "product specialist" who answered (it was a guy - kinda rude too) doesn't know what Illamasqua is.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Unreal.


----------



## pdtb050606 (Jul 22, 2009)

I really wanted to pink setting powder, weird that they have foundations on there, but no powders?? Do you guys think it could be added by Friday or what's on there is it for now??


----------



## blinkymei (Jul 22, 2009)

I read that it's online today (it's on there but labeled as "coming soon") but the actual selling doesn't start until next friday (7/31)

...

what is everyone going to get? I'm having a hard time deciding... I want:
- liquid metal in solstice
- bronzer/highlighter
- a nailpolish ... unsure of what yet


----------



## replica (Jul 22, 2009)

I've started putting some swatches of their eyeshadows on my blog if that helps anyone. Looking at Sephora in their get the look section I notice they mention some different products to those shown on the actual Illamasqua site so if you want to re-create a certain look,probably best to check Illamasqua's site for products used.


----------



## CreamPuffer (Jul 22, 2009)

You can actually purchase some items now but most say "coming soon".  Hopefully, tomorrow everything will be available.


----------



## mac_aiken (Jul 22, 2009)

I would love to try this line. Can anyone make recs for me? I am N2 in F&B with burgandy red hair and green eyes. Thanks!


----------



## LeeleeBell (Jul 22, 2009)

Sooo...yay we can buy now! But, oddly, I got a lot less than planned to. I just..at the last minute...decided I need to swatch lipsticks/shadows in person and lipsticks would melt in the mail (I know from previous experience)...I ended up just getting the satin primer and a luminizer. Oh and a Cargo blush.
I sure hope they have Illamasqua at a nearby Sephora sometime soon, sigh.


----------



## Sass (Jul 22, 2009)

Both of the liquid metal eyeshadows.  I sent an email to Illa and they told me that being able to depot and paletting is not something they have planned in the future although they did have that option at one of the Selfridges some time ago, but they did away with it.  Oh well.  I'm still going to get some other eyeshadows eventually, but those are the two I really want.


----------



## Asphyxia (Jul 22, 2009)

Well all the items I want are "coming soon" . . .  I'm so excited for the lipsticks!!!!


----------



## OfficerJenny (Jul 22, 2009)

Liv lipstick will be mine :3


----------



## mae13 (Jul 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_It's going to launch in Sephora.com today, including Canada 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
So far it has the dreaded "canada restricted" upon checkout.

Though that might mean that Illamasqua has negotiated exclusive distribution rights with someplace like Holts.


----------



## blinkymei (Jul 23, 2009)

I'm sorry if this was mentioned before, BUT...

are all of their products LE? as in for the united states are they only releasing this and that's it or are they going to be an actual lines that will be a perm online and in some stores?


----------



## Indian Barbie (Jul 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sass* 

 
_Anybody try the eyebrow cake? How it is???

I was going to order my Liquid Metal eyeshadows from the Sephora site, but it's "coming soon". Bleh!_

 
I use the eyebrow cake. Its absolutely brilliant - i love it. I've used it with sealing gel but I tend to sweat a lot so the powder itself works excellently. Especially with the Illamasqua brow brush - that blows the Mac brush right of the face of the planet.


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Jul 23, 2009)

I wonder if it will be at my local Sephora. They don't carry many items (no Guerlain, Givenchy, etc.)


----------



## Little Addict (Jul 23, 2009)

I'm really excited about the launch and hopefully will be buying some things soon. just waiting for the eyeshadow powder in intense to be in stock. for some reason I want to pair it with can can e/s...


----------



## kyoto (Jul 23, 2009)

I'm sure Sephora is sick of me, but I called to ask them if they knew what stores would carry the line and of course I was told that they have no idea yet, of course other than the one in New York that is doing the launch.  Kind of hard to pick certain products off of the website swatches, so I'm hoping someone will do some nice swatches, including foundations in my color range.


----------



## kyoto (Jul 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sass* 

 
_I just called Sephora on 34th Street in Manhattan and the "product specialist" who answered (it was a guy - kinda rude too) doesn't know what Illamasqua is.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Unreal._

 
Yeah, I had to spell it out for the person that I spoke to at Sephora, then they had to go check with a manager.


----------



## Little Addict (Jul 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kyoto* 

 
_I'm sure Sephora is sick of me, but I called to ask them if they knew what stores would carry the line and of course I was told that they have no idea yet, of course other than the one in New York that is doing the launch.  Kind of hard to pick certain products off of the website swatches, so I'm hoping someone will do some nice swatches, including foundations in my color range.



_

 
  i think the first couple of stores carrying the line will probably be major metropolitan areas (with lots of tourists that don't have access to it either). so probably LA, San Francisco, New York, Miami, etc.


----------



## CreamPuffer (Jul 25, 2009)

Yay, I put a big order on Sephora.  But there are a lot of items that I really wanted that aren't available in US 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  I'm thinking about just ordering off the UK website but does anyone know what the shipping cost is to US?  It doesn't state it when I'm checking out and it looks like shipping in UK is about $7 so I'm worried shipping for US will be around $20.


----------



## aefreema (Jul 25, 2009)

I have a pro discount with Illamasqua.. LOVE EM LOVE EM LOVE EM!  Beautiful site.


----------



## PrincessAriel03 (Jul 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aefreema* 

 
_I have a pro discount with Illamasqua.. LOVE EM LOVE EM LOVE EM!  Beautiful site._

 
how did u get that?


----------



## Annoushka (Jul 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aefreema* 

 
_I have a pro discount with Illamasqua.. LOVE EM LOVE EM LOVE EM! Beautiful site._

 
Oh! That's what I really would like to know more about! My good friend just graduated from Make-up/Style School, she got a pro discount by Peggy Sage and I'm sure she could use the one here.. She is freelancing and also works as make-up artist with one Hairstyle Salon two days a week, so her CV is not so impressive (yet! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Now she is away on vacation and I'd looooove to prepare this surprise for her return - to arrange everything so she'll only need a few mouse-clicks. Would you be so kind to give me some tips about what to do? I've found this professional registry on Illamasqua site, but not sure she has yet CV ready to upload... what will be the best to write there and does she stand a chance to get this pro discount? Thanks in advance! (do they have a smile of Puss in Boots from Shrek? the one with eyes nobody can resist? I'm looking with the same begging eyes now...)

And thanks a lot to everybody here - it's been a pleasure reading, although my wallet, probably, will strictly disagree...


----------



## Indian Barbie (Jul 27, 2009)

I got me Erzule Powdered Metal today! Can't wait to swatch it and show you guys!


----------



## mochabean (Jul 27, 2009)

Hey guys! Just got my Illamasqua Haul today!!! So excited to play with these!

First off, I'm SO HAPPY Sephora is now carrying Illamasqua for everyone in the US! But they still don't have a lot of items they carry in the UK website on Sephora. I guess I'll continue to order off the UK website as well as Sephora for things I can't get there. 

I posted some pictures in the swatch page at http://www.specktra.net/forum/f217/i...atches-139347/

I ordered a Lip Palette and chose 4 colors: Wanton, Obey, Welt, Test. I like the fact that I can custom make my own palette with whatever colors I choose. All colors are easily pigmented and go on effortlessly. My favorite out of the bunch is Welt, its a purplish violet magenta shade that is gorgeous paired with my Illamasqua lipgloss in Tantrum or Fierce! Love these things. I'll be buying more of this in the future! Too bad Sephora doesn't offer the custom palettes!

Hussy Blush is a GORGEOUS bright petal pink blush. It is super duper pigmented, goes on so smooth! Just one swatch on my skin and I gasped! I think this rivals the NARS blushes!!! Definitely will pick up more colors in the future!!! I'm such a blush whore!! LOL! 

Intrigue blush is a white blush that I'll be using as a highlight. I needed another highlighter besides my beloved Nars Albatross. This one doesn't have any sparkle to it. I have  yet to try it on my face, but its pigmented, buildable, and blends easily! I think I'll like this a lot!

I finally got my Liquid Metal in Solstice!!! I can't wait to try this baby out! Its a beautiful gold shimmery color and glides on very easily. It's thinner than a paint pot consistency and melts when I work it with my fingers! I'll primarily use this as a base, but also use it to line the outer eyes and dab on my lips. This will be fun to play with!

Now for the metal powders! I got Ezrule, the darker brown bronze and Thalia, bronze with gold tones. They are AMAZING! Absolutely LOVE LOVE these things! They each come in a huge jar with a sponge to it. The powder is very finely milled with no sparkle to them, but a fine shimmer. I've already played with Ezrule. It's fantastic for Summer since I'm tanner--I like to add a little bit to my lotion and put all over my arms and legs. I also mixed a little bit with my hair wax and put it in my hair, and it adds a beautiful glow! Thalia is a beautiful bronze with gold tones to it. But when I swatch it on me, I see a slight pink undertone as well. Think of these as Liquid Metal having a baby with MSFs! STUNNING! I tried this with a light hand over my cheeks and it is so beautiful! I have the MAC beauty powder loose that MAC put out a couple years ago, but I don't use them that much b/c they are super sparkly! But these Metal Powders are nicer, in my opinion!!! I love them so much, I'm going to have to buy the 3rd color, Bebhionn soon!

I bought their Illuminator in Fondle. It's a pretty pink toned highlighter. I haven't tried this yet. But I plan on dabbing a small amount of this on top of my blush. It's a pretty pink color, that I also think I can add to my lips as a gloss as well. This comes in the same applicator as Illamasqua's lip gloss. So it'll be nice to squeeze out a small amount either on my fingers or with a brush. It does dry fast once you start working with it. So if you use it, you'll have to work fast with it.

I also got their sheer lipglass in Tantrum. I'm on a purple kick right now--everything purple--eyeshadows, lips, cheeks, clothes, etc. LOL! This is absolutely stunning! It's a dark violet berry shade that is stunning on top of Welt. One of my favorite colors of theirs!! I'm loving these more than MAC lipglass simply b/c they are not sticky!! These are great. I have 5 lipglosses of theirs now .... will be adding more colors soon! I wish that I could get their bolder colors that is only available in the EU only (ie. fury, twist, repulse, etc). But maybe in the future that will change.

Anyway, that's it for right now! I did place an order for more Illamasqua stuff on Sephora. So I'll swatch those when I receive them in the mail this week! Thanks for looking!


----------



## NatalieMT (Jul 28, 2009)

I rang up the Trafford Centre Selfridges counter today to book an hours makeup lesson this Friday afternoon. Very excited! I figured since it's a little over an hours drive away I might aswell spend some time there. Looking forward to swooning over all the products in the flesh.

The lady who answered was lovely, asked me where I was from and where I'd heard about Illamasqua and talked about them expanding their UK outlets in the near future. She said basically nothing was too much trouble in regards to the lesson and just to ask the artist on Friday anything I wished. I asked her about the very pale foundations and whether they had stock because that's what I'm most interested in buying and she said even if they were out come Friday they would mail one to me etc at a later date. Sounds like a really customer service orientated brand atleast.

Will report back Friday!


----------



## LeeleeBell (Jul 28, 2009)

Quick question: I really want to buy a lipstick and lipgloss from Illamasqua but in the past when  I have ordered lipsticks, they melted in the mail 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So I have been hesitant to order one from Sephora.com...Has anyone ordered lipstick from Sephora? Was it packed well...Did it arrive w/o melting and without that expired odor?


----------



## BadBadGirl (Jul 28, 2009)

I can't wait for the 30th! It is the 30th, correct? I wonder if I should wait until later in the evening to go to Sephora. I would hate to go in the morning and they don't have everything out.


----------



## missmolliecule (Jul 28, 2009)

looks to me like nars and mac combined, with a little lancome mixed in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 exciting!


----------



## Anna Phalactyc (Jul 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LeeleeBell* 

 
_Quick question: I really want to buy a lipstick and lipgloss from Illamasqua but in the past when I have ordered lipsticks, they melted in the mail 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So I have been hesitant to order one from Sephora.com...Has anyone ordered lipstick from Sephora? Was it packed well...Did it arrive w/o melting and without that expired odor?_

 
I actually just got my order of Illamasqua Intense Lipgloss (in Fume) and Lipstick (in Repulse) from Sephora.  The package _was_ very warm upon delivery, but the lipgloss was intact and although the lipstick was a bit sweaty, it still smelled nice (like sugar cookies), and an hour in the fridge fixed it right up, no harm to the texture.

All my orders from Sephora have come packaged in boxes, sandwiched between thick wads of tissue paper.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Growing Wings (Jul 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NatalieMT* 

 
_I rang up the Trafford Centre Selfridges counter today to book an hours makeup lesson this Friday afternoon._

 
I can't wait to hear how this goes.  I've been tempted for a while to book a makeup lesson with them.  Have any of you uk'ers been to the counter in Cardiff yet?


----------



## Amiepots (Jul 29, 2009)

^ Nope but ill be going friday


----------



## mochabean (Jul 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LeeleeBell* 

 
_Quick question: I really want to buy a lipstick and lipgloss from Illamasqua but in the past when  I have ordered lipsticks, they melted in the mail 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So I have been hesitant to order one from Sephora.com...Has anyone ordered lipstick from Sephora? Was it packed well...Did it arrive w/o melting and without that expired odor?_

 
I just got my Sephora Illamasqua haul earlier this morning. My 2 lippies that I ordered was still intact, but sweaty. I didn't want to take the chance of swatching it right out of the box, so I put it in my fridge for 10 min and it was good as new. It did not melt or anything. I don't think you have anything to worry about. Sephora packages things insulated very well!


----------



## shontay07108 (Jul 31, 2009)

Am I the only one suffering from Illamasqua fatigue? I guess I've been excited about it way too long and now that it's here, I feel the air is out of the tire. I am going to the opening of the new sephora in nyc tomorrow which is supposed to have illamasqua in stock. I want to see the products in person, but I really don't have a wishlist anymore.

The intense glosses seem great, but I hate squeeze tubes. I prefer doe foot applicators. The blushes I don't need because I have several nars blushes. I'm kinda meh on the lipsticks, too. Now that my money is tight, I don't want to buy the same colors over and over just because it's a new brand. I'll check it out tomorrow and post my findings. Lol


----------



## astronaut (Jul 31, 2009)

I really want Phallic nail lacquer but it keeps getting sold out on Sephora! Does anyone have a pic of Fierce lipgloss on? I think I want to get into lavender lippies but am afraid of them.


----------



## LeeleeBell (Jul 31, 2009)

I got two of my Illamasqua items yesterday: The Satin primer and the luminizer in Halcyon..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I absolutely love them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They do exactly as described, even on my combo/patchy skin...it's aglow today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I think the satin primer may just be my new HG primer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just ordered a lipstick too (Drench) and will review as soon as I get it


----------



## pdtb050606 (Jul 31, 2009)

Has anyone gotten the matte primer? if so what do you think of it?


----------



## Amiepots (Jul 31, 2009)

Ok! Cardiff is a lovely counter, I didn't see anything out of stock and I came away with:

- Creme Foundation CF135
- Powder Blusher in Beg
- Sheer Lipgloss in Lily Rose

A really cheap quick photo and first thoughts & impressions:




(I love that lipgloss. so so so much.)

Anyway I had a lovely M.A who spent ages matching my foundation, I wanted the Rich Liquid, but it didn't want to work with my skin. Ive never had this issue with foundation but im having a real bad flare up.
I honestly think it was the matt primer, because the makeup just accentuated the scarring that I have across my cheeks.
Guys if you have acne, scarring with dry skin then the primer isnt for you. The creme foundation did the same but its a more blendable foundation. Im going to retry tomorrow minus the primer, because im convinced!

Beg blush is gorgeous, its a lovely wearable dusky brown pink, om nomnom.

And that lipgloss. *Squeee!*

I also need the blushes in Sin & Intrigue but ill wait till next pay day!


----------



## NatalieMT (Jul 31, 2009)

I went to Illamasqua at Trafford Centre Selfridges and it was great! The counter is located right next to MAC and was really quite busy, the colours in the displays all look fantastic so I'm not surprised.

I had booked in for a makeup lesson at 2pm, the MUA was Sharon and she was really lovely. First we looked at the primers and foundations and decided the matt primer and cream foundation in CF110 was my best bet. The matt primer I really like and be aware I do have acne and quite a lot of scarring which is raised and dry, but for me it didn't seem to enhance this problem, I didn't find it to be a drying product. Unfortunately they don't make a concealer in the 110 shade but the cream foundation is easily buildable so that shouldn't be a major problem, extra was applied under my eyes etc and I think that was just right. Yay pale! Then a powder blush, in Primal, was used to warm everything back up and add a little definition. It's not a colour I would have chosen out myself but it really looked nice.

Next for the eyeshadow look I requested something that I could wear in the evening and in the daytime if I was feeling a little more adventurous that included navy because I'm wearing it a lot recently. A cream eyeshadow was applied for a base, no idea what exact shade it was just nude. Servant eyeshadow was applied all over the lid, Tango over the top with a little Incite pure pigment for some sparkle, then the outer corner and crease were blended with I think Boomerang not entirely sure. Breathe pure pigment is in the inner corners and Furore pure pigment was used as a highlight. Never eyeshadow is under the lower lashline, with Please pencil liner. The liner above the upper lashline is Danger eye liner cake. The mascara is volume mascara in Nocturnal and the false lashes are #5s. Eyebrows were filled in with Peek eye brow cake, I'd say this compliments the other colours used but is quite dark on me for everyday. I really liked the look anyway, it wasn't what I expected and I think it has a really nice impact. I will definitely try and re-create. The eyeshadows seem really easy to blend considering they are almost all mattes and I think the eyeliner cake is an awesome idea. You add the sealing gel to it and it becomes slightly thinner than a MAC fluidline. To me the sealing gel seems similar to MACs water based mixing medium. I wasn't crazy about the mascara however I have to say.

My cheeks were finished off with the powdered metal in Bebhionn. Being so pale this worked as a blush on me, it's super lush. Lips were lined with Torment pencil I think, I didn't pay much attention there and the sheer lipgloss in Enchant finished everything off, a little of the Furore pure pigment was dabbed into the centre of my lips which I thought was a clever and pretty idea.

Excuse the bad quality photograph, my weird expression and the messy hair  -





That's about all really, I did definitely pick up some good tips and colour advice throughout, it was a very worthwhile hour. I know some people complain about MAC MUAs being a little hostile occasionally but I can honestly say everyone on the Illamasqua counter was very pleasant and attentive towards me. I picked up all the items I knew I didn't already have dupes for and obviously the foundation because it's the palest match I've found so far for me. Furore pure pigment was out of stock otherwise I would have got that too. Like the packaging a lot, the pigments are much more sensibly housed than MACs as they have a sifter with one hole just big enough to put on a brush through. Some products the MUA told me not to get yet because they're being reformulated or remade, namely the brushes and the illuminators. I would go back for more though!





Top L-R = Primal powder blush, Never e/s, Danger eye liner cake, Bebhionn powdered metal.
Bottom L-R = cream foundation CF110, matt primer, sealing gel (2 bottles in each box), Incite pure pigment, Enchant sheer lipgloss.


----------



## kyoto (Jul 31, 2009)

I got my haul today too, and by far my favorite is the sheer lipgloss in Enchant.  I loved the texture of the cream foundation, but the color was wrong, so I had to send it back.  I'm waiting on the correct color foundation and solstice and enrapture.  Oh and they allowed me to use my Sephora VIB 10% discount.


----------



## Growing Wings (Jul 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Amiepots* 

 
_Ok! Cardiff is a lovely counter, I didn't see anything out of stock and I came away with:_

 
In that case, I shall be making a trip across the bridge soon.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




NatalieMT, it's so good to hear that they cater so well for us pale girls!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Aug 1, 2009)

illamasqua is on sephora.com! yay! i can't wait to try. i am having a hard time looking up reviews as there are only a few up on makeupalley.com. any must have shades? i am dying to try em out like RIGHT NOW!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Aug 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aefreema* 

 
_I have a pro discount with Illamasqua.. LOVE EM LOVE EM LOVE EM!  Beautiful site._

 
how did u get it? sorry if this question has been answered, i can't find it.


----------



## NatalieMT (Aug 1, 2009)

The question hasn't been answered, I didn't make the original post on the topic but I do know how the money off is obtainable, so might be able to help a little. 

To get the pro discount you have to register and submit your CV of makeup related work to Illamasqua online at Illamasqua - UK make-up brand for your alter ego. They then add information to your account online so that you appear as a professional and get the -% when you go through checkout with them. The percentage goes from 15% to 40% depending on experience and how established you are etc. 

Points to note are that the discount is currently only available online at the Illamasqua official website, not in stores as yet and the discount is not supported by Sephora.


----------



## mynameisanna (Aug 1, 2009)

oh my god! i've just tried the matte primer and i am in love!
i honestly didn't get it longer than 20 mins ago, and my first impressions were:
it came in very small packaging, much smaller than i had expected (i ordered it online), and when i tried it on my hand first it really stank when i rubbed it in, like a really really bad smell. although when i put it on my face i couldn't smell it and i can't smell it on my hand anymore so it seems like the smell isnt lingering.
i applied the primer to half my face using my hands and i used a brush similar to the mac 190 to apply liquid foundation. the differences on the side with no primer and the side with primer were outstanding! the primer eliminated streaking and it makes it look as if i'm not wearing any makeup at all, my skin looks more silky and flawless. it really makes the other side of my face look yucky now.

i really hope this doesn't break me out or cause any dryness or anything.. fingers crossed!


----------



## Arisone (Aug 1, 2009)

I am in love with their nail lacquers! The nail colors are so vibrant and the color pay off is amazing.  After trying most of the lacquers, only two were streaky.


----------



## LeeleeBell (Aug 1, 2009)

I used the satin primer with my BE mineral foundation (mixed with Fix+) today and it's a realllly good fit/finish for me. Just thought I would share


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Aug 1, 2009)

ooh thanks ladies for all the reviews! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i definitely wanna try the matte primer. it sounds amazing!! maybe i'll pick up some of the matte eyeshadows since i heard that the shimmer ones aren't as good. anyone wanna recommend some matte eyeshadows to me? i'm trying to avoid buying brown shades since I have a ton of those. thanks!!


----------



## pdtb050606 (Aug 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Arisone* 

 
_I am in love with their nail lacquers! The nail colors are so vibrant and the color pay off is amazing. After trying most of the lacquers, only two were streaky._

 

Which ones were streaky for you?


----------



## kabuki_KILLER (Aug 1, 2009)

Hopefully I will be getting a Sephora gift card soon. =D I'm really eyeing those shadows in Bloom, Courtesean or creep (not sure), Moan and Feline. I want a lipstick and the matt primer too, but I don't know which lipstick I would like best.

Anyone know if the Sephora in Hollywood has it yet? =D It's about 50 mins to an hour or so away, but there are a lot of things I could do in Hollywood business-wise, so it's not like it's a wasted trip.


----------



## NextToNothing (Aug 2, 2009)

Im going to London on friday im so excited!! Straight to Selfridges 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I really want the Matte Primer, the cream foundation, the under eye concealer, a lipgloss, and demon eyeshadow. 

I could be able to afford it but it means no mac oh well! 

Yay!!


----------



## Trista (Aug 3, 2009)

OMG I love the nail varnishes! I tried out Rampage (my new fave green) and Muse and the application was so smooth and not runny at all. The colors are gorgeous!
I'll definitely pick up more of these.


----------



## kyoto (Aug 4, 2009)

Well thumbs down from me on this lines creme foundation.  They don't seem to have a color that works for an NC50.  I've tried CF320 (too light) an CF325 (too dark and red).  Oh well, at least the lipglosses and liquid metals are nice.  I'm not heavily into matte eyeshadows, so that's a pass for me.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Aug 5, 2009)

I am such an Illamasqua fangirl. I swatched the whole line available at sephora and posted it to my blog if anyone is curious. LOVE the line


----------



## LeeleeBell (Aug 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LeeleeBell* 

 
_Quick question: I really want to buy a lipstick and lipgloss from Illamasqua but in the past when  I have ordered lipsticks, they melted in the mail 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So I have been hesitant to order one from Sephora.com...Has anyone ordered lipstick from Sephora? Was it packed well...Did it arrive w/o melting and without that expired odor?_

 

Update: I got my Illamasqua lipstick today! I had it sent to work so it wouldn't sit outside in the heat all day. The package wasn't even a little warm...the lipstick was in perfect condition  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The lipstick (Drench) is a really bright, pretty pinkish red....not what I was expecting as far as color, but I do like it so I am going to keep it. But I decided not to buy any more lipsticks from them online because the swatches online just don't cut it. I will just have to wait until they are actually in Sephora stores.

I will swatch it and take a picture later on tonight


----------



## shellyshells (Aug 5, 2009)

^^ Swatches! Thanks! I'm drooling over Howl right now. I'm wanting a red that isn't too orange. I like my reds with a lil brown in it like MAC's Dare You or Nars Sephora Flame. Encounter looks really yummy too. Can't wait for these to hit the west coast!


----------



## glamqueen1 (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks everyone for posting swatches on blogs and forum!! <3
Since I live far away from any Illamasqua counter I have to rely on these when ordering, and I'm actually not really used to that..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Illamasqua just seems to have all these pigmented HG e/s that I've always dreamt of! and I love the fact that they are matte! I got so tired of the shimmery bad pigmented stuff MAC has been putting out lately! 
I read on the Illamasqua fan-page on Facebook that the reason almost all the smaller quad powder e/s are "sold out" on the uk site, is that they are looking at other solutions for the pans, they are also not satisfied with the sticky tape sollution they have now. I thought that was good news! I'd love to have some quads!


----------



## Sass (Aug 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glamqueen1* 

 
_
I read on the Illamasqua fan-page on Facebook that the reason almost all the smaller quad powder e/s are "sold out" on the uk site, is that they are looking at other solutions for the pans, they are also not satisfied with the sticky tape sollution they have now. I thought that was good news! I'd love to have some quads!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Oh this is good news.  I sent an email to Alex over at Illamasqua and he replied back saying they weren't coming up with any new pan/palette solutions.  I'm glad their rethinking this.


----------



## LeeleeBell (Aug 6, 2009)

Posted swatches of "Drench" here http://www.specktra.net/forum/f217/i...ml#post1734899


----------



## Anna Phalactyc (Aug 6, 2009)

Finally, the Sephora locations Illamasqua roll-out announcement!

Unfortunately, the distribution is pretty sparse, I imagine there'll be plenty of disappointment.  Thankfully, the Georgetown, DC location is right near me!  I can't wait to be able to test the foundations, blushes, lipsticks...and on and on.  Anybody else excited?


----------



## LeeleeBell (Aug 6, 2009)

^^ yay, there's one at a Sephora 30 minutes from me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (For California, that's not a bad drive
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## girloflowers (Aug 6, 2009)

Does anyone know if they ship to Australia?


----------



## Annoushka (Aug 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *girloflowers* 

 
_Does anyone know if they ship to Australia?_

 
I suppose so... on their site they say about shippment: Europe, USA, Rest of the World. No countries excluded [although I guess it may be tricky to get delivery to Russia, as usual].


----------



## girloflowers (Aug 7, 2009)

hmm very tempted to get some foundations.
i really want to get the i think 105 in the rich liquid foundation. HHMMMMM

thanks for the info


----------



## VIC MAC (Aug 7, 2009)

YYYIIHHAAARRRRR - was driving down the road and grabbed for a lippie in my bag - got a hold of Sheer lippie Electrify from Illamasqua - found it a little to dark for my outfit - so reached into makeup bag.....Nars Turkish Delight - this is a match made in heaven ( my car...) for me - try it out girls - what a great pinky lip


----------



## Miss Mimi (Aug 7, 2009)

I am totally in love ( obessed ) with this line! I just did a major haul and love most of what I got- 
I got- 
Rich Foundation in 215- decent match- am am yellow/olive toned and this was a tad too cool. 
Powder Blushers in Unrequited, Chased and Lover- Love these!
Powder Foundation 240- ( too dark for my NC30-35 skin tone-it should be good for a NC40-45 )
Powder Eye Shadow Poem and Preen- Love Preen- super pigmented, easy to blend, Poem is OK- not very pigmented- needs a light base to make it work
Primers Matte and Satin- Love these- my favorite primers.
Lip Gloss Electrify- Love this, it's a sheer shimmery bright baby pink- 
Lipstick Test- light-mid tone pink beige matte. I like this well enough. 

I'll go ahead a try to post pictures in the swatches thread. I do have an extensive review and pictures on my blog- Miss Zoe's Make Up Blog
( not sure if I am allowed to mention my own blog- if not I will delete this part- I am not paid by anyone or make any money off of it- I do it for the love of make up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . )


----------



## glamqueen1 (Aug 7, 2009)

I have been reading on several blogs now that the light eyeshadows are not as pigmented as the darker ones. Good I read this, because I was looking at light shades such as succumb, concubine, spectre and dizzy (all of them pinkish). Those of you that have been able to play with the lighter illamasqua shadows, how do you feel about them? are they worth the price and effort of ordering? are there shadows to warn about?


----------



## sambibabe (Aug 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *girloflowers* 

 
_Does anyone know if they ship to Australia?_

 
They do


----------



## jenixxx (Aug 7, 2009)

So you Specktrites that are lucky enough to have a Sephora near you that is getting this, we expect A LOT of swatches from all of you very soon!

I'm in Vancouver and was in Sephora today, they have never heard of it.   :|


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Aug 8, 2009)

When this line hits Lenox Square in Atlanta I will definitely be checking it out.  I don't want to order blindly though, so I'll just have to wait.


----------



## Annoushka (Aug 9, 2009)

Yeah! I got it! First of all, VERY impressed with the speed of delivery: order placed on Monday eve (I mean after 19:00) and already Thursday around lunchtime received! (Normally delivery time from Britain to the Netherlands a week and more). And now about the actual stuff.. Love it! I got glosses in Move and Lily-Rose - both very beautiful and extremely comfortable to wear, with nearly absent aroma and taste, not in a very least drying. Decent staying power. Cream shadow Grace - this one I misunderstood on swatch: expected it to be a bit pearly-shimmery, but it is not. Anyway, it is butterly soft and is perfect as under-eye highlighter. Nail polish in Grab is fab. It is very clean and bright violet, almost close to fucsia, but not quite. Coverage - amazing, just one layer enough to give perfect nails with nothing seen through. No chips after 3 days, looks flawless yet [daily cleaning around the house, cooking, dog grooming, two kids washing.. you know..]. Bottom line: I want MORE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. After checking more swatches I definately want Fume and Tantrum glosses. And 4-eyes palette with powder shadows is in my wish-list [great minds think alike and most of colors I'd like to have are sold out yet].. and... and... and something to suppress my appetites, otherwise it gonna be BAD to the budget..

Thanks everybody who shared swatches and impressions about this lovely brand.


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm not really ready to jump on the illamasqua bandwagon. I don't really think It will be a big competitor to MAC either not that MAC is sooo great .. but it is great for the money and for most peoples purposes. 

There are a few products I will definitely try from this line but the price makes me gag.


----------



## BadBadGirl (Aug 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenixxx* 

 
_So you Specktrites that are lucky enough to have a Sephora near you that is getting this, we expect A LOT of swatches from all of you very soon!

I'm in Vancouver and was in Sephora today, they have never heard of it.   :|_

 
Krasevayadancer swatched the whole line in her blog, check it out.


----------



## PrincessAriel03 (Aug 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BadBadGirl* 

 
_Krasevayadancer swatched the whole line in her blog, check it out._

 
whats the website?

Edit:
nvm i found it Krasey Beautiful


----------



## cmariemac (Aug 9, 2009)

Does anyone know of a dupe for obey l/s? It looks so gorgeous from what I have seen


----------



## girloflowers (Aug 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_They do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
woo time to spend stupid amounts of money on shipping costs just to try some foundation


----------



## sambibabe (Aug 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *girloflowers* 

 
_woo time to spend stupid amounts of money on shipping costs just to try some foundation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I think their shipping is quite reasonable. You just have to make sure to order a few items to make the shipping worthwhile lol.


----------



## Miss Mimi (Aug 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_I think their shipping is quite reasonable. You just have to make sure to order a few items to make the shipping worthwhile lol._

 
I ordered direct from them and thought shipping wasn't too bad, as long as you order at least $100 of stuff. I mean the tax here is 9.5% in Seattle, so I figure if I don't have to pay tax, then it's OK. But the down fall is with the exchange rate now- it makes the foundation appox $35. vs Sephora's $30. It would be worth it- to get the correct foundation shade or something you want that Sephora doesn't offer- but that's just me.


----------



## XIOMR- (Aug 11, 2009)

This looks very interesting and amazing!


----------



## shellyshells (Aug 13, 2009)

I really want to get my hands on the liquid & cream foundation. The number I want to order is out of stock though =(

For the ladies that have the liquid or cream, what do you think of them and how long do they last?


----------



## Tahti (Aug 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shellyshells* 

 
_I really want to get my hands on the liquid & cream foundation. The number I want to order is out of stock though =(

For the ladies that have the liquid or cream, what do you think of them and how long do they last?_

 
The Rich or Light Liquid Foundation? I have both, the light is definitely for everyday wear and the rich is for night... very full coverage, kind of makes you look like a flawless 1940's diva, but too heavy for everyday wear I think!

The cream foundation I found take s a bit of practice to get perfect, I always need to wear a primer underneath it or it highlights the pores around my nose. It also slips easier than the other foundations... 
I suppose it depends on your skin type, mine is combination so it slips on the oily parts unless I use a load of MoM beforehand.
The powder foundations are great too btw!


----------



## shellyshells (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanks for your review! I was asking about any and all the Illamasqua foundations. I'm a freak for foundation so I'll be testing them all out at some point.


----------



## shontay07108 (Aug 14, 2009)

I think I might be able to gather enough willpower to go to NY tomorrow to check this out. I really don't feel like it, but I'd rather see it in person than order it from sephora. Immediate gratification is more my thing.


----------



## cmariemac (Aug 15, 2009)

Hi, can someone please compare illamasqua concealer to studiofinish in terms of coverage?


----------



## Miss Mimi (Aug 16, 2009)

Not sure if I am loving the two new eye shadows I got. I got Forgivness and Feline. In the pan they look nice. But I am having a hard time getting them to look good on my eyes. It doesn't seem pigmented and a bit chalky. I am testing them out with different bases with no luck. I don't know if it just me  or what. I normally do not get matte eye shadows and wondering if this is normal? I don't want to waste $20 a pop on eye shadows that don't work. It makes me sad b/c for the most part I love Illamasqua. Any suggestions or thoughts?


----------



## laraVENGEANCE (Aug 16, 2009)

i got "agony" lipstick yesterday, its a medium-pale nude, the pigmentation is amazing and its so creamy. i prefer it to mac's myth lipstick, its matte but it doesnt dry my lips out as much and its a lot longer lasting. its also more flesh toned than pink toned like myth. it was 17 euro too which is very reasonable compared to the price of mac here!


----------



## Half N Half (Aug 26, 2009)

*Illamasqua at Sephora!!*

Hey guys, I couldn't find another thread for this...I just noticed online that Illamasqua is now available at Sephora! I'm excited that it's finally available in the states, as I've heard some good things about the brand. Which of you have actually tried the brand? Anyone else super excited to try something new?


----------



## LeeleeBell (Aug 27, 2009)

I so wish they would already list the dates for that the stores they listed are supposed to open...


----------



## Ursula (Aug 29, 2009)

Are most of you who are ordering getting it from Britain?  Do you find it ships quickly to the states, (if you're in the states of course).  I was going to order from Sephora but they only have a limited number of shades.  Annoying that they don't carry the whole line.


----------



## Inoon (Aug 29, 2009)

i've placed an order for 7 lipglosses from them and they arrived in 10 days (sooo long because I was so impatient !) but I love them, non-sticky, greats colours, highly pigment, long wearing and buildable !
my actually fav' so I decide to place another order for 11 lipgloss and lipsticks !


----------



## LeeleeBell (Aug 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ursula* 

 
_Are most of you who are ordering getting it from Britain?  Do you find it ships quickly to the states, (if you're in the states of course).  I was going to order from Sephora but they only have a limited number of shades.  Annoying that they don't carry the whole line._

 
I live in the states and the few things I got I ordered via Sephora. I am going to be purchasing more
but I just want to wait to be able to swatch colors in person because there is such a difference between what I got in person and what I see online via swatches (a nearby Sephora is going to be one of the store launching between September and October).

I wonder if the new stores will be carrying the stuff from the new "Dystopia"
collection...


----------



## Ursula (Aug 29, 2009)

"Dystonia"? will have to look that up.  

So far, I'm especially excited about the foundations, primers and sealing gel.  The eye shadows and blushes look gorgeous, but I haven't seen anything I can't get from my ridiculous huge MAC collection and price is pretty high from Illamasqua.


----------



## LeeleeBell (Aug 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ursula* 

 
_"Dystonia"? will have to look that up._

 

Oops typo...it's Dystopia 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I fixed what I wrote above....
You can see some of the new stuff here...it looks gorgeous
The Official Blog of Illamasqua

I SO love the lipstick I got (Drench). ITA with you that the e/s doesn't seem to be
anything new/special...I have heard some raves about a few of the blushes


----------



## kabuki_KILLER (Aug 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Inoon* 

 
_i've placed an order for 7 lipglosses from them and they arrived in 10 days (sooo long because I was so impatient !) but I love them, non-sticky, greats colours, highly pigment, long wearing and buildable !
my actually fav' so I decide to place another order for 11 lipgloss and lipsticks !_

 
Really? A non-sticky gloss that is long-wearing? This I have to see and try. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I originally wasn't going to get anything other than a light blue eyeshadow (pretty hard to find a matte or satin sky blue that shows up well), maybe, but now I'm curious about these lip things.


----------



## Ursula (Aug 30, 2009)

I saw a tut recently on the lip glosses and they looked really amazing.  I'm kind of waiting on the color stuff until I can see it in person though.  Crossing my fingers for my Sephora to get it soon!


----------



## Inoon (Aug 31, 2009)

I've put some swatches of mine, check it out !


----------



## shontay07108 (Aug 31, 2009)

I am not happy about the illamasqua intense gloss. I returned all three of mine today. I had fierce, move and petulant. I was sad because fierce is so...fierce. I cannot bear the taste, though. I am very sensitive to that. Also, I didn't feel comfortable eating while wearing it. All my other lippes by mac,chanel, nars, dior, I eat while wearing them, but not these. So when I factor that with the cost, I had to return them. my love affair with this brand is over.


----------



## Miss Mimi (Aug 31, 2009)

Anyone having issues with their lipsticks getting loose in the base and eventually breaking ( if not careful? ) ? I am having this issue with all four of the lipstick I got from them. I have never had this problem with other brands. I am not hard on my make up by any means. I like them so much, I don't want to return it- I just am extra careful when I use it. There was one review on sephora.com that had the same issue. 
But another part of me is thinking I spent $20 a pop on these and they should not get loose.


----------



## Ursula (Aug 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shontay07108* 

 
_I am not happy about the illamasqua intense gloss. I returned all three of mine today. I had fierce, move and petulant. I was sad because fierce is so...fierce. I cannot bear the taste, though. I am very sensitive to that. Also, I didn't feel comfortable eating while wearing it. All my other lippes by mac,chanel, nars, dior, I eat while wearing them, but not these. So when I factor that with the cost, I had to return them. my love affair with this brand is over._

 
I wonder if that has anything to do with it's being a British line?  I know they have very different standards and expectations over there. Hmm?

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss Mimi* 

 
_Anyone having issues with their lipsticks getting loose in the base and eventually breaking ( if not careful? ) ? I am having this issue with all four of the lipstick I got from them. I have never had this problem with other brands. I am not hard on my make up by any means. I like them so much, I don't want to return it- I just am extra careful when I use it. There was one review on sephora.com that had the same issue. 
But another part of me is thinking I spent $20 a pop on these and they should not get loose._

 
I can see why that would concern you.  Based on price alone, I'm inclined to stick with the foundation products only and forget the rest.  It's pretty but very pricey and I'm not sure they really compete with MAC on Shadow colors.  Lips either for that matter. I love the way MAC Lippies feel and smell and I've never noticed any taste at all.


----------



## Girl about town (Sep 1, 2009)

I love the new Dystopia collection it looks very bladerunner ish!!, i so can't wait. Cosmetic candy blog has some swatches and they look amazing. 
There is a silver liquid metal, 
2 quads with purple pink and silver shadows.
 2 lip glosses a bright silver one and a lilac one, the silver looks mental and really pigmented. 
2 pure pigments a dark silver with lilac and tealish multi faceted bits and a lilac pigment. 
 A bright fuchia matt lipstick. I want it all....... oh and 2 nail polishsone is pinky purple and a matt finish and the other is purply grey.


----------



## cmariemac (Sep 1, 2009)

I just got obey in the mail and seriously the best/ most pigmented lippie ever! It is a pastel corally peach... you need it!


----------



## Girl about town (Sep 1, 2009)

i have obey and it smy absolute fave its so pigmented i wear nars turkish delight over it and its perfection!!!


----------



## outinapout (Sep 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glamqueen1* 

 
_I have been reading on several blogs now that the light eyeshadows are not as pigmented as the darker ones. Good I read this, because I was looking at light shades such as succumb, concubine, spectre and dizzy (all of them pinkish). Those of you that have been able to play with the lighter illamasqua shadows, how do you feel about them? are they worth the price and effort of ordering? are there shadows to warn about?_

 
I have Vapour, which is a matte medium orange shade, and i'm not ultra impressed with it's pigmentation. It's actually a bit odd- the texture is not at ALL chalky when it goes on, like most mattes are. It almost seems as if it's staining your skin, rather than leaving a layer of powder over it. A base makes a huge difference, and it builds very well, but I was not wowed by it like I expected to be. (I will say, I just got Violet Trance from MAC and thought it was lacking too, so realize, some of the pigmentation issues are a bit inherent to mattes.)

When I get time, I'll try to post my swatches- they're currently up on my blog, but the files are too large to post here, I'll have to convert them.


----------



## outinapout (Sep 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ShugAvery2001* 

 
_I'm not really ready to jump on the illamasqua bandwagon. I don't really think It will be a big competitor to MAC either not that MAC is sooo great .. but it is great for the money and for most peoples purposes. 

There are a few products I will definitely try from this line but the price makes me gag._

 
They do offer a 40% professional discount, you can apply on their site. With the shipping and exchange rate it's still not nearly as cheap as MAC is, but they do offer things MAC doesn't (for instance, their foundations start at pure white and go to an almost pure black). I'm just hoping they do well enough here to open a US site or freestanding stores so that us pros don't have to pay international shipping & exchange rates!


----------



## Tahti (Sep 3, 2009)

Just decided to post an update on how I've gotten on my my Illamasqua products!...

I've decided I love Illamasqua for their foundations, concealers, powders and sealing gels, and TBH that's all I'd recommend now... 
As amazing as their products first seemed to me, the quality in the long run isn't worth the money you have to pay, MAC is way better for E/S's, L/S's, whatever. For Illamasqua you're paying more for the packaging than the product I think...

However, I LOVE their skin makeup range, I never use any MAC on my skin really - the shades just aren't light enough... 

My favourite foundation type from Illamasqua ATM is their cream foundation, I love it for everyday use. I found it hard to apply at first, but now I've figured out a way to make it work on my skin (use lots of primer, and warm the foundation up for a good while)
I have 2 shades of the Light Liquid Foundation, and I'd advise everyone to stay away from the shade of 100... it separates into... water and white paste...? ;/ and goes on HORRIBLY, just sinks into your pores, highlights imperfections and is just vile in general. It's strange to me then that the 105 shade works, but it does..!
I think most people have heard how great the Rich Liquid foundation is... but IMO, only really for night time looks, or extreme looks... you know the idea, reaaaaaallly complete coverage. I love it on occasions but not too often! It works okay sheered down with primer too.
Their Powder Foundation is nice, but nothing too exciting. Again, I love it for the colour range.I do like their concealer a lot tough, it has a great shade range (again) and the formula is really nice and creamy, but not overly thick or cakey.

I'd recommend their sealing gel to everyone. This stuff is amazing, I use it for my brows, my E/S and my L/S. Paint a thin layer over your L/S and it will not budge all day, especially handy if you have a dramatic red lip!

But don't bother with any of their other products, especially not their E/S's. Seriously, stick with MAC... If pigment is power then most Illamasqua's E/S's are proper wimps! There are a few lovely shades, but on the whole it's kind of disappointing. 
I thought their eyebrow cake would be awesome, and i do still use it sometimes just because it's handy to carry around with me, but IMO a normal well pigmented E/S would work just as well.
I do still like a lot of their L/S shades, in particular Obey and Strip (a pur white L/S, good to mix with other colours)
The only other item I'd big up a bit is the Intense lip glosses, merely because, well... they're really intense, lol. Really not too nice to wear though, very sticky and have an odd smell. Easy to apply though! 

So all in all... I've ended up giving most of my Illamasqua makeup (other than the skin makeup and the sealing gel) to my little sister. D: I'd suggest this brand for the aesthetic quality of the packaging, and some certain products, and also for the fabulous range of skin makeup... but no more!

Hope this will help some people... ^_^


----------



## LeeleeBell (Sep 4, 2009)

^I absolutely adore the lipstick I bought from them (Drench) and am looking forward to buying more when I can swatch them in person....Thanks for the tip on the sealing gel!


----------



## Miss Mimi (Sep 9, 2009)

Yea! Dystophia A/W 09 Colllection is up on Illamasqua.com, looks like some things that use to say EU only is now available for everyone.
I bought
Nail Varnish Velocity
Pigments Static, Android
Lip Gloss Expode

I was going to get a few more things but I got an email and they have this LE Siren Muti-Palette available for sale- until they run out. I saw other people with this palette and never noticed it on their site. I always wanted it.
Here's a link to it-
Illamasqua Store - Kits and Palettes - Sirens Limited Edition Palette

A bit spendy but it has a lot of stuff in it I will use. 
I guess now it's time for a no-buy for me!

Now I have to wait- I will take pix and post on here and blog once I get everything, I am super duper excited!


----------



## Tahti (Sep 11, 2009)

Just for anyone who wants to try out Illamasqua - I'm selling off some intense lipglosses and a foundation at reduced prices here ^_^


----------



## Ursula (Sep 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tahti* 

 
_Just decided to post an update on how I've gotten on my my Illamasqua products!...

I've decided I love Illamasqua for their foundations, concealers, powders and sealing gels, and TBH that's all I'd recommend now... 
As amazing as their products first seemed to me, the quality in the long run isn't worth the money you have to pay, MAC is way better for E/S's, L/S's, whatever. For Illamasqua you're paying more for the packaging than the product I think...

However, I LOVE their skin makeup range, I never use any MAC on my skin really - the shades just aren't light enough... 

My favourite foundation type from Illamasqua ATM is their cream foundation, I love it for everyday use. I found it hard to apply at first, but now I've figured out a way to make it work on my skin (use lots of primer, and warm the foundation up for a good while)
I have 2 shades of the Light Liquid Foundation, and I'd advise everyone to stay away from the shade of 100... it separates into... water and white paste...? ;/ and goes on HORRIBLY, just sinks into your pores, highlights imperfections and is just vile in general. It's strange to me then that the 105 shade works, but it does..!
I think most people have heard how great the Rich Liquid foundation is... but IMO, only really for night time looks, or extreme looks... you know the idea, reaaaaaallly complete coverage. I love it on occasions but not too often! It works okay sheered down with primer too.
Their Powder Foundation is nice, but nothing too exciting. Again, I love it for the colour range.I do like their concealer a lot tough, it has a great shade range (again) and the formula is really nice and creamy, but not overly thick or cakey.

I'd recommend their sealing gel to everyone. This stuff is amazing, I use it for my brows, my E/S and my L/S. Paint a thin layer over your L/S and it will not budge all day, especially handy if you have a dramatic red lip!

But don't bother with any of their other products, especially not their E/S's. Seriously, stick with MAC... If pigment is power then most Illamasqua's E/S's are proper wimps! There are a few lovely shades, but on the whole it's kind of disappointing. 
I thought their eyebrow cake would be awesome, and i do still use it sometimes just because it's handy to carry around with me, but IMO a normal well pigmented E/S would work just as well.
I do still like a lot of their L/S shades, in particular Obey and Strip (a pur white L/S, good to mix with other colours)
The only other item I'd big up a bit is the Intense lip glosses, merely because, well... they're really intense, lol. Really not too nice to wear though, very sticky and have an odd smell. Easy to apply though! 

So all in all... I've ended up giving most of my Illamasqua makeup (other than the skin makeup and the sealing gel) to my little sister. D: I'd suggest this brand for the aesthetic quality of the packaging, and some certain products, and also for the fabulous range of skin makeup... but no more!

Hope this will help some people... ^_^_

 
I appreciate this Tahti.  This is what I was already thinking but you've confirmed it nicely for me.


----------



## LeeleeBell (Sep 12, 2009)

Any recs for what my match would be in the rich liquid foundation if I am Buff in Revlon Colorstay and MAC NC20ish (tho MAC is not a great match for me)?  Aside from gossmakeupartist has anyone done some good swatches of their shades?


----------



## Delfina (Sep 12, 2009)

Any recs for what my match would be in the rich liquid foundation if I am Buff in Revlon Colorstay and MAC NC20ish (tho MAC is not a great match for me)? Aside from gossmakeupartist has anyone done some good swatches of their shades?

Hi, I've received today my Illamasqua order and among other things there was the Cream foundation in CF135. I'm NC20 too, and the CF135 is a reasonable match for me, though not a perfect one. 
I have some samples at home (NC15 and NW15 too) and have swatched them side by side on my arm. It's much lighter than nc20 (I'm talking Studio Fix Fluid shades), it's a tad lighter than NC15 too! On my arm the Illamasqua was the lightest one, though when I put it on it didn't seem so much lighter. Maybe because of the different texture? I'll see in the next few days
I'll try to post the swatches as soon as I can.


----------



## Ggxox (Sep 14, 2009)

Tahti, thank you for that really honest and useful post.

xoxo


----------



## User67 (Sep 16, 2009)

I can't wait til this makes it to my area. I called a few of my local Sephora's today to see if they had it. Some didn't know what the heck I was talking about & others told me that they should be getting their shipments of it in the next few weeks. I am dying to try the Rich Liquid foundation! I love full coverage matte foundations & not enough companies make good ones. But, I have heard that theirs are awesome! Has anyone with an NC40-42 skin tone tried these? What shade matches you?


----------



## Elle_P (Sep 17, 2009)

*Questions regarding Illamasqua Primer, Foundation, Blush*

Hi,

I made an online purchase of the Satin Primer and found it soooo watery..is it supposed to be this way? I realize the item is water based but Woah..its like milky water, not creamy at all. I am soo tempted to try their Rich Foundation though I cannot find any close up photos of people actually wearing it (Gossmakeupartist does have a video though not close up at all), so I can see the result of its application. Please..if you have photos of the Rich Foundation on your face ..whether sheered out or layered on..please post!


OH..I almost forgot!! I'm tempted to purchase Hussy and wondering if it looks similar to Shu Uemura's P Pink 30??

Thanks.


----------



## Shypo (Sep 17, 2009)

I just wanted to give my comments on the e/s that I have....after using them several times.  First, I have the following

Sex
Moonflower
Vapour
Forgiveness
Poem
Dizzy

I agree with the person who said that Vapour is kind of odd....I'm not sure if I like it or not - so I'll continue to work with it, but I prefer MAC's Off the Page.

I LOVE Moonflower, Forgiveness and Dizzy:I've been using Moonflower as a sheer wash over my finished look, just for a bit of pizazz.  It is a nice, sheer shimmery white that can be intensified if needed.

Forgiveness is just a great crease color - I've used it both as a base for other crease colors and on its own....it reminds me of a much more pigmented MAC Haux (on me, anyway).

Dizzy is fabulous - I've been using it as a substitute color-wize for MAC Yogurt (which for the life of me I can't get to show up, despite how much I pack on).
​Poem is a great color too, and I use it regularly with my more purple-y looks, usuallly in the center lid.

I will likley NOT order any other colors (given the US Sephora selection) as I have many MAC shadows that I can use....but these from Illamasqua are unique for me.


----------



## LeeleeBell (Sep 18, 2009)

*Re: Questions regarding Illamasqua Primer, Foundation, Blush*

My satin primer has the consistency of a nice moisturizer...not water. Shake it up and see what happens...otherwise I would return it. HTH

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Elle_P* 

 
_Hi,

I made an online purchase of the Satin Primer and found it soooo watery..is it supposed to be this way? I realize the item is water based but Woah..its like milky water, not creamy at all. I am soo tempted to try their Rich Foundation though I cannot find any close up photos of people actually wearing it (Gossmakeupartist does have a video though not close up at all), so I can see the result of its application. Please..if you have photos of the Rich Foundation on your face ..whether sheered out or layered on..please post!


OH..I almost forgot!! I'm tempted to purchase Hussy and wondering if it looks similar to Shu Uemura's P Pink 30??

Thanks._


----------



## Girl about town (Sep 18, 2009)

Yeah my satin primer was just like moisturiser too.


----------



## Ursula (Sep 19, 2009)

Here's the Rich Liquid on my face.  Tahti has some nice FOTD's with it on her face in the FOTD section also. 












and super close in the eye area






I did use different colors for each image and the darker one was after a trip to the lake, FYI.  I darkened the foundation by mixing for the photo that looks like darker skin, the lighter one I decided was a little light for me.


----------



## Girl about town (Sep 19, 2009)

It looks good on you ursula!! i did a FOTD with the rich foundation It gives amazing coverage but you ndefo need a good moisturising base under it and need to blend like mad.


----------



## Ursula (Sep 19, 2009)

Thanks girl!  Yeah definately need good moisture and also a primer is important.


----------



## LeeleeBell (Sep 19, 2009)

Gorgeous!! I am NC20ish...any idea what color would be the best fit for me?


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ursula* 

 
_Here's the Rich Liquid on my face.  Tahti has some nice FOTD's with it on her face in the FOTD section also. 











and super close in the eye area






I did use different colors for each image and the darker one was after a trip to the lake, FYI.  I darkened the foundation by mixing for the photo that looks like darker skin, the lighter one I decided was a little light for me._


----------



## kabuki_KILLER (Sep 20, 2009)

I am actually kind of curious about the quality of their cream shadows. I considered getting a quad of that to test out some colors. Any suggestions or swatches any of you ladies can post on the swatch thread?


----------



## Elle_P (Sep 20, 2009)

I did shake the Satin Primer and moved it to a colder area to see if it would thicken up..but no. I was so anxious to try their products after reading the rave reviews and ended up making a purchase from their website and not from Sephora...so a return could be problematic since (I'm in the States). I've emailed them and crossing my fingers. I still intend to try many of their products and replace/repurchase the Satin Primer.

Ursula..you look beautiful and thank you for posting close ups.


----------



## ambodidi (Sep 21, 2009)

Does anyone know what shade an NC 30-35 (I'm probably about 32 most of the year, shame the shade doesn't exist) would be in Illamasqua? I saw a swatch that suggested 215?


----------



## Amarie (Sep 21, 2009)

That's very nice...but for me MAC is unique


----------



## Elle_P (Sep 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ambodidi* 

 
_Does anyone know what shade an NC 30-35 (I'm probably about 32 most of the year, shame the shade doesn't exist) would be in Illamasqua? I saw a swatch that suggested 215?_

 


I'm trying to figure out the same thing..as I'm an NC 30. I've also viewed every available swatch online and cannot commit myself to purchasing the 215 because it just seems a bit too pink.


----------



## NatalieMT (Sep 23, 2009)

I got an email yesterday inviting me to book for the Alex Box masterclass that one of the counters was holding soon, it's a weekend I already have plans though which is just typical. Very annoying! I'd really like to get some products from the Dystopia collection however and ticket price was redeemable against products. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Still waiting for a concealer in shade 110 too.

Thought I'd also give a little update on how I'm finding the Matt Primer. Been using it almost everday now for nearly 2 months and Im loving it. Works like a charm and my makeup definitely holds better for a longer period. I know a lot of people were worried about the product potentially breakouts long term but I haven't had a problem with that at all and my skin really is acne prone.


----------



## shellyshells (Sep 24, 2009)

I'm interested in a color match from Illamasqua for NC40 too. They have 215 then 325 at Sephora.com, anyone have any input?


----------



## *JJ* (Sep 24, 2009)

has anyone bought the rich foundation in 120? i'd love to know how it compares to studio fix fluid NW15. is it lighter?


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Sep 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nyla2120* 

 
_I can't wait til this makes it to my area. I called a few of my local Sephora's today to see if they had it. Some didn't know what the heck I was talking about & others told me that they should be getting their shipments of it in the next few weeks. I am dying to try the Rich Liquid foundation! I love full coverage matte foundations & not enough companies make good ones. But, I have heard that theirs are awesome! Has anyone with an NC40-42 skin tone tried these? What shade matches you?_

 

yea seriuosly i returned my illamasqua foundation to sephora the other day, the sales guy was like...um we don't sell these?? i'm lilke yea you do, online. he's like...oh....

it's funny when i know more about their stores than the employees. speaking of that, i was at the MAC counter today and the guy didn't know what vanilla pigment is. i later found out, they don't sell vanilla pigment at counters? how strange..


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Sep 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ursula* 

 
_Are most of you who are ordering getting it from Britain?  Do you find it ships quickly to the states, (if you're in the states of course).  I was going to order from Sephora but they only have a limited number of shades.  Annoying that they don't carry the whole line._

 
yea seriously...carry the whole line already.


----------



## LeeleeBell (Oct 3, 2009)

For anyone in/near South Coast Plaza in Orange County, they are now carrying Illamasqua (and the Lauren Luke palettes too).

I swatched stuff in person today. First have to say, the eyeshadow and pigment testers were all closed and/or hard to open. I didn't even look at them because from swatches online, there was nothing that "Grabbed" me. I did see the liquid metals...they had the gold and copper. I LOVE the texture, truly, but the colors were a bit OTT on my pale skin and I am not brave enough to carry it off lol. I so hope they get more colors though! That texture is divine! I know they have a new silver but it wasn't in stock...The Dystopia collection was not out (at least not on display). If they had a gunmetal color in the liquid metals, I would have bought it.

I really liked the texture of the blushes. I know some are saying it's "chalky" but I just found them to be true mattes...soft enough once blended out and very pigmented. I loved them. I am going to be buying "Beg" (a gorgeous neutral) for sure at a later date. (surprisingly I didn't need to have Hussy and Lover --having seen them in person--as much as I thought I did when they were hard to get [swatches], lol. ). 

I wasn't overly impressed with the overpriced so-so lipglosses. Buxom BE l/g have spoiled me.

The lipsticks...I adore the texture of their l/s....my favorite l/s texture/formula. Matte, smooth, pigmented, not drying, don't feather or bleed and stay put for a looong time. I already had "Drench" and bought "Welt" today. Such a pretty color. It's very slightly more purply than the picture/swatch below.

The foundation is awesome though it has limited shades.  I first bought the wrong shade (135: far too light for NC20/Revlon CS Buff girls)...it seemed darker in the store than at home. This stuff definitely needs to be blended with moisturizer in application...very dry/thick. (see gossmakeupartist's blog for details on that).

Pics:

Foundation swatches: Revlon Colorstay in Buff on the left for comparison, Illamasqua 135 on the right.

Lipstick is "Welt". It is matte and has no frost, but the flash in the photo makes the l/s look frosty.











soft flash






 flash


----------



## kabuki_KILLER (Oct 3, 2009)

I didn't like the first time I saw the Galactic Intense gloss from the Dystopia collection when I saw the swatch on WSITN's youtube, but seeing the close-up swatch here, I might just need it! I think the video just captured the lght a little bit funny.


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 3, 2009)

I LOVED the Intense gloss in Fierce, but the taste bothered me so much I had to return it. However, I really miss it! The color was superb. I also want the galactic gloss that's not at sephora yet. I think I'll just have to buy it from their site, but I will stop at that. I really feel like the intense gloss just sits on my lip and I don't feel comfortable eating with it on, like I do with mac lippies. 
I wish Sephora would get that galactic gloss so I wouldn't have to order from the official site, but you gotta do what you gotta do.


----------



## User67 (Oct 8, 2009)

So my Sephora finally got Illamasqua in! I couldn't wait to try out the Rich Liquid foundation, but when I got there I saw that they only had maybe 8-10 shades of it & none of them were my color, I was pretty disappointed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But, I even noticed that on the Sephora website that they only have a few shades, while the actual Illamasqua site has double the amount of shades. That makes no sense, why wouldn't Sephora carry all the shades that they make?


----------



## BadBadGirl (Oct 8, 2009)

Maybe they wanted to test the line first, see how profitable it will be before bringing in new items?

How many women and men who do not read this site or other beauty blogs religiously even know about this brand? Especially at the price point it is at.


----------



## jani04 (Oct 15, 2009)

GossMakeupArtist: Illamasqua Foundations Vs Mac Colour Swatches is a helpful MAC foundation colour post


----------



## Girl about town (Oct 15, 2009)

I got the lipstick in Fable and its so gorgeous a really warm pink i love it!! i also got the cream blush in Sob and can't believ how long lasting and pigmented it is for a cream product. I've ordered the pink brightening loose powder and the cream foundation.

Have also been  loving my Rich foundation mixed with satin primer and stippled on woth my 187 brush,Its pretty flawless this way.


----------



## LisaOrestea (Oct 15, 2009)

I went to illamasqua in selfridges (london) last saturday and bought 'Katie' Blush (beautiful colour, and SOOOOO pigmented!!!) and also 'Galactic' Intense lipgloss, which definatly lives up to the name. It is such a solid colour, I love it. Definatly want to try some of their more wearable coloured glosses (dont think I can get away with silver on an everyday basis haha!)

The staff were super friendly, I could have spent so much money in there had my bank account allowed it!


----------



## m_floffy_boes (Oct 22, 2009)

I've just come back from the Trafford Centre, and as hard as I tried, I couldn't stay away from the STUPID MAKE-UP COUNTERS. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But it's okay...I bought loads of good stuff.

I already have Galactic lipgloss. It is just STUNNING. I dunno when I'll ever use it, but it's so pigmented.

I got Petuiant intense lipgloss aswell, which is just a gorgeous bright pink lipgloss. Seriously, the intense lipglosses are so highly pigmented, but because of that I'd probably recommend using a brush to apply them...?

I asked what the lady on the counter was wearing on her eyes (omg, her eye make-up was stunning) and she said 'Sadist' so...I bought that too. Along with 'Never' and then 'Eternal' shimmer cream to use as a base. (I dunno about everyone else but I often get put off by matte textures (despite the fact I love them more than ANYTHING ELSE) because I have difficulty finding a base to use under them that's sticky enough. She showed me the shimmer cream under the matte eyeshadows, and the colour adhered perfectly. <3 

I also got Android pure pigment (from the dystopia collection) which is LOVELY. Like a steel/glittery colour. I've yet to use it, but I'm excited for when I do.

AND FINALLY I got Demon (sp?) eyeshadow. A MATTE RED! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




OH. And the girl also gave me a free powder blusher for contouring. ...Like...free. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I guess they were having to send them back for one reason or another but STILL, that was so nice! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





And I'm sorry, but in terms of promo pictures, Illamasqua shits all over MAC. Their pictures are stunning.


----------



## kayley123 (Oct 23, 2009)

Has anyone tried Illamasqua loose powders?  Especially LP005 Pink Powder?


----------



## Girl about town (Oct 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kayley123* 

 
_Has anyone tried Illamasqua loose powders? Especially LP005 Pink Powder?_

 
oooh yes i have the LOO5 Pink one and its great, Its really brightening on the face it doesn't go on pink at all.
I would say it would only be suitable for light to medium complexions im NC25 illamasqua 205 and it gives a great glow, its not sparkly or anything just brightens everything up.

Its not the most mattifying product ever but my face didn't go shiny after a few hours so i really like this powder and its really finely milled. It would be amazing on someone really pale i reckon.


----------



## Girl about town (Oct 24, 2009)

The bronzer in Glint/writhe is great if you are quite fair and not wanting the orange look, i have used it every day since i got it.
The cream foundation is good but sheerer than i would have liked, i have just used it for touch ups during the day after i have stippled the rich foundation on in the morning.

I really want the matt primer but its completely sold out so just been checking the site daily.


----------



## Growing Wings (Oct 24, 2009)

Has anyone used the powder foundation or pressed powder?  What's the coverage like?


----------



## Tahti (Oct 25, 2009)

^ I have both, the powder is great for reducing shine, but has no other unusual qualities - it does have a great colour range though!
I love the powder foundation, the coverage is good, and it's very silky - I use it with the cream foundation, the combo is lovely and very smooth.


----------



## Girl about town (Oct 26, 2009)

Tried the cream foundation again today and i retract my statement about it being too sheer, its way better coverage than i realised and is very buildable, my skin looks very velvetly and is perfect with a matt primer underneath.


----------



## NatalieMT (Oct 27, 2009)

I went to Illasmasqua Trafford Centre today, I just wanted to pick up another CF110 foundation but ended up leaving with Synth eyeshadow from the Dystopia collection after I saw it in the flesh. I had planned to put in an online order but never really got round to it.

The lady who served me recognised me from previous visits and was super lovely - I get the impression all the staff are. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Anyway onto Synth, it's SO pretty an unusual. No idea how they got such a lovely combination. The base colour reminds me of MAC Digit but Synth has this gorgeous silver, black and purple shimmer. Apparently it looks awesome over other black and purple eyeshadows. I haven't tested it out yet but I can't wait to get creative.


----------



## kabuki_KILLER (Nov 4, 2009)

I finally got around to going to the local Sephora in Hollywood and I tried everything. I liked the lipsticks, but sadly I am not in need of those colors, right now. I was tempted to get Underworld, but I didn't. Now I'm beating myself over the head.

I really liked the nail polishes. Although 14 bucks is a bit more than I'd like to pay, I went and got the DWS light grey shade (thank you Sephora FF sale!).

The eyeshadows were nicely matte. They were a bit sheer, but they are buildable and have decent staying power. I went ahead and bought Anja and Drama. Anja is amazing. More matte and better staying power without fix+ than Mutiny pigment and more bright and easy to work with than Haunting. Someone needs to stop me from buying all of these colors. XD

I must say I'm not a fan of the primers. They're more like moisture, and I need something more silicone-y. The eyelashes are cute, but really overpriced, IMO.


----------



## cindel25 (Nov 4, 2009)

Ahh they finally have it in stores!  Time to take a trip to Georgetown Sephora. I saw the swatches and I really want Rampage nail varnish.


----------



## wannabelyn (Dec 21, 2009)

lover or excite blush?

The reviews for lover on MUA are so good but when I compare the swatches - lover doesn't look like it's going to show much colour on NC25 although the reviews all say it's pigmented.


----------



## soulkey (Dec 26, 2009)

Hi! I would like to try some Illamasqua makeup.
I will buy it on the internet and I can't test the colors directly on my skin. 
I never found a foundation that suits perfectly with my skin, I don't have any Mac foundation, I have only their concealer, the mua suggests me the nc20. 
Which Illamasqua shade do you suggests me?
I post some photos:




Thanks!!!


----------



## syerr101 (Jan 18, 2010)

have to try this out! my sephora doesnt carry it in stores


----------



## Ode to Joy (Feb 8, 2010)

I wondered if it is possible to get makeovers from Alex Box at the counter in London?
Does anyone know if that is possible?


----------



## tangledrose (Feb 10, 2010)

I so want to try the foundation but being in australia sephora is out (won't ship to us) and the conversion rates pounds to aussie dollar is prohibitive.

Anyone know if there's a way of buying foundation samples? Would love to try this out before outlaying the cash needed.


----------



## macmistress (Feb 10, 2010)

do their foundations cater for indian skintones?


----------



## Steel Magnolia (Feb 26, 2010)

I had a nice little Illamasqua haul the other day - 

Eyebrow cake in Peek
Pressed powder in PP005 - the pink one
Rich liquid foundation - pure white one (<3 this!)
Fatal eyeshadow
Intense eyeshadow
Savage eyeshadow
Loose powder - pure white (cant remember the number..)
Liquid metal - Phenomena
Medium pencil - Sophie
Medium pencil - titillating


Because I bought so much, they gave me two free medium pencils! (in strumpet and adamant). Their customer service is fantastic and Im loving all of the products I bought.


----------



## Steel Magnolia (Feb 26, 2010)

Ps. Macmistress: Their foundations range from pure white to pure black and contain every colour in between. I dont have an indian skintone but Im pretty confident you would be able to find a good match.


----------



## Steel Magnolia (Feb 26, 2010)

I have some Irish prices if anybody needs them - fairly comparable to MAC's here - not overly extravagant.


----------



## LisaOrestea (Feb 26, 2010)

I love this brand.
I currently only own:

Katie Powder Blush
Galactic Intense Lipgloss
Matter Powder Shadows
Submit Lipsick

but I am looking to try their foundations once my current one runs out.

The only item I am not too impressed with is the Lipstick. The colour is gorgeous but it is SOOOOO dry. I have to use my burts bees lipbalm...then a lip primer...then the lipstick and then a strong gloss over the top just to stop it from flaking off my lips within a couple of hours.

Saying that though - it is beautiful for photographs and stuff, where you don't need it to last that long 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Matter and Katie are both HG items for me.

Galactic is one of the most unique items I own. I love it so much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just wish I had more excuses to use it haha!


EDIT: I forgot I had already posted in this thread a page back  it was a while ago though so this is my illamasqua update.


----------



## shontay07108 (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm thinking about buying a blush in Katie. It's a color I really want. I was so excited about the Intense glosses. I bought fierce and it was so perfect as a color, but I had to return it. The color just seemed to sit on my lips. I didn't feel comfortable eating with it on and that's just not practical.


----------



## Steel Magnolia (Mar 5, 2010)

Ive been using the brow cake a lot lately with water based mixing medium and I love it! I dont think Ill ever use another product on my brows again!


----------



## Sojourner (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## Turpentine (Mar 7, 2010)

Has anyone tried the Satin Primer? How is it compared to MAC Prep + Prime?


----------



## Girl about town (Mar 14, 2010)

I have Sob cream blush, its very pale and bright, it has a lot of white in it so i wouldn't think it would work too well for darker skintones.

The satin primer is lovely, it leaves a dewy finish but isn't sparkly at all, its great under the rich foundation or any other very matt foundation. If you have very oily skin it might be too dewy!!


----------



## Steel Magnolia (Mar 19, 2010)

New collection!!! Body electrics. Its being released in April apparently and theres a liquid metal quad. ^^ That bottle yoke up there is dry, scented, iridescent body oil.

SS10: Illamasqua Body Electrics at Beaut.ie – The Irish Beauty Blog Cosmetics, Makeup, Skincare, Reviews, News and Previews


----------



## BadBadGirl (Mar 20, 2010)

The body oil shall be mine...


----------



## lilibat (Mar 21, 2010)

Saw the Sin blush in swatches, I wonder how that compares to the darker side of MAC's Azela Blossom. Don't suppose anyone has both to swatch?


----------



## uh_oh_disco (Mar 25, 2010)

Spob (head of product development, I think) and Lucy from the Trafford Centre counter (short, dark hair) came into college yesterday to give us a presentation/ demo. They were both really lovely, passionate about the brand and very knowledgeable about the industry.

Spob explained how literally everything has been designed with the MUA in mind, but packaged in an 'average consumer' friendly way, (in Spob's words, 'It might be a lipstick, but you can use it on your eyes, cheeks, body - it's just been packed like this for the consumer'). 

Did you know that the packaging never has sharp edges, so it's comfier for an MUA to handle? AND their face powders were sent back to the manufacturer 37 times to keep getting them milled even finer (the last time the manufacturer said 'Any finer, and there will be nothing left.') 

ANYWAY. What I really came to say was that soon they will be releasing student kits. From what I saw (and remember!) they contain -

4 x liquid foundation
2 x loose powders
6 x blush (powder and creme)
8 x lipstick
5 x pencils
1 x primer
2 x loose pigments
12 x eyeshadows

I think Spob is still playing with what to put in them though.

Also, there will be more foundation colours coming out - mainly those with golden undertones.


----------



## Steel Magnolia (Mar 25, 2010)

^^ Wow thanks soooo much for posting this! Im so excited about the new foundations - Im very yellow haha..


----------



## kissmypinkstar (Mar 25, 2010)

I'm currently waiting for my illamasqua order to arrive and i'm so excited! 

I ordered a set of false eyelashes, concealer, eyeshadow in maybe? and incubus, medium pencils in vow and sophie, pure pigment in static, sealing gel and the eyebrow cake in thunder.


----------



## Lynniiieee (Mar 29, 2010)

_Deleted content_


----------



## Steel Magnolia (Mar 29, 2010)

Wow lynne you lucky gal! Thanks sooo much for this. Isnt Miss Box such an inspiration? I love her skeleton hand clips.

Does anybody know the exact release date for body electrics yet?


----------



## Steel Magnolia (Mar 29, 2010)

Ps. does anyone know how the sealing gel compares to MAC's water based mixing medium? Is it worth investing in?


----------



## kissmypinkstar (Mar 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Steel Magnolia* 

 
_Ps. does anyone know how the sealing gel compares to MAC's water based mixing medium? Is it worth investing in?_

 
I prefer illamasqua's sealing gel to water based mixing medium to be honest. I know you get much more product with mixing medium but i find the sealing gel easier to work with and it's a dream with their eyebrow cakes.


----------



## Steel Magnolia (Apr 1, 2010)

Hey guys I had a little haul today. Is it bad that the counter manager knows me by name lol?!

I got... Light liquid foundation in LF135 (a PERFECT match for me - lighter and yellower than NC15)
Matte primer
Satin primer
Loose powder in LP115 (Im addicted to the loose powders)
Powder brush
Highlighter brush. (This is my 51st high quality mu brush! Madness for a 17 year old lol..)

I havent had much of a chance to play with the products yet but when I do, Ill let y'all know what I think of them. I was so plesantly suprised by the sheer softness and high quality of the brushes. Unreal as they dont actually feel synthetic at all!

One thing I agree with is that you HAVE to give the foundation and the primers a good shake before use as they can separate. So far they're pretty nice though. The light liquid foundation is basically a nice little step up from a tinted moisturiser and is lovely for sheering down the rich liquid foundation.

If anybody has any questions, feel free to ask!

Im gonna post the entire pricelist in euros below if thats ok - you british gals are sooo lucky the prices are on the site haha!

Zoe xx


----------



## Winthrop44 (Apr 1, 2010)

Do you have the ingredient list for the foundation by any chance?


----------



## Steel Magnolia (Apr 1, 2010)

Price list:

Face:
Matte primer €22
Satin primer € 22
Light liquid foundation €24
Rich liquid foundation €24
Cream foundation €24
Powder foundation €24
Concealer €15
Under-eye concealer €15
Loose powder €21
Pressed powder €21
Powder blusher €20
Cream blusher €20
Illuminator €15
Bronzing duo €22

Eyes:
Volume mascara: €18
Eyeliner cake €20
Powder eyeshadow €17
Cream eyeshadow €17
Pure pigment €18
Eyebrow cake €15
Brow and lash gel €13
Sealing gel €10
Shimmer cream €17
Liquid metal €20

Lips:
Lipstick €17
Sheer lipgloss €15
Intense lipgloss €15

Pencils:
Fine pencil €13
Medium pencil €15
Fat pencil €16

Nails:
Nail varnish €15
Nail top coat €12
Nail base coat €12

Accessories:
Foundation brush €30
Powder brush €42
Blending brush 1 €24
Blending brush 2 €27
Highlighter brush €27
Blusher brush 1 €30
Blusher brush 2 €30
Eyeshadow brush €22
Eyebrow brush €22
Eyeliner brush €18
Lip brush €22
Sponges €3
Tweezers €24
Eyelash curlers €21
False eyelashes €14

Hope that helps!

Zoe xx


----------



## Steel Magnolia (Apr 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Winthrop44* 

 
_Do you have the ingredient list for the foundation by any chance?_

 

Yup! Which one do you want?


----------



## Winthrop44 (Apr 1, 2010)

^^ I've found everything but the Light Liquid on Makeup Alley and/or Sephora (and they are all out for my sensitive skin for one reason or another 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), so if you have the Light it would be wonderful!!!


----------



## Steel Magnolia (Apr 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Winthrop44* 

 
_^^ I've found everything but the Light Liquid on Makeup Alley and/or Sephora (and they are all out for my sensitive skin for one reason or another 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), so if you have the Light it would be wonderful!!!_

 
*Ingredients*

AQUA (WATER), SQUALANE, PROPYLENE GLYCOL, SODIUM LACTATE, SODIUM PCA, MAGNESIUM ALUMINUM SILICATE, ACRYLATES/T-BUTYLACRYLAMIDE COPOLYMER, MAGNESIUM MYRISTATE, TALC, KAOLIN,  GLYCERIN, STEARIC ACID, TRIETHANOLAMINE, PHENOXYETHANOL, CETYL PALMITATE, CERA ALBA (BEESWAX), METHYLPARABEN, GLYCERYL STEARATE,  TRIMETHYLSILOXYSILICATE, DIMETHICONE, XANTHAN GUM, SODIUM BENZOATE, ETHYLPARABEN, FRUCTOSE, GLYCINE, INOSITOL, LACTIC ACID, NIACINAMIDE, UREA, PROPYLPARABEN, PARFUM (FRAGRANCE) AND MAY CONTAIN: 
[+/- TITANIUM DIOXIDE CI 77891, IRON OXIDES CI 77491, CI 77492, CI 77499, ULTRAMARINES CI 77007, CARMINE CI 75470, RED 7 CI 15850, FERRIC FERROCYANIDE CI 77510] MAY CONTAIN CARMINE AS A COLOUR ADDITIVE. 

HTH!


----------



## Winthrop44 (Apr 2, 2010)

Thanks so much, that's a huge help. I can't use propylene glycol so this one is out for me too.


----------



## Steel Magnolia (Apr 2, 2010)

^^ No problem at all. Its a pity to hear that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 x


----------



## Indian Barbie (Apr 6, 2010)

I can't wait for the body electrics discussion!

There are some awesome pics and detail of the collection here!


----------



## Steel Magnolia (Apr 6, 2010)

^^ The body brush looks like a really cute kabuki! I NEED Prism nail varnish


----------



## LisaOrestea (Apr 7, 2010)

Im not too impressed by this collection. The only thing I am interested in is the 4 colour pallette but I already have the gold one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I might get it anyway then sell my gold one on here as it is barely used. I'll have to try the other colours at the counter I think 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think dystopia was just too hard to top haha.


----------



## highonmac (Apr 11, 2010)

*Must haves from Illamasqua*

Hi Ladies! The boyfriend is in the U.S I he is going shopping for me! We don't have Illamasqua here in Canada so I really want to know what are some must haves!! 

Anything is welcome!


----------



## Ayiti (Apr 11, 2010)

*Re: Must haves from Illamasqua*

Lipsticks: Test, Brink
Intense glosses (If you like opaque glosses): Mistress, Temper
Blushes: Rude, Libido


----------



## MzzRach (Apr 11, 2010)

*Re: Must haves from Illamasqua*

*moving to Illamasqua discussion thread*


----------



## lindas1983 (Apr 11, 2010)

Must admit i'm not impressed at the new collection at all, there is nothing in it at all for me.  I'm a proud pale girl so that the bronzers and body oils out for me, (volt might have been ok but not a big fan of body oil full stop), the liquid metals crease like crazy on me so that those out too, and i've already plenty of way cheaper nail polishes that I don't need to be spending £13 on a new one when i probably already have that colour in a cheaper brand.

I was really looking forward to a new illamasqua collection as I just loved dystopia.  Had my fingers crossed for a nice new eyeshadow palette and maybe some new blushes and lippie colours but overall I really think illamasqua dropped the ball on this one, I can't see it appealing to a wide range of people.


----------



## starlaj (Apr 13, 2010)

I have just bought the 4 color metal palette , ill let you know my thoughts when i get it , i am an avid Illamasqua supporter...... everything they do has so much thought put into it,and im always buying more ,and less of MAC these days.


----------



## kissmypinkstar (Apr 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lindas1983* 

 
_Must admit i'm not impressed at the new collection at all, there is nothing in it at all for me.  I'm a proud pale girl so that the bronzers and body oils out for me, (volt might have been ok but not a big fan of body oil full stop), the liquid metals crease like crazy on me so that those out too, and i've already plenty of way cheaper nail polishes that I don't need to be spending £13 on a new one when i probably already have that colour in a cheaper brand.

I was really looking forward to a new illamasqua collection as I just loved dystopia.  Had my fingers crossed for a nice new eyeshadow palette and maybe some new blushes and lippie colours but overall I really think illamasqua dropped the ball on this one, I can't see it appealing to a wide range of people._

 
I feel exactly the same. There's not a single item i will be buying from this collection and i'm genuinely disappointed with it


----------



## PinkBasset (Apr 14, 2010)

I got the new kabuki brush and all three nailpolishes from Body Electrics. I'm still thinking about the gleam cream, it looked so pretty on my hand, but it somehow disappeared in few minutes? Maybe it would last longer on my face. 

I absolutely love Illamasqua brushes, they are superb! I highly recommend them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The body oils were very sheer, the bronze one didn't come out bronze at all, only goldish shimmer - no colour. Volt was almost the same but it was with violet/blue shimmer. Pretty, and I was about to buy Volt, but again, it was so subtle on my hand that I could barely see it (and the con was that I could see the shimmer on my clothes which I do not want make up to do - transfer to my clothes!).


----------



## thelove4tequila (Apr 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *starlaj* 

 
_I have just bought the 4 color metal palette , ill let you know my thoughts when i get it , i am an avid Illamasqua supporter...... everything they do has so much thought put into it,and im always buying more ,and less of MAC these days._

 
OMG I want this sooo bad I can taste it! Are you in the UK? I guess its supposed to come out in May in the US. I cannot wait!


----------



## thelove4tequila (Apr 15, 2010)

Well guys after waiting what seems like FOREVER I finally made my first Illamasqua purchase from Sephora. Its still not here yet but I'm super excited. I hope all the hype lives up to my expectations.


----------



## cindel25 (Apr 15, 2010)

I wished they branch out in other stores cause every time I checked Sephora, they don't have the color nailpolish I want. Even sold out online.. ugh.


----------



## marlojean83 (Apr 25, 2010)

Did anyone enter the nail polish competition?  They'll be announcing the winners soon and I can't wait to see what colors they selected!  All of the entries they announced on the blog a few weeks ago were incredibly inspiring.


----------



## m_floffy_boes (Apr 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lindas1983* 

 
_Must admit i'm not impressed at the new collection at all, there is nothing in it at all for me.  I'm a proud pale girl so that the bronzers and body oils out for me, (volt might have been ok but not a big fan of body oil full stop), the liquid metals crease like crazy on me so that those out too, and i've already plenty of way cheaper nail polishes that I don't need to be spending £13 on a new one when i probably already have that colour in a cheaper brand.

I was really looking forward to a new illamasqua collection as I just loved dystopia.  Had my fingers crossed for a nice new eyeshadow palette and maybe some new blushes and lippie colours but overall I really think illamasqua dropped the ball on this one, I can't see it appealing to a wide range of people._

 
I'm insanely pale, and I have to say I have the total opposite opinion about this collection!
I'm a lot paler than MAC NC15, yet I bought the darker body oil. I like to use it on my chest and arms, and down the front of my legs. It adds a nice bit of colour and shimmer, but not so much that it takes away from my pale skin. I love it.

And the gleam cream is just beautiful. I can't believe no-one else here has raved about it! The consistancy is that of a thick moisturiser (and if I recall correctly, it has some moisturising agents in it?), and the colour is just beautiful. I hope they make it a part of the permanent collection.

Illamasqua, for me, is just going from strength to strength. While before I was an avid MAC follower, I'm becoming less and less interested in what they have to offer.
Aside from their lipsticks, and the odd collection, it's all dull to me.

Illamasqua are actually making some waves, for such a new company, and the quality of their products is brilliant.

And the staff (in the trafford centre at least) are lovely.


----------



## LisaOrestea (Apr 27, 2010)

I have just agreed a swap for the satin primer and surge liquid metal - really excited to try these out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Although body electrics didn't interest me (I hate most cream products so that probably has something to do with it) I do agree with the poster above that illamasqua is fast overtaking MAC in my eyes! (aside from the lipsticks, It will take a pretty special brand to tear me away from MAC lipsticks )

I really want to try out their foundation but I'll wait til I can get to london and get properly matched up - I never trust buying foundation online.


----------



## user79 (Apr 30, 2010)

I posted swatches of the collection on my website. I think the liquid metal quad is beautiful, but the downside is that yes, it does crease. Which is very disappointing as the colors are lovely and perfect for summer. The bronzers are very pigmented. The nailpolish colours are really cool, but somehow I found they don't really go so well together with the overall feel of the collection. The other products are more about the bronze and golden tones, and the polishes are like really bright colors. I just didn't really think that fit so well.


----------



## LisaOrestea (May 1, 2010)

^ I thought that about the nail polishes :S it would have been better if they had released metallicy ones I think - maybe to match the colours in the liquid metal palette.

I recieved my satin primer and surge liquid metal. I am kind of undecided on them. I wore them both for a show last night and when I first applied the satin primer I thought it made me look a little shiny - normally when I do gigs, I come off looking REALLY shiny anyway so I thought that I was gonna look awful by the end of it, but the shine didn't actually get any worse during the course of the evening, which was weird (but good.)

Surge isn't as nice as Solstice. Its alot creamier and therefore is SOOOO creasey. Its such a shame cause the colour is lovely. Also, because it is so creamy I had a really hard time getting my topliner to go on properly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: Just thought I would point out that I don't have oily lids at all. Solstice doesn't crease on me as a lid colour. So if you have oily lids anyway Surge is going to be an utter nightmare.

On the other hand, it looks gorgeous on the lips - so I do think I will keep it


----------



## jenizzle (May 1, 2010)

My current Illamasqua faves are Box lipstick with Femme lipgloss. Very much in love with Box, it's the perfect red for me and it lasts forever!

I got a makeover done with Nicola (from Fashionface/Pixiwoo) a few weeks ago in Belfast and I loved it, and got a good few things out of it that she had used on me. Lies cream blusher as a highlight and Rumour powder blush as a contour - these are perfect for pale skin like mine.


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 2, 2010)

I'm really a fan of the Intense Lipgloss. For all intents and purposes its really liquid lipstick rather than lipgloss. Today I went to Sephora to exchange a MUFE shadow I already owned. Instead of the shadow I walked out with 2 of the Intense Lipglosses in Move (muted thistle heather? Who comes up with this stuff?) and Frenzy (dark pink). I get home and go through my bag ready to swatch again and maybe pair it with other lippies. I open Frenzy and my 1st clue that something was wrong was one of the flaps on the inside of the box was tucked in. Usually a sign that someone opened the package. I pull the gloss out and lo and behold its a TESTER!!!! Complete with the sticker that says TRY ME! To say I'm unhappy would be an understatement. It was after 10pm EST when I found this and unfortunately Sephora customer service is closed on Saturdays @ 5pm PT(8pm EST). Now I have to go back to this Sephora because the one closer to me doesnt sell Illamasqua. I still love the brand but now I'm extra wary of quality control at Sephora. Move was fine and untouched BTW. Just incase you were wondering.


----------



## thelove4tequila (May 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_I posted swatches of the collection on my website. I think the liquid metal quad is beautiful, but the downside is that yes, it does crease. Which is very disappointing as the colors are lovely and perfect for summer. The bronzers are very pigmented. The nailpolish colours are really cool, but somehow I found they don't really go so well together with the overall feel of the collection. The other products are more about the bronze and golden tones, and the polishes are like really bright colors. I just didn't really think that fit so well._

 
Oh shoot! All I wanted was the metal quad but not if it creases. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What to do?!?!


----------



## astronaut (May 10, 2010)

I'm in love with Illamasqua's Phallic. It's my signature nail colour! And I'm also really liking their blushes. Similar to Cargo blushes so it's very pigmented, finely milled, and very easy to blend. I think they may be softer than Cargo though which I think is nicer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I got Katie and it is a very light pink that brightens my NC30 complexion. Plus I'm a sucker for high fashion makeup brands like Illamasqua and MUFE.


----------



## purrtykitty (May 10, 2010)

Sephora has the two new Liquid Metals and Static Pigment as coming soon on their website.  I signed up to get notified when they come in stock.


----------



## PinkBasset (May 13, 2010)

The Illamasqua brushes are now 15% off for limited time on the Illamasqua online store! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm in love with the new body electrics nailpolishes, they are hot! Also I got one cream blusher for highlighting, named Lies, it gives the most yummy dewy finish and slightly pinkish tone to the skin. It reminds me of Mac Shell Pearl beauty powder in cream form. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm really becoming an Illamasqua addict like the lovely MA said to me at Selfridges!


----------



## LeeleeBell (May 13, 2010)

I am wearing Welt l/s today...SO gorgeous (purply-berry magenta)...and it stays put like all day over a balm and liner. 

I just love it


----------



## LisaOrestea (May 14, 2010)

I ordered the Matt Primer to try in comparison to the Satin one.

Quick note: They are BOTH SPF20. The website states that only the satin one is, but on the back of the Matt Primer it says SPF20 - which makes me very happy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I much prefer this to the satin primer - I will keep the satin one for winter when my skin is a bit drier but I prefer a more matte look.

My foundation (maxfactor second skin) went on really nicely over the top of this,and it looks really natural. I normally use either the GOSH primer or the ELF one but I think that this one makes my foundation look less cakey.

Im gonna try it tomorrow with my Lily Lolo powder foundation - this is my everyday one but I wanted to give liquid a go first because I find it harder to make look good.

Another note - I love the smell


----------



## mrsmalfoy (Jun 21, 2010)

Hi guys! This is my first post on Specktra, I believe. Illamasqua is rapidly becoming my favourite brand. People have already raved about the products, and I'd just like to add my positive experiences with the staff. I've been to the Illamasqua counter in Fenwicks, Newcastle 3 times. Each time I was there, I was served by a different girl but they've all been so amazing. Really knowledgeable and helpful and very cheerful too. Huge rave for customer service.


----------



## PinkBasset (Jun 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mrsmalfoy* 

 
_Hi guys! This is my first post on Specktra, I believe. Illamasqua is rapidly becoming my favourite brand. People have already raved about the products, and I'd just like to add my positive experiences with the staff. I've been to the Illamasqua counter in Fenwicks, Newcastle 3 times. Each time I was there, I was served by a different girl but they've all been so amazing. Really knowledgeable and helpful and very cheerful too. Huge rave for customer service._

 





 Nice to have you here with us!

I totally agree with you - I have never exprecienced better customer service anywhere else, Illamasqua is the best. I've visited the London Selfridges counter many times and every time the MAs are genuinely friendly and super nice! I always feel special when shopping there. I love that I can go there as my true self with all my piercings etc. without being given any weird looks. As a matter of a fact, I get compliments there! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Illamasqua has become very dear to me.


----------



## User38 (Jun 21, 2010)

my experience with Illamasqua has been excellent also. 

I ordered online and had them sent to me -- and the package was lost in the mail and never arrived. I wrote to them and since I was going to be using some of their colors for a photo shoot and needed them asap, they Express mailed them to me as well as including a number of new items for me to try! I was really impressed and overwhelmed
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Needless to say, I have kept ordering from them and am more than happy with the service and with the products.


----------



## DollyGirl92 (Jun 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mrsmalfoy* 

 
_Hi guys! This is my first post on Specktra, I believe. Illamasqua is rapidly becoming my favourite brand. People have already raved about the products, and I'd just like to add my positive experiences with the staff. *I've been to the Illamasqua counter in Fenwicks, Newcastle 3 times. Each time I was there, I was served by a different girl but they've all been so amazing. Really knowledgeable and helpful and very cheerful too*. Huge rave for customer service._

 
They really are lovely, my auntie works at lancome in fenwicks so even if I'm just stopping buy to see her or look at something out, they always say hi to me and we have a chat, the girls are so lovely! 

The new foundation colours are great and I think the website is genius, showing the foundation on people so you can pick who you look closest too... brilliant idea!! 

The Light Liquid, Rich Liquid and Cream are all coming home with me soon


----------



## PinkBasset (Jun 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DollyGirl92* 

 
_They really are lovely, my auntie works at lancome in fenwicks so even if I'm just stopping buy to see her or look at something out, they always say hi to me and we have a chat, the girls are so lovely! 

The new foundation colours are great and I think the website is genius, showing the foundation on people so you can pick who you look closest too... brilliant idea!! 

The Light Liquid, Rich Liquid and Cream are all coming home with me soon_

 
I have the older formula of the light liquid foundation and the colour was 125. But now I noticed they don't have that shade anymore with the new one so I wonder should I pick 115 or 133? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm NC15 with Mac. 

Also I would love the try the rich liquid foundation, although I would be mixing it with a moisturizer because I think it would be too much on it's own regarding to reviews I've read! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Please tell us how you like the foundations, I'm very interested to read your experiences with them!


----------



## DollyGirl92 (Jun 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PinkBasset* 

 
_I have the older formula of the light liquid foundation and the colour was 125. But now I noticed they don't have that shade anymore with the new one so I wonder should I pick 115 or 133? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm NC15 with Mac. 

Also I would love the try the rich liquid foundation, although I would be mixing it with a moisturizer because I think it would be too much on it's own regarding to reviews I've read! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Please tell us how you like the foundations, I'm very interested to read your experiences with them! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'd go for 133, 115 is more like an NW/NC10 or lighter. I've got the Rich Liquid in 125, not my colour


----------



## PinkBasset (Jun 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DollyGirl92* 

 
_I'd go for 133, 115 is more like an NW/NC10 or lighter. I've got the Rich Liquid in 125, not my colour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks, I'll try that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How was the 125 on you? What are you in Mac shades? I find the light liquid is extremely sheer (atleast the old formula) that is more like a tinted moisturizer. In rich liquid the colour has to be exact not to look weird. I don't know if the 125 would work if it wasn't so sheer, but I guess it's fine since I was matched at the counter.


----------



## DollyGirl92 (Jun 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PinkBasset* 

 
_Thanks, I'll try that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How was the 125 on you? What are you in Mac shades? I find the light liquid is extremely sheer (atleast the old formula) that is more like a tinted moisturizer. In rich liquid the colour has to be exact not to look weird. I don't know if the 125 would work if it wasn't so sheer, but I guess it's fine since I was matched at the counter._

 
On me it was too dark and ashy looking, but it suits some people really well! I can't wear MAC foundation as they're all too dark, I got Studio Sculpt in Summer as an NC15 but it was too dark and I had Studio Stick then too which was NW15 but that's the darkest I get. 
Rich Liquid is amazing, it's great when you want flawless skin!


----------



## aradhana (Jun 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PinkBasset* 

 
_





 Nice to have you here with us!

I totally agree with you - I have never exprecienced better customer service anywhere else, Illamasqua is the best. I've visited the London Selfridges counter many times and every time the MAs are genuinely friendly and super nice! I always feel special when shopping there. I love that I can go there as my true self with all my piercings etc. without being given any weird looks. As a matter of a fact, I get compliments there! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Illamasqua has become very dear to me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i totally agree with regards to the excellent customer service! i go to the illamasqua in debenham's glasgow, and the mua's there are extremely friendly and approachable.  i appreciate as well that they aren't pushy with their products!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 22, 2010)

Since we don't have an actual Illamasqua counter in the states I have to get my goodies at Sephora. I've already mentioned my love for their intense lipglosses. (I own 4). I know I'm a little late but I just want to jump on the blush bandwagon. I recently got my hands on Tweak. OMG!!! LOVE LOVE LOVE!!!!! Seriously I don't think I've been this excited about a blush since NARS Taj Mahal. I'm looking forward to owning more blushes from this awesome brand.


----------



## PinkBasset (Jun 22, 2010)

^ Yeah the blushes are great, I own Rude and Lies (creme blushers). They are so smooth and dewy, I love them! I want to try some of the powder blushes too.


----------



## DollyGirl92 (Jun 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DILLIGAF* 

 
_Since we don't have an actual Illamasqua counter in the states I have to get my goodies at Sephora. I've already mentioned my love for their intense lipglosses. (I own 4). I know I'm a little late but I just want to jump on the blush bandwagon. I recently got my hands on Tweak. OMG!!! LOVE LOVE LOVE!!!!! Seriously I don't think I've been this excited about a blush since NARS Taj Mahal. I'm looking forward to owning more blushes from this awesome brand._

 
You could order online too! bit more choice on their website than Sephora.

I love Illamasqua's blushes too, Katie is my everyday blush


----------



## mrsmalfoy (Jun 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PinkBasset* 

 
_





 Nice to have you here with us!

I totally agree with you - I have never exprecienced better customer service anywhere else, Illamasqua is the best. I've visited the London Selfridges counter many times and every time the MAs are genuinely friendly and super nice! I always feel special when shopping there. I love that I can go there as my true self with all my piercings etc. without being given any weird looks. As a matter of a fact, I get compliments there! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Illamasqua has become very dear to me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yep, I love the feeling of being totally accepted! I'm Indian and quite dark-skinned so it's been a real struggle to find a good foundation, and I love that Illamasqua not only carries darker shades but also advertises using darker models. And pale-skinned ones, too! Not everyone has to be a medium beige/tan. 

Another reason I felt compelled to comment on the customer service at the Newcastle counter is because, when I was being served, another customer came in. He'd been referred from a different counter (not the Lancome one!) and he wanted to work on his makeup for his drag act. They were just as polite and helpful to him as they were to me, as they should have been. Right after that, I went to the counter that had referred him, and picked up a lipgloss. When I had finished paying, the woman at the counter till asked "So was that really a guy back there?" and made a 'grossed-out face'. I was so shocked, I didn't even say anything. I am NEVER going back to that counter again.

Aaargh, even thinking about that woman is making me so irritated. I should have said something snarky to her.


----------



## LisaOrestea (Jun 29, 2010)

I went and picked up a Rich Liquid foundation in RF210 yesterday. I have been wanting to try this for ages but I hate buying foundations online cause I always get the shade wrong! The guy who dealt with me in Selfridges (Mika) was without a doubt the friendliest and most helpful person I have ever encountered at any cosmetics counter.

I love how the staff at Illamasqua are so non-judgemental. I always find that MAC girls (baring in mind that I am from the UK, this may be different overseas) tend to look down at me because I am "alternative" looking. Wheras at Illamasqua they treat me the same as they would any other customer. 

I also go talked into Pure Pigment in Static. Oh My God! The most gorgeous pigment in the universe. If anyone is considering buying mac's reflects transparent pink pigment...don't! This is like RTP x 1000000000. Its just beautiful! It looks gorgeous dusted over black eyeliner and also mixed with lipgloss


----------



## PinkBasset (Jun 29, 2010)

True, Static is gorgeous! Two ladies at Selfridges stopped me and wanted to know exactly what I was wearing on my eyes (Urband Decay Ecstasy liner topped with Static). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also Android is beautiful, very sparkling!


----------



## ilexica (Jul 7, 2010)

Searching ASOS.com for "illamasqua"

ASOS have a sale on illamasqua 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The kabuki brush is down to £22 - if you're even slightly considering it, do it. I have one and I LOVE it. And at that price it's a serious, serious steal.


----------



## Steel Magnolia (Jul 8, 2010)

Can anybody compare the new light liquid foundation to the old one pretty please?


----------



## PinkBasset (Jul 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Steel Magnolia* 

 
_Can anybody compare the new light liquid foundation to the old one pretty please?_

 
I would like to know too how these compare!


----------



## Steel Magnolia (Jul 8, 2010)

^^ yeah I have and love the old one but Id like to know if the new one is worth buying!


----------



## TheTeenageMuse (Jul 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mrsmalfoy* 

 
_Yep, I love the feeling of being totally accepted! I'm Indian and quite dark-skinned so it's been a real struggle to find a good foundation, and I love that Illamasqua not only carries darker shades but also advertises using darker models. And pale-skinned ones, too! Not everyone has to be a medium beige/tan. 

Another reason I felt compelled to comment on the customer service at the Newcastle counter is because, when I was being served, another customer came in. He'd been referred from a different counter (not the Lancome one!) and he wanted to work on his makeup for his drag act. They were just as polite and helpful to him as they were to me, as they should have been. Right after that, I went to the counter that had referred him, and picked up a lipgloss. When I had finished paying, the woman at the counter till asked *"So was that really a guy back there?" and made a 'grossed-out face'.* I was so shocked, I didn't even say anything. I am NEVER going back to that counter again.

Aaargh, even thinking about that woman is making me so irritated. I should have said something snarky to her._

 
There's a kind of older gentleman that comes by our mall in drag once and a while. A lady shopping in our store said, "I can't believe people actually do that, it's so sad." I wanted to escort her out of the store..but I'm not a manager. Instead I simply said, "I think it's brave." I wish I could have thought of something snarky too!

Back to Illamasqua I'm interested in Indulge Intense Lipglass as a dupe for Chanel 167 Super Rouge Allure. 

Chanel:
Chanel Super Rouge Allure Lipstick Review, Photos, Swatches (From Les Pop-Up de Chanel)

Illasmasqua:
http://www.temptalia.com/the-summer-season-illamasqua-indulge-intense-lipgloss#more-21747


----------



## PinkBasset (Jul 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TheTeenageMuse* 

 
_There's a kind of older gentleman that comes by our mall in drag once and a while. A lady shopping in our store said, "I can't believe people actually do that, it's so sad." I wanted to escort her out of the store..but I'm not a manager. Instead I simply said, "I think it's brave." I wish I could have thought of something snarky too!

Back to Illamasqua I'm interested in Indulge Intense Lipglass as a dupe for Chanel 167 Super Rouge Allure. 

Chanel:
Chanel Super Rouge Allure Lipstick Review, Photos, Swatches (From Les Pop-Up de Chanel)

Illasmasqua:
http://www.temptalia.com/the-summer-season-illamasqua-indulge-intense-lipgloss#more-21747_

 
The only sad thing is that there are so narrow-minded people like that lady with the rude comment. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I too think it's brave to be unique and proud about it, without a shame or fear of what some conservative or discriminating people might think. I think she totally would've deserved some really snarky comments!


----------



## ilexica (Jul 16, 2010)

There's 50% off selected discontinued products in the 'last chance to buy' section on the website - 5 pages of goodies, lots of eyeshadows. The bastards are discontinuing my favourite blush ever so I just bought three backups for £8 each.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jul 16, 2010)

I bought some stuff from the 50% off sale too.. Two intense glosses and a nail polish (Hectic). These are my first Illamasqua purchases! I hope I love it because shipping to the US was 8 bucks... I still saved money though. And I've been dyyyying to get my hands on some of those glosses.


----------



## PinkBasset (Jul 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilexica* 

 
_There's 50% off selected discontinued products in the 'last chance to buy' section on the website - 5 pages of goodies, lots of eyeshadows. The bastards are discontinuing my* favourite blush* ever so I just bought three backups for £8 each._

 
What's your favorite blush? I'm thinking about ordering some blushes too. I have already Lover on its way to me, but I want to try the contouring colours and Kiss.


----------



## ilexica (Jul 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PinkBasset* 

 
_What's your favorite blush? I'm thinking about ordering some blushes too. I have already Lover on its way to me, but I want to try the contouring colours and Kiss._

 
Primal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's perfect. I got rumour and mischief too which look great.


----------



## PinkBasset (Jul 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilexica* 

 
_Primal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's perfect. I got rumour and mischief too which look great._

 
Those are exactly the three colours I'm about to order! How would you describe them? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Which one do you think is best for pale skin tones? What about for medium? Do you know to what Mac colours they would compare? Thanks!


----------



## ilexica (Jul 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PinkBasset* 

 
_Those are exactly the three colours I'm about to order! How would you describe them? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Which one do you think is best for pale skin tones? What about for medium? Do you know to what Mac colours they would compare? Thanks!_

 
I don't yet have mischief and rumour, but now I know how to 'interpret' the site swatches I would say that rumour looks a lot like strada. There's no equivalent in the mac range for primal (see my swatches in the swatch thread), it's the most awesome contour for pale girls. I far prefer it to strada and emote. Mischief looks a bit like personal style, ie. a slightly peachy nude.


----------



## Ingenue (Jul 16, 2010)

I almost want the yellow blush (posess) simply because I've never seen one that color. I imagine I could use it to 'double blush' for an avante garde look on a pale model. But then... I could use yellow eyeshadow or pigment just as well.


----------



## PillyPen (Jul 25, 2010)

I recently bought gleam cream, Panic blush, a concealer, and the highlighter brush. I love them all!!!!! I want to get back in before the Amnesty 25% off ends, I want more brushes!!!


----------



## kabuki_KILLER (Jul 29, 2010)

I just ordered a couple of things at the 50% off sale too! I kind of regret not getting Lust pure pigment, but I know I can probably get a dupe off TKB or Fyrinnae for a lot cheaper.

I ended up getting Sin blush (I've wanted to try this for a while), Poison and Vengeance lipsticks and Liason intense lipgloss. I seem to have gravitated toward the weird colors this time. At home, I have a few of their blue eyeshadows, but I've never tried the lip and face stuff. Will post pictures of a look when I get my stuff. =]


----------



## glitzbeary (Jul 29, 2010)

I got all excited when I saw "50% off," then realized it's in the UK and shipping is more $$.


----------



## PinkBasset (Jul 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kabuki_KILLER* 

 
_I just ordered a couple of things at the 50% off sale too! I kind of regret not getting Lust pure pigment, but I know I can probably get a dupe off TKB or Fyrinnae for a lot cheaper.

I ended up getting Sin blush (I've wanted to try this for a while), Poison and Vengeance lipsticks and Liason intense lipgloss. I seem to have gravitated toward the weird colors this time. At home, I have a few of their blue eyeshadows, but I've never tried the lip and face stuff. Will post pictures of a look when I get my stuff. =]_

 
I have been keeping my eye on Poison, I would love to see a swatch of it! There's no lip-pictures of Poison on their site so I don't know if it's very close to for example Mac Smoked Purple l/s.


I ordered a few things too from the sale: Primal, Kiss and Rumour blushes (also Mischief but it wasn't in the packet - maybe it was sold out already and there was a mistake on stock). Then I got Echo and Tangle eyeshadows as well as the normal priced Daemon e/s. The eyebrowcake that I got (Instinct) has very greenish tones to it! I wonder how it will look on. Also I got Marvel pigment for my mom.


----------



## PinkBasset (Aug 4, 2010)

I just noticed how good the Illamasqua powder blushes smell, so sweet!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Aug 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PinkBasset* 

 
_I just noticed how good the Illamasqua powder blushes smell, so sweet! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 You now have me digging through my collection to find my blush so i can sniff it!


----------



## Steel Magnolia (Aug 5, 2010)

^^ The majority of the products have that wonderful smell!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Aug 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DILLIGAF* 

 
_You now have me digging through my collection to find my blush so i can sniff it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 








I just got my first Illamasqua stuff--two glosses and a nailpolish--in the mail. So far, I only tried one of the glosses "Kindle" and I loveee this formula. I love how it looks and feels on my lips


----------



## ilexica (Aug 5, 2010)

I just got a bunch more of their polishes and oh my goodness, LOVE. The formula is amazing. I adore this brand, one of the few things that makes me happy to live in the UK! (I got most of the polishes for about £7 in the Amnesty).


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Aug 5, 2010)

Do they sell Illamasqua anywhere in the US? Any Sephoras? I know mine doesn't have it...


----------



## ilexica (Aug 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LittleMaryJane* 

 
_Do they sell Illamasqua anywhere in the US? Any Sephoras? I know mine doesn't have it..._

 
I know Sephora online stocks most of it, so I assume the bigger stores have stock?


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Aug 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilexica* 

 
_I know Sephora online stocks most of it, so I assume the bigger stores have stock?_

 
Thanks, I didn't even think to look on the website for some reason.


----------



## redambition (Aug 22, 2010)

Has anyone out there depotted Illamasqua eye shadows? (and possibly have some tips to offer me?)

I've three of them and while I love the pots, they're too big and taking up too much room. I want to pop them in a flat palette... but given how much these shadows cost I'm a bit nervous about leaping into the depotting.

ETA: I went ahead and did it - it's actually quite simple and the pan isn't held in with much glue! The trick is getting the top bit out, you need to use a very, very thin (and not sharp) palette knife. Get it in at the seam at the back and jiggle till you hear cracking sounds. Repeat on each side, and the top part containing the pan will pop out - the cracking noise is the palette knife breaking the glue bond that holds it in.

You can then heat the top part using an iron, flat iron or candle. Once nice and heated ease out the pan gently - it's very shallow so quite fragile. It's best to bend the plastic bit to help the pan come out.

And then you're done! I did all my three today without any drama. I tried to take pictures of the process but as two hands are required for some steps they aren't fantastic.


----------



## Mygreatlove (Aug 23, 2010)

Just a quick question...Any pale ladies use their rich liquid foundation? I'm barely an NW15, but would probably look better in a lighter shade lol so anyone around there use their foundation? What shade do you use? I've been wanting to try RF 105, 120, and 133 but I'd have to order online and really don't want to get the wrong shade. The closet Sephora that sells it is 2 hours away


----------



## Growing Wings (Aug 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mygreatlove* 

 
_Just a quick question...Any pale ladies use their rich liquid foundation? I'm barely an NW15, but would probably look better in a lighter shade lol so anyone around there use their foundation? What shade do you use? I've been wanting to try RF 105, 120, and 133 but I'd have to order online and really don't want to get the wrong shade. The closet Sephora that sells it is 2 hours away 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I use their liquid rich foundation in 115.  I love it, it's the perfect shade for me, and I sound about your shade.  A little goes a long way, and it gives fantastic coverage.


----------



## Luiza_T (Aug 23, 2010)

Hi everyone,

A few days ago I ordered the new Light Liquid Foundation (in shade 215, hope it will be the right one - since there's no Illamasqua in Canada, I had to order it from their website) and a primer. I've noticed that my credit card was charged already... Do they send a notice by e-mail to let us know they shipped it already, or not? I haven't gotten anything and always check the junk folder too.


----------



## DollyGirl92 (Aug 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mygreatlove* 

 
_Just a quick question...Any pale ladies use their rich liquid foundation? I'm barely an NW15, but would probably look better in a lighter shade lol so anyone around there use their foundation? What shade do you use? I've been wanting to try RF 105, 120, and 133 but I'd have to order online and really don't want to get the wrong shade. The closet Sephora that sells it is 2 hours away 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
If you order off their website you have much more colour range, 115 is the PERFECT match for me!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Luiza_T* 

 
_Hi everyone,

A few days ago I ordered the new Light Liquid Foundation (in shade 215, hope it will be the right one - since there's no Illamasqua in Canada, I had to order it from their website) and a primer. I've noticed that my credit card was charged already... Do they send a notice by e-mail to let us know they shipped it already, or not? I haven't gotten anything and always check the junk folder too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
They don't send out a confirmation, but they do send out very quickly, and the box it comes in is beautiful!


----------



## Luiza_T (Aug 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DollyGirl92* 

 
_They don't send out a confirmation, but they do send out very quickly, and the box it comes in is beautiful!_

 
Thank you!


----------



## dirtyprincess (Aug 23, 2010)

Ladies im a number 10 in chanel pro lumiere or an NC 15 in studio fix,im really wanting to order the rich foundation but its a nightmare to get to a counter ! Do i get the 135,133 or the 140 ? Thanks in advance for your help xxx


----------



## Mygreatlove (Aug 23, 2010)

Two votes for 115 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think I'll go ahead and get that one and hope for the best. Thanks ladies!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Aug 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DollyGirl92* 

 
_They don't send out a confirmation, but they do send out very quickly, and the box it comes in is beautiful!_

 
Neither of these applied to me when I ordered from them. It was slow going (which I expected) and it came in a MAC-like black box--nothing fancy.


----------



## Luiza_T (Aug 23, 2010)

Wow, the box just arrived! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was surprised... Thought it would still take a while.


----------



## PinkBasset (Aug 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *redambition* 

 
_Has anyone out there depotted Illamasqua eye shadows? (and possibly have some tips to offer me?)

I've three of them and while I love the pots, they're too big and taking up too much room. I want to pop them in a flat palette... but given how much these shadows cost I'm a bit nervous about leaping into the depotting.

ETA: I went ahead and did it - it's actually quite simple and the pan isn't held in with much glue! The trick is getting the top bit out, you need to use a very, very thin (and not sharp) palette knife. Get it in at the seam at the back and jiggle till you hear cracking sounds. Repeat on each side, and the top part containing the pan will pop out - the cracking noise is the palette knife breaking the glue bond that holds it in.

You can then heat the top part using an iron, flat iron or candle. Once nice and heated ease out the pan gently - it's very shallow so quite fragile. It's best to bend the plastic bit to help the pan come out.

And then you're done! I did all my three today without any drama. I tried to take pictures of the process but as two hands are required for some steps they aren't fantastic._

 
Thanks for your tips on depotting. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have been thinking about doing it, although the packaging is very pretty, but as said, they take up less room when depotted.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dirtyprincess* 

 
_Ladies im a number 10 in chanel pro lumiere or an NC 15 in studio fix,im really wanting to order the rich foundation but its a nightmare to get to a counter ! Do i get the 135,133 or the 140 ? Thanks in advance for your help xxx_

 
When they had the older light liquid foundation, I was matched to 125 at counter (I'm also NC15). But now that they don't have that shade anymore I too have been wondering whether to get 135 or 133 (I think 140 is too dark). 133 is more neutral than 135 which has golden tones to it. It might be that either one could suit us?


----------



## dirtyprincess (Aug 24, 2010)

Thankyou for your help ! I really appreciate it. I got my order through today (minus the foundation of course !) i got Box lipstick which is just beautiful and just like i imagined-so pigmented and a true red. Then i got the satin primer which i havent tried yet apart from on my hand but the texture is amazing and the smell...............wow !


----------



## Luiza_T (Aug 24, 2010)

I tried the LL Foundation today and 215 looks dark and orange on me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: I tried the foundation again and it looks good! Maybe it was the other light... Or my blending... I don't know. But I'm super happy to know it was not money wasted. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe in the future I'll buy the Rich Liquid foundation, for more coverage.


----------



## kayley123 (Aug 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dirtyprincess* 

 
_Thankyou for your help ! I really appreciate it. I got my order through today (minus the foundation of course !) i got Box lipstick which is just beautiful and just like i imagined-so pigmented and a true red. Then i got the satin primer which i havent tried yet apart from on my hand but the texture is amazing and the smell...............wow !_

 
What does it smell like?


----------



## dirtyprincess (Aug 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kayley123* 

 
_What does it smell like?_

 
like cupcakes


----------



## Misoxx (Aug 28, 2010)

This brand is amazing. Its so unique and has such amazing colours. Everything is so pigmented, I want to try SO much of their products, inc the blushes and the liquid metals.


----------



## PinkBasset (Aug 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Misoxx* 

 
_This brand is amazing. Its so unique and has such amazing colours. Everything is so pigmented, I want to try SO much of their products, inc the blushes and the liquid metals._

 






 Illamasqua is amazing! 

I just did my manicure with Force, and I have to say Illamasqua nailpolishes might be the best ever, even better than my Chanel ones! I only needed one coat and it was completely opaque, no visible brush strokes and it dried fast. These are seriously good.

Also the powder blushes are extremely pigmented. One tiny tiny softest possible touch with a stippling brush and even then you have to be careful and blend alot. There are some amazing colours too!


----------



## bis (Aug 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PinkBasset* 

 
_





 Illamasqua is amazing! 

I just did my manicure with Force, and I have to say Illamasqua nailpolishes might be the best ever, even better than my Chanel ones! I only needed one coat and it was completely opaque, no visible brush strokes and it dried fast. These are seriously good.

Also the powder blushes are extremely pigmented. One tiny tiny softest possible touch with a stippling brush and even then you have to be careful and blend alot. There are some amazing colours too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I like their nail polishes a lot. But every time I take them off my nails look horrible


----------



## PinkBasset (Aug 31, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bis* 

 
_I like their nail polishes a lot. But every time I take them off my nails look horrible 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
How do they look horrible?


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Aug 31, 2010)

Hmm... I've used one Illamasqua polish and left it on for a long time and it was a green that I was afraid might stain me but it didn't and my nails looked fine.


----------



## bis (Aug 31, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PinkBasset* 

 
_How do they look horrible? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
They look very dry and shattered and splintered. Not nice at all. I need to file them out and down. Never had this with another brand. I hope it was the one colour (one of the pastels) and will try again soon. 
But in general my nails are not the best to start with. I am sure you are fine.
Chanel is still preferred over them.

But I might still get the nail polishes from the contest they will bring out in October


----------



## panther27 (Sep 1, 2010)

For anyone that has ordered off the illamasqua website to the US,what was the delivery method used?


----------



## PinkBasset (Sep 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bis* 

 
_They look very dry and shattered and splintered. Not nice at all. I need to file them out and down. Never had this with another brand. I hope it was the one colour (one of the pastels) and will try again soon. 
But in general my nails are not the best to start with. I am sure you are fine.
Chanel is still preferred over them.

But I might still get the nail polishes from the contest they will bring out in October 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh what a shame! My nails are horribly dry and pealing all the time (even I use hand and nail creams and oils and eat good fats, I don't know why they are so, or maybe I was my hands too much?), so I haven't noticed major differences between brands. But yeah, Chanel is always there on top too, even I have my love affair with Illamasqua. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




They seemed interesting, the new colours from the contest!


----------



## Ingenue (Sep 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panther27* 

 
_For anyone that has ordered off the illamasqua website to the US,what was the delivery method used?_

 
I'm pretty sure it's Royal Air. Wait time is about a week.

Has anyone gotten the precision liners?


----------



## bis (Sep 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PinkBasset* 

 
_Oh what a shame! My nails are horribly dry and pealing all the time (even I use hand and nail creams and oils and eat good fats, I don't know why they are so, or maybe I was my hands too much?), so I haven't noticed major differences between brands. But yeah, Chanel is always there on top too, even I have my love affair with Illamasqua. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




They seemed interesting, the new colours from the contest! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Chanel is nail polish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I like that Illamasqua does a lot of creme polishes. And the colours are really great. 

If you find something to help your nails, let me know. I think my problem is typing all day long. 
What are you using when you wash your hands? Soap?


----------



## PinkBasset (Sep 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bis* 

 
_Chanel is nail polish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I like that Illamasqua does a lot of creme polishes. And the colours are really great. 

If you find something to help your nails, let me know. I think my problem is typing all day long. 
What are you using when you wash your hands? Soap?_

 
Yep, I do use mild soap many times a day when I wash my hands. It must be drying. I'll let you know if something will help to get them to break less. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just noticed that these Illamasqua polishes from Body Electrics (Force and Jo Mina, both cremes) do seem to chip quite soon. Although I must remind here that all polishes chip somewhat soon on me and I did quite a thick layer. Also these can be peeled off, I don't know if that's a good thing or not, I'm not a nail-person to the extent I know much about details when it comes to the world of nail painting.


----------



## Cerydwen (Sep 5, 2010)

Does anyone know the opening date for Illamasqua's new flagship store? The articles I've read all say 'mid September', but it would be useful to have a date so I can plan ahead.


----------



## r.allen (Sep 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cerydwen* 

 
_Does anyone know the opening date for Illamasqua's new flagship store? The articles I've read all say 'mid September', but it would be useful to have a date so I can plan ahead._

 
If you have not found out yet, I am sure it is this weekend!


----------



## Misoxx (Sep 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PinkBasset* 

 
_Oh what a shame! My nails are horribly dry and pealing all the time (even I use hand and nail creams and oils and eat good fats, I don't know why they are so, or maybe I was my hands too much?), so I haven't noticed major differences between brands. But yeah, Chanel is always there on top too, even I have my love affair with Illamasqua. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




They seemed interesting, the new colours from the contest! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I always used to have terrible nails, so much so I kept them so short. I also always used to get red soreness right underneath the cuiticle and very dry skin. However I've recently been having them quite long naturally, ever since I started using Lush lemony flutter, which is a cuticle butter (ha, it's lush, what can I say?) 

I know it isn't illamasqua, but this product deserves a mention as being such a nice cream for nails, it's worth giving it a try, a full pot is £5 but I've heard lush do give out samples to try. I hope this helps!

On topic, I never released Illamasqua's nail polishes are this good, I'm definatley going to try these. There always having really good offers on their site, so once I get paid, I may be paying them a visit. (and if a blush 'happens' to slip into my basket, then it is not my fault.) ;D


----------



## RedRibbon (Sep 13, 2010)

To those asking about the flagship store, it opens today. 

I can't wait for the release of the coppery coloured nail varnish.


----------



## Soul Unique (Sep 13, 2010)

Oh it opened today!!! Why did I think it was going to be a midweek launch - nevermind, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks.

I don't know if this has been posted here, but I just received this in my inbox.

AW10 - the Art of Darkness

_*A place in which the lines between the real and the mythical, the past and the future, the living and the dead are never clear. A twisted world where anything can happen. Welcome to the backdrop of 
your unreality.


A feast for the eyes, the Art of Darkness collection is a sumptuous
selection of jewel-like shades for eyes, lips, nails and body. From ruby 
reds, to sapphire blues and emerald greens, accompanied by antique 
golds, this mythical array of lavish tones is as intense as it is opulent. Indulge your extravagant side and revel in the otherworldliness of night-time make-up.

*_

I like the look of the deep blue lipstick.


----------



## RedRibbon (Sep 13, 2010)

Haha, no problem! 

They had a bloggers' event on Saturday, if you Google Illamasqua blogger event then you can see swatches of the new products they are bringing out.  My favourite is the nailpolish colour, the swatch I've seen of it is gorgeous.


----------



## Soul Unique (Sep 13, 2010)

Oooh thanks, I will go have a look for those swatches now!


----------



## PinkBasset (Sep 13, 2010)

Amazing new fall collection! I just love Illamasqua!


----------



## laylalovesmac (Sep 13, 2010)

OMG- that new lipstick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have been looking for something like that FOR AGES!!!! Should I have a first Illamasqua haul?


----------



## Soul Unique (Sep 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laylalovesmac* 

 
_OMG- that new lipstick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have been looking for something like that FOR AGES!!!! Should I have a first Illamasqua haul? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
One lippy in between VV and TT won't hurt I guess. 

I used to have a an electric blue metallic lipstick, that I boldly used to wear to school once upon a time [in the year 19 'o long]. I'm all for blue lipsticks!


----------



## Cerydwen (Sep 13, 2010)

I can't wait to get my hands on that blue lipstick, but I don't think I'll get away with wearing it to school, as I'm now the teacher ...


----------



## Soul Unique (Sep 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cerydwen* 

 
_I can't wait to get my hands on that blue lipstick, but I don't think I'll get away with wearing it to school, as I'm now the teacher ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Aahh I see, never say never!


----------



## laylalovesmac (Sep 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Soul Unique* 

 
_One lippy in between VV and TT won't hurt I guess. 

I used to have a an electric blue metallic lipstick, that I boldly used to wear to school once upon a time [in the year 19 'o long]. I'm all for blue lipsticks!_

 
It's amazing! Just saw that it is only available in europe tho 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 I really am almost crying


----------



## dirtyprincess (Sep 14, 2010)

O my the new collection looks stunnung ! I cant wait to pick some things up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have to be sensible and wait for payday though !!
Id like the new intense lipgloss and ore pigment i think although ill probably pick up a couple of things from the regular line and a nailpolish


----------



## dirtyprincess (Sep 14, 2010)

I was also thinking of getting the new MAC magically cool powder but hmmm i may get one of the illamasqua powdered metals instead 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 as i think that these would be probably nicer and also a bit more grown up !


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Sep 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laylalovesmac* 

 
_It's amazing! Just saw that it is only available in europe tho 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 I really am almost crying 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You can still order from the website, though, can't you?

Does anyone have any direct links to swatches of the new stuff? My googling attempt didn't give me much. I'm really interested in that blue lippy and maybe the polishes.


----------



## Soul Unique (Sep 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laylalovesmac* 

 
_It's amazing! Just saw that it is only available in europe tho 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 I really am almost crying 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh nooo!

I just had a look, only available in the EU. Between now and next week I will visit the new standalone store and purchase the lippy/swatch it and if your dead set on it we can arrange a CP, if you like.

Here are some swatches taken from I Heart Cosmetics No *Disciple* though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://i219.photobucket.com/albums/c...2/pigments.jpg

http://i219.photobucket.com/albums/c...th22/059-8.jpg


----------



## RedRibbon (Sep 14, 2010)

Some cheeky beggar was selling Disciple lipstick on ebay, both that and the brand new pigment that was only released to bloggers. 

Tali at The Gloss Goss has a swatch of Disciple.  Not sure if I can paste the link here as it might be spam but if you Google "The Gloss Goss", it's one of her recent posts.


----------



## Soul Unique (Sep 14, 2010)

It never surprises me the time it takes for items to get on ebay. I guess a blogger didn't want to hold on to the pigment.

I have seen Gloss Goss, hmm it looks black/grey rather than blue on her lips. Not the best swatch but here it is.

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_mlh8qIz2PR...s1600/lips.jpg

Taken from The Gloss Goss


----------



## laylalovesmac (Sep 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LittleMaryJane* 

 
_You can still order from the website, though, can't you?_

 
Yes, but that particular shade is EU only. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Soul Unique* 

 
_Oh nooo!

I just had a look, only available in the EU. Between now and next week I will visit the new standalone store and purchase the lippy/swatch it and if your dead set on it we can arrange a CP, if you like.

Here are some swatches taken from I Heart Cosmetics No *Disciple* though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://i219.photobucket.com/albums/c...2/pigments.jpg

http://i219.photobucket.com/albums/c...th22/059-8.jpg_

 
So sweet of you to offer but I really shouldn't buy anything until after VV. 

Thanks though! And have fun at the FS store. That's gonna be awesome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Also, it's not like Illamasqua things are LE. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love that about them.


----------



## Soul Unique (Sep 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laylalovesmac* 

 
_Yes, but that particular shade is EU only. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






So sweet of you to offer but I really shouldn't buy anything until after VV. 

Thanks though! And have fun at the FS store. That's gonna be awesome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Also, it's not like Illamasqua things are LE. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love that about them._

 
No worries hun VV has me on lockdown too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and thanks, the store looks pretty kool - i'll definitely enjoy my time there lol.


----------



## martiangurll (Sep 14, 2010)

Okay folks, I am an Illamasqua virgin, what are your recs for starting with this brand?

I was thinking the blushers look fabulous.

I am NC15-20, auburn hair, blue/green eyes...


----------



## PinkBasset (Sep 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *martiangurll* 

 
_Okay folks, I am an Illamasqua virgin, what are your recs for starting with this brand?

I was thinking the blushers look fabulous.

I am NC15-20, auburn hair, blue/green eyes..._

 
I think the cremeblush in Rude would look gorgeous on you! Also the powder blusher in Lover is very popular, it's a great apricot colour. Illamasqua blushes are _very_ pigmented and definitely something to give a try on, they are excellent. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just got the powder blush in Kiss and it is so perfect for fall. 

I also recommend the pigments. I have Android and Static and they are so divine, hypnotizing with all the sparkle like diamonds. 

From the new fall collection I'm eyeing the new pigments, the new powdered metal Ether, Hermetic Intense Lipgloss and the nailpolishes.


----------



## r.allen (Sep 15, 2010)

The products from Art of Darkness I am working for are Pure Pigments in Alluvium and Ore and the lipstick in Disciple. I have been waiting for this colour since Hannah Marshall's AW10 show. Then there's the Raindrops nail varnish from the competition and a whole host of pieces from the line as a whole!


----------



## r.allen (Sep 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *martiangurll* 

 
_Okay folks, I am an Illamasqua virgin, what are your recs for starting with this brand?

I was thinking the blushers look fabulous.

I am NC15-20, auburn hair, blue/green eyes..._

 
Sealing Gel is a great product. To begin with I held out, using water with my eyebrow cake, but I thought I'd give it a shot and received mine yesterday. A majority of Illamasqua's products are multifaceted (for example, you mention the blushers - if you get a cream blusher like Rude suggested by Pinkbasset above, you can also wear it as a lip colour, killing two birds with one stone!): Sealing Gel turns even _more_ of the line into flexible products. Powder eyeshadows become liners etc. And the staying power with this is A*!


----------



## r.allen (Sep 15, 2010)

Also: do any Specktra members have the Medium Pencil in Vow and mind doing a quick test in the product swatch section? I have heard it is great for the waterline but I am actually mainly interested in using it on the lips with Absorb Intense Lipgloss over the top. I already use MP in Debonair and Torment on my lips with great results, and am looking for a my perfect nude lip in Vow (plus Absorb).


----------



## RedRibbon (Sep 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *r.allen* 

 
_Also: do any Specktra members have the Medium Pencil in Vow and mind doing a quick test in the product swatch section? I have heard it is great for the waterline but I am actually mainly interested in using it on the lips with Absorb Intense Lipgloss over the top. I already use MP in Debonair and Torment on my lips with great results, and am looking for a my perfect nude lip in Vow (plus Absorb)._

 
Hi,

I googled the name of the pencil and these links came up which may be of help: 

London MakeUp Girl: Rouge Bunny Rouge swatches and face

Visionary Beauty: Illamasqua Loose Powder, Eyeshadow in Wicked, and Vow Pencil.


----------



## martiangurll (Sep 15, 2010)

I had no idea Illmasqua had pigments.   My poor wallet.  I think I will try a blusher and a piggie to start...

Thanks for the recs


----------



## aradhana (Sep 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *martiangurll* 

 
_Okay folks, I am an Illamasqua virgin, what are your recs for starting with this brand?

I was thinking the blushers look fabulous.

I am NC15-20, auburn hair, blue/green eyes..._

 
generally, i've liked everything i've tried from illamasqua, but my faves would be:

cream blushers: dixie, sob

'torture' sheer lipgloss is a very good one...the mua called it universally flattering...

if you want to go for a bright eye shadow, i like 'taboo' which is a bright turquoise green...

one of the first items i tried from them was their illuminator in 'fondle'...it has a very nice light consistency.


----------



## panther27 (Sep 15, 2010)

I just bought Surge liquid metal,all I can say is
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now I am in love with Illamasqua lol


----------



## ilexica (Sep 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *r.allen* 

 
_Also: do any Specktra members have the Medium Pencil in Vow and mind doing a quick test in the product swatch section? I have heard it is great for the waterline but I am actually mainly interested in using it on the lips with Absorb Intense Lipgloss over the top. I already use MP in Debonair and Torment on my lips with great results, and am looking for a my perfect nude lip in Vow (plus Absorb)._

 
I have it, I might get a chance to swatch later. All I would say is that it is VERY pale, as in it shows up as a highlighter on my NC15 skin - so you'd have to want your lips nearly white for it to work.


----------



## r.allen (Sep 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilexica* 

 
_I have it, I might get a chance to swatch later. All I would say is that it is VERY pale, as in it shows up as a highlighter on my NC15 skin - so you'd have to want your lips nearly white for it to work._

 
Thank you so much. I will make sure to check back later. Almost white... hmm. Perhaps it's not to be, but I will make sure to check in the swatch section later. Let me know on here when/if you have posted it  I first got interested in it after seeing a YouTube clip of Courtney Love on the Jonathan Ross show. A bit of googling and I got to the Illamasqua blog. Alex Box had used Vow pencil on the lips with Brilliant (clear) lipgloss over the top. 

I look forward to seeing it!

From Illamasqua blog post:
 Quote:

  Alex Box created the look on Courtney Love for the Jonathan Ross show using Illamasqua products including Powder Eye Shadow in 'Savage', 'Maybe' and 'Courtesan' as well Cream Blusher in 'Rude' and Medium Pencil in 'Vow' all over the lip with a slick of Sheer Lipgloss in 'Brilliant' on top.  
 
P.S If you would like to see the clip or the Illamasqua blog post:
YouTube clip
Illamasqua blog post


----------



## PinkBasset (Sep 18, 2010)

I use Vow on my waterline and I really like it. Illamasqua medium pencils are very good in my opinion. They can be used on eyes, lips, everywhere (even the pinks and reds are eye safe!). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





If Vow was used there on Courtney, it must've been applied ever so slightly with sheering it down with the gloss, because her natural lip colour is peeking through quite a bit. Vow would look very harsh if put opaque on lips.  

I want to try a Intense gloss, I just have to decide what colour to start with. Has anybody compared these to the OCC Lip Tars?


----------



## bis (Sep 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laylalovesmac* 

 
_Yes, but that particular shade is EU only. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Just let us know if you change your mind. Plus I do not think the colour will sell out superfast anyways 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So far I just ordered the nail polishes. Alluvium looks gorgeous, but I do not wear enough blue to get it.


----------



## lara (Sep 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PinkBasset* 

 
_I want to try a Intense gloss, I just have to decide what colour to start with. Has anybody compared these to the OCC Lip Tars?_

 
Two different animals, imo. I have both and a Lip Tar is what I reach for when I want the look of opaque lipstick without the weight, but an Intense Gloss is my go-to when I want something lightweight but moist and nice feeling.

Intense Gloss in Move is my current favourite. The Illamasqua description is totally bogus (deep purple? Whaaa...) but it's the prettiest slightly mauvey pink I own.


----------



## Misoxx (Sep 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *martiangurll* 

 
_Okay folks, I am an Illamasqua virgin, what are your recs for starting with this brand?

I was thinking the blushers look fabulous.

I am NC15-20, auburn hair, blue/green eyes..._

 
Rude cream blush would look BEAUTIFUL on you. Its a peach colour and its been on my going-to-by-next-but-get-distracted-by-MAC list for a while now. Their cream blushes are amazing, I have Lies and Sob and the texture is perfect and smooth, while also being safe to use on lips. Check out their power blushes too. A powder version of Rude would be Lover. 

If your a lipgloss fan, their intense lipglosses are very, very pigmented, no layering needed.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panther27* 

 
_I just bought Surge liquid metal,all I can say isNow I am in love with Illamasqua lol_

 
What do you think of the liquid metals? They've always been on my try list, but it seems to be love or hate. Where do you use it? Does it last long?


----------



## r.allen (Sep 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Misoxx* 

 
_What do you think of the liquid metals? They've always been on my try list, but it seems to be love or hate. Where do you use it? Does it last long?_

 

Liquid Metal is a great product! Very creamy formula. You do not need much at all to get intense pay-off, especially with Solstice. It lasted a long time for me (until I wanted to remove my make-up and go to sleep): I have never used it as an all-over lid colour, I typically use it as a liner or in the center of lid/inner corner. I also use them a lot on the lips. On some people it creases, some people it doesn't: it seems to be very hit and miss.

However if there is one product from Art of Darkness I will not be rushing out to get it is the Liquid Metals. I imagine they will look exactly as they should: jewel-like and stunning, but I would much rather have those colours as Pure Pigments and if I want an intense paste-like product add some Sealing Gel. Although you can use them all over your face and on the lips, I feel like the creamy formula of  Liquid Metals is not versatile enough to warrant the blue, green and red colours. However the original four colours are gorgeous and well worth having. Maybe try Solstice or Enrapture.

I have Alluvium on the way from the Art of Darkness collection. Really looking forward to it!


----------



## r.allen (Sep 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PinkBasset* 

 
_I want to try a Intense gloss, I just have to decide what colour to start with._

 
Perform is awesome. It was my first Intense Lipgloss (purchased from the website so I had not previously tried) and the product impressed me so much I immediately purchased more.


----------



## starlaj (Oct 1, 2010)

What i really love about Illamasqua is what they stand for, thats what took me in at first, the S.O.P.H.I.E foundation is an incredible cause and i love how they open their world up to anyones alter ego.

Back to the makeup...I have so many Illamasqua products now and i really wish they did samples,lol.

Their new light foundation is so nice, and the colors have had some considerable thought because they are just right! I love LF 115 perfect for pale skin with a tiny bit of color.

I also love box lipstick, its my new russian red, i couldnt live without it,and its matte consistency is non drying but stays put!

xx


----------



## shimmergrass (Oct 3, 2010)

what blush (cream/powder) would u guys recommend for nc40 olive tone?


----------



## bell21 (Oct 3, 2010)

Hi guys, I'm new to this brand, my main faves have been MAC, MUFE and Nars but I've decided I need to branch out to Illamasqua after reading all the raves about their products. I'm making a list of stuff I want to get for the Sephora F&F sale coming up, any suggestions on what I should try? I'm a 173 in MUFE HD and NC45/50 in MAC foundations. Thanks!


----------



## r.allen (Oct 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bell21* 

 
_I'm making a list of stuff I want to get for the Sephora F&F sale coming up, any suggestions on what I should try? I'm a 173 in MUFE HD and NC45/50 in MAC foundations. Thanks!_

 
Ask yourself what you have too much of or buy too often (e.g. eyeshadows, lipsticks, foundations, powders...) and go for the things you don't. Alternatively do the same but with colours. Unless you are overhauling your collection to be COMPLETELY ILLAMASQUA which you're not, sounds like you're already sorted with the basics, so go for some products and colours you don't already have or wouldn't usually pick up.

Products from Illamasqua that spring to mind are Liquid Metals, Medium Pencils (they can be used anywhere including lips - which is actually where I use them most!), Intense Lipglosses and Sealing Gel. I think they are all unique products to Illamasqua. Aside from these, the whole range is quality and the colour choice exceptional.


----------



## miss-lilly (Oct 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bell21* 

 
_Hi guys, I'm new to this brand, my main faves have been MAC, MUFE and Nars but I've decided I need to branch out to Illamasqua after reading all the raves about their products. I'm making a list of stuff I want to get for the Sephora F&F sale coming up, any suggestions on what I should try? I'm a 173 in MUFE HD and NC45/50 in MAC foundations. Thanks!_

 
Definitely check out their blushes. Especially the cream ones, they're amazing! Powder ones are very good too but their cream blushes are  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Also, I'm very impressed by their lipglosses, esp. the intense ones. They're amazingly pigmented and very unique.
I don't have any recommendations about specific colors but you could check out their website or swatches and see what you like


----------



## bell21 (Oct 4, 2010)

thanks for the suggestions miss-lilly and r.allen, I'll definitely put those on my list of things to check out


----------



## shimmergrass (Oct 16, 2010)

ok so yestetday i was walking around in my local sephora and i turn around and BAM! there is an illamasqua shelf. my heart skipped a bit. i stood there and swatched everything. and i must say my wish list has gotten tremendously long! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	i loved how the cream blushes applied, not a tad bit greasy!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	so here is my wishlist for the upcoming sale at sephora:

  	1) Rude (cream blusher)
  	2) Kiss and Hussy (powder blush)
  	3) torture lipgloss


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Oct 16, 2010)

I wish I had an Illamasqua at my Sephora--it's not even at the bigger of the two that are near me.

  	Just recently bought a couple more Illamasqua polishes--love them!


----------



## Cerydwen (Oct 16, 2010)

I was at the Beak Street store today - if anyone lives close enough to visit it's worthwhile. The makeup artists are lovely - Daniel showed me how to apply the rich liquid foundation and then contour with powder. I bought the foundation, powder and a brush, and then had to go back to buy my daughter her own foundation because she loved the look of mine so much and wanted a lighter shade. It ended up being quite an expensive trip! We'll be going back very soon to get some of the metals, pigments and nail varnishes - they are gorgeous. I think I still prefer MAC lip products, although Disciple and Underworld lipsticks are on my wish list.


----------



## r.allen (Oct 18, 2010)

I just wanted to impart some knowledge about shopping online from* Illamasqua* to any UK buyers who are thinking of purchasing. It may help. I have a massive collection of Illamasqua and most has been done online via www.illamasqua.com/shop.

  	1. Although Illamasqua give 3-5 business days to get your item, I find that eight times out of ten my order will be shipped the same working day (or the next if out-of-office hours) via a 24hrs service. For example, one of my more recent orders was made at around 10:00 PM on a Monday. Being a bit of a night owl, I decided to make another order at about 2:00 AM Tuesday. At around 10:00 AM on Tuesday I received two e-mails saying that each package had been dispatched. They arrived Wednesday.

  	2. However, I have noticed that around times of peak chaos at Illamasqua it may take the 3-5 business days for you to get your items. But this is rare. The most recent one was the Thursday-Monday that sandwiched the opening of the flagship Beak St. store. Understandable. The orders were still received within the 3-5 business days.

  	3. All of my orders have been dispatched using DHL. They send you a message to say it has been dispatched but it is a bit of a work in progress like some aspects of the site. They give you a "tracking number" but it's not actually a tracking number that works on DHL... I guess they are still _relatively_ 'new' but should patch this non-info up for customers in time.

  	4. Typically packaged in a black cardboard box, sometimes generic brown. Inside is a printed invoice slip of the order. Your item(s) will be wrapped in enough (but not a wasteful amount) black tissue paper and surrounded by nests of black 'stripped' paper. Makes your items look like precious eggs in a nest. Or maybe I read into things too much. Note: I use my black nests of paper to stuff my shoes with. They are ideal for this, great way to recycle them and it actually looks quite good.

  	Thought this may help if you are umming-and-ahing over where to purchase from online. Considering you almost always get 24hr DHL courier delivery and they package things well, £3.50 is definitely a good price.

  	PS. I've made one Illamasqua order from *ASOS* using Super Saver delivery and one using First Class delivery and both were a disaster. The first was the Kabuki brush and the box had clearly been used before, had one bit of sellotape round the edge (no glue), no protection for the brush on the inside save for a lone floating air-filled packet which wasn't even touching the brush _and_ the brush's seal had been broken_ and_ it was out of it's translucent Illamasqua case. Asked for a replacement but they said they had no more, when you could buy it from the site the whole week after and it must still be there now. But I'd say Super Saver is a good way to go if you're not buying anything hygiene-related and don't mind when it arrives. It does still beat the 10% loyalty discount all-in, but I'd rather pay a bit more and have items packaged and dispatched the Illamasqua way.


----------



## hwangsara (Oct 19, 2010)

It's only available in certain sephoras. This brand just arrived in one of my sephoras. I know it's mostly in LA and NY sephoras.


----------



## Teggy (Oct 19, 2010)

*raises hand*  I have a question!

  	I've never bought Illamasqua, but I'm quite intrigued by the intense lip glosses.  I want to purchase Glactic, Fierce, and Liason, but the latter two are not in stock. I would prefer to wait and buy them all at once since shipping to the US is pricy.  Are these limited editions that will never be seen again so I shuold pounce on Galactic while it's there, or are Fierce and Liason likely to come back in stock within a reasonable time?


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 19, 2010)

Teggy said:


> *raises hand*  I have a question!
> 
> I've never bought Illamasqua, but I'm quite intrigued by the intense lip glosses.  I want to purchase Glactic, Fierce, and Liason, but the latter two are not in stock. I would prefer to wait and buy them all at once since shipping to the US is pricy.  Are these limited editions that will never be seen again so I shuold pounce on Galactic while it's there, or are Fierce and Liason likely to come back in stock within a reasonable time?


	Fierce is currently available at Sephora. The other two appear to be UK exclusives. I have Fierce and I love this color.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Oct 19, 2010)

I bought a buncha Illamasqua stuff when I was in the US and love everything! Now I want to try their liquid foundation but since I'm in Canada and we don't have this brand here I have to order from their website. Does anyone know what my match would be? I'm NW25 more neutral undertoned.

  	Also, any other Illamasqua recommendation would be appreciated


----------



## LeeleeBell (Oct 19, 2010)

I am RF 140 and NC20ish (but more neutral than any MAC shade)...I think 145 could work for ya 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	You can also order Illamasqua from asos and beautybay.com My favorite things are: Lipsticks (Welt, Drench, Scandal), RF foundation (blend it with oil free moisturizer), Satin primer and Unrequited Blush


----------



## RedRibbon (Oct 20, 2010)

Their new liners out (I forget the name but one is black and the other is golden glitter) are brilliant.

  	Me and a friend went to their flagship store the other day and the SA applied it on her upper lashline and it is the best glitter liner I have seen.

  	It didn't budge off her eyes (we got caught in a torrential downpour during which I got water in my shoe and my umbrella broke) and it looks very subtle when the glitter pokes through the lashes.

  	The glitter consistency is perfect, you know you get some where the glitter is very sparse so you get two flecks of glitter on the lashline? Well this isn't like that, it is a thick line of glitter all the way through.

  	I swatched the black one on my hand, my hand got drenched in rain, I wiped it off with a tissue and wipes, I had a shower and it was still holding strong.


----------



## Ingenue (Oct 26, 2010)

The gold liner is called Alchemy. Mine just arrived. I have a swatch on the back of my hand and it has NOT.MOVED. I love it. I also got the Hermetic lipgloss. It's absolutely gorgeous!

  	My only issue right now is that Illamasqua has gone from fast shipping to reasonable shipping to slow as hell shipping!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This order took 3 1/2 weeks. The first order I placed from them took less than a week.. shipping from London to the US. I don't even mind 3 weeks. But nearly a month is unacceptable.


----------



## Teggy (Oct 26, 2010)

Two of the three lipglosses I want are in stock now.  Just gotta wait for the last one so I can place my order.  May as well wait to get all three since shipping is pricey and I'd much rather do it all in one go!


----------



## Ingenue (Oct 26, 2010)

I just booked a job that's going to require a LOT of Alchemy for the required looks. I told them I'd need three more pens to make it happen... and no one flinched about my budget.

  	Sooooooooooooooooo.......

  	With worries about the shipping time, I'm going to have to see about placing another order this week.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Oct 26, 2010)

I had the same problem with my last Illamasqua order... Took FOREVER to get to me!


----------



## Cerydwen (Oct 27, 2010)

How good is the satin primer? I bought the rich cream foundation a couple of weeks ago and love the coverage, but am finding it a little drying. Do you think the satin primer would be the answer?


----------



## r.allen (Oct 27, 2010)

I don't know about the rich foundation, but I have tried Satin Primer underneath Light Liquid and it has helped me a lot. Perhaps ask an assistant at one of the counters/Beak St. if they'd make you up with it to try out? I don't know if that would be permitted but it's the only way you can try it out I guess. Anyone know any amazing pre-make-up exfoliators whilst we're at it?


----------



## LeeleeBell (Oct 27, 2010)

Cerydwen said:


> How good is the satin primer? I bought the rich cream foundation a couple of weeks ago and love the coverage, but am finding it a little drying. Do you think the satin primer would be the answer?



 	yes, I love the combo w/ the Satin primer (also have dry skin).I also blend RF foundation with an oil free moisturizer, it does wonders


----------



## Cerydwen (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanks for your advice girls


----------



## BadBadGirl (Oct 30, 2010)

The gold liner has my interest, but I noticed when Temptalia blogged about it, she said it was identical to MAC's superslick liner. Anyone had a chance to compare? I already have the gold liner from mac. It wasn't promoted as a glitter liner though? I swatched it before I bought it and it went right in the must have pile. I just never got a chance to play with it yet...


----------



## Teggy (Nov 2, 2010)

Aww man, I don't like hearing that orders take a while.  I can't even tell when mine will ship (...or has shipped).  I'm not in a rush to get them, but I do like to get products in a timely manner.

  	Oh yeah, I got Fierce and Galactic.  I'm royally bummed that Liason seems to be gone.


----------



## Steel Magnolia (Nov 11, 2010)

Illamasqua are leaving Ireland - Ive never been more disappointed.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


http://beaut.ie/blog/?s=asos


----------



## Hilde (Nov 11, 2010)

I'm unfamiliar with this brand except for some YT videos mentioning them from time to time. What are things to look out for from illamasqua? From what I recollect it's a highly priced brand, so what are "worth it" products? If you know what I mean.


----------



## Teggy (Nov 11, 2010)

I got my lippies a few days ago.  Not happy.  Fierce is all right, but I really have to pile it on to get the effect and the applicator is not user friendly.  Galactic was a pale silver.  PALE?!  WTF?!  Everywhere I've seen it, it looked *gunmetal* which is what I wanted.  Also disappointed that Liason got canned.  That one looked cool.  Crud, I hope I can return these.


----------



## jenii (Nov 11, 2010)

Oh wow, my makeup buying hiatus has lasted almost 3 years, so I didn't really know about this brand. Now that I do, I think that once I'm able to end the buying hiatus (_no_ idea when, sadly), the first thing I'll do is try out one of their products.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Nov 12, 2010)

I saw that they have a couple nail polish duos on sale on their site. I want the red ones but MUST. SAVE. MONEY.


----------



## Ingenue (Nov 12, 2010)

Skipping on the nail polishes, but DEFINITELY getting the holiday lashes this time! I wanted Opulence last time and they sold out! Booooo! A very good friend is getting a pair for me for my birthday. Yippee!!!!


----------



## Teggy (Nov 15, 2010)

Starting to feel slightly better about my purchase...well at least with Galactic.  For fun, I layered it over a smudge of black lipstick and then it gave me the look I was going for.


----------



## LisaOrestea (Nov 15, 2010)

With Galactic I usually use a Black liner on my lips first and then smudge it inwards to make it look more gunmetally (I thought the same when I first got mine.)

  	It looks GORGEOUS over deep purples though! I have a Revlon dupe for MAC's Cyber and its one of my favourite lip combos


----------



## jenizzle (Nov 18, 2010)

Steel Magnolia said:


> Illamasqua are leaving Ireland - Ive never been more disappointed..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 	They still have their stand in Belfast. TBH, having it in BT2 was a silly idea. I never went in because it's not a nice place to be in (for me anyway!) and it should have been in Debenhams, it would've done much better business being beside and kicking the arses off of Urban Decay and Smashbox.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 18, 2010)

Hilde said:


> I'm unfamiliar with this brand except for some YT videos mentioning them from time to time. What are things to look out for from illamasqua? From what I recollect it's a highly priced brand, so what are "worth it" products? If you know what I mean.


 
	I would start with their blushes. Its a perfect gateway drug... erm place to begin.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Nov 18, 2010)

I keep seeing the lashes in the emails they send and I want them more and more every time I see them. I'd almost never use them but I still want them!! I might splurge and get some, actually.


----------



## Ingenue (Nov 19, 2010)

My friend bought me a pair for my birthday! She got me the 'Opulence' version (with the antique gold decoration). I can't wait to get them!


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Nov 21, 2010)

*Where to start with Illamasqua?*

I want to try and test some Illamasqua but I have no idea where to start. Which products from Illamasqua are the best? In which areas are they unique? And what should I buy?


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Nov 21, 2010)

My favorite products are first of all--the nail polishes! I think Illamasqua polish is my all time favorite.

  	I also love the intense glosses. The couple that I have tried have had awesome pigmentation and feel really smooth on your lips, not at all thick or gooey.


----------



## ShesAFoxyLady (Nov 21, 2010)

Katjamo said:


> I want to try and test some Illamasqua but I have no idea where to start. Which products from Illamasqua are the best? In which areas are they unique? And what should I buy?



 	Very pleased you asked this because I was wondering the same


----------



## voguelamb (Nov 21, 2010)

*Illamasqua Must Have / Best  Powder Eyeshadows*

Hi Girls & Guys! Illamasqua has just recently opened near my place, and I was wondering, if I had to choose 10 Powder eyeshadows - which ones would I get? it's so hard to choose! I am after colours from any colour spectrum, matte or shimmery. THANKS!


----------



## CurlyCara (Nov 21, 2010)

I like Dare, Fatal, Imagine, Moan, Never, Poem, Sadist, Shiver, Vapour, and Yes!.


----------



## LisaOrestea (Nov 22, 2010)

Thought I would share this with you guys.

  	I was about ready to swap on my RF210 foundation cause I thought it was too dark for me. I had tried using it twice before and it just looked stupid and masky on me. But I tried mixing it with their matt primer today (as in, actually mixing the two products together rather than using the primer, then the foundation) and it has lightened it up a bit, as well as making it a DREAM to blend out!

	Really glad I managed to get this to work, cause the next shade down was ghostly on me  there seems to be a pretty massive gap between their lights and mediums haha.

  	Took a picture (but its rubbish, sorry - only have a webcam) to show the finish  really pleased with it.





  	also, I dont have to use concealer with this stuff! MAGIC!


----------



## RedRibbon (Nov 23, 2010)

DILLIGAF said:


> I would start with their blushes. Its a perfect gateway drug... erm place to begin.


	Lol, :werd:


----------



## PinkBasset (Nov 28, 2010)

I absolutely love the look of the luxury lashes, but not the price eek! Especially when I want both, silver and gold. And I must agree with dilligaf, Illamasqua blushes are the best way to start with the brand, they are incredible!  Both powder and creme.



LisaOrestea said:


> Really glad I managed to get this to work, cause the next shade down was ghostly on me  there seems to be a pretty massive gap between their lights and mediums haha.
> Took a picture (but its rubbish, sorry - only have a webcam) to show the finish  really pleased with it.
> 
> 
> ...


	Looking great there! I really should try the rich liquid foundation and the primers soon. Plus I have to get the white or the ghostly pale shade to lighten up my other foundations.


----------



## r.allen (Nov 28, 2010)

I got the new matte Nail Varnish on Friday, Scorn. I also got Jan. I have only just got around to having a play with them so I thought I would kill two birds with one stone! Posted a photograph on the Illamasqua swatch thread if you are interested in Scorch. Vampy Varnish's photograph of Jan on her blog is the most accurate I have seen, don't go by mine, I've just taken it at 20:05 so no natural light here in the UK at all. Apologies for the messy nail (I will tidy it up I promise!) I just did it and took a photograph on the iPhone for my other half and thought I may aswell share it on here aswell.

  	I definitely like the matte finish of Scorn. It reminds me of leather look leggings: _leather_ look, not PVC/shiny/liquid look.


----------



## Ingenue (Nov 29, 2010)

My Luxury Lashes just came in the mail... TO DIE FOR! I got Opulence (gold). They are A TRUE Antique Gold. Not bright and brassy, and not green. They are sooooooooooo beautiful. I can't wait to wear them! I'm thinking New Year's Eve...


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 29, 2010)

Ingenue said:


> My Luxury Lashes just came in the mail... TO DIE FOR! I got Opulence (gold). They are A TRUE Antique Gold. Not bright and brassy, and not green. They are sooooooooooo beautiful. I can't wait to wear them! I'm thinking New Year's Eve...


 
	PICS!!!!!!


----------



## LisaOrestea (Dec 1, 2010)

ooh I'd love to see a picture of you wearing them! I can't find any online and im trying to establish whether I would actually wear them.


----------



## Ingenue (Dec 2, 2010)

Quote:


Ingenue said:


> PICS!!!!!!


  	I posted pics of the actual lashes on my blog...

www.shahadakarim.blogspot.com

  	or

http://shahadakarim.blogspot.com/2010/11/thats-whas-friends-are-for.html

  	I'm currently working on a 'look' to build around them. They are STUNNING. Really well done. Kudos to Illamasqua for these!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 2, 2010)

Those are truely stunning lashes!!!!


----------



## Teggy (Dec 3, 2010)

OMG those are gorgeous!  I saw something similar yesterday, but they weren't nearly as elegant.


----------



## LisaOrestea (Dec 3, 2010)

wow! they really are stunning. I might have to make them my christmas present to myself haha!!


----------



## Ingenue (Dec 3, 2010)

They're a little pricey... I think they work out to be about 60 bucks with shipping. But they are sooooooooooooooooo freakin' gorgeous!


----------



## Lavande (Dec 8, 2010)

*illamasqua blush*

I've heard great things about this brand's blushes and am curious if it's worth the hype.  As a long time NARS blush fan I am hesitant to try anything else.  Does anyone know how pigmented these are compared to NARS?  How do they where, etc.?

  	Thanks!


----------



## singer82 (Dec 8, 2010)

What are everyones favs and must haves? I want to try this brand out. I'm mostly interested in the pigments, how are they?


----------



## Curly1908 (Dec 9, 2010)

I would say they are much more pigmented than MAC blushes but not as pigmented as NARS or Black Radiance blushes.


----------



## r.allen (Dec 10, 2010)

Just a heads up, some of you probably already know, but there are 20% discounts on FW10 Beauty items over at ASOS.com. They are also running a fantastic free shipping promotion (yes, International orders get free shipping too!)

  	Illamasqua items:

  	Illamasqua Limited Edition lashes with the beads, *as talked about above*; £17.50 from £25.00

  	Lipstick in Fable; £14.00 from £15.00

  	Precision Inks; £13.20 from £16.50

  	Illumine Oil; £25.60 from £32.00

  	Sealing Gel; £8.00 from £10.00 (! Really worth getting !)

  	Illamasqua Intense Lipgloss in Hermetic (ART OF DARKNESS); £10.00 from £12.50

  	Illamasqua Nail Duo (ART OF DARKNESS COLOURS); £16.00 from £20.00 (£20.00 is already a discount of £6.00)

  	Illamasqua Art of Darkness Liquid Metals Palette; £23.60 from £29.50

  	Illamasqua Smoky Eye kit; £24.00 from £30.00 *(if you want to try Illamasqua, this is a fantastic starter for you)*

  	Illamasqua Intense Lipgloss in Galactic; £8.00 from £12.50

  	Illamasqua Pastel Nail Varnishes; £10.40 from £13.00

  	Illamasqua 'Retro Reds' lipstick & nail varnish set; £17.60 from £22.00


----------



## LisaOrestea (Dec 13, 2010)

Ooooh thank you!
	Eyelashes ordered!


----------



## r.allen (Dec 17, 2010)

Yes, it's a very good saving on those Luxury Lashes, especially as the main feedback I've heard from everyone is "£25.00?!" They don't do it for me personally, I'll stick with my Shu Uemura lashes, but thought the heads up would be useful for people especially as it's free UK and International shipping. No idea whether the promotion is still running, though.


----------



## LisaOrestea (Dec 18, 2010)

The lashes turned up today! They are stunning. They are more like Jewelry than makeup haha! Can't wait to have a good oppertunity to wear them!


----------



## r.allen (Dec 19, 2010)

Awesome! I'd love to see them in use, even if it's just an eye shot.


----------



## LisaOrestea (Dec 19, 2010)

I'll be sure to take one once I get around to wearing them


----------



## voguelamb (Dec 23, 2010)

Thanks CurlyCara! i just bought Shiver and Heroine - which I like to use on my brows or in the crease .


----------



## pippa! (Jan 8, 2011)

i'm not very experienced with illamasqua so i wonder if any of you ladies could help me id a possible fake?

  	i ordered the illuminator in fondle from asos.com (which iirc is a legit stockist) but it's turned up and i'm totally suspicious because it's in different packaging to that shown on any website (including their own!). instead of being in one of the lipgloss style tubes with the slanted tip applicator, it's in a rectangular tube with a brush applicator?


----------



## katred (Jan 12, 2011)

The fact that they're having a sale where a lot of things are half price (or even 25% off for that matter) makes me weak in the knees. I so love the look of some of their colours, I have quite the wishlist going there... Has anyone ordered from them directly? Any thoughts on promptness, customer service, etc.? I'm particularly curious if people have done international orders. Being in Canada, I don't have the option of finding the stuff at a store. (I'm seriously having dreams about Galactic lip gloss.)


----------



## Curly1908 (Jan 13, 2011)

Have you guys seen The Throb Collection?  It looks like a Valentine's Day collection -- not quite a spring collection.  The release date is 1/17/10.





  	http://www.illamasqua.com/collections/throb/-Succubus Intense l/g (love the name!)

  	-Sangers l/s
  	-Load n/v
  	-Scorn n/v
  	-Throb n/v


----------



## bis (Jan 13, 2011)

^^^ The promo is just amazing, Alex Box is a great makeup artist. I love how they did the nails, but to be honest I need another red lipstick or gloss like a hole in the head.  Let's hope they have some news about their spring collection soon.


----------



## Curly1908 (Jan 13, 2011)

^I feel the same way, lol.  The last red of ANYTHING (lippies, nail polish, etc.) I plan to purchase is their Hermetic l/g b/c I don't have a metallic red lippie.  I have enough blood reds to last several years, lol.  I'm in love with the promo pic and the dark take on Valentine's Day.

  	I can't wait to hear about the Spring Collection.


----------



## PinkBasset (Jan 13, 2011)

katred said:


> The fact that they're having a sale where a lot of things are half price (or even 25% off for that matter) makes me weak in the knees. I so love the look of some of their colours, I have quite the wishlist going there... Has anyone ordered from them directly? Any thoughts on promptness, customer service, etc.? I'm particularly curious if people have done international orders. Being in Canada, I don't have the option of finding the stuff at a store. (I'm seriously having dreams about Galactic lip gloss.)



 	I have ordered few times from them, and it is excellent! The black box with black filling and paper is so elegant, I feel so special when it arrives. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Plus my orders have arrived fast every time. They have great customer service, they answer quickly if you have any questions and they're very friendly. And you can't ignore how good the actual products are. I highly recommend Illamasqua, it's one of my very favourite brands.


----------



## PinkBasset (Jan 18, 2011)

I am in love with the Throb collection, it looks fantastic!


----------



## fleur de lis (Jan 19, 2011)

Ah, I recently ordered one of their cream blushes in Promise which I absolutely adore, and two of the sheer lipglosses. One is called divine and I can't remember what the other one's called right now, but they're gorgeous too. I want to try one of their lipsticks next!


----------



## Teggy (Jan 20, 2011)

The Throb lippies and the black nailpolish look gorgeous...but I really need to see swatches before I commit to that price.


----------



## -Cassandra- (Jan 25, 2011)

I am getting a bottle of Load Nail Varnish soon with 2 back ups =) I will post swatches soon as I get it


----------



## Ingenue (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm waiting on the Throb Lippies and the Load Nail Varnish. I'll review them as soon as they get here!


----------



## RayannaBanana (Jan 27, 2011)

Does anyone know if there it a dupe for the cream blush in Lies?


----------



## dxgirly (Feb 9, 2011)

I bought my first product from this brand today. I got The Powder Foundation in 105. I'm really interested to see how light in color this powder is.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Feb 14, 2011)

Just thought I'd share the Illamasqua Throb look that I did since it's the 14th.  Happy Valentine's Day everyone!







  	Illamasqua Throb look video here.

www.allurabeauty.com


----------



## SugarDaisy (Feb 20, 2011)

Allura Beauty said:


> Just thought I'd share the Illamasqua Throb look that I did since it's the 14th.  Happy Valentine's Day everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 	 You did a really good job!


----------



## Allura Beauty (Feb 20, 2011)

Thank you!  

  	Urban Decay Naked Palette Giveaway here.  

www.allurabeauty.com


----------



## maclovin baby (Feb 20, 2011)

oh om gosh love love love the lips


----------



## RedRibbon (Feb 21, 2011)

I have the bronzer in Glint and Writhe and I love the colours.  I have a small question though, how do you apply a duo bronzer? Where do you put the lighter shade and the darker shade? I've just mixed them both together and applied them all over my cheeks but I'm sure there is a better wway to work them, if anyone knows, please let me know!


----------



## dundada (Feb 22, 2011)

I have Salacious, Drench, Resist, and Sangers lipsticks. I just bought Disciple lipstcik, and now I think I'm going to go back to the Illamasqua behind the Carnaby Street area in London to get the Fierce lip gloss and the Brilliant lip gloss.

  	The Brilliant lip gloss will be just because Illamasqua's lip gloss are not sticky even though they last long, and I just want Brilliant to go on top of my Disciple.


----------



## Honey&LemonGirl (Mar 3, 2011)

Pictures and swatches of the upcoming "Toxic Nature" collection for Illamasqua Spring/Summer 2011: http://www.lipglossiping.com/2011/03/illamasqua-toxic-nature-spring-summer-collection-swatches/


----------



## Sequinzombie (Mar 3, 2011)

I reallllly want something from illamasqua but online shopping is such a hassle. The sephora here doesn't carry the brand which makes me a wee bit sad. Anywho i'm reallly intrested in the new spring collection. How do you ladies think the cream pigments should be worn? Should they be a base? Because Dab is calling out to me.


----------



## katred (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks Honey & Lemon Girl (whose name always makes me crave tea) for the link! I'm desperately lemming a couple of those nail polishes. I desperately want to get some Illamasqua stuff, but even Sephora only carries a limited range on line. I'm not sure if either of the Sephoras in the Montreal area carry any of the line... I can't bring myself to purchase from their own (Illamasqua's) on line store, given what the exchange rate is...


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Mar 5, 2011)

katred said:


> Thanks Honey & Lemon Girl (whose name always makes me crave tea) for the link! I'm desperately lemming a couple of those nail polishes. I desperately want to get some Illamasqua stuff, but even Sephora only carries a limited range on line. I'm not sure if either of the Sephoras in the Montreal area carry any of the line... I can't bring myself to purchase from their own (Illamasqua's) on line store, given what the exchange rate is...


  	Canadian Sephora does not carry Illamsqua, u cannot even order it from the Sephora site if u're in Canada. U need to order directly from the Illamasqua website, that's the only way for now at least.


----------



## Honey&LemonGirl (Mar 7, 2011)

@katred: Haha, no problem! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	As a heads-up for US folks, the Valentine's Throb collection is now available on the Sephora website! The items are permanent, not LE.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Mar 25, 2011)

For those interested, I've finished full reviews of the S/S 2011 Toxic Nature Collection.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Cream Pigments overview & review
  	Lipsticks overview & review
  	Sheer lipgloss overview & review
  	Nail Varnishes overview & review
  	Precision Ink overview & review

  	And if you feel like listening instead of reading, here are the video overviews, Part 1 & Part 2.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






  	$200 Worth of Stila Giveaway
  	MAC Cham Pale Twitter Giveaway

www.allurabeauty.com


----------



## Teggy (Mar 30, 2011)

I lucked out and found the Succubus lip gloss at Sephora.  Gosh it is pretty!


----------



## Alisha1 (Apr 5, 2011)

I purchased my first Illamasqua items today! I bought Brink lipstick and Move lipgloss and I'm in love! The products are crazy pigmented and I really want to try some other stuff!

  	Theres a 25% off code at Illsmasqua the code it 'STYLIST' it ends wednesday!

  	http://www.stylist.co.uk/beauty/article/1057/25percent-off-at-illamasqua


----------



## sss215 (Apr 9, 2011)

I recently hauled my first 2 illamasqua products< Excite Blusher and Intense Eyeshadow and I am impressed.  The colors are stunning.  Rich, pigmented, and just delicious!
  	I hope to grab a few other items.

  	One thing that puzzeled me,  I could have swore I saw Vapour at Sephora on Tuesday and then when I went back for it on Wed., it was no where to be found!  Maybe I was just seeing things and it wasn't there in the first place.   Sucks, cause I won't be able to get it stateside...      I have to think about ordering online oversees.  Not sure if I am ready to do that yet.


----------



## Cerydwen (Apr 17, 2011)

I have a few Illamasqua products and really like them, but even so I was surprised to see this on Ebay:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260765931034&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

  	Do people not look on the retail websites before they bid? It's not a limited edition item and it's readily available for £15.50, so why pay £102 for it? At first I thought it was a mistake, but it's still there with the full bidding history - crazy!


----------



## katred (Apr 18, 2011)

Cerydwen said:


> I have a few Illamasqua products and really like them, but even so I was surprised to see this on Ebay:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260765931034&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Do people not look on the retail websites before they bid? It's not a limited edition item and it's readily available for £15.50, so why pay £102 for it? At first I thought it was a mistake, but it's still there with the full bidding history - crazy!


  	I think the problem with that particular lipstick is that Illamasqua will only ship it within the EU... I suspect that the bids come from people in other areas of the world who are unfortunately stuck trying to harvest what they can from eBay. I was curious about this one myself and, while I'm not about to pay those sorts of prices for it, I think eBay would be my only option as well...


----------



## bis (Apr 19, 2011)

[quote name="katred" url="/forum/thread/118563/illamasqua-discussion/720#post_2109088"]

 
I think the problem with that particular lipstick is that Illamasqua will only ship it within the EU... I suspect that the bids come from people in other areas of the world who are unfortunately stuck trying to harvest what they can from eBay. I was curious about this one myself and, while I'm not about to pay those sorts of prices for it, I think eBay would be my only option as well...
 
 
[/quote]  No, not your only option, you can always ask for a CP before resorting to drastic measure like Ebay. I'd be happy to help out any of you to get what you are looking for.


----------



## 2browneyes (Apr 19, 2011)

I've been drooling over a few Illamasqua products. Maybe I'll get a thing or 2 from Sephora while the BI discount still applies. Otherwise, I'm like sss215- not sure about ordering online from overseas.


----------



## sss215 (Apr 20, 2011)

2browneyes said:


> I've been drooling over a few Illamasqua products. Maybe I'll get a thing or 2 from Sephora while the BI discount still applies. Otherwise, I'm like sss215- not sure about ordering online from overseas.



 	I think i am going to get a pre-paid visa card from the bank and try it out that way.  i don't want that purchase messing with my other funds.


----------



## RedRibbon (Apr 25, 2011)

I LOVE their cream blushers.

  	I bought Seduce today and I love it.  I swatched it in their flagship store on Saturday and fell in love with it instantly.

  	The size of the blushers is massive and they have something for every skintone.  I tried a dark red one which looked like a burn on me so I won't be getting that but I'm glad they had the option for it.

  	The only thing I dislike about their flagship store is that they store everything upside down.  Normally the pan side of the product is at the  bottom and it opens upwards but in the flagship store, the pan is in the air and the top part is on the bottom.  Makes it very hard to swatch as you have to pick the product up, rotate it around, swatch, put it back without getting your swatching finger messed up.  It takes a lot of time and is pointless.

  	They also do the same for their loose powders.  I turned it the right way around and opened it and most of it spilt onto the powder foundation next to it..which wouldn't have been such a bad thing had that foundation not been a pitch black shade.  I also thought that was odd, who'd need a foundation that was actually pitchblack? Maybe it's for theatrical purposes or something.


----------



## fleur de lis (Apr 25, 2011)

How odd! I too have a cream blusher and love it. I want to get either Rude or Dixie next. I haven't been to the flagship store - which is the nearest tube station do you know?


----------



## JocelynGL (May 28, 2011)

I've been eyeing this brand for over a year now (maybe 2), putting off buying anything because I knew that I'd probably end up with an expensive new addiction to feed. If I'm in Sephora I deliberately try to veer away from it's display. I told myself this year I'd finally get a haul once the F&F sale rolls around. But I got a coupon code as a promo/consolation for entering a contest and I couldn't help myself. It's begun. And I paid the shipping from the UK too, you guys should have seen all the stuff I had in my cart at one point, since I had to pay shipping and all I told myself that I should just buy, like, everything now! I kind of wish I hadn't taken the satin primer and lily rose gloss out of my cart though... oh well. They're backordered on a couple of things I want but Sephora has them in stock so I can pick those up whenever. Bummed about all the various shades I can't order from over here in the states. 

  	What I ended up ordering was the rich liquid foundation, cream pigments in Delirium and Mould, lipsticks in Box and Brink, powder blush in Hussy, and bronzer in Writhe. Writhe and Brink were on sale too, so that was nice. I cannot wait until it all gets here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	Can anyone offer a comparison between the light liquid foundation and MAC Face & Body? From all the reviews I've read I get that the rich liquid is generally too heavy for everyday unless it's sheered out/mixed with something and that's fine. I usually wear BB Cream during the day, or a tinted moisturizer but have been thinking about trying F&B especially for summer since it's supposed to hold up so well. Reading up on the light liquid though it sounds like what I'm looking for but with better coverage and finish. Thoughts?


  	And it appears I'd have to order the light liquid from Illamasqua's site again since Sephora doesn't have it and ASOS doesn't seem to have it either. *grumble* Maybe I'll get another nice coupon before too long.


----------



## RedRibbon (May 29, 2011)

fleur de lis said:


> How odd! I too have a cream blusher and love it. I want to get either Rude or Dixie next. I haven't been to the flagship store - which is the nearest tube station do you know?



 	Hi, yes, I do..the nearest tube station to it is Oxford Circus.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jun 3, 2011)

They're releasing a new foundation later this month based on BB creams. It comes in 18 shades (including a pure white).  http://www.illamasqua.com/shop/catalogue/products/new-skin-base-foundation/304/


----------



## Beauty11111 (Jun 25, 2011)

Does anyone know if the cream foundation is lighter than the rich liquid foundation?


----------



## fleur de lis (Jun 27, 2011)

Has anyone tried the new Illamasqua skin base foundation? It's based on BB creams and I'm really keen to try it!


----------



## Illaminion (Jun 27, 2011)

Hey guys, my name is Gavin and I work for Illamasqua in the UK. If you have any questions fire away!


----------



## Illaminion (Jun 27, 2011)

fleur de lis said:


> Has anyone tried the new Illamasqua skin base foundation? It's based on BB creams and I'm really keen to try it!



 	Skin base is a medium coverage foundation that leaves the skin looking natural and healthy. Completely undetectable on HD cameras, it looks very much like your own skin. It isn't in the same vein as other Illamasqua foundation, it is more in line woth something you would fine on Bobbi Brown, except the coverage is a little higher and it appears more natural. Brilliant if you like to cover blemishes without looking heavily made up!


----------



## Illaminion (Jun 27, 2011)

Beauty11111 said:


> Does anyone know if the cream foundation is lighter than the rich liquid foundation?



 	The Cream lies between the light and the rich. I'd say medium to full coverage if you build it up, and a much nicer finish than rich as the cream texture is lovely!


----------



## Illaminion (Jun 27, 2011)

I'd try the skin base foundation, it sounds perfect for you!


----------



## Illaminion (Jun 27, 2011)

Feel free to PM me also if you want a mini consultation if you're ordering online!


----------



## katred (Jun 28, 2011)

Illaminion said:


> Hey guys, my name is Gavin and I work for Illamasqua in the UK. If you have any questions fire away!



 	Nice to see you here, Gavin! Perhaps you could pass on the word that some of us in Canada would really like to be able to get Illamasqua here, but find it prohibitively costly to order from the UK. Some sort of distribution channel (Sephora doesn't carry Illamasqua up here) would be much appreciated...


----------



## Illaminion (Jun 28, 2011)

They are working on it, they are very small though. Often people don't realise that the head office consists of just around 20 people


----------



## LisaOrestea (Jun 28, 2011)

I would love it if Illamasqua would sell the sample tubes of the new foundation (the ones that they were giving away to the first 100 people who signed up.)

	I bought a bottle of the Rich Liquid foundation which I tried at the counter in selfridges in London, but once I got out in natural light it was obvious that it was a couple of shades too dark.

	I don't live in London - and getting to a counter is a bit of a pain from Guildford. I can't really be wasting £25 on another foundation that won't work for me colour wise. However, if they were selling samples for say £5 - I would probably buy 3 or 4 just to see what shade would work best for me.


----------



## fleur de lis (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi Gavin, welcome to Spektra  Thanks for your reply, the Skin base sounds great! I definitely want something natural looking - will give it a try! Also, I tried the sheer lipglosses but found them too sticky - do you know if the Intense lipglosses are similar in stickyness?


Illaminion said:


> Skin base is a medium coverage foundation that leaves the skin looking natural and healthy. Completely undetectable on HD cameras, it looks very much like your own skin. It isn't in the same vein as other Illamasqua foundation, it is more in line woth something you would fine on Bobbi Brown, except the coverage is a little higher and it appears more natural. Brilliant if you like to cover blemishes without looking heavily made up!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi Gavin!! Welcome to the site!!! I was actually wondering if Illamasqua had any plans of introducing their wonderful pencils to the US through Sephora? I'm dying to get my little greedy hands on them.


----------



## Illaminion (Jun 28, 2011)

LisaOrestea said:


> I don't live in London - and getting to a counter is a bit of a pain from Guildford. I can't really be wasting £25 on another foundation that won't work for me colour wise. However, if they were selling samples for say £5 - I would probably buy 3 or 4 just to see what shade would work best for me.



 	It would cost a fortune for Illamasqua to produce the foundation in two various types of saleable packaging and measures, unfortunately they are for marketing and PR purposes only. If you purchase a shade that is too dark for you then you should let them know right away, even if you have to post it back they will rectify the issue. The only thing I can offer is if you email [email protected] and let them know what foundation you currently wear and what shade and our expert can match you up best as possible, hey they may even send you a sample first!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 28, 2011)

Thank you so much for your prompt response. Looks like I will be using the website for my pencils.


----------



## aero (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm very much interested in the new Skin Base foundation. I sent an email to the skinbase address and I hope that they can point me to the right shade since there isn't a Sephora near me nor will Sephora be carrying it for a while.

  	Just venturing a guess, I'm an NW30...SB11 is pretty close, right?


----------



## Illaminion (Jun 29, 2011)

I'd say NW30 and SB 11 are pretty close! =]


----------



## bis (Jun 29, 2011)

[quote name="LisaOrestea" url="/forum/thread/118563/illamasqua-discussion/750#post_2135555"]	I would love it if Illamasqua would sell the sample tubes of the new foundation (the ones that they were giving away to the first 100 people who signed up.)

	I bought a bottle of the Rich Liquid foundation which I tried at the counter in selfridges in London, but once I got out in natural light it was obvious that it was a couple of shades too dark.

	I don't live in London - and getting to a counter is a bit of a pain from Guildford. I can't really be wasting £25 on another foundation that won't work for me colour wise. However, if they were selling samples for say £5 - I would probably buy 3 or 4 just to see what shade would work best for me.
[/quote]  Second that.  Welcome Gavin and thanks for your support   Can you recommend a shade for NC15 and NC20 for the new foundation? I like what I read about Skin Base.


----------



## LeeleeBell (Jul 4, 2011)

Thanks Gavin, so very much for joining us here. I am a huge fan of Illamasqua makeup...Very confused now on what my skin base shade might be so I am PMing ya.!


----------



## Illaminion (Jul 6, 2011)

bis said:


> Can you recommend a shade for NC15 and NC20 for the new foundation? I like what I read about Skin Base.


	It would either be number 2 or 3. Number 3 is a little pinker, just a touch and number 2 is pretty neutral!


----------



## Ingenue (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi Gavin!

  	What color would you recommend to match MUFE #173?


----------



## LisaOrestea (Jul 7, 2011)

I think I'm gonna wait until I go on tour next month to try this. I'm doing a show in Birmingham and I think there is an Illamasqua in the Selfridges there so I'm gonna go and get matched up  Don't want to make another £25 colour error haha!


----------



## sayah (Jul 7, 2011)

For a NW10-ish beauty like me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, would you get Katie or Hussy? I have Tremble on the way home already.


----------



## Illaminion (Jul 7, 2011)

sayah said:


> For a NW10-ish beauty like me
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 	I'd go for Katie, definitely. Tremble and Hussy are similar, add Katie to Tremble for a great effect!


----------



## Illaminion (Jul 7, 2011)

Ingenue said:


> Hi Gavin!
> 
> What color would you recommend to match MUFE #173?


	I'm not familiar with the shades and I'd hate to give you bad advice, sorry!


----------



## sayah (Jul 7, 2011)

Great, thanks for the tip!


----------



## Ingenue (Jul 7, 2011)

Gavin,

  	Can you use a MAC comparison instead? I'm NC43.


----------



## LisaOrestea (Jul 7, 2011)

Fantastic 

	I saw some application videos on youtube and this stuff looks amazing! Can't wait to try it!


----------



## lauraglou (Jul 7, 2011)

Hiya, I don't post often, but I just have to tell you all how excited I am with the new Skin Base Foundation. I was in London at the weekend so decided to pop in to Selfridges and get colour matched. I've got pale skin, but quite a lot of pink undertones. I'm always difficult to colour match and after trying about 5 or 6 shades we settled on No 8 being the best. I've worn it for the last two days for work and it looks fabulous, medium coverage but very natural looking. It goes on like a dream, I apply it with a beauty blender sponge, a little goes a long way and it has great staying power. You honestly can't see it on your skin, your skin just looks flawless all day long.

  	I'm so excited as I never seem to be able to get the right foundation look, I either get a bad colour match or the finish is just far to obvious, but this Skin Base really does look like skin. Big thumbs up to Illamasqua, I will definitely be stocking up on this magical liquid


----------



## lauraglou (Jul 7, 2011)

Ingenue said:


> Gavin,
> 
> Can you use a MAC comparison instead? I'm NC43.



 	There's a good comparison chart on the Illamasqua website http://www.illamasqua.com/upload_files/MAC comparison chart.pdf


----------



## Ingenue (Jul 7, 2011)

lauraglou said:


> There's a good comparison chart on the Illamasqua website http://www.illamasqua.com/upload_files/MAC comparison chart.pdf


	This is very helpful. Thank you.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jul 7, 2011)

Now I'm wanting to try this foundation! I wish they had a comparison chart for MUFE... I guess I could get color matched at MAC so I could match it with the chart, I  just might have to do that when I run out of the foundation I'm using now b/c I keep hearing great things about Skin Base.


----------



## aero (Jul 7, 2011)

I really want to try out Skin Base. I need to find out what my Illamasqua shade is when I go to Sephora next month. I get conflicting MAC shade numbers when I go to MAC from different MUAs.


----------



## sayah (Jul 8, 2011)

lauraglou said:


> There's a good comparison chart on the Illamasqua website http://www.illamasqua.com/upload_files/MAC comparison chart.pdf


	Wow, what a great list! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I wish more companies had these!


----------



## AceYourFaceUK (Jul 8, 2011)

@Shahada- I actually work with Gavin. I'm a subbie of your blog. From your photos, you look like either 13 or 14. The latter is very NC45 ish and much yellower than 13. I'm an NW43 and wear #15 which is a good blend of yellow and red w/ogoing Orange...if that makes sense. Lol.


----------



## Ingenue (Jul 8, 2011)

AceYourFaceUK said:


> @Shahada- I actually work with Gavin. I'm a subbie of your blog. From your photos, you look like either 13 or 14. The latter is very NC45 ish and much yellower than 13. I'm an NW43 and wear #15 which is a good blend of yellow and red w/ogoing Orange...if that makes sense. Lol.



 	Thanks for the followup! I was all set to get #15... now I think I'll get #14 instead. I'm VERY yellow, and I worry about a foundation color going too 'cool' on my skin.

  	And thanks for following the blog! I totally appreciate it.


----------



## AceYourFaceUK (Jul 9, 2011)

[quote name="Ingenue" url="/forum/thread/118563/illamasqua-discussion/780#post_2140058"]



Thanks for the followup! I was all set to get #15... now I think I'll get #14 instead. I'm VERY yellow, and I worry about a foundation color going too 'cool' on my skin.
 
And thanks for following the blog! I totally appreciate it.
[/quote]  No probs. I lovw your blog and I'm sure I'll read about your review of the foundation. I'll be posting one soon but wanted to wear it for a week to get a true impression of it.


----------



## LeeleeBell (Jul 9, 2011)

Ace your Face: Any Skin Base recs for me? Here's a couple of pics
  	http://t.co/Lsq3Rut

  	http://i847.photobucket.com/albums/ab40/soulshinesweet/DSC04209-1.jpg


----------



## m4dswine (Jul 10, 2011)

I am loving Skin Base. It is meaning I am having to adjust my make up routine slightly, but that is ok, because it has meant less products!!

  	I posted a review on my blog (www.modalcorpus.blogspot.com) and for reference I was wearing either NC or NW15 in Studio Sculpt but wasn't convinced by either colour, but am wearing #3 in Skin Base and I think it works beautifully.


----------



## AceYourFaceUK (Jul 10, 2011)

LeeleeBell said:


> Ace your Face: Any Skin Base recs for me? Here's a couple of pics
> http://t.co/Lsq3Rut
> 
> http://i847.photobucket.com/albums/ab40/soulshinesweet/DSC04209-1.jpg



 	Hi, LeeleeBell!  You look lovely, but I would need more information. What foundation(s) do you currently have in rotation? What's your undertone? You look slightly pinky-neutral in the photos but it's hard to tell. I knew Shahada's colour because she indicates the type and colour of foundations that she uses on her blog. I'd love to help if I can .


----------



## fleur de lis (Jul 10, 2011)

You are lovely! It's so nice to have you and Gavin posting in the thread 


AceYourFaceUK said:


> Hi, LeeleeBell!  You look lovely, but I would need more information. What foundation(s) do you currently have in rotation? What's your undertone? You look slightly pinky-neutral in the photos but it's hard to tell. I knew Shahada's colour because she indicates the type and colour of foundations that she uses on her blog. I'd love to help if I can .


----------



## LeeleeBell (Jul 10, 2011)

AceYourFace ~I appreciate both you and Gavin's help in coming here. So appreciated! I am mostly neutral with some yellow undertones,especially as I get closer to neck. Pink undertones don't work on me. I have used Illamasqua RF 140, and am between NC15 and NC20 in MAC foundations. Revlon CS Buff was also a good color on me though just a bit too dark.

  	I have a more recent pic here
DSC04198-1.jpg



AceYourFaceUK said:


> Hi, LeeleeBell!  You look lovely, but I would need more information. What foundation(s) do you currently have in rotation? What's your undertone? You look slightly pinky-neutral in the photos but it's hard to tell. I knew Shahada's colour because she indicates the type and colour of foundations that she uses on her blog. I'd love to help if I can .


----------



## AceYourFaceUK (Jul 11, 2011)

@fleur de lis-- awww, thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I've been registered for a while but have just been a reader. I thought I could at least offer some opinions on Illamasqua's stuff since I'm most familiar with that. You can find reviews, how-tos and FOTDs on my blog I need to figure out how to put that in my signature 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

  	@LeeleeBell--that's helpful information. I have an inkling of which shade you might be, but when I go into work today I will compare RF140 with Skinbase so that I give you accurate information . You'll hear more from me tonight. 

  	Have a great day everyone!


  	Speaking of Illamasqua's foundations: today's AYF post is about scar coverage using the Rich Liquid Foundation:

  	EDIT - Please no blog links anywhere other than your signature as per specktra t&c's. thanks


----------



## AceYourFaceUK (Jul 11, 2011)

[quote name="AceYourFaceUK" url="/forum/thread/118563/illamasqua-discussion/780#post_2141007"]	@fleur de lis-- awww, thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I've been registered for a while but have just been a reader. I thought I could at least offer some opinions on Illamasqua's stuff since I'm most familiar with that. You can find reviews, how-tos and FOTDs on my blog I need to figure out how to put that in my signature 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

	@LeeleeBell--that's helpful information. I have an inkling of which shade you might be, but when I go into work today I will compare RF140 with Skinbase so that I give you accurate information . You'll hear more from me tonight. 

	Have a great day everyone!


	Speaking of Illamasqua's foundations: today's AYF post is about scar coverage using the Rich Liquid Foundation:

	EDIT - Please no blog links anywhere other than your signature as per specktra t&c's. thanks
[/quote]  Hi, Leeleebell. I did some swatching at work today. I compared skin base 4 & 5 to rich liquid 140. My educated guess for you would be skin base 4. Interestingly,  4 is described as a yellow/pink undertone. Skin base 5 is too pink. That's my best guess. Good luck and let me know if you have other questions ).


----------



## LeeleeBell (Jul 11, 2011)

AceYourFaceUK said:


> Hi, Leeleebell. I did some swatching at work today. I compared skin base 4 & 5 to rich liquid 140. My educated guess for you would be skin base 4. Interestingly, 4 is described as a yellow/pink undertone. Skin base 5 is too pink. That's my best guess. Good luck and let me know if you have other questions
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	Thank you! *hugs out* I appreciate all of your help.


----------



## LeeleeBell (Jul 11, 2011)

I literally just found a blog with a ton of swatches...

  	http://www.sparklzandshine.com/2011/06/illamasqua-skin-base-swatches.html


----------



## sayah (Jul 12, 2011)

Oooh!


----------



## AceYourFaceUK (Jul 12, 2011)

@Leeleebell- no probs. and those switches are great!


----------



## trollydolly (Jul 18, 2011)

i'm between nw15 and nw20 in mac, not sure whether to get sb2 or sb4 in the new skin base foundation. help!


----------



## Ingenue (Jul 18, 2011)

AceYourFaceUK said:


> No probs. I love your blog and I'm sure I'll read about your review of the foundation. I'll be posting one soon but wanted to wear it for a week to get a true impression of it.


	Per your recommendation.. I got #14... I'm waiting for it to arrive. Thanks for your help!


----------



## AceYourFaceUK (Jul 19, 2011)

Ingenue said:


> Per your recommendation.. I got #14... I'm waiting for it to arrive. Thanks for your help!



 	I hope it works out for you, otherwise I will be like whomp, whomp (.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jul 24, 2011)

Does anyone know if Nymph or Chased powder blushes look like Chanel Turbulent JC on? Thanks!


----------



## Busttamuv3 (Jul 24, 2011)

I love Illamasqua.  I haven't been disappointed with any of their products thus far.  I have yet to try out their foundations though.  Any shade recommendations for the Rich Foundation and Skin base for NC40-NC42 skin?


----------



## fleur de lis (Jul 25, 2011)

Busttamuv3 said:


> I love Illamasqua.  I haven't been disappointed with any of their products thus far.  I have yet to try out their foundations though.  Any shade recommendations for the Rich Foundation and Skin base for NC40-NC42 skin?



 	Have a look at the shade conversion chart here for the skin base: 
  	http://www.illamasqua.com/upload_files/MAC%20comparison%20chart.pdf

  	and take a look at temptalia's foundation matrix to find your shade in the rich foundation: http://www.temptalia.com/foundation-matrix


----------



## AceYourFaceUK (Jul 26, 2011)

fleur de lis said:


> Have a look at the shade conversion chart here for the skin base:
> http://www.illamasqua.com/upload_files/MAC%20comparison%20chart.pdf
> 
> and take a look at temptalia's foundation matrix to find your shade in the rich foundation: http://www.temptalia.com/foundation-matrix


 
  	According to the chart, you would either be SB10 or 12. 12 is a neutral shade in person and slightly darker than SB10, which has a yellow undertone. Take a look at the swatches on this site as well to get a better idea:
http://www.sparklzandshine.com/2011/06/illamasqua-skin-base-swatches.html


----------



## Ingenue (Jul 26, 2011)

My Illamasqua Skin Base is HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEERRRRRRRRRRRRREEEEEEEEEEEEEE! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	AceyourFace, you are DEAD on with the color selections! I was stressed 'cause I swear that 14 looked a little light to me in the bottle. I nearly started cussing 'cause I don't want to have to wait for #15. But I put it on and YES!!! Fabulous, perfect match! Thank you!


----------



## Ingenue (Jul 27, 2011)

What in theeeee hell... THIS FOUNDATION!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am officially RUINED for other foundations. I can't take how well Skin Base performs. Seriously. Illamasqua is going to have to cough up a serious discount because I sincerely want to stock my kit with every color. Not kidding.


----------



## AceYourFaceUK (Jul 28, 2011)

@Ingenue- I love how excited you are about Skin Base. Happy to help. You can register for a pro discount on Illamasqua.com, under "professional". You can scan and upload the necessary proof. Takes about a week or so. then all your shopping will be discounted once you are approved. Just log into your account to do your shopping.


----------



## Ingenue (Jul 28, 2011)

AceYourFaceUK said:


> @Ingenue- I love how excited you are about Skin Base. Happy to help. You can register for a pro discount on Illamasqua.com, under "professional". You can scan and upload the necessary proof. Takes about a week or so. then all your shopping will be discounted once you are approved. Just log into your account to do your shopping.


  	I do get a small discount, but it really only covers shipping. I don't know what I have to do to qualify for the maximum professional discount. I understand that they are given out according to your 'level' in the industry...? Whatever the case, I don't appear to qualify. So purchases still make quite the dent in my purse, especially with the conversion.


----------



## AceYourFaceUK (Aug 1, 2011)

@Ingenue -- hmmm, that's not my understanding. I know students and drag performers who have a 40%, so that's very strange. I honestly wouldn't be afraid to email them about it.


----------



## AceYourFaceUK (Aug 1, 2011)

trollydolly said:


> i'm between nw15 and nw20 in mac, not sure whether to get sb2 or sb4 in the new skin base foundation. help!



 	I went on a swatch mission this weekend and compared every shade in MAC's SFF line with all of Illamasqua's Skin Base shades. These will be up on my blog later today: http://aceyourface.co.uk . Because I had another recommendation request for an NW 15/20, I have a photo that you may be able to utilize. After comparing in person. Skin Base 5 is the better match for someone between NW 15-20. I don't know if this will be evident from the photos.





  	Hope that's helpful. You can find more about the explanations on my blog. 

  	-Kadian


----------



## LeeleeBell (Aug 1, 2011)

Thought it would be fun to name all our favorite Illamasqua products thus far 

  	My favorite item(s) from Illamasqua is their lipsticks by far and my favorite shades are:
  	Atomic, Drench, Welt, Salacious, Diablo and Scandal. 

  	Favorite Blush: Katie

  	And I am a big fan of RF foundation; I like to use it sheered down/in combo with illuminators or moisturizers but it offers the best finish and coverage and lasting power for me (when applied with fingers+Beauty Blender)...haven't found another foundation thats as good on my skin.


----------



## trollydolly (Aug 1, 2011)

I am loving Skin Base so far. The only down side is that it is dewy on my combination skin but that's nothing mac blot powder will not sort out! I also ordered Hussy powder blush and Rude cream blush and I am in love with those so far!


----------



## Ingenue (Aug 1, 2011)

AceYourFaceUK said:


> @Ingenue -- hmmm, that's not my understanding. I know students and drag performers who have a 40%, so that's very strange. I honestly wouldn't be afraid to email them about it.



 	Hmmm... I have no idea. I'll call them and email them and find out what's going on. I'd heard that others had 40% too. Thanks for the heads up. I'll look into it. In the meantime, I am LOVING my Skin Base!


----------



## Busttamuv3 (Aug 1, 2011)

All you enablers!  haha.  Now I really want to try the skin base foundation.  Please tell me it has good coverage though because MAC face & body does nothing for me.


----------



## AceYourFaceUK (Aug 1, 2011)

Busttamuv3 said:


> All you enablers!  haha.  Now I really want to try the skin base foundation.  Please tell me it has good coverage though because MAC face & body does nothing for me.



 	Skin Base is worlds apart from MAC face and body, which is more sheer. The coverage of Skin Base is excellent, but it doesn't feel heavy on the skin. SB is also buildable up to full coverage by applying another layer.


----------



## AceYourFaceUK (Aug 2, 2011)

My favourite products for myself are:

  	the pure pigments (Ore, Static and Android)

  	lipsticks (Box, Resist, Climax, Diablo (was totally sleepin' on this colour for too long) and Brink)

  	blushes (Lover, Excite, Create)

  	I also prefer the Rich Liquid foundation for my super oily skin when I need something that I'm confident will stand up to a long, grueling day.

  	Oh and SEALING GEL! They need to make this stuff in bigger  bottles. Amazing! It turns any powder into a waterproof, crease-proof paint/liner/shellac...whatever you want it to be.


----------



## Ingenue (Aug 2, 2011)

Oh favorites are easy for me...

  	SKIN BASE.... yep

  	Pure Pigment in Ore (I keep three in rotation)

  	Lipsticks in Box, Underworld, Ignite, and Salacious

  	Intense Lipgloss in Fierce

  	Metal Powder in Ether

  	Blush in Nymph and Expose


----------



## LisaOrestea (Aug 2, 2011)

My illamasqua favourites are:

	Katie Blush (<3 this!)

	Matt Primer (I have the satin too but I don't really find myself reaching for it.)

	Static Pigment (GORGEOUS over a black base!)

	Matter Eyeshadow

	Still waiting to try skin base. Gonna find me a counter on tour this summer


----------



## sss215 (Aug 3, 2011)

AceYourFaceUK said:


> My favourite products for myself are:
> 
> the pure pigments (Ore, Static and Android)
> 
> ...


	Is this available in the states at Sephora? If so I need to look for it right now!    I love the look of Vapour eyeshadow, but its not stateside.  One day I plan on ordering overseas and getting it.


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 3, 2011)

Ta-da! http://www.sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml?id=P241716&shouldPaginate=true&categoryId=5955  (edited because: Oops!)


----------



## Busttamuv3 (Aug 3, 2011)

shellygrrl said:


> (edited because: Oops!)


	They should consolidate the two tiny bottles into one bigger sized container.


----------



## PinkBasset (Aug 4, 2011)

I'm thinking about getting the Skin Base in 6 and 1. Could it be a good mix when I'm quite neutral (slight yellow undertones), and NC10-15 in Mac? I'm afraid 3 has too strong yellow undertones, and  pink foundations look terrible on me, so number 2 is definitely out. 6 might be too dark on its own? I have 115 in light liquid foundation, and 133 in rich liquid, they are okay match. 

  	My Illamasqua favorites are:

  	- Blushes. Cream and powder. I love all them all!
  	- Pigments: Static and Android.
  	- Medium pencils!
  	- Powder eyeshadows.


----------



## Ingenue (Aug 4, 2011)

Got my Illamasqua Skin Base in #15... couldn't come soon enough! I'm officially too tan for #14. So one will be my winter, and the other my summer. I'll just mix them accordingly.


----------



## LeeleeBell (Aug 10, 2011)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *AceYourFaceUK* 



 		 			Oh and SEALING GEL! They need to make this stuff in bigger  bottles. Amazing! It turns any powder into a waterproof, crease-proof paint/liner/shellac...whatever you want it to be.




 	How do you apply this? Do you dab some on the brush first? Any place where I can find a list of ways to use this (inspiration)? I bought it on a whim


----------



## AceYourFaceUK (Aug 11, 2011)

LeeleeBell said:


> How do you apply this? Do you dab some on the brush first? Any place where I can find a list of ways to use this (inspiration)? I bought it on a whim


	Hi! the best way to use this is with loose powders. put a drop or two inside a plastic cap (or any surface. Dip the brush into the loose pigment then add it to the sealing gel and mix, mix, mix. You can add it to cake liners to, but add it in the corner and mix vigorously.  When I use it with pressed eye shadows, I usually use a little spatula to scrape out the amount of eye shadow I want to use. Don't put sealing gel directly onto a pressed eye shadow because it will basically shelac the surface and you'll have to scrape it off when it dries. 

  	@Ingenue--yeay! I'm a 15 right now and I mix mine with 12 (neutral shade) for the lighter parts of my face .


----------



## AceYourFaceUK (Aug 11, 2011)

I tried this because of you . Beautiful! I can't believe I hadn't thought to use it over black before. Duh.


----------



## Shypo (Aug 11, 2011)

Ingenue said:


> Oh favorites are easy for me...
> 
> SKIN BASE.... yep
> 
> ...


	Hi Ingenue!  What is it you like about Skin Base?  I have a few Illamasqua products, and am looking to potentially add to my collection.....always interested to her your recs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.  Thanks!


----------



## Ingenue (Aug 11, 2011)

Hey Shypo!

  	I LOVE Skin Base... here, let me count the ways:

  	-You need the smallest amount of product to get the job done

  	-Looks like SKIN, not foundation on skin

  	-Buildable from sheer to full coverage with just a couple drops of product

  	-Sets beautifully in about 30 seconds... sometimes no need for powder

  	-Wears all day with minimal blotting (I have very oily skin) and looks like I'm not really wearing makeup

  	-Subtly adjusts to your individual shading. I'm not kidding. When I first got it I was fussing because I thought it was too light... but then it darkened just a bit on my skin, and merged right into my undertones. I was FLOORED.

  	**I wore it for my headshots because I trusted that it would look like I just had really great skin, not like I was wearing a ton of makeup. It worked. I really love this stuff.


----------



## Shypo (Aug 11, 2011)

^^ Thanks so much!  I definitely have to check this out!


----------



## Necrobelle (Aug 17, 2011)

Hello everyone Specktra Newbie here! So i noticed that there was some Illamasqua MUAs posting on here and a few well read Illamasqua fans. 
  	Hopefully someone can assist me.

  	Firstly i am shade 133 in Illamasqua Rich Liquid foundation and from there comparison chart online there is no direct match for the skin base foundation. Does anyone know what i can do to get the shade i am looking for (maybe mix 2 or something) BTW i am very very fair skinned with a definite neutral (leaning towards yellow but more beige) undertone. Not too much pink in my skin.

  	Ok my second question. I gave away my Rich Liquid foundation (i am kicking myself for this) because i just could not get it to work.

  	i tried using my fingers, paddle foundation brush, stippling brush, dense flat top brush, fluffy blusher brush, a wet sponge, mixing it with my moisturizer. I thought i had tried everything. My result would be cakey and accentuate my dry patches, and it would just start looking worse the longer i wore it. Was there some way i could have made it work? It had such good coverage and the price point was good for me, I am thinking of picking up a sample at Sephora and trying to work with it again, but i just don't know what else to try.

  	Thanks to anyone who can help me!


----------



## LeeleeBell (Aug 17, 2011)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *Necrobelle* 



 		 			Ok my second question. I gave away my Rich Liquid foundation (i am kicking myself for this) because i just could not get it to work.

 		 			i tried using my fingers, paddle foundation brush, stippling brush, dense flat top brush, fluffy blusher brush, a wet sponge, mixing it with my moisturizer. I thought i had tried everything. My result would be cakey and accentuate my dry patches, and it would just start looking worse the longer i wore it. Was there some way i could have made it work? It had such good coverage and the price point was good for me, I am thinking of picking up a sample at Sephora and trying to work with it again, but i just don't know what else to try.

 		 			Thanks to anyone who can help me!



  	RF fdtn is HG for me....Here's my routine (My skin is dry with some enlarged pores; I do get some shine in the t-zone by afternoon but its not ott)...I put on Cerave pm or am moisturizer, then my primer which is either anti chaffing gel or Illamasqua Satin primer. 

 	I apply the foundation a little at a time, warming it up in my hands before applying. Most often, I sheer down (on top of my hand) with a drop of moisturizer or illuminator (currently that's Revlon Spa in Barelight)....I blend that in my fingers, not on a brush or sponge...You get a smoother texture that way
 	[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]If you have dry skin like I do, b[/FONT]rushes will make your skin flaky as they cause micro exfoliation as you rub them into your skin, tapping motions with a sponge leave your skin smoother if it's dry.

 	I put some MSFN by MAC in the t-zone and I am usually good to go for the day


----------



## kayley123 (Aug 22, 2011)

AceYourFaceUK or any other Illamasqua ladies:
  	Would you say the Loose Powder in LP005 suit all skintones equally well, or does it suit lighter-tones better?


----------



## Nicala (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi ladies! What would you suggest as a first Illamasqua product? I lucky have access to it locally so I might make a trip over and pick something up. I'm about NC25ish.


----------



## AceYourFaceUK (Aug 22, 2011)

kayley123 said:


> AceYourFaceUK or any other Illamasqua ladies:
> Would you say the Loose Powder in LP005 suit all skintones equally well, or does it suit lighter-tones better?


 	Hi there! I like LP005. It's definitely pink in the pan, but you cannot detect it at all on darker (or lighter skin) once it's on. I'm a 15 in Skin Base (RL 240 + 325) and I use it in the compact form when I start to get a little oily in the t-zone area. A friend of mine is a #17 in Skin Base and uses it to set her cream and liquid foundations. I hope that helps ).


----------



## AceYourFaceUK (Aug 22, 2011)

The nail polishes are really impressive and I love the pigmentation of the lipsticks and Intense glosses. The loose pigments are also really versatile. You can add them to lipgloss, foundation (Static, Furor), cheek highlight (Static), nail polishes, use as eyeliner or (obviously) wear them on  the eyes! Hmm, I think I might be recommending loose pigment in "Static" lol. It was my gateway drug.  Happy shopping!


Nicala said:


> Hi ladies! What would you suggest as a first Illamasqua product? I lucky have access to it locally so I might make a trip over and pick something up. I'm about NC25ish.


----------



## Curly1908 (Aug 23, 2011)

Hmmm...get the n/p in "Muse" (one of my fav Illamasqua products) or the l/g in "Temper" (since I see u like reds)!


Nicala said:


> Hi ladies! What would you suggest as a first Illamasqua product? I lucky have access to it locally so I might make a trip over and pick something up. I'm about NC25ish.


----------



## apocalypgloss (Sep 2, 2011)

They just released Theatre Of The Nameless and I'm in love with all the visuals--

  	http://www.illamasqua.com/collections/theatre-of-nameless

  	There's so much I want from this that it is unreal, starting with the green lipgloss.


----------



## m_floffy_boes (Sep 2, 2011)

Oh my God, the new promotional pictures are absolutely stunning.  I love that Illamasqua actually TRY with their visuals, compared to Mac, whose pictures are dull and completely uninspiring.   In regards to the skin base foundation, I absolutely love it. I don't have the best skin, and the amount of make-up I ordinarily have to wear to cover acne scarring is ridiculous, and quickly goes very cakey. With the skin base, it looks so natural. I still have to use a heavy duty concealer, but the difference is amazing.  The only thing I find is that it's quite drying on my skin, so I've started to use a light layer of Bobbie Brown moisture rich foundation, and then buff in the Skin base over that.  But yeah, love love love.  Every time I start to get bored with make-up, Illamasqua rekindles my love of it with the amazing pictures!


----------



## katred (Sep 3, 2011)

Wow. I am totally in love with Kontrol and Violate, even though I'm sure I'd rarely use them...


----------



## Cerydwen (Sep 3, 2011)

Those are the two product's I'd picked out as my favourites too Katred. I'll need to see swatches or go to the shop to try them out - I have a few other Illamasqua products, some of whick I love and others which I've been disappointed with, so I want to check out the pignmentation and textures first. I also have to admit to having defected somewhat to Morgana Criptoria's lip products - I loved the new balms I bought - and she's putting her new lipsticks and glosses online next week, so I'm waiting to see what she has come up with.


----------



## LeeleeBell (Sep 3, 2011)

For those of you lucky enough to have seen/bought these already...I am really really neeeding swatches of : Belladonna l/g, Ambition blush and Morale Blush....

  	Prettty Please, with sugar on top!

  	Sephora.com is such a tease...they had them on the list of products but then of course, they are not in stock


----------



## shellygrrl (Sep 3, 2011)

They should be available on the 8th or so; that's when Theatre of the Nameless is supposed to hit the counters (and I'd think that also means Sephora).


----------



## wishonastar (Sep 5, 2011)

I've ordered Belladonna Intense Lipgloss, Depravity and Androgen Cream Pigments and Berber Pure Pigment, looks like such a beautiful brick red. The green lipgloss looks so cool but I'd never wear it.


----------



## LisaOrestea (Sep 6, 2011)

Ok, I'm a bit late to the party but whilst I was out on tour I managed to get my hands on Skin Base (I went to the Glasgow counter)

	It is incredible. I don't think I could ever use another day to day liquid foundation. It is so natural looking. I don't have perfect skin (far from it...I'm very acne prone. Even at 22 years old!) and I wouldn't say this stuff makes me look like I have perfect skin but it also doesn't look like I have caked loads of make up on to try and cover imperfections. It just makes my skin look better than normal.

	It also holds up like a dream on stage, and photographs well too. Most foundations I have tried on stage give me a white cast (even if they don't have SPF in them which is odd.)

	Here is me, towards the end of a set - kind of looking like a mess.....but my skin looks fine! Baring in mind that this was one of the hottest and craziest shows I have ever played (I front a metal band, so I'm used to looking disgusting when I come off stage haha) I would say that Skin Base is a bit of a miracle worker!


----------



## *JJ* (Sep 13, 2011)

i'm so excited to try the skin base foundation! i had to order off the website because there's no illamasqua counter in my country. i chose SB2, i hope i finally found a foundation that's light enough for me..


----------



## AceYourFaceUK (Sep 15, 2011)

LeeleeBell said:


> For those of you lucky enough to have seen/bought these already...I am really really neeeding swatches of : Belladonna l/g, Ambition blush and Morale Blush....
> 
> Prettty Please, with sugar on top!
> 
> Sephora.com is such a tease...they had them on the list of products but then of course, they are not in stock


	Hi LeeleeBell and everyone. I've had my 4 items from the collection for nearly a week now. I couldn't even open the box for the first two days due to lack of time. I have finally edited my swatch photos (on fair and dark skin) and thoughts for my blog. You can find swatches of Belladonna, Androgen, Berber and Ambition here: http://aceyourface.co.uk/2011/09/15/illamasqua-theatre-of-the-nameless-haul-review/ . I have a swatch of a few of the other items that I did on the back of my hand at the Illamasqua counter in Birmingham see below). Just an FYI, they did not have a tester or any stock of Balladonna, which I don't understand. Illamasqua's website does not indicate it being a web-exclusive. Very confused about that.


----------



## LeeleeBell (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks so much, you're so sweet to post these swatches! I already bought/received Ambition and Belladonna (posted my swatches in the Illa. swatch thread) and I am SOOOOO in love with both, omg...can't even tell you how much I love em. Now your swatches are making me want Androgen too!



AceYourFaceUK said:


> Hi LeeleeBell and everyone. I've had my 4 items from the collection for nearly a week now. I couldn't even open the box for the first two days due to lack of time. I have finally edited my swatch photos (on fair and dark skin) and thoughts for my blog. You can find swatches of Belladonna, Androgen, Berber and Ambition here: http://aceyourface.co.uk/2011/09/15/illamasqua-theatre-of-the-nameless-haul-review/ . I have a swatch of a few of the other items that I did on the back of my hand at the Illamasqua counter in Birmingham see below). Just an FYI, they did not have a tester or any stock of Balladonna, which I don't understand. Illamasqua's website does not indicate it being a web-exclusive. Very confused about that.


----------



## apocalypgloss (Sep 15, 2011)

Terrific!  I'm off to view the blog, now.  Thank you for the preview!

  	There are shipping codes til Sunday midnight GMT, too.  AW10 for free shipping on a £40 purchase for international (for the US, this saves me something like $13), AWUK for UK folks.


----------



## panther27 (Sep 15, 2011)

I tried to order Berber pigment off of the Illamasqua site,and it said it can't be shipped to the US.Boo Illamasqua


----------



## shellygrrl (Sep 15, 2011)

Certain products of theirs can't be shipped outside the EU. Methinks it has to do with cosmetic regulations or some such tomfoolery. Maybe, hopefully, a UKer would be willing to do a CP for you?


----------



## apocalypgloss (Sep 16, 2011)

I had that problem with Daemon last year but then ASOS sold it and shipped it to me instead.  If you can't get a CP, maybe haunt ASOS until the collection comes out there?


----------



## bis (Oct 18, 2011)

Those of you that have Ambition, do you also have a problem of it being so crumbly? When I got it pigment was everywhere and when I use, it feels like a sandstorm (slightly exaggerated). Is this normal for the new formula?


----------



## LeeleeBell (Oct 18, 2011)

bis said:


> Is this normal for the new formula?



 	It does seem to have more fall out/powder than the regular blushes, and as you use it up, the surface looks a bit rougher from where the shimmer particles come off. I find that the color changed a bit/darkened as I used up the first layer, strangely? Despite all of this, it's HG for me....I love it.


----------



## bis (Oct 18, 2011)

LeeleeBell said:


> It does seem to have more fall out/powder than the regular blushes, and as you use it up, the surface looks a bit rougher from where the shimmer particles come off. I find that the color changed a bit/darkened as I used up the first layer, strangely? Despite all of this, it's HG for me....I love it.


  This is my first blush of Illamasqua, so compared to other blushes I have it is a lot more, more than an MSF even. But you are right, the color is amazing, I might even put up with the messiness


----------



## iqaganda (Nov 5, 2011)

Hi! Is there any dupe thread for the Illamasqua Lipsticks and Powder Blushes? I love their color ranges but unfortunately, it's not available locally in Hong Kong... TIA!


----------



## shellygrrl (Nov 5, 2011)

You can order from their website (illamasqua.com); most products will ship worldwide.


----------



## PinkBasset (Nov 20, 2011)

Has anyone tried the Freak fragrance? How is it? I'm tempted by it, but buying fragrance online without smelling it first seems a bit weird in a way, what if I don't like it at all.


----------



## PinkBasset (Dec 9, 2011)

I'm answering to my own question, but I went and bought the Freak fragrance! I really like it, so that's great! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's not "freak" at all, it's a nice floral scent, but a mysterious and interesting floral. I also got quite a few other pieces too, I'm very excited about them.


----------



## katred (Dec 10, 2011)

Looking forward to your reviews, Pink Basset! I'm curious about Freak, but it is such an incredible hassle to ship perfumes into Canada that a lot of companies won't even do it- or will at least strictly limit which ones they will ship. Even if Illamasqua were to send it to me, I'm worried it would get stuck in customs forever...

  	That said, if it's more a floral scent, I don't feel too badly about missing it. I like florals, but I'm more of an oriental scent kind of girl.


----------



## Richelle83 (Dec 10, 2011)

Do the lipsticks have a chemical smell or are they scented? I've been staring at swatches of those bad boys but the smell/taste issue keeps me from trying brands other than MAC.


----------



## coffee1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I don't own any lipsticks (yet) but I swatch Kontrol every time I'm in Sephora, and I've never noticed a scent.


----------



## LeeleeBell (Feb 2, 2012)

So excited to hear via Twitter that Skin Base will soon be available at Sephora/USA....I was finally matched to SB #6 after a very sweet fellow makeup lover sent me some samples.
  	For reference: At the moment my skin tone is somewhere in the abyss between NC15 and NC20 in MAC...mostly neutral, slight warm tinge (but still too neutral for MAC). My best match so far has been BB Skin foundation Cool Beige. (Illamasqua RF 135 is a tad too light for me for more info)

  	I really love the sample of Skin Base so much! Can't wait to get a full jar/tube.


----------



## shellygrrl (Feb 2, 2012)

Hopefully it'll be the full range of Skin Base and not just select colours.


----------



## martiangurll (Feb 3, 2012)

Any Illamasqua/MAC fans who can recommend a cream blush in the family as Pet Me blush from MAC.  Its a mid tone, blue based pink...


----------



## fleur de lis (Feb 3, 2012)

martiangurll said:


> Any Illamasqua/MAC fans who can recommend a cream blush in the family as Pet Me blush from MAC.  Its a mid tone, blue based pink...


  	Promise


----------



## laura81 (Mar 2, 2012)

A preview for the new Illamasqua collection has been released on their newly remodeled website.  



http://www.illamasqua.com/explore/


----------



## katred (Mar 2, 2012)

laura81 said:


> A preview for the new Illamasqua collection has been released on their newly remodeled website.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.illamasqua.com/explore/


	That's a clever image, because it looks so extreme, but when you start dissecting the components, it's really only the lips that are "out there"- everything else is quite wearable.


----------



## kabuki_KILLER (Mar 14, 2012)

I am not sure about white eyebrows being wearable. I think teal lips are more wearable than white brows. XD

	I am really excited about this collection, though. It looks so great. I really need that mint cream pigment and the white eyeliner. It's a shame the teal lipstick isn't available here. T__T


----------



## Allura Beauty (Mar 14, 2012)

Human Fundamentalism swatches will be going up in this thread.  Swatches for the Fundamental palette are up already.


----------



## Ingenue (Mar 16, 2012)

I don't believe that the collection is available at Sephora, at least not yet. I've been on their site and called the flagship store here in California and they don't have it.

  	The site has one of the promo pictures, but not the products themselves.


----------



## mrslovejoy (Mar 16, 2012)

Ingenue said:


> I don't believe that the collection is available at Sephora, at least not yet. I've been on their site and called the flagship store here in California and they don't have it.
> 
> The site has one of the promo pictures, but not the products themselves.



 	I think Temptalia said Sephora is going to get this collection on March 20th.


----------



## Ingenue (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks! I was worried because sometimes they get the collections WAY late... even the flagships. Thanks for the info!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Mar 16, 2012)

I have purchased my first product from Illamasqua! I got the Intense Lipgloss in Indulge and it's a gorgeous hot pink color! I will have to try out more of their products soon!


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 17, 2012)

Human Fundamentalism was released here in Australia a few days ago. I reviewed and swatched Apocalips lipstick and Burst eye shadow on my blog. The colours are really pretty!
http://fascitorium.net/902


----------



## katred (Mar 17, 2012)

spectrolite said:


> Human Fundamentalism was released here in Australia a few days ago. I reviewed and swatched Apocalips lipstick and Burst eye shadow on my blog. The colours are really pretty!
> http://fascitorium.net/902



 	I love the look you did with Apocalips and Currant l/l!


----------



## Allura Beauty (Mar 22, 2012)

mrslovejoy said:


> I think Temptalia said Sephora is going to get this collection on March 20th.




	It is available on Sephora.com and will be available in select stores starting today (3/22), but doesn't launch widely in stores until April.


----------



## shellygrrl (Mar 22, 2012)

Skin Base is now on Sephora but it seems like the numbering is different or something. There are quite a few _x.5_ shades. Strange, that.


----------



## jetjet (May 5, 2012)

I have emerge cream pigment which makes an awesome colour corrector for under the eyes, but I think I need something to correct for redness too - would bedaub be a good choice?


----------



## shellygrrl (May 6, 2012)

It's worth a shot.


----------



## katred (May 7, 2012)

Not sure if anyone knows about this, but on the new Sephora site, I no longer see the message about Illamasqua not being available in Canada. Does that mean they ship here now? 

  	I did notice that my Sephora had received some of the Illamasqua nail polishes recently, so hopefully, that means we'll get the rest of the brand too...


----------



## jetjet (May 12, 2012)

Is the .5 shades on sephora new the shades illamasqua announced on their FB page (i think they come out next week)


----------



## shellygrrl (May 12, 2012)

They are! So the US got the new shades first, but at the expense of not getting some of the already-released ones (2, 3, 4, 5, 6, and 7).


----------



## aradhana (May 13, 2012)

katred said:


> Not sure if anyone knows about this, but on the new Sephora site, I no longer see the message about Illamasqua not being available in Canada. Does that mean they ship here now?
> 
> I did notice that my Sephora had received some of the Illamasqua nail polishes recently, so hopefully, that means we'll get the rest of the brand too...


  	i recently placed a (small) order from illamasqua....(not through sephora) i bought a blush and the sealing gel, and there was no problem for the delivery of those items.  

  	i overheard some girls asking one of the salespeople at sephora about (i think) illamasqua products since the polishes were there, and the sales person responded something along the lines that it's due to the canadian laws regarding  cosmetics vs. polishes. so maybe we'll have the rest of illamasqua at sephora soon enough?

  	incidentally katred, i think the new sephora here opens on june 1 or something....yay!


----------



## katred (May 13, 2012)

aradhana said:


> i recently placed a (small) order from illamasqua....(not through sephora) i bought a blush and the sealing gel, and there was no problem for the delivery of those items.
> 
> i overheard some girls asking one of the salespeople at sephora about (i think) illamasqua products since the polishes were there, and the sales person responded something along the lines that it's due to the canadian laws regarding  cosmetics vs. polishes. so maybe we'll have the rest of illamasqua at sephora soon enough?
> 
> incidentally katred, i think the new sephora here opens on june 1 or something....yay!


  	Great news! I freaked out a bunch of workers because I stuck my head in there a couple of weeks ago to see how they were doing. I mean, they're right there on a busy street. Surely I'm not the first one to look in?

  	It's interesting what you were told about Illamasqua, because at the same Sephora (I'm assuming- the one at Pointe Claire) I was told last year that they wouldn't be carrying Illamasqua because the sales in the US hadn't been strong enough. I sometimes wonder if anyone outside their marketing department knows the actual story.


----------



## aradhana (May 13, 2012)

katred said:


> Great news! I freaked out a bunch of workers because I stuck my head in there a couple of weeks ago to see how they were doing. I mean, they're right there on a busy street. Surely I'm not the first one to look in?
> 
> It's interesting what you were told about Illamasqua, because at the same Sephora (I*'m assuming- the one at Pointe Claire*) I was told last year that they wouldn't be carrying Illamasqua because the sales in the US hadn't been strong enough. I sometimes wonder if anyone outside their marketing department knows the actual story.


  	yep, definitely was the pointe-claire branch.  i don't want to slag the staff there, because i've been helped by some very nice sales people, but maybe they really don't know the answer...

  	i know that canada doeshave some laws that make it more complicated for cosmetics companies...e.g.they make them jump through certain hoops-- a makeup artist at the nars in the bay downtown told me the new nars tinted moisturizer is supposedly spf 25 or something, but it doesn't meet one of our standards, so they aren't allowed to label it so.

  	in any case, i was at the sephora in ottawa last week, and the sales assistant helping me said june 1st...and i was thrilled!!!! but maybe my wallet wasn't...


----------



## toxicangel101 (May 28, 2012)

Sorry if this has already been asked (30 pages of thread is a lot to trawl though :s) But has anyone depotted their illamasqua eyeshadows? How easy are they? I want to get some but i dont have the space to keep them all in singles, I need to put them into my Z palettes save space.


----------



## shellygrrl (May 28, 2012)

I haven't done it as I don't have any Illamasqua eyeshadows, but I wonder if it'd be similar to depotting NYX, since they have similar packaging (squareish container)?


----------



## Rei79 (May 31, 2012)

i dun own any illamasqua eye shadows but i have 2 of their blushers.. and i use alcohol to depot.. overall they need a bit of patience during the process of depotting..


----------



## *JJ* (Jun 1, 2012)

does anyone have illamasqua's powder foundation and can comment on it?  i'm looking to replace my mac studio fix plus powder foundation and i love illamasqua's color range. how is the coverage?


----------



## shellygrrl (Jun 1, 2012)

This may help you a bit... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GCdCwO6twbc


----------



## Corally (Aug 6, 2012)

I''ve ordered twice now and I'm really impressed with the products. Especially the blushes are great, they are sooo pigmented! But I love everything I have so far!


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 8, 2012)

I put in a smallish order on their website last month during their summer sale. Got a couple of the nail polishes (Scorn and Propaganda), plus their l/s in Sangers. I tried Scorn first; it lasted on my fingers for five days... and almost nothing has lasted that long on my finger nails. Plus, Sangers is, IMO, my perfect red. Absolutely stunning.


----------



## katred (Aug 9, 2012)

shellygrrl said:


> I put in a smallish order on their website last month during their summer sale. Got a couple of the nail polishes (Scorn and Propaganda), plus their l/s in Sangers. I tried Scorn first; it lasted on my fingers for five days... and almost nothing has lasted that long on my finger nails. Plus, Sangers is, IMO, my perfect red. Absolutely stunning.


  	I've had my eye on Sangers for a while. Is their formula very drying? I've heard different things and while my lips aren't overly sensitive, they can get dried out from matte lipsticks.

  	I don't think I've ever had any polish last five days in any formula. I'll have to give Illamasqua a try!


----------



## Ingenue (Aug 9, 2012)

I have Sangers Katred. The formula is pretty drying. I use a healthy dose of balm before I put it on.


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 9, 2012)

It is a bit dry, yeah. Definitely use a balm first. (If it isn't for you, of course Illamasqua has several other reds to choose from. )


----------



## Merula (Aug 9, 2012)

Does anyone own any of their brushes? I would really love to own them, but the price is even higher than the MAC ones so I'm still on the fence. I'd love to finally upgrade to quality brushes.

  	I love Illamasqua's nail polishes, I have 9 of them so far. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 The lipsticks are somewhat drying depending on the shade, but for me it's something I'm used to as they tend to do that naturally. I try to hydrate my lips prior to wearing Sangers and it looks much better. It's also very long lasting. Kontrol looks the most dry on me, while Climax is rather comfortable to wear and not as drying.


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 10, 2012)

I don't own any of the brushes. That said, I can tell you all Illamasqua's brushes have synthetic bristles.


----------



## tats (Aug 23, 2012)

I just bought this crazy Apocalips lipstick(and loads more stuff) I just fell in love with the colour of the lipstick. I hope I will rock it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	Can't wait for my package to arrive now.. ))))))


----------



## martiangurll (Aug 30, 2012)

Did you get it yet???  I have considered ordering, but I truly live in a one horse town with little culture, and no where to wear it, so I am choosing to just live vicariously...that is a gorgeous color


----------



## tats (Aug 31, 2012)

martiangurll said:


> Did you get it yet???  I have considered ordering, but I truly live in a one horse town with little culture, and no where to wear it, so I am choosing to just live vicariously...that is a gorgeous color


  	I did and I loooove it  it is a bold colour for sure but I don't care. I will proudly wear it. I think this will be my go to going out lippie lol
  	i do like it when I'm a little tanned though, I think on fair skin it may look a little dramatic, but I love it with their skin base foundation in AU as a blush.

  	Couldn't resist not to show it off 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







  	Sorry for messy look, this is after work


----------



## aradhana (Sep 3, 2012)

katred said:


> Not sure if anyone knows about this, but on the new Sephora site, I no longer see the message about Illamasqua not being available in Canada. Does that mean they ship here now?
> 
> I did notice that my Sephora had received some of the Illamasqua nail polishes recently, so hopefully, that means we'll get the rest of the brand too...


  	as a test i tried to purchase a quad, and when i went to checkout, it gives me a message saying that the product cannot be shipped to canadian addresses...
  	snif.
  	anyway, i think i'm going to make another purchase straight from illamasqua, since the price is going to be similar....


----------



## martiangurll (Sep 4, 2012)

tats said:


> I did and I loooove it  it is a bold colour for sure but I don't care. I will proudly wear it. I think this will be my go to going out lippie lol
> i do like it when I'm a little tanned though, I think on fair skin it may look a little dramatic, but I love it with their skin base foundation in AU as a blush.
> 
> Couldn't resist not to show it off
> ...


	Love it!


----------



## snerfsnerf (Sep 12, 2012)

Hi! I have MUFE HD in 115 and it seems too dark and too pinky/orangey. Sephora sells Illamasqua, which I'd like to try, but they don't sell the solid shades. Would 5.5 be a good match + white? I had been thinking that #4, 4.5 or 5 would be good + white. I *think* I used to wear NW 15-20 in MAC but I can't recall. Otherwise I may go back to Laura Mercier (I think I wore porcelain ivory, which was probably just a tad too light). I believe that I have yellow/pink undertones. I'm the kind of pale that glows in pictures. 

  	Here's a stripe of 115 on my jaw in natural (evening) light. You'll be able to see on the left that I have Kat von D Lock It foundation on, which I know for certain now is not a good match. Pic is a bit darker than when I took it. Sorry.

  	Help!


----------



## tats (Sep 15, 2012)

snerfsnerf said:


> Hi! I have MUFE HD in 115 and it seems too dark and too pinky/orangey. Sephora sells Illamasqua, which I'd like to try, but they don't sell the solid shades. Would 5.5 be a good match + white? I had been thinking that #4, 4.5 or 5 would be good + white. I *think* I used to wear NW 15-20 in MAC but I can't recall. Otherwise I may go back to Laura Mercier (I think I wore porcelain ivory, which was probably just a tad too light). I believe that I have yellow/pink undertones. I'm the kind of pale that glows in pictures.
> 
> Here's a stripe of 115 on my jaw in natural (evening) light. You'll be able to see on the left that I have Kat von D Lock It foundation on, which I know for certain now is not a good match. Pic is a bit darker than when I took it. Sorry.
> 
> Help!


  	Which Illamasqua foundation are you interested in? They have several options and the one that hase the biggest shade range is their skin base foundation.. I'm sure you will be able to find a match there.. On their official(UK) website the have descriptions of shades (pink, yellow or neutral undertones) + swatches and pics. They also have a shade comparison charts with other brands here: http://www.illamasqua.com/assets/files/illamasqua-skinbase-comparison-charts.pdf


----------



## snerfsnerf (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you so much for your help! I will take a look at the site. PS—I have since bought Daniel Sandler's Porcelain, which is quite nice and works for me in natural light... but not when photographed with a flash. Gah. I am so in between colours.


----------



## tats (Sep 26, 2012)

You're welcome  I hope you will find the right shade for yourself. I know it's a pain. I took me a while to find the right foundation shade for myself. Evertyhting was just too pink or dark for me. Finally, I stumbled across Estee Lauder double wear and found a perfect shade there  so happy now..)


----------



## ultraviolet (Oct 8, 2012)

any NC20's find a good foundation shade in skinbase?


----------



## tats (Oct 9, 2012)

ultraviolet said:


> any NC20's find a good foundation shade in skinbase?


	I would say 3/4.5 if needed yellow and if needed yellow and pink undertone then 4


----------



## MadTheologian (Oct 21, 2012)

Sephora is selling a mystery set for 60 bucks.  You get Jo'mina the nail polish, Fable the lipstick, and eight different products of unknown color.  I do know that Debenhams in the UK is selling a similar set for about the same price, pound-wise.  I ordered it today, so I am hoping for decent stuff!


----------



## kimibos (Oct 21, 2012)

tats said:


> I did and I loooove it  it is a bold colour for sure but I don't care. I will proudly wear it. I think this will be my go to going out lippie lol
> i do like it when I'm a little tanned though, I think on fair skin it may look a little dramatic, but I love it with their skin base foundation in AU as a blush.
> 
> Couldn't resist not to show it off
> ...


  	     yes i just order it, i love how it looks on you!! i also ordered the violate lipgloss. i cant wait  to get them. i couldnt resist the free shipping and only paying like $40 for both.


----------



## BuickMackane (Oct 23, 2012)

Magnetism is my first Illamasqua lippie and I'm wearing it today. It's such a nice colour! I can't think of a dupe in my stash, but that's probably because I don't have any berry-ish colours. There are probably some similar colours out there.

  	It applied very well and it feels great on the lips. I can't say anything about staying power yet as I've only had it on for about 3 hours and I haven't eaten anything since I applied it. It has survived several cups of coffee though 

  	Overall, great first impressions! The only thing I don't like about it is the packaging. Nothing wrong with the way it looks but it feels a bit cheap somehow. Not that I'm going to lose any sleep over it though. lol.


----------



## Tanjola (Nov 8, 2012)

MadTheologian said:


> Sephora is selling a mystery set for 60 bucks. You get Jo'mina the nail polish, Fable the lipstick, and eight different products of unknown color. I do know that Debenhams in the UK is selling a similar set for about the same price, pound-wise. I ordered it today, so I am hoping for decent stuff!


  	Have you received your kit yet? I just ordered this kit today. It's gotten mixed reviews online. Please let me know what you think. TIA


----------



## MadTheologian (Nov 13, 2012)

Tanjola said:


> Have you received your kit yet? I just ordered this kit today. It's gotten mixed reviews online. Please let me know what you think. TIA


  	Yes, I received the kit, and I actually enjoyed it.  I think those who are aware of Illamasqua's ethos and unorthodox range of colors would enjoy it the most.  

  	From a Sephora.com review I did:


 	I hesitated ordering it due to mixed reviews (mold? odd colors no one uses?) but figured that I might have some use of the colors. I was happy to say that I got a good bag.
 	Besides Jo'Mina and Fable, I got:
	Brazen cream blusher (very red!)
	Superior Liquid Metal (royal blue)
	Intrude eyeshadow (dark taupe)
	Tantrum sheer lipgloss (purple/magenta!!! )
	Succubus Intense lipgloss (rich red)
	Drench lipstick (pink berry red)
	Cane medium pencil (yellow)
	Severe medium pencil (warm brown)
 	Here is the deal: If you currently enjoy Illamasqua cosmetics, if you love bold unconventional colors, I recommend the mystery selection. I do not recommend this for those with more conventional tastes.
 	************************
 	Since then, I tried most of the products.  I found Fable to be dry and unforgiving, so I recommend conditioning your lips overnight before using Fable.  Drench worked better.  The Liquid Metal creased on my eyes, but I had good luck with Intrude.  I got good compliments for my Succubus gloss from one of the Chanel ladies at my local Von Maur.  Tantrum is beautiful with its shimmer.  I ordered a Crown Brush set and I planned to use the Brazen blush with it.  (This would be the first time I would wear blush.)  Cane brighten my eyes, Severe worked well.  
 	Visited the Sephora shop in my area to show off and one of its staff told me that they had one customer returned it due to dissatisfaction.  Hopefully, you got a great kit and if it does not work out, you can try returning it to the store.  I thought I had pics of my kit.  Let me see if I find them.


----------



## Tanjola (Nov 13, 2012)

Thank you so much for the review. I did order the kit. I should receive it tommorrow. I will report back with my thoughts and pics. 


MadTheologian said:


> Severe medium pencil (warm brown) 		 			Here is the deal: If you currently enjoy Illamasqua cosmetics, if you love bold unconventional colors, I recommend the mystery selection. I do not recommend this for those with more conventional tastes.
> ************************
> Since then, I tried most of the products.  I found Fable to be dry and unforgiving, so I recommend conditioning your lips overnight before using Fable.  Drench worked better.  The Liquid Metal creased on my eyes, but I had good luck with Intrude.  I got good compliments for my Succubus gloss from one of the Chanel ladies at my local Von Maur.  Tantrum is beautiful with its shimmer.  I ordered a Crown Brush set and I planned to use the Brazen blush with it.  (This would be the first time I would wear blush.)  Cane brighten my eyes, Severe worked well.
> Visited the Sephora shop in my area to show off and one of its staff told me that they had one customer returned it due to dissatisfaction.  Hopefully, you got a great kit and if it does not work out, you can try returning it to the store.  I thought I had pics of my kit.  Let me see if I find them.


----------



## kimibos (Nov 13, 2012)

im gonna get it around christmas. people were problably mad cause they wanted red, pink and peachy things. illamasqua is definitely for people that want to be different and want different bold lips in purple, black or green . i think that is cool that you can get something that you werent thinking about getting and just be surprise by it, and of course thinking that illamasqua dares you to wear it.


----------



## lindylou2001 (Dec 1, 2012)

Massive discounts at illamasqua till Christmas. I'm a recent convertee to the brand and I'm registered on their pro list, which gives me 20% discount, but they have just upped that to a massive 40% for Christmas!!! I'm now literally spent up ha ha......but have a big bag of goodies to keep me happy!  Unlike mac,  Illamasqua is free to register, just sign up on their website and upload your documents. It's available to students aswell as professionals. Just upload your acceptance letter and your college ID x


----------



## katred (Dec 8, 2012)

Looks like Illamasqua are taking their most popular shades of blush and putting them in duos for the Spring. Plus, they'll be offering a sculpting brush that looks a lot like the one Mac had earlier this year. 

  	http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2012/12/illamasqua-blush.html


----------



## aradhana (Dec 8, 2012)

katred said:


> Looks like Illamasqua are taking their most popular shades of blush and putting them in duos for the Spring. Plus, they'll be offering a sculpting brush that looks a lot like the one Mac had earlier this year.
> 
> http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2012/12/illamasqua-blush.html


  	i just received the hussy/lover duo which i purchased as a xmas gift for my sister in law.  they had that particular one in the 'christmas gift' collection. i didn't realize that they're going to be doing more of them, but the other two look nice as well.


----------



## MACina (Dec 8, 2012)

Thank you katred!
  	It is very nice to see more blush duos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	And the brush does really look like the MAC # 163.I love this brush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





katred said:


> Looks like Illamasqua are taking their most popular shades of blush and putting them in duos for the Spring. Plus, they'll be offering a sculpting brush that looks a lot like the one Mac had earlier this year.
> 
> http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2012/12/illamasqua-blush.html


----------



## rubytitania (Dec 12, 2012)

Not sure if it's any help to anyone, but my perfect match in the Skin Base foundation is a mix of equal parts 2 and 3.5. I bought 2 at first but it's just a tad too light and makes me look a bit ghostly. 3.5 is a little dark but blended together they are perfect!

  	I am fair with pink undertones, NW15-ish in MAC. I say "ish" because I find that NW15 in some products is very different from others. For reference, NW15 in Studio Finish concealer and Select Moisturecover concealer is absolutely fine for me, but NW15 in Studio Fix Fluid is too dark and orange. I use MSF Natural in Light.

  	Hope that is some help to people who can't test it out in stores!


----------



## MACina (Dec 15, 2012)

Review on the Intense Lipgloss *Stranger* on _temptalia.com_:

http://www.temptalia.com/illamasqua-stranger-intense-lipgloss-review-photos-swatches


  	It is really a stunning color 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	Especially for mixing with other glosses and lipsticks.


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 15, 2012)

Too bad Christine got another splayed applicator brush, though.  But yeah, that's a very pretty gold.


----------



## Rei79 (Dec 16, 2012)

may I ask you gals something??

  	Do you gals put on Gleam before setting your foundation or after your foundation?? I pat on Gleam after I have set my foundation and it "creases" on me.. =(


----------



## Zorgon3000 (Dec 16, 2012)

Rei79 said:


> may I ask you gals something??
> 
> Do you gals put on Gleam before setting your foundation or after your foundation?? I pat on Gleam after I have set my foundation and it "creases" on me.. =(


  	Put it on BEFORE you set your foundation. What i normally do is apply the gleam cream after my foundation and concealer, and then i set it with an illuminating powder so it doesnt take away from the shine, yet keeps it in place. The rest of my face I use my regular setting powder.


----------



## Rei79 (Dec 17, 2012)

Zorgon3000 said:


> Put it on BEFORE you set your foundation. What i normally do is apply the gleam cream after my foundation and concealer, and then i set it with an illuminating powder so it doesnt take away from the shine, yet keeps it in place. The rest of my face I use my regular setting powder.


  	Alright! I shall try it again.. =) thanks babe!


----------



## Liz2012 (Dec 20, 2012)

I applied for the professional discount yesterday on their website, received an email barely 30 mins after sending in my documents that it was approved. I'm very impressed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Placed an order right away, i got Cameo, Noble, Creator, and Boosh Nail Varnishes, Belladonna Intense Lipgloss, and Hussy & Katie Powder Blushers. Really excited to receive my order


----------



## katelyn0 (Jan 10, 2013)

Does anyone know of a website I can order Illamasqua from Canada? So frustrated with the Sephora Canada website. Illamasqua's products are on the Sephora Canada website, I add them to my cart, then when I go to check out it says "forbbiden items have been removed from your cart"... And every single item is Illamasqua and says they cannot be shipped to Canada. WTF?! Why are they on the website then?! URG. So frustrating. I would rather not order from their official website because any time that I have ordered from the UK I've gotten charged customs up the ying yang... LOL sorry for the slight rant. If anybody has any suggestions/solutions around this, it would be much appreciated!!


----------



## katred (Jan 11, 2013)

You can order directly from their web site.    





katelyn0 said:


> Does anyone know of a website I can order Illamasqua from Canada? So frustrated with the Sephora Canada website. Illamasqua's products are on the Sephora Canada website, I add them to my cart, then when I go to check out it says "forbbiden items have been removed from your cart"... And every single item is Illamasqua and says they cannot be shipped to Canada. WTF?! Why are they on the website then?! URG. So frustrating. I would rather not order from their official website because any time that I have ordered from the UK I've gotten charged customs up the ying yang... LOL sorry for the slight rant. If anybody has any suggestions/solutions around this, it would be much appreciated!!


----------



## shellygrrl (Jan 11, 2013)

If you don't want to order from the website, maybe get someone who is willing (or someone in the US who can order from Sephora) to do a CP for you?


----------



## katred (Jan 26, 2013)

Here's the new line-up for Spring! Wonderful concept and I foresee those eggshell nail polishes selling out pretty fast...

  	http://www.chicprofile.com/2013/01/illamasqua-spring-2013-imperfection-collection-info-new-photos.html


----------



## aradhana (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks for the link! Those nailpolishes look cool indeed!  Nice colour scheme too for spring.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jan 26, 2013)

I wonder what finish the nail polishes dry to. Something tells me they'd look best with a matte finish.


----------



## katred (Jan 26, 2013)

More links!

  	http://www.mouldyfruit.com/2013/01/illamasqua-imperfection-collection.html

  	http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2013/01/illamasqua-imperfection.html

  	http://beautygeekuk.com/2013/01/illamasqua-imperfection-collection.html

  	http://www.beautypassionista.co.uk/2013/01/the-collection-illamasqua-imperfection.html

  	Here are the polishes in all their speckled glory: 

  	http://www.flutterandsparkle.com/2013/01/illamasqua-imperfection-collection-nail.html

  	I'm loving the speckled liner look too, although I'm wondering if I'd be patient enough to do it often enough to warrant buying a white liquid liner. I don't see myself reaching for it a lot. 

  	The new brush reminds me of an LE one that Mac released last year. They marketed it strictly as a contouring brush, but the shape looks very similar.


----------



## aradhana (Jan 26, 2013)

katred said:


> More links!
> 
> http://www.mouldyfruit.com/2013/01/illamasqua-imperfection-collection.html
> 
> ...


  	ooooh! excellent excellent excellent.... i like how the liner looks, but i definitely wouldn't do it on myself...especially since i am legally blind without my glasses on, and applying such a detailed liner look in that state is a bad idea....
  	thanks for hunting down all those links! i'm excited to see the nail polishes on a fellow brown person, and they look good. often times i like the pastel polishes, but they don't look right on my hand, but perhaps there is hope. unfortunately at the moment i want them all!!!


----------



## katred (Jan 28, 2013)

aradhana said:


> ooooh! excellent excellent excellent.... i like how the liner looks, but i definitely wouldn't do it on myself...especially since i am legally blind without my glasses on, and applying such a detailed liner look in that state is a bad idea....
> thanks for hunting down all those links! i'm excited to see the nail polishes on a fellow brown person, and they look good. often times i like the pastel polishes, but they don't look right on my hand, but perhaps there is hope. unfortunately at the moment i want them all!!!


  	I know what you mean about the polishes. I looked at them and thought "oh no, I want to get all of them and keep them in a little nest". 

  	I saw this on Twitter earlier- an interview with Julian Knayston, the founder of Illamasqua- it's an interesting piece!

  	http://www.propaganda.co.uk/blog/the-man-behind-the-mascara/


----------



## Dominique33 (Jan 28, 2013)

aradhana said:


> ooooh! excellent excellent excellent.... i like how the liner looks, but i definitely wouldn't do it on myself...especially since i am legally blind without my glasses on, and applying such a detailed liner look in that state is a bad idea....
> thanks for hunting down all those links! i'm excited to see the nail polishes on a fellow brown person, and they look good. often times i like the pastel polishes, but they don't look right on my hand, but perhaps there is hope. unfortunately at the moment i want them all!!!


  	Thanks for sharing ! This is a colourful collection, and the nail polishes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




once again !


----------



## katred (Jan 31, 2013)

Just placed my first ever order with Illamasqua! Ordered the blue speckled nail polish (so my nails really will look like robins' eggs), the blush duo in Katie/ Ambition (like I'm not going to order a pale pink blush called "Katie") and a couple of extra items not from the current collection- Wisdom liquid liner and Violate lip gloss. I love the idea of a green gloss, but opted to go darker rather than bright. I can see opportunities for wearing a dark green gloss.


----------



## aradhana (Jan 31, 2013)

katred said:


> Just placed my first ever order with Illamasqua! Ordered the blue speckled nail polish (so my nails really will look like robins' eggs), the blush duo in Katie/ Ambition (like I'm not going to order a pale pink blush called "Katie") and a couple of extra items not from the current collection- Wisdom liquid liner and Violate lip gloss. I love the idea of a green gloss, but opted to go darker rather than bright. I can see opportunities for wearing a dark green gloss.


  	ooo....nice order! 
  	i've ordered too much stuff lately from various places, so i've cut myself off. but i have wisdom eyeliner and like it very much...!


----------



## katred (Jan 31, 2013)

aradhana said:


> ooo....nice order!
> i've ordered too much stuff lately from various places, so i've cut myself off. but i have wisdom eyeliner and like it very much...!


  	Yes, I've had to cut myself off for a while at this point. Along with this, I did an order from A-England (hey, it was on sale!) and bought a couple of items from the Chanel Spring collection. Of course, I'm also lusting after the entire Guerlain Spring collection too... And the new Hourglass Ambient Lighting Powders... Oh, and the Nars collection is launching tomorrow or something...


----------



## Slimmycakes (Feb 9, 2013)

Has anyone ordered anything from the imperfection collection yet?


----------



## tats (Feb 9, 2013)

Slimmycakes said:


> Has anyone ordered anything from the imperfection collection yet?


	I only got freckle  nail polish  nothing else from this collection impressed me. I wish they came up with new blushes, since I already own a lot of the duos as singles.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Feb 9, 2013)

I'd like to know the name of the caramel lip color the model is wearing.  Any ideas?


----------



## tats (Feb 9, 2013)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I'd like to know the name of the caramel lip color the model is wearing.  Any ideas?


	they don't really have lipsticks in such colour, so they only thing I can think of is that it could be a cream pigment with a lip gloss over it?? Hollow cream pigment and Enchant lip gloss maybe?? You can probably ask them on their facebook page.


----------



## kimibos (Feb 9, 2013)

i think that im going to pick the blue and green polishes and the bright lipstick next time i pass by my sephora.


----------



## tats (Feb 9, 2013)

I'm putting freckle on right now.. it's so cute.. looks more like easter egg rather than freckles


----------



## katred (Feb 9, 2013)

Apparently, my order shipped on Friday... I'm spoiled by Zuneta's turnaround time, because that seemed long (a week since I placed the order). I'm looking forward to trying the blushes, since I've heard a lot of great things about their formula. I am still kind of tempted by the oddly specific brush (just as I was when Mac released one like it last year) and the intense green gloss, but I somehow don't see that colour working on my complexion. I think I'm just tempted by it because you don't see that many green glosses that actually look green on the lips.


----------



## Slimmycakes (Feb 9, 2013)

tats said:


> I'm putting freckle on right now.. it's so cute.. looks more like easter egg rather than freckles


  	The nail polish are what I was mainly interested in too. Glad to hear that you like one of them *Tats*. The blush duo and the brush have caught my eye.. although I know I don't _need_ it.


----------



## aradhana (Feb 9, 2013)

katred said:


> Apparently, my order shipped on Friday... I'm spoiled by Zuneta's turnaround time, because that seemed long (a week since I placed the order). I'm looking forward to trying the blushes, since I've heard a lot of great things about their formula. I am still kind of tempted by the oddly specific brush (just as I was when Mac released one like it last year) and the intense green gloss, but I somehow don't see that colour working on my complexion. I think I'm just tempted by it because you don't see that many green glosses that actually look green on the lips.


  	i think the green gloss would look good on you...


----------



## katred (Feb 9, 2013)

aradhana said:


> i think the green gloss would look good on you...


  	I think I'd need to practice being nonchalant about it... "What? You haven't seen a girl with green lips today?"


----------



## aradhana (Feb 9, 2013)

katred said:


> I think I'd need to practice being nonchalant about it... "What? You haven't seen a girl with green lips today?"


  	i know, that was what i was thinking as well. it's not so much the whether or not it'll look good, but many people freak out over lipstick being purple, or neon pink...i think those people would have to try very hard to not notice green.

  	come to think of it, i have the acid green intense gloss (torrid?). it happens to look hideous on my lips with my colouring, however i bought it to wear on the eyes so i wasn't too bothered. i've been tempted for so long to purchase one of the teal or navy lipsticks, but in the end i haven't just because i don't have enough occasions to wear them. maybe i just need to start going to goth clubs.


----------



## kayley123 (Feb 10, 2013)

aradhana said:


> i know, that was what i was thinking as well. it's not so much the whether or not it'll look good, but many people freak out over lipstick being purple, or neon pink...i think those people would have to try very hard to not notice green.
> 
> come to think of it, i have the acid green intense gloss (torrid?). it happens to look hideous on my lips with my colouring, however i bought it to wear on the eyes so i wasn't too bothered. i've been tempted for so long to purchase one of the teal or navy lipsticks, but in the end i haven't just because i don't have enough occasions to wear them. maybe i just need to start going to goth clubs.


	You wear lipgloss on your eyes?


----------



## aradhana (Feb 10, 2013)

kayley123 said:


> You wear lipgloss on your eyes?


  	LOL. not usually, but this was one of the exceptions. i don't know if all of the glosses are eye-safe, but when i talked to one of the girls at the illamasqua counter, she said this one was.

  	i was inspired by a look by illamasqua featured in a magazine a couple of years ago, where they used taboo powder eyeshadow on the eyelid, with torrid lipgloss overtop, and used hussy on cheeks. i don't recall what they used on the lips, but it was probably apricoty by memory. it was a cute springtime look.


----------



## Knope2012 (Feb 11, 2013)

I ordered the green speckled nail polish and I can't wait to try it out. I only own a few Illamasqua polishes, but I love them.


----------



## Ikram (Feb 12, 2013)

Anyone knows if the speckles polishes are in Sephora stores already?


----------



## shontay07108 (Feb 12, 2013)

It's not in my local Sephora. I checked today. The website said it would be there, but of course it wasn't.


----------



## kimibos (Feb 12, 2013)

i went to my sephora last night and they didnt have them


----------



## gracie90 (Mar 5, 2013)

I really want one of the nail varnishes that looks like Mini Eggs (yum!) but can't decide which colour to pick up! Blue and purple are the main contenders at the moment, but I may have to go to my local counter tomorrow after lectures and check them out in person!


----------



## gracie90 (Mar 7, 2013)

I just got back from the counter with Speckle and Scarce - they're so so pretty!


----------



## shontay07108 (Mar 7, 2013)

Finally found these in my Sephora two days ago and I snatched up Speckled (lavender) and Mottle (blue). I'm wearing Speckled right now and it's amazing. It doesn't feel gritty on the nails and it's eye-catching. Several people commented on it while I was out today.


----------



## theprettycrush (Mar 9, 2013)

Has anyone heard whether we will be getting Raindrops polish in the US?  I'm starting to think we won't get that or the blush duos.  They're so expensive on the Illamasqua site.


----------



## katred (Mar 12, 2013)

theprettycrush said:


> Has anyone heard whether we will be getting Raindrops polish in the US? I'm starting to think we won't get that or the blush duos. They're so expensive on the Illamasqua site.


	I thought it was going to be exclusive to them,but I'm not 100% sure.

  	BTW, specking of the cost from their site, does anyone know why they don't remove the VAT from their prices for non-Euro orders? Every other company does so automatically. It makes about a 20% difference in price. I sent them a message about this, but they never responded.


----------



## theprettycrush (Mar 12, 2013)

katred said:


> I thought it was going to be exclusive to them,but I'm not 100% sure.  BTW, specking of the cost from their site, does anyone know why they don't remove the VAT from their prices for non-Euro orders? Every other company does so automatically. It makes about a 20% difference in price. I sent them a message about this, but they never responded.


  Oh I never noticed that...I was wondering why the prices were so much higher.  I hope they take pity on us and send Raindrops to Sephora.


----------



## aradhana (Mar 13, 2013)

katred said:


> I thought it was going to be exclusive to them,but I'm not 100% sure.
> BTW, specking of the cost from their site, does anyone know why they don't remove the VAT from their prices for non-Euro orders? Every other company does so automatically. It makes about a 20% difference in price. I sent them a message about this, but they never responded.


  	i think that it does...the prices that show up when i log in to my account are lower than the regular price...


----------



## gracie90 (Mar 19, 2013)

I just ordered Pink Raindrops, I'm so excited!!
  	I might order the original Raindrops too


----------



## allthingsmakeup (Mar 20, 2013)

Question: for Dutchies
  	Does anyone know if this brand is (or will become) somewhere available in the Netherlands? I've seen the site but I think they are asking way too much shipping costs and I believe that's not even secured shipping. I heard some great stories about Illamasqua so if they would sell it in the Netherlands (and have an actual store) so I can swatch it that would be great!


----------



## Pinkdollface (Mar 21, 2013)

allthingsmakeup said:


> Question: for Dutchies
> Does anyone know if this brand is (or will become) somewhere available in the Netherlands? I've seen the site but I think they are asking way too much shipping costs and I believe that's not even secured shipping. I heard some great stories about Illamasqua so if they would sell it in the Netherlands (and have an actual store) so I can swatch it that would be great!


  	The are not available in the Netherlands unfortunately and I don't see them coming here anytime soon especially since Sephora will also go away The site has free shipping over 50 pounds, so maybe if you want to try 3-4 things that would be an idea?


----------



## allthingsmakeup (Mar 21, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> The are not available in the Netherlands unfortunately and I don't see them coming here anytime soon especially since Sephora will also go away The site has free shipping over 50 pounds, so maybe if you want to try 3-4 things that would be an idea?


  	Thanx ! I've seen a couple of blushes that I would like to buy. But do you know if the shipping is secured. Unfortunately i've had trouble before with unsecured packages form the UK they did not arrive.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Mar 21, 2013)

allthingsmakeup said:


> Thanx ! I've seen a couple of blushes that I would like to buy. But do you know if the shipping is secured. Unfortunately i've had trouble before with unsecured packages form the UK they did not arrive.


  	I'm not sure about that, but I guess you can always ask them in an email. I'm guessing since it's a big company they would do their best to help you. I've never ordered from them so I can't tell from experience. Twice a package has gone missing that was send to me and both times it was from the UK. It's strange, because I've never had problems with packages from the US nor have I had problems with packages I send out to the UK.


----------



## shellygrrl (Mar 21, 2013)

I've ordered direct from Illamasqua twice, and I've never had problems with their shipping (I'm in the US).


----------



## katred (Mar 22, 2013)

allthingsmakeup said:


> Thanx ! I've seen a couple of blushes that I would like to buy. But do you know if the shipping is secured. Unfortunately i've had trouble before with unsecured packages form the UK they did not arrive.


  	There is an option to ship express, which is via Fed Ex and therefore gets tracked. It's more expensive, but if you've had problems getting packages in the past, it might be worth it.

  	They did apparently have a big problem with overseas deliveries earlier this year, but I think that this has been rectified. I just received my very first Illamasqua order yesterday and am very pleased with all the products thus far. Unfortunately, having finally decided that I wanted to get Shoot lip gloss, they were out of stock, but I'm still happy.  Wearing Wisdom Precision Ink and Ambition blush today.


----------



## allthingsmakeup (Mar 22, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> I'm not sure about that, but I guess you can always ask them in an email. I'm guessing since it's a big company they would do their best to help you. I've never ordered from them so I can't tell from experience. Twice a package has gone missing that was send to me and both times it was from the UK. It's strange, because I've never had problems with packages from the US nor have I had problems with packages I send out to the UK.


  	That's bad you did not receive your packages twice in a row. Did they refund your packages from the UK? Well I only just found out that if you use Airmail postal service you have a tracking number that also works outside of the UK (till at your doorstep) only it will be twice as expensive!  With packages from the US I never had any trouble either! And thanx for the advice!


----------



## allthingsmakeup (Mar 22, 2013)

katred said:


> There is an option to ship express, which is via Fed Ex and therefore gets tracked. It's more expensive, but if you've had problems getting packages in the past, it might be worth it.
> 
> They did apparently have a big problem with overseas deliveries earlier this year, but I think that this has been rectified. I just received my very first Illamasqua order yesterday and am very pleased with all the products thus far. Unfortunately, having finally decided that I wanted to get Shoot lip gloss, they were out of stock, but I'm still happy.  Wearing Wisdom Precision Ink and Ambition blush today.


  	Well also lots of thanx the more info the better ! I've checked out ambition blush and Wisdom Precision Ink very nice neutral colours. And me being a neutral girl, you just made me envy you
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





!


----------



## Joveeta Lee (May 11, 2013)

I really love their blushes and lipsticks. Lover is my favorite illamasqua blush, and Sangers is my favorite lipstick too


----------



## pemily (Jun 19, 2013)

Illamasqua blushes are crazy pigmented!


----------



## Living Doll (Jun 19, 2013)

I love their eye brow cakes and use Vehement daily.


----------



## katred (Jun 19, 2013)

For any Canadian fans out there: apparently Illamasqua is coming to...

  	THE BAY!

  	Sephora has consistently decided against including the brand in their Canadian stores, since sales weren't high enough in the US, so apparently, Illamasqua has made a deal with The Bay for distribution starting later this year. I wouldn't have thought of this as a natural venue for Illamasqua, but I guess it's part of a larger effort to reach out to a younger clientele (like bringing in clothes from Top Shop). No word on whether they're getting the entire assortment, but it looks promising.


----------



## User38 (Jun 19, 2013)

that's great news for you Canadian ladies.. I love Illamasqua's blushes, the lipsticks (although always hear that they are drying.. but I love the colours and the mattness), as well as the foundations which offer a huge range of colours for paler skins.

  	enjoy!


----------



## aradhana (Jun 19, 2013)

HerGreyness said:


> that's great news for you Canadian ladies.. I love Illamasqua's blushes, the lipsticks (although always hear that they are drying.. but I love the colours and the mattness), as well as the foundations which offer a huge range of colours for paler skins.
> 
> enjoy!


  	hello greyness! long time no see!


----------



## trina11225 (Jun 19, 2013)

Just brought Kontrol and maneater tonight, but will prob return Kontrol, that's too much like my inglot blue lipstick that I wear with the purple on top. I know that is not a color that I will wear a lot of. But it's pretty. Maneater is so hot, I have no idea how many dupes of that I have but I don't care. I like the name.


----------



## katred (Jun 22, 2013)

trina11225 said:


> Just brought Kontrol and maneater tonight, but will prob return Kontrol, that's too much like my inglot blue lipstick that I wear with the purple on top. I know that is not a color that I will wear a lot of. But it's pretty. Maneater is so hot, I have no idea how many dupes of that I have but I don't care. I like the name.


  	Kontrol is one that I've had my eye on, just for the uniqueness factor. I'm not sure it would really work on me, but I'd love to have it as an option. I already picked up Violate, which I really like, although I'm not likely to have a lot of opportunities to wear dark green gloss either.


----------



## trina11225 (Jun 22, 2013)

grr I returned kontorl and underworld, couldn't get underworld to work for me, /I do love fierce. omg, and I brought the black lippie. let's see if I can make that work for me.


----------



## katred (Jul 21, 2013)

OK, update for the Canadian lovelies! 

  	The Bay in downtown Montreal has their Illamasqua counter in place- kinda. I'm assuming that other major downtown Canadian locations may also be getting installed. In Montreal, they're actually going to have a boutique like Chanel and Dior (it'll be next to the spiffy new Kiehl's one), but for the time being, they're kind of in the middle of the room with tables. 

  	Although the MUA working the counter- a recruit from YSL, by the way, who is extremely knowledgeable about makeup- said that they don't have all the products yet, they apparently will be getting them. This is not going to be like what Sehpora did, bypassing the edgier items from the brand. They are bringing in the whole kit'n'caboodle. They've also had trainers in from Illamasqua head office to work with their new employees. 

  	Currently they have most of the lipsticks and intense glosses, a lot of the cream and powder shadows and most of the powder blushes, along with pretty much all the nail polishes. They also have Skin Base foundation and a smattering of other products. Everything is supposed to be in place for the grand opening on August 8th. 

  	I chose to celebrate their arrival by purchasing Shoot Intense lip gloss. Where am I going to wear a bright green gloss? I'll figure that out as I go along.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jul 22, 2013)

That's awesome! :cheer:


----------



## LastContrast (Jul 30, 2013)

Hi guys, I was trawling through the sale and wondered about a couple of products.  Can anyone can tell me what if any difference there is between the cream pigments in pink vs the cream blushes. The pigments seems to be about twice the size...and seems to include some nice potential blusher colours ( ie http://www.illamasqua.com/shop/products/sale-7-52/cream-pigments/androgen-cream-pigment) but are twice the size of the blushers for a similar price.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jul 30, 2013)

US peeps: Illamasqua is now available through Bloomingdales (as well as Sephora)! And it looks like Bloomies carries some Illamasqua products that Sephora doesn't. :cheer:  http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/beauty/illamasqua?id=1001528


----------



## katred (Aug 8, 2013)

Here's a first peek at the Fall collection, called "Sacred Hour".

  	http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2013/08/illamasqua-sacred-hour-collection-2013.html

  	I need Shard lipstick and that polish looks beautiful.

  	EDIT: Products are up on the web site, but with a ship date of August 19th.


----------



## Dominique33 (Aug 8, 2013)

katred said:


> Here's a first peek at the Fall collection, called "Sacred Hour".
> 
> http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2013/08/illamasqua-sacred-hour-collection-2013.html
> 
> ...


  	I was about to post the same lol, the quad is nice but clearly not a must-have I think, the lipstick looks gorgeous, such a deep colour  !


----------



## buthekitch (Aug 9, 2013)

That nail polish and the lipstick look really promising! I think I will get them both!


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 9, 2013)

Shard looks gorgeous.


----------



## katred (Aug 10, 2013)

Here's the full colour story and fairytale-tastic promo photos: 

  	http://www.chicprofile.com/2013/08/illamasqua-fall-2013-the-sacred-hour-collection-official-info-photos.html

  	I'm very curious about this new blush formula as well.


----------



## raych1984 (Aug 13, 2013)

katred said:


> Here's a first peek at the Fall collection, called "Sacred Hour".  http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2013/08/illamasqua-sacred-hour-collection-2013.html  I need Shard lipstick and that polish looks beautiful.  EDIT: Products are up on the web site, but with a ship date of August 19th.


  I'm definitely going to be matched for Skin Base foundation and the new Skin Base Concealer- I think together they'd perk up my dull skin!  That lipstick screams Fall to me!


----------



## purplevines (Aug 16, 2013)

Just an FYI for the Canadians, the Illamasqua counters are SIGNIFICANTLY cheaper than Sephora!

  	I got Hollow today at the counter for 26$, while Sephora Canada has them for 32...I got an eyebrow cake for $23 instead of $28 at Sephora.

  	The girls at the counter are so awesome and they carry the entire line, the prices just make it an even sweeter experience!


----------



## kait0 (Aug 20, 2013)

Is Illamasqua carried at all Bays, or only select ones for the time being? Does Vancouver or Ottawa have the products?

  	Thanks!


----------



## katred (Aug 20, 2013)

kait0 said:


> Is Illamasqua carried at all Bays, or only select ones for the time being? Does Vancouver or Ottawa have the products?
> 
> Thanks!


  	I don't think that it will be at all of them, at least not at first, by my understanding was that major city centres would definitely be getting it. So I would think that both Vancouver and Ottawa would be getting it. Only thing I don't know is if all stores are launching at the same time. I do think that there is a greater effort to get counters up and running in stores that are in downtown areas, which makes sense if you consider the clientele for the brand.


----------



## LastContrast (Aug 22, 2013)

Hmmm I do like the sound of that new blush formula, the existing formula has such a great pigment payoff.


----------



## MAC_Fafinette14 (Sep 13, 2013)

If they carry the entire line at The Bay, will they carry Disciple lipstick?
  Or is it limited to the products that can be shipped to the US?


----------



## katred (Sep 14, 2013)

MAC_Fafinette14 said:


> If they carry the entire line at The Bay, will they carry Disciple lipstick?
> Or is it limited to the products that can be shipped to the US?


  Sadly, I did not see Disciple in the display at my store. I did see Apocalips, though, which I don't think was available in the US. So it's a little unclear at this point. I think it depends more on what dyes can be imported under Canadian law (which is probably different than either British or American law).


----------



## MAC_Fafinette14 (Sep 14, 2013)

If we're talking about the Montreal location, I have been there, and bought a tube of Apocalips.
  They mentioned eventually getting some other colours in for lips, so I'm hoping I can finally get Disciple.
  That colour has haunted me with its beauty since the Art of Darkness collection launched in 2012.


----------



## katred (Sep 17, 2013)

MAC_Fafinette14 said:


> If we're talking about the Montreal location, I have been there, and bought a tube of Apocalips.
> They mentioned eventually getting some other colours in for lips, so I'm hoping I can finally get Disciple.
> That colour has haunted me with its beauty since the Art of Darkness collection launched in 2012.


  That's the one I meant! I figured that they might still be anticipating some stock, because they have duplicates in a lot of the displays. I think those might be holding places for other products that haven't arrived yet. They didn't have the sheer glosses at first either, but they're there now. Hopefully Disciple will be among us soon!


----------



## katred (Oct 9, 2013)

New mini "bloggers" collection now available:

  http://www.illamasqua.com/shop/collections/creators/

  I think I want both polishes and Wanderlust lip gloss. I'd also recommend checking out the new Velvet blushes if you haven't already. The cream-to-powder formula is fantastic and long-lasting.

  Also, The Bay in Canada has their very own Illamasqua nail polish shade called Gothiqua. I was sure that it had been released elsewhere, but it does actually look like it's an exclusive. It's a medium-deep berry shade with fine teal blue shimmer that shows as kind of an icy reflect. Quite amazing.


----------



## Rainbunny (Oct 17, 2013)

Vancouverites, the Illamasqua counter is up and running at the Bay downtown! It has been there for 2 weeks now, and they have a huge space. I stumbled across it yesterday and bought the cream blusher in Laid ( my first time trying the brand), and it's fantastic. Thrilled too  that the Bay prices are so much cheaper than Sephora--it's about par price-wise with non- special packaging Mac.   I may stop in again today after checking out Divine Nights at Mac this morning!  Would like to try a powder blush too.   The MUA said you can use the cream blushes on your lips, too, and Laid is perfect for putting a bit on top to give a bit more pink to a nude l/s that needs a bit more oomph ( much faster than using a pinky pencil underneath if you're running out the door!). I don't find it has a weird texture on the lips, either, unlike the Nars multiples. I can tell I'll be repurchasing Laid, for sure. I think it's described as a hot pink, but I think it has a purply-mauve tone to it. Love it.


----------



## TommyCJC (Oct 22, 2013)

*Illamasqua Cream Pigments... AMAZING for lips!!*

Couldn't find anywhere to put this post so I made my own thread, hope that's okay!!

  I am in love with these little pigments, I tend to just use them for lips though!!
  They set to a matte which is my fave finish, they apply perfectly with a brush and they don't remotely dry my lips... They work well with liners and gloss too so it's crazy they don't get much mention as lip products!!





This was a look I did last night, it's Nightmoth lip pencil and the Illamasqua Cream Pigment in Depravity.
I think it's an unexpected hit for me!!





From a little while back hehe!! It's just the Cream Pigment in Mould.. And it lasted all night!! 





And then there is my fave shade Delirium!! It's the prettiest mauve nude shade!! It's got a slight lavender tint to it!!  I'm wearing it with Urban Decay Paranoid liner here so it's less pale and a little warmer but you get the idea how pretty it is I hope!!

  Anybody else use these babies?! Thoughts?! Combo's!!
I'm yet to buy Hollow or Dab... But I reallly want them! haha =)


----------



## mosha010 (Oct 22, 2013)

You look super hot!!! I've tried Mac pigments on lippies tho gotta try the illamasqua ones


----------



## TommyCJC (Oct 22, 2013)

mosha010 said:


> You look super hot!!! I've tried Mac pigments on lippies tho gotta try the illamasqua ones


Heyy! Thank you for such lovely words!! Sorry doll I am sooo dumb! I mean CREAM pigments!! I was typing without my first coffee of the dayy!!
I've never tried a powder pigment over lipsticks, how does that look!? Will for sure try that!! hehe =)
Xx


----------



## shellygrrl (Oct 22, 2013)

I merged your thread with this one, Tommy.


----------



## TommyCJC (Oct 24, 2013)

shellygrrl said:


> I merged your thread with this one, Tommy.


Thank you, girly!! I couldn't find anywhere to post it!! =) <3 Xx


----------



## MakeupForMommy (Oct 31, 2013)

I've been drooling over Kontrol swatches and finally came around and got it! i ordered from Sephoras website. i have to say i own a gazillion purples but nothing like this one! i am impressed! i just ordered the blush in Allure and gleam cream in Aurora. Im hoping to love those as well! Im also eyeing the Blusher Blush 1 but cant bring myself to spend that much on a brush at the moment. I ope to add that beauty to my collection soon too!


----------



## macgirl006 (Oct 31, 2013)

TommyCJC said:


> Couldn't find anywhere to put this post so I made my own thread, hope that's okay!!  I am in love with these little pigments, I tend to just use them for lips though!! They set to a matte which is my fave finish, they apply perfectly with a brush and they don't remotely dry my lips... They work well with liners and gloss too so it's crazy they don't get much mention as lip products!!
> 
> This was a look I did last night, it's Nightmoth lip pencil and the Illamasqua Cream Pigment in Depravity.  I think it's an unexpected hit for me!!
> 
> ...


 Thanks for sharing! They all look great on you!


----------



## martiangurll (Nov 4, 2013)

Anybody try ESP lippy?  I am deciding between it and Kontrol--I know the latter gets a lot of love here, but ESP looks more wearable to me?


----------



## katred (Nov 5, 2013)

martiangurll said:


> Anybody try ESP lippy?  I am deciding between it and Kontrol--I know the latter gets a lot of love here, but ESP looks more wearable to me?


ESP felt drier to me, but I haven't tried it on.

  Some pics on Instagram of new Illamasqua items:

  Fatale shadow quad http://web.stagram.com/p/581752306870604841_50354692

  Fatale swatches http://web.stagram.com/p/581808577222849862_291382348

  Sculpting Powder duo http://web.stagram.com/p/579747702672504610_291382348

  New brushes (already on web site) http://web.stagram.com/p/570174660417991700_291382348

  links taken from http://web.stagram.com/n/yodaofcosmetics/


----------



## ElectricLady (Nov 7, 2013)

Just ordered Eurydice lipstick... I hope I like it. I own three or four Illamasqua nail polishes that I already love. I considered ESP a while ago, but I don't think I'd like it much and Kontrol never interested me.


----------



## macgirl006 (Nov 7, 2013)

ElectricLady said:


> Just ordered Eurydice lipstick... I hope I like it. I own three or four Illamasqua nail polishes that I already love. I considered ESP a while ago, but I don't think I'd like it much and Kontrol never interested me.


 Can you please post swatches when you have a chance?


----------



## Knope2012 (Nov 8, 2013)

I found some reviews of Shard lipstick and I want it so badly, but not enough to pay UK shipping...can anyone think of a similar color?


----------



## pnfpn (Nov 8, 2013)

Knope2012 said:


> I found some reviews of Shard lipstick and I want it so badly, but not enough to pay UK shipping...can anyone think of a similar color?


  They offer a good price for tracking included but if you asked someone to CP it for you it would be around £3.50-4.50 postage without tracking.


----------



## Knope2012 (Nov 8, 2013)

pnfpn said:


> I have a lip swatch of Eurydice http://i.imgur.com/ZCWRC0V.jpg It's one of the more drying colours though I feel. I own a few others by them and have little to no issues with them, just Eurydice is a bit more drier.
> 
> They offer a good price for tracking included but if you asked someone to CP it for you it would be around £3.50-4.50 postage without tracking.


  I'll consider it. I would like to get Peaked Blusher too, so I may wait and get both at once


----------



## macgirl006 (Nov 8, 2013)

pnfpn said:


> I have a lip swatch of Eurydice http://i.imgur.com/ZCWRC0V.jpg It's one of the more drying colours though I feel. I own a few others by them and have little to no issues with them, just Eurydice is a bit more drier


 Thank you so much pnfpn!


----------



## MakeupForMommy (Nov 16, 2013)

Finally got around go wearing Kontrol. I lined it with NYX Blackberry. First picture is in natural light and second is in artificial light. It's very dry but I love the color. I'm eyeing Scandal and growl and hope those aren't as dry.


----------



## honybr (Nov 16, 2013)

MakeupForMommy said:


> Finally got around go wearing Kontrol. I lined it with NYX Blackberry. First picture is in natural light and second is in artificial light. It's very dry but I love the color. I'm eyeing Scandal and growl and hope those aren't as dry.


  You look awesome! I've been eyeing this color but I'm trying to wait to see if they do a Black Friday sale.


----------



## macgirl006 (Nov 17, 2013)

MakeupForMommy said:


>


  That is soooo pretty!!


----------



## MakeupForMommy (Nov 17, 2013)

Thank you @honybr and @macgirl006 !!! I received a lot of confused looks so I'm guessing it's not a color everyone is fond of.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Nov 17, 2013)

MakeupForMommy said:


> Thank you @honybr and @macgirl006 !!! I received a lot of confused looks so I'm guessing it's not a color everyone is fond of.


  I wore illamasquas poison on a night out once and id never received so many funny looks but then I also got so much attention! People were just like, why are you wearing that!? But confidence attracts   I love illamasquas shades, I've owned a fair number of them and I think some are very unique. I won't be buying anymore unless they're in the under £10 sales though, as they're just so darn dry   If anyone wants some illamasqua product advice just ask I've worked my way through most of their products lol


----------



## macgirl006 (Nov 17, 2013)

MakeupForMommy said:


> Thank you @honybr and @macgirl006 !!! I received a lot of confused looks so I'm guessing it's not a color everyone is fond of.


 People just don't realize that there are other lipstick shades other than red. People are just not open minded enuff these days and I say if you have the confidence u can rock any color. As they say, "why fit in, when you were born to stand out." Keep on killin 'em MakeupForMommy!


----------



## MakeupForMommy (Nov 17, 2013)

kerry-jane88 said:


> I wore illamasquas poison on a night out once and id never received so many funny looks but then I also got so much attention! People were just like, why are you wearing that!? But confidence attracts   I love illamasquas shades, I've owned a fair number of them and I think some are very unique. I won't be buying anymore unless they're in the under £10 sales though, as they're just so darn dry   If anyone wants some illamasqua product advice just ask I've worked my way through most of their products lol


  I did have to dig deep to find enough courage to walk out of the house with it. But I'm so happy I did.  How do you feel about the hydra veil? Also the velvet blushes?  I just ordered the Sleek velvet blusher and hope I love it.


----------



## MakeupForMommy (Nov 17, 2013)

macgirl006 said:


> People just don't realize that there are other lipstick shades other than red. People are just not open minded enuff these days and I say if you have the confidence u can rock any color. As they say, "why fit in, when you were born to stand out." Keep on killin 'em MakeupForMommy!


  Thank you That made me feel that much better. With bold colors like that, I try to hurry and apply and walk out the door so I don't think about it too much. By the time I feel like changing it to something less loud, I would already be gone. Lol!!! You're so right though. I think I actually like the attention though!


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Nov 18, 2013)

MakeupForMommy said:


> I did have to dig deep to find enough courage to walk out of the house with it. But I'm so happy I did.  How do you feel about the hydra veil? Also the velvet blushes?  I just ordered the Sleek velvet blusher and hope I love it.


  The hydra veil looks pretty cool, the consistency is very strange, kind of like a cooling gel. I stopped myself from buying it though because im very very oily. I'd love to try it though! Any illamasqua blush is a massive yes, all of the blush formulas are incredible!


----------



## martiangurll (Nov 19, 2013)

MakeupForMommy said:


>









  Looks bold and gorgeous on you.  I love it.


----------



## MmeSpark (Nov 24, 2013)

MakeupForMommy said:


>


  So pretty!


----------



## raych1984 (Nov 24, 2013)

I just bought the Perfect Pout set! Illamasqua sent me a birthday discount code, so I got it for £51, plus I got the free cream blusher in Dixie


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Nov 24, 2013)

raych1984 said:


> I just bought the Perfect Pout set! Illamasqua sent me a birthday discount code, so I got it for £51, plus I got the free cream blusher in Dixie


  I'd fancied ordering something so I could get dixie, but im going to wait it out and see what the upcoming surprises are!


----------



## raych1984 (Nov 24, 2013)

kerry-jane88 said:


> I'd fancied ordering something so I could get dixie, but im going to wait it out and see what the upcoming surprises are!


  I know, I can't wait to see what they give away next!!


----------



## katred (Nov 24, 2013)

MakeupForMommy said:


>


  I love this on you! I think that one of the coolest things is that you've paired it with a brighter jacket. Somehow this makes it look less extreme and vamp-y more like just a regular dark lipstick shade, but still special.


----------



## Ajigglin (Dec 3, 2013)

Jumping into the Illamasqua pool! I was feening for Wanderlust after seeing T use it on top of MAC Hautecoture, so I ordered it, Kontrol, ESP, and some other gloss so the shipping would make sense. I'm mad I didn't get Howl for free. Intense Lipgloss, which Wanderlust is, was in the Xmas Gift section that the email said qualified for the free lippie. Wankers.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Dec 4, 2013)

Ajigglin said:


> Jumping into the Illamasqua pool! I was feening for Wanderlust after seeing T use it on top of MAC Hautecoture, so I ordered it, Kontrol, ESP, and some other gloss so the shipping would make sense. I'm mad I didn't get Howl for free. Intense Lipgloss, which Wanderlust is, was in the Xmas Gift section that the email said qualified for the free lippie. Wankers.


  Send them an email? You can but ask!


----------



## Ajigglin (Dec 4, 2013)

I did. They told me no. :/


----------



## Ajigglin (Dec 10, 2013)

Wearing Kontrol today. It really is a great color. I paired it with MAC Cherry.


----------



## katred (Dec 10, 2013)

Ajigglin said:


> Wearing Kontrol today. It really is a great color. I paired it with MAC Cherry.


  That sounds like a great combination!

  I've been trying out their new Precision Gel Liner and I am completely sold. It's displaced my Blacktrack fluidline as my go-to cream liner. I cannot get over how easy the formula is to work with. I'm not an artist by any means, but I find this one gives me a smooth perfect line every time with no fuss. Really hoping that they do more colours!!!!


----------



## raych1984 (Dec 11, 2013)

MakeupForMommy said:


> That made me feel that much better. With bold colors like that, I try to hurry and apply and walk out the door so I don't think about it too much. By the time I feel like changing it to something less loud, I would already be gone. Lol!!! You're so right though. I think I actually like the attention though!


  You looked beautiful in your pictures. I do the same, with putting bold lipsticks on! I do it quick, and get out the house, so no double thinking!! My friends are used to me wearing bold colours, I'm just not sure if the rest of Birmingham, UK are!!


----------



## raych1984 (Dec 11, 2013)

There is a 15% off discount code at the moment, FACEBOOK15, which is vaild for another 7 hours according to their facebook page. I went ahead and ordered Blizzard nail polish, so I got Belladonna intense lipgloss for free. Interstingly, I got the 15% off on top of my 10% off for being a member, so the two items were £11. Happy days!


----------



## Ajigglin (Dec 12, 2013)

Nice! Although, I just finished giving them the business for not giving me Howl for free since I did order an Intense Lipglass. I brought the drama and told them they would never get my coins again. I would look crazy coming back for another order. :/


----------



## MakeupForMommy (Dec 12, 2013)

MmeSpark said:


> So pretty!


  Thanks ladies!!!!


----------



## MakeupForMommy (Dec 12, 2013)

raych1984 said:


> You looked beautiful in your pictures. I do the same, with putting bold lipsticks on! I do it quick, and get out the house, so no double thinking!! My friends are used to me wearing bold colours, I'm just not sure if the rest of Birmingham, UK are!!


  thanks a bunch! lol!! the things we have to do for the love of make up.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Jan 12, 2014)

*Illamasqua Disciple is no more*

so, I was checking out the illamasqua website for a new lipstick for me to buy to take with me on holiday, I think the title of this thread says it all


----------



## kait0 (Jan 12, 2014)

Ugh I love Illamasqua. What did you end up purchasing? I haven't tried any of their lipsticks - I heard they can be drying and difficult to work with.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Jan 12, 2014)

Bought a couple of their lip glosses in violate and repulse, but I wanted to get another disciple as I seem to use it quite a lot (plus it is my favourite lipstick ahead of apocalips and kontrol).  Just found out on their website this evening.   The disciple lipstick is not drying


----------



## katred (Jan 13, 2014)

Marsha Pomells said:


> The disciple lipstick is not drying


  There is a shade by Ardency Inn that looks fairly close- available at Sephora. Still sucks that they would discontinue Disciple, though. There aren't enough out of the way colours.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Jan 13, 2014)

I love experimenting with different colours and illamasqua do high end lipsticks that are unique (MAC take note). Sadly we don't have sephora in the uk (does selfridges count).  Today is the first time I've worn Kontrol properly... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I hope they don't discontinue Kontrol


----------



## GoldenGirl (Jan 13, 2014)

Is someone willing to order Wanderlust for me if they're ordering something else?  I had that bad boy in my cart, then calculated the shipping and was like WHOA!  That shipping is NUTS since I'm in the US, it's more than the gloss!  I really really want it, I LOVE the color, but I can't justify that shipping cost, that's insane.  

  I have Hermetic and I love it, I actually need to wear it more often.


----------



## pnfpn (Jan 14, 2014)

GoldenGirl said:


> Is someone willing to order Wanderlust for me if they're ordering something else?  I had that bad boy in my cart, then calculated the shipping and was like WHOA!  That shipping is NUTS since I'm in the US, it's more than the gloss!  I really really want it, I LOVE the color, but I can't justify that shipping cost, that's insane.
> 
> I have Hermetic and I love it, I actually need to wear it more often.


  I'm buying stuff towards the end of the month when they give me my birthday discount. I'm happy to order it for you then if you don't get it before.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 14, 2014)

I'm really looking forward to my upcoming trip to the UK since I ordered Disciple and had it shipped to my boyfriend's house since it apparently can't ship to the US.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 14, 2014)

[@]makeupformommy[/@] You look fabulous!


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Jan 15, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm really looking forward to my upcoming trip to the UK since I ordered Disciple and had it shipped to my boyfriend's house since it apparently can't ship to the US.


  Disciple is a very beautiful shade. Are you heading into London by any chance cos I can give you the directions to their flagship store


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 15, 2014)

Marsha Pomells said:


> Disciple is a very beautiful shade. Are you heading into London by any chance cos I can give you the directions to their flagship store


  I do plan on making him take me around London again, yes, though I'm not quite sure what all we're going to do yet. Thank you very much for the offer!


----------



## alyxo (Jan 27, 2014)

Last year I bought their pigment in Static and I fell in love with it. The other day I bought Berber pigment and Lover blush. I'm so in love with Illamasqua products. They remind me of MAC cosmetics but a European version that is more dramatic.


----------



## Knope2012 (Jan 27, 2014)

Hmmm I just got one of the Velvet Blushers from Sephora today, and while it came intact, after a few minutes of being inside the house, the product (not the casing) cracked straight down the middle. Am I better off exchanging it for another one?


----------



## katred (Jan 27, 2014)

Knope2012 said:


> Hmmm I just got one of the Velvet Blushers from Sephora today, and while it came intact, after a few minutes of being inside the house, the product (not the casing) cracked straight down the middle. Am I better off exchanging it for another one?


  Definitely. That sounds like the product got dried out and/ or damaged in transit and never recovered. I've had no such problems with mine and I've had it for a few months.


----------



## Knope2012 (Jan 27, 2014)

katred said:


> Definitely. That sounds like the product got dried out and/ or damaged in transit and never recovered. I've had no such problems with mine and I've had it for a few months.


  Thanks, I'll be sending it back! It's a shame, as the color is gorgeous


----------



## kait0 (Jan 28, 2014)

Today I ordered blushes in Lover, Tremble and Promise, from illamasqua's website. Did anyone pick up anything from the online sale?


----------



## alyxo (Jan 28, 2014)

kait0 said:


> Today I ordered blushes in Lover, Tremble and Promise, from illamasqua's website. Did anyone pick up anything from the online sale?


  I have Lover. Absolutely gorgeous, you will love it! I've been wearing it every day, since I purchased it which was last Thursday. I want so many of Illamasqua's blushes. I'm especially excited to get my little hands on Thrust, Morale and Sin.


----------



## kait0 (Jan 28, 2014)

alyxo said:


> I have Lover. Absolutely gorgeous, you will love it! I've been wearing it every day, since I purchased it which was last Thursday. I want so many of Illamasqua's blushes. I'm especially excited to get my little hands on Thrust, Morale and Sin.


Ah so excited ha although I'm sure I won't see them for like a month!. At some point I want to pick up the cream blush in Lies to use as a highlight! Their blushes are just outstanding.


----------



## Ajigglin (Jan 29, 2014)

kait0 said:


> Today I ordered blushes in Lover, Tremble and Promise, from illamasqua's website. Did anyone pick up anything from the online sale?


  I got lipsticks and gloss.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Feb 15, 2014)

kait0 said:


> Today I ordered blushes in Lover, Tremble and Promise, from illamasqua's website. Did anyone pick up anything from the online sale?


  No, unfortunately :dunno: I need to head to Beak Street to see if I can find disciple , cos something tells me it's still in store


----------



## katred (Feb 15, 2014)

kait0 said:


> Today I ordered blushes in Lover, Tremble and Promise, from illamasqua's website. Did anyone pick up anything from the online sale?


  I've gotten slack about web orders since we got a local counter, so the sale passed me by. I do want to order a few things on line that aren't available at the counters, though. 

  Decided to go "nontraditional" for Valentines- I wore "Shoot" Intense l/g instead of red or pink.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Feb 16, 2014)

katred said:


> Decided to go "nontraditional" for Valentines- I wore "Shoot" Intense l/g instead of red or pink. :haha:


  Nice colour. Despite owning 'Gender', 'Feirce', 'Violate' and 'Repulse'... I am 50/50 on 'Shoot'  for some reason, maybe it am scared of how it'll look on my skin tone (and yet I'm not afraid of wearing Apocalips - how does that work?)


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Mar 1, 2014)

Today, I went to Beak Street to have a browse around and ended up buying 5 l/gs without a second thought. While I was there, I did ask about disciple being discontinued... It's not discontinued and it won't be discontinued for a very long time.  Also, I learnt something about my 3 year old nephew today while I was at the illamasqua store... He's a dab hand with a blusher brush and knows to apply Hydra Veil  :shock:


----------



## MAC_Fafinette14 (Mar 28, 2014)

Just found out about Disciple being d/c'd--I am SO ANGRY at myself because I'd been hoping to get it for years, saving up to order it online, and had to put it off for financial reasons. I had planned it as a birthday gift to myself at this point--guess I won't be celebrating this year.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Mar 30, 2014)

MAC_Fafinette14 said:


> Just found out about Disciple being d/c'd--I am SO ANGRY at myself because I'd been hoping to get it for years, saving up to order it online, and had to put it off for financial reasons. I had planned it as a birthday gift to myself at this point--guess I won't be celebrating this year. :crybaby:


  It's really weird, cos sometimes it's in stock and then it's discontinued online. I just give up and go in store. Have you tried any of the counters?


----------



## singer82 (Apr 4, 2014)

Hope Luster l/s shows up on the sephora site. I really want to get it with the sale.


----------



## indiekicks (Apr 6, 2014)

I'd love to have the lipstick in Growl, among other things...

  Why oh why does no Sephora around here carry the line?


----------



## martiangurll (Apr 7, 2014)

Do you ladies prefer to buy directly from the I site, or from Sephora?


----------



## kait0 (Apr 7, 2014)

I'm in canada so my reply might be irrelevant but I don't buy from sephora because they jack up the prices and are always out of stock. I has a wonderful experience ordering from illamasqua directly, and you can get free shipping if you spend a certain amount too. Shipping wasn't even too bad to pay for.


----------



## shellygrrl (Apr 7, 2014)

martiangurll said:


> Do you ladies prefer to buy directly from the I site, or from Sephora?


  If I were to place an order now, I'd rather order from Bloomies (they have more of the range than Sephora does now) or direct from Illamasqua.


----------



## Rainbunny (Apr 7, 2014)

kait0 said:


> I'm in canada so my reply might be irrelevant but I don't buy from sephora because they jack up the prices and are always out of stock. I has a wonderful experience ordering from illamasqua directly, and you can get free shipping if you spend a certain amount too. Shipping wasn't even too bad to pay for.


  I don't know if you already noticed this, but Illamasqua is now at the Bay and for slightly cheaper than the Sephora prices. You can buy it online at the Bay, too.


----------



## User38 (Apr 7, 2014)

martiangurll said:


> Do you ladies prefer to buy directly from the I site, or from Sephora?


 
  I go the their site.. Sephora is always oos of most things I might want.


----------



## kait0 (Apr 7, 2014)

Rainbunny said:


> I don't know if you already noticed this, but Illamasqua is now at the Bay and for slightly cheaper than the Sephora prices. You can buy it online at the Bay, too.


  Yes I do know this! Their prices are so good compared to sephora! I have made several trips to the illamasqua at the bay downtown vancouver. I ordered off illamasqua when they were having that awesome sale.


----------



## Rainbunny (Apr 7, 2014)

kait0 said:


> Yes I do know this! Their prices are so good compared to sephora! I have made several trips to the illamasqua at the bay downtown vancouver. I ordered off illamasqua when they were having that awesome sale.


  Good-- I just walked past their counter at the Bay one day, and did a double-take! Too bad the Bay doesn't have a better points program! Much more pleasant shopping at the Bay than Sephora.


----------



## kait0 (Apr 7, 2014)

Agreed - their points program is laaame ha. Sephora sells the powder blushes for 32, and the bay does them for 26!


----------



## Bcteagirl (Apr 10, 2014)

Rainbunny said:


> Good-- I just walked past their counter at the Bay one day, and did a double-take! Too bad the Bay doesn't have a better points program! Much more pleasant shopping at the Bay than Sephora.


  This is really good information thanks! I do wish the Bay had a better program too. I hear Nordstroms has a great beauty points program, and they are moving into Canada this year (Calgary in the fall, the Ottawa, then Toronto, Vancouver too I think?).


----------



## Rainbunny (Apr 10, 2014)

Bcteagirl said:


> This is really good information thanks! I do wish the Bay had a better program too. I hear Nordstroms has a great beauty points program, and they are moving into Canada this year (Calgary in the fall, the Ottawa, then Toronto, Vancouver too I think?).


  Yes, Nordstroms is definitely coming to Vancouver, too. They are renovating the old Eatons store downtown but it's like a two year project or something, so not sure when it will actually be open here. If the Bay was smart, they would start getting more competitive with the points program before Nordstroms arrives. Although I've been getting good cosmetics coupons in the mail from the Bay lately, so maybe they are going that route instead.


----------



## ChosenOne (Apr 10, 2014)

*tiptoes into the thread*

  Sooooo...I'm a newbie to Illamasqua products.  I just started wearing their nail varnish a couple of months ago and now have 5 of them.  They're the best quality nail polish I've found!  I've also thought about trying their lipsticks, but I hear they can be a bit dry?  And as far as their other products go, I'm completely clueless.  From reading the last couple of pages of this thread, I gather they have nice blushes?  Always looking to expand the variety of brands in my stash.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Apr 11, 2014)

ChosenOne said:


> *tiptoes into the thread*  Sooooo...I'm a newbie to Illamasqua products.  I just started wearing their nail varnish a couple of months ago and now have 5 of them.  They're the best quality nail polish I've found!  I've also thought about trying their lipsticks, but I hear they can be a bit dry?  And as far as their other products go, I'm completely clueless.  From reading the last couple of pages of this thread, I gather they have nice blushes?  Always looking to expand the variety of brands in my stash.


  I'd say all your points are right! I have so many of their polishes and theyre fantastic.  I've ended up throwing away most of their lipsticks because they're drying. Some were so dry they'd barely swatch properly! I think they've tried to turn that around with their new glamoure collection though, as they keep saying that they have a sheen to them etc, though I havent tried those shades yet.  Powder blushes are the star products for me.  Im bought so much illamasqua over the years that im selling most of it on now as I'll just never get round to using it all up!


----------



## ChosenOne (Apr 11, 2014)

kerry-jane88 said:


> Im bought so much illamasqua over the years that im selling most of it on now as I'll just never get round to using it all up!


  Good to know!  Okay so I will skip on the lipsticks (I think I have around 150 lipsticks right now anyway, so maybe getting into a new brand of those isn't the best idea) and check out the powder blush.  Looks like Sephora only carries 5 colors.  I assume the Illamasqua site has more?  I'll have to check that out.  I think there might be a department store about a half hour from me that has an Illamasqua counter too, so I'll have to call and see if it's true!


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Apr 11, 2014)

ChosenOne said:


> Good to know!  Okay so I will skip on the lipsticks (I think I have around 150 lipsticks right now anyway, so maybe getting into a new brand of those isn't the best idea) and check out the powder blush.  Looks like Sephora only carries 5 colors.  I assume the Illamasqua site has more?  I'll have to check that out.  I think there might be a department store about a half hour from me that has an Illamasqua counter too, so I'll have to call and see if it's true!


  Illamasquas direct site has crazy awesome sales twice a year


----------



## Rainbunny (Apr 11, 2014)

[quote name="Bcteagirl" url="/t/118563/illamasqua-discussion/ Good to know!  Okay so I will skip on the lipsticks (I think I have around 150 lipsticks right now anyway, so maybe getting into a new brand of those isn't the best idea) and check out the powder blush.  Looks like Sephora only carries 5 colors.  I assume the Illamasqua site has more?  I'll have to check that out.  I think there might be a department store about a half hour from me that has an Illamasqua counter too, so I'll have to call and see if it's true! [/quote]  I have Illamasqua's cream blusher in Laid. It's a gorgeous pink-violet shade--that's all I have right now, but I love it. I'm thinking of layering Mac's Peony Petal on top as a lighter highlighting shade.


----------



## shellygrrl (Apr 11, 2014)

ChosenOne said:


> Looks like Sephora only carries 5 colors.  I assume the Illamasqua site has more?  I'll have to check that out.  I think there might be a department store about a half hour from me that has an Illamasqua counter too, so I'll have to call and see if it's true!


  Bloomingdales carries virtually the entire range, if you don't want to order direct from Illamasqua.  I have one of their lipsticks: Sangers. It's a matte neutral red. I think most of their lipsticks are matte. It is pigmented (and _does_ swatch well), not uncomfortable to wear, but it isn't hydrating (if that makes sense)?  I definitely agree the nail polishes are amazing. Haven't tried the blushes, but it seems to me they are very pigmented.


----------



## ChosenOne (Apr 11, 2014)

shellygrrl said:


> I definitely agree the nail polishes are amazing. Haven't tried the blushes, but it seems to me they are very pigmented.


  Yup, it's a Bloomingdale's that's about a half hour away from me that I was thinking carries Illamasqua (because I know not all Bloomingdale's carry that line).  I checked and was right that they do carry it, so I might have to make a trip down there in the next week or two to check everything out in person!


----------



## shellygrrl (Apr 11, 2014)

:cheer:


----------



## fleur de lis (Apr 12, 2014)

I'm really keen to try the Matte Veil when it comes out. Have been on the hunt for a decent mattifying primer for ages!


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Apr 12, 2014)

shellygrrl said:


> I have one of their lipsticks: Sangers. It's a matte neutral red. I think most of their lipsticks are matte. It is pigmented (and _does_ swatch well), not uncomfortable to wear, but it isn't hydrating (if that makes sense)?


  Sangers is one of my keepers, actually wearable and I prefer the colour over macs reds. the inconsistency of the lipstick lines quality is disappointing.


----------



## LastContrast (Apr 17, 2014)

I like Sangers too - esp with a gloss of Succubus on top. It's drying, but on par with MACs mattes like Ruby Woo to me.


----------



## kimibos (Apr 25, 2014)

Did you guys see this? They are coming out with Liquid Lipsticks.


----------



## kimibos (Apr 25, 2014)

I luv the Limecrime Velevetines BUT i cant wait for these! i expect Perfection from Illamasqua!


----------



## purplevines (Apr 28, 2014)

kimibos said:


> I luv the Limecrime Velevetines BUT i cant wait for these! i expect Perfection from Illamasqua!


  Awesome! I can't wait to take a look at these, but knowing me I'll probably buy them because the ladies at the counter are the sweetest


----------



## kimibos (Apr 28, 2014)

Here is the Link to the Illamasqua Website. They have some swatches. they look way better in the Videos.

  http://www.illamasqua.com/shop/matte-lip-liquid-surrender

  I really dont like the color Selection, i really wanted a Red one. Maybe theyll do more colors later. Also they are going to be $34.88 here in the US.

  That is Way too Expensive compare to the other MATTE Liquid Lipsticks in the market. 

  Kat Von D - $19 
  Limecrime- $20
  MUFE- $24
  BITE - $28
  Hourglass- $28 


  i dont see them as a HIT product.


----------



## purplevines (Apr 28, 2014)

kimibos said:


> Here is the Link to the Illamasqua Website. They have some swatches. they look way better in the Videos.
> 
> http://www.illamasqua.com/shop/matte-lip-liquid-surrender
> 
> ...


  How do you know that's the price? was that from the currency conversion?

  That is really steep for a product with a small colour selection..it seems a bit too much for Illamasqua, that's more than a blush!


----------



## kimibos (Apr 28, 2014)

purplevines said:


> How do you know that's the price? was that from the currency conversion?
> 
> That is really steep for a product with a small colour selection..it seems a bit too much for Illamasqua, that's more than a blush!


  18.50 pounds is 31.10 in USD but All the blogs i read say $34.88 for the US Price. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  EDIT= if you change the UK site to USD it says $30. 

  Well i know im not paying that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  i would rather try one from HG or Bite.


----------



## purplevines (Apr 28, 2014)

kimibos said:


> 18.50 pounds is 31.10 in USD but All the blogs i read say $34.88 for the US Price.


  hmmm..

  When I finally found the button to see the US pricing it said $30.02

  however! The prices from the direct site are not what are in stores here in Canada at the Bay (and I think Illamasqua is the only brand that US and CA have the same prices)
  example. eyebrow cake on the website is $25, in stores here its 23.

  I reckon these will be about $28, so that it stays competitive. TBH 28 is still too much for something I can get for $22 (KVD), totally agreeing that this will not be a HIT


----------



## katred (Jun 10, 2014)

Good news everyone! (Hands up if you read that in Professor Farnsworth's voice from Futurama...)

  Illamasqua is releasing more of its satiny "Glamore" lipsticks. There are four more bright shades:

  http://www.reallyree.com/2014/06/illamasqua-glamore-lipstick-new-shades-july-2014-swatches.html

  And seven nude shades that cover a range of skin tones: 

  http://www.reallyree.com/2014/06/illamasqua-glamore-nude-lipstick-collection-swatches.html

  All of these are supposed to be out at the end of July.

  Vampette and Rockabilly will be mine!!


----------



## LastContrast (Jun 12, 2014)

Oooh Rockabilly and Kitsch both look gorgeous.


----------



## LivN (Jul 5, 2014)

I look forward to Glamore nude lipsticks, I'm after MLBB "flesh" nude which, since I'm fair and my lips are not pigmented, is very hard to find!


----------



## MAC_Fafinette14 (Jul 12, 2014)

Disciple update: "Get notified when this product is back in stock." Well...Damn.

  I'd already gotten MAC Lipmix in Blue to compensate. Guess I need to make room in my stash for another shade.


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Jul 13, 2014)

fleur de lis said:


> I'm really keen to try the Matte Veil when it comes out. Have been on the hunt for a* decent mattifying primer* for ages!


  Estee Lauder have a really good one too.


----------



## MissTania (Jul 13, 2014)

Glamore Nude lippie swatches here:

  http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2014/06/illamasqua-glamore-nude-lipsticks.html

  Rosepout is the one I like.


----------



## LivN (Jul 13, 2014)

Starkers looks like a good choice for me.


----------



## MACina (Jul 13, 2014)

MissTania said:


> Glamore Nude lippie swatches here:
> 
> http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2014/06/illamasqua-glamore-nude-lipsticks.html
> 
> *Rosepout is the one I like.*


  Same here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Howards End (Aug 4, 2014)

I really want Tease, but it's twice the price of MAC Myth!  I also have Fleshpot.  Maybe I'll swatch it at Bloomies and then decide.    Anyone know if these are vanilla scented?


----------



## katred (Aug 4, 2014)

Howards End said:


> Anyone know if these are vanilla scented?


  The testers at my counter don't seem to have any scent, although testers often lose their scent through exposure. 

  Here's some photos of the upcoming Fall collection. That nail polish is everything. It looks like the aging copper roofs from the oceanside city where I grew up. 

  http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2014/08/illamasqua-collection.html


----------



## Howards End (Aug 7, 2014)

lol thanks katred, now I'm going to buy Melange, forget Tease lol!  It's gorgeous and I get unbelievably long wear with Illamasqua varnishes


----------



## MAC_Fafinette14 (Aug 8, 2014)

Went over to the Illamasqua counter today--picked up Posture instead of getting Coven by Kat Von D. (Not the same colour, but similar enough and with a better formula/finish)
  Also learned some sad news for fellow Canadians: The counters at The Bay are closing up in September. From what the staff were saying, Illamasqua's NA stores (US/Canada) and offices are closing, so they'll be available only through the online store.
  Feels kinda like a punch to the gut after Inglot left--why must all the good-quality brands go?


----------



## katred (Aug 9, 2014)

MAC_Fafinette14 said:


> Went over to the Illamasqua counter today--picked up Posture instead of getting Coven by Kat Von D. (Not the same colour, but similar enough and with a better formula/finish) Also learned some sad news for fellow Canadians: The counters at The Bay are closing up in September. From what the staff were saying, Illamasqua's NA stores (US/Canada) and offices are closing, so they'll be available only through the online store. Feels kinda like a punch to the gut after Inglot left--why must all the good-quality brands go?


  ARGH. I was so happy when they arrived! Very sorry to know they won't be sticking around.   The really sad thing is that they did a beautiful job on the counter/ alcove at The Bay near me. I wonder what's going to replace it?


----------



## MAC_Fafinette14 (Aug 10, 2014)

I heard it from the Montreal Bay location, and I'll also miss the space they had (the mannequins, busts, and broken mirrors were refreshingly different than the sleek and luxurious-looking designs of other high-end counters).


----------



## katred (Aug 10, 2014)

MAC_Fafinette14 said:


> I heard it from the Montreal Bay location, and I'll also miss the space they had (the mannequins, busts, and broken mirrors were refreshingly different than the sleek and luxurious-looking designs of other high-end counters).


  Yup, that's my counter too! Completely agree with you that it was a breath of fresh air. Wonder who'll take that spot? Probably no one with a cool sense of decor.

  And hey there, fellow Montrealer!


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 11, 2014)

Okay, so I posted a message on Illamasqua's Facebook page about this, and I was told they're pulling out of _some_ of their US and Canadian retailers.


----------



## katred (Aug 11, 2014)

shellygrrl said:


> Okay, so I posted a message on Illamasqua's Facebook page about this, and I was told they're pulling out of _some_ of their US and Canadian retailers.


  Thanks Shelly. I'm sad to know that mine is among them, but at least they won't be entirely gone


----------



## Rinstar (Aug 13, 2014)

Ok ladies, I have a burning desire for Melange when it is available. However, I don't know where I can buy it! I've only ever purchased Illamasqua from Sephora before. There is no Bloomingdales anywhere near me, so that's out.


----------



## pnfpn (Aug 14, 2014)

Bloomies does free delivery from their website I think. They're the only ones that sell Illamasqua in the US now too iirc.


----------



## katred (Aug 14, 2014)

Rinstar said:


> Ok ladies, I have a burning desire for Melange when it is available. However, I don't know where I can buy it! I've only ever purchased Illamasqua from Sephora before. There is no Bloomingdales anywhere near me, so that's out.


  You can order from their web site, but shipping for polishes is expensive. Bloomies is probably a better option if you can use it.


----------



## Dalshandra (Aug 14, 2014)

I just went to the Bloomingdales website and it looks like Illasmasqua is completely gone. No matter what search I do on their products it's gone from the database and main beauty menus. I'm so bummed. I loved their edgy colors and their really unique collection promo looks and their nail polish quality! Does bloomingdales ever do clearance prices in their stores? If I had known they were pulling out I would have stocked up sooner :-( I just can't spend so much on their international shipping prices so I hope I can find some HG's before it's all gone.   Thanks for reading this sappy novel and Have a great day!  Dal


----------



## pnfpn (Aug 14, 2014)

Dalshandra said:


> Dal


  I'e said it before and I'll say it again. £9 is an incredibly good deal on their intl shipping. Here if I were to send an average package of say 4-5 products it would be around £7.50 and that is with me lying about its value. You're paying £9 to get it shipped to you WITH tracking. It will be expensive after conversion no doubt but it's certainly not the worst.

  It's sad they are pulling out of the US.


----------



## Dalshandra (Aug 14, 2014)

Ok I understand. It's a shame they couldn't stay successful in US. I love a good swatching/impulse buy visit as much as the next makeup lover  Thanks for the reply!


----------



## honey on boost (Aug 14, 2014)

I really want to try skinbase but I can't decide what color I am in it.  I don't use any of the foundations on their comparison chart. 

  Any chanel b20-b30's users in here that use skinbase?


----------



## Dalshandra (Aug 14, 2014)

I wear B20 in Chanel vitalumiere and use the Illamasqua skin base in 6.5.  The .5 numbers seem to have the olive/yellow undertones so right now since I'm a little more tan than in the winter I was hoping to play with one of the higher .5 numbers like 7.5 or 8.5 since I'm definitely olive toned and just look so odd in pink or even peach undertones foundations *glares at Guerlain sample* !  I haven't tried the higher numbers on me but my best guess (I admit I'm not a makeup professional ) is that B30 would have to be up in higher numbers like 9, 10, or 11 and then with a .5 if you need the olive/yellow undertone.  I kinda rambled but I hope this was a little helpful. Good luck with your hunt! Do you have a location nearby where you can play with testers?


----------



## EllaS (Aug 14, 2014)

pnfpn said:


> I'e said it before and I'll say it again. £9 is an incredibly good deal on their intl shipping. Here if I were to send an average package of say 4-5 products it would be around £7.50 and that is with me lying about its value. You're paying £9 to get it shipped to you WITH tracking. It will be expensive after conversion no doubt but it's certainly not the worst.
> 
> It's sad they are pulling out of the US.


  What makes it so expensive is the exchange rate. I just put some items in my cart, including a nail varnish, to see what the premium shipping charge would be and it is $24.34. Not to mention, I'm paying more for each item than I would in the States because of the pound to dollar exchange rate. So for a blush that's $27 here, I pay $34.88 online.


  So let's say you order 3 blushes (@ 34.88) and 1 nail varnish (@ 23.53) from Illamasqua.com. That's $128.17, plus $24.34 shipping which totals $152.51.

  Now let's say you ordered those same items from Bloomingdales (no longer an option apparently), which offers free shipping on any order for Loyallists (which is free to sign up). Three blushes  (@ $27) plus 1 nail polish (@ $18) is $99 plus sales tax. Sales tax will vary by state, but where I live it's 6% so the total would $104.94. So I'm paying almost $50 more for the same items ordering from Illamasqua. Honestly? That's hard to swallow.

  As an aside, I am peeved at both Sephora and Bloomies because in both cases I had Illamasqua items in my cart and then POOF they removed them from the site with no warning. Don't they want to sell off their stock? Send a warning email - I would have bought a ton of stuff!


----------



## pnfpn (Aug 14, 2014)

EllaS said:


> What makes it so expensive is the exchange rate. I just put some items in my cart, including a nail varnish, to see what the premium shipping charge would be and it is $24.34. Not to mention, I'm paying more for each item than I would in the States because of the pound to dollar exchange rate. So for a blush that's $27 here, I pay $34.88 online.
> 
> 
> So let's say you order 3 blushes (@ 34.88) and 1 nail varnish (@ 23.53) from Illamasqua.com. That's $128.17, plus $24.34 shipping which totals $152.51.
> ...


  Well the nail varnish is what is amping up the cost. Postal laws dictate here that you cannot ship polish internationally and so Illamasqua need to use a special courier for that, t he cost you're paying is to get that polish to you. I'm not defending their prices but I think it's great that if you're willing to pay for it then you can get polishes. 

  A simple conversion of the premium shipping rate still shows it being cheaper than Selfridges 

  I can't really comment on how much out of pocket you're going to be if you got from the site. We had the price hike on all Illamasqua products a few months ago. It's ungoldy expensive in GBP compared to what it used to be.


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 14, 2014)

A couple of other things to consider:  1) If you order three times from Illamasqua's site, you get a loyalty discount of 10%. While it isn't much, it is something.  2) They offer free international shipping if you order £50 (currently ~$83.46 USD) or more. That is a hell of a lot better than Selfridges, whose international shipping charges are, IMLTHO, hideous at £25/~$40+ USD. (Granted, Illamasqua's free shipping may be dropped if you order a nail polish, but still.)


----------



## pnfpn (Aug 15, 2014)

shellygrrl said:


> 2) They offer free international shipping if you order £50 (currently ~$83.46 USD) or more. That is a hell of a lot better than Selfridges, whose international shipping charges are, IMLTHO, hideous at £25/~$40+ USD. (Granted, Illamasqua's free shipping may be dropped if you order a nail polish, but still.)


  You can also cheat the system and get 10% both times before the loyalty discount!

  1. Make an account
  2. Add items to basket
  3. Wait 2-3 days an they email you a 10% off code for items in your basket.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Aug 15, 2014)

pnfpn said:


> You can also cheat the system and get 10% both times before the loyalty discount!  1. Make an account 2. Add items to basket 3. Wait 2-3 days an they email you a 10% off code for items in your basket.


  Haha yeah I remember doing a similar trick when I started shopping with them years ago!  Ahh illamasqua, you could have been so great....  They used to be my favourite brand,  I'd buy pretty much everything from their collections.  The prices when it launched were fantastic and I remember how crazy cheap the sales would be!  Then came the ridiculous price hike...  Idk, it seemed to me that they started to shift too far away from their kryolan roots and became selfridges bitch, for want of a better expression!   Any thoughts on illamasquas evolution?


----------



## Dalshandra (Aug 15, 2014)

kerry-jane88 said:


> Any thoughts on illamasquas evolution?


  I agree with you, they just aren't the same makeup and company I fell for when they first came out.  At first when they moved from Sephora to Bloomingdales here in the US I was excited and thought this could be a good thing since not every Sephora had SA's available who could chitchat with you about the full line and in the beginning they brought out their big guns with super friendly artists who were very knowledgeable about the line, a big opening ceremony with Alex Box herself appearing and creating one of her gorgeous editorial looks on a live model and regular beauty school drop-ins scheduled every month featuring a timely makeup focus like "holiday party looks" and "intense Halloween looks." But things started to change...

  I was excited to see last year's holiday palette and even though I knew they didn't run out of new items quite like MAC does during their LE madness, the SA I had gotten to know asked for my email contact and assured me he'd hold one for me as soon as it arrived and would let me know when it was in store.  Weeks went by and I waited to hear from anyone at the store. I eventually dropped by to see the Chanel holiday collection and sure enough, the Illamasqua holiday display was up and they had product.  I let them know that I had written my information down and was hoping to get updates on this collection so they took my name again for their "book" so that I could hear about any other upcoming collections.  I never heard from any of the SA's. In fact the first few who I'd gotten to know in the first days of launch never seemed to return again. SIGH. Even their tweets about upcoming beauty school drop-ins went silent on my feed.  They seemed to just be fading away. And then with edgy colors like Disciple, that gorgeous navy blue kind of like KVD's new Poe, being pulled from their counters but still available on the UK site, as well as some of their edgier nail colors quietly disappearing I started to wonder if the relationship with the mega department stores of North America wasn't working out anymore.

  And now to find out through the website overhaul that the line is just gone without a word from Bloomingdales, it's like a bad breakup that you get from a text that you knew in your heart was always coming but you never expected it to end quite so abruptly and online for crying out loud. 

  BritishBeautyBlogger has a lovely review of their new collection coming out at the end of the summer (of COURSE now that they've already pulled out of NA and I won't see it in person) at this link (I swear I'm not affiliated! I was just excited to see their newest collection) http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2014/08/illamasqua-collection.html and I think she ends the review perfectly:

  "The Illamasqua Once Collection is a bit of a mixed bag for me, I must admit. Sometimes, I think this brand has lost its way a bit; just lost a bit of its edginess that made it so exciting" -BritishBeautyBlogger

Anywho, that's my armchair analysis/two cent sob story 






 LOL


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Aug 15, 2014)

Dalshandra said:


> I agree with you, they just aren't the same makeup and company I fell for when they first came out.  At first when they moved from Sephora to Bloomingdales here in the US I was excited and thought this could be a good thing since not every Sephora had SA's available who could chitchat with you about the full line and in the beginning they brought out their big guns with super friendly artists who were very knowledgeable about the line, a big opening ceremony with Alex Box herself appearing and creating one of her gorgeous editorial looks on a live model and regular beauty school drop-ins scheduled every month featuring a timely makeup focus like "holiday party looks" and "intense Halloween looks." But things started to change...  I was excited to see last year's holiday palette and even though I knew they didn't run out of new items quite like MAC does during their LE madness, the SA I had gotten to know asked for my email contact and assured me he'd hold one for me as soon as it arrived and would let me know when it was in store.  Weeks went by and I waited to hear from anyone at the store. I eventually dropped by to see the Chanel holiday collection and sure enough, the Illamasqua holiday display was up and they had product.  I let them know that I had written my information down and was hoping to get updates on this collection so they took my name again for their "book" so that I could hear about any other upcoming collections.  I never heard from any of the SA's. In fact the first few who I'd gotten to know in the first days of launch never seemed to return again. SIGH. Even their tweets about upcoming beauty school drop-ins went silent on my feed.  They seemed to just be fading away. And then with edgy colors like Disciple, that gorgeous navy blue kind of like KVD's new Poe, being pulled from their counters but still available on the UK site, as well as some of their edgier nail colors quietly disappearing I started to wonder if the relationship with the mega department stores of North America wasn't working out anymore.  And now to find out through the website overhaul that the line is just gone without a word from Bloomingdales, it's like a bad breakup that you get from a text that you knew in your heart was always coming but you never expected it to end quite so abruptly and online for crying out loud.   BritishBeautyBlogger has a lovely review of their new collection coming out at the end of the summer (of COURSE now that they've already pulled out of NA and I won't see it in person) at this link (I swear I'm not affiliated! I was just excited to see their newest collection) http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2014/08/illamasqua-collection.html and I think she ends the review perfectly:  "[COLOR=3D3D3D]The Illamasqua Once Collection is a bit of a mixed bag for me, I must admit. Sometimes, I think this brand has lost its way a bit; just lost a bit of its edginess that made it so exciting" -BritishBeautyBlogger[/COLOR]  [COLOR=3D3D3D]Anywho, that's my armchair analysis/two cent sob story [/COLOR]  LOL


  That's so disappointing that they have staff as lazy and unknoweldgeable as mac staff in their department stores at least. The stand alone stores seem to have a greater emphasis on the artistry but then again, the one in Liverpool seems to just be another scouse full face of night out makeup shop :/ when I look at the SAs that's all I see now,  not that I'm saying they have to be alternative looking at all but as a brand I think they've shied away from it.  I have a lot of illamasqua nail polishes so I have my eye on the new melange one from the once collection  though the collection seems like it's half a collection if that makes sense? Where's the rest of it!? I can't see people tripping up over themselves to get those cream shadows, not at those prices. It's like they don't want to make money anymore!


----------



## Dalshandra (Aug 15, 2014)

kerry-jane88 said:


> I have a lot of illamasqua nail polishes so I have my eye on the new melange one from the once collection
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I wanted to see that nail polish too! It's one of the most unique things I've seen them do in a while! And I totally agree on those cream shadows, they are really underwhelming.  So many other companies do that product in those colors and their version seems to have nothing any better.  I remember those gorgeous pastel cream pigments that came out with one of their earlier collections like the pastel mint and lavender. Really fun colors in a versatile cream format before Dior and Chanel and other big companies expanded their range of cream eyeshadows.


----------



## EllaS (Aug 15, 2014)

pnfpn said:


> Well the nail varnish is what is amping up the cost. Postal laws dictate here that you cannot ship polish internationally and so Illamasqua need to use a special courier for that, t he cost you're paying is to get that polish to you. I'm not defending their prices but I think it's great that if you're willing to pay for it then you can get polishes.
> 
> A simple conversion of the premium shipping rate still shows it being cheaper than Selfridges
> 
> I can't really comment on how much out of pocket you're going to be if you got from the site. We had the price hike on all Illamasqua products a few months ago. It's ungoldy expensive in GBP compared to what it used to be.


  I included the nail polish since we all seem to be eyeing "Melange" from the forthcoming collection   Plus I actually quite like Illamasqua nail polishes, and there were a number I had planned to buy from Bloomies and now it's too late. I understand shipping polish internationally (or at all for that matter) is an issue, so, yep, it comes down to whether or not you think it's worth paying the extra price for. I think I'm just most annoyed because neither Illamasqua, nor Bloomies, nor Sephora gave any advance warning of this. Had they given their customers that courtesy, I might not be griping so much. (Maybe ;-))


----------



## EllaS (Aug 15, 2014)

shellygrrl said:


> 2) They offer free international shipping if you order £50 (currently ~$83.46 USD) or more. That is a hell of a lot better than Selfridges, whose international shipping charges are, IMLTHO, hideous at £25/~$40+ USD. (Granted, Illamasqua's free shipping may be dropped if you order a nail polish, but still.)


  Thanks, Shellygrrl. I wasn't aware of that loyalty discount. Ten percent is better than nothing! I did see the free shipping offer - not bad and a relatively easy target to meet given their prices. Just a bummer about the nail polish.


----------



## EllaS (Aug 15, 2014)

pnfpn said:


> You can also cheat the system and get 10% both times before the loyalty discount!
> 
> 1. Make an account
> 2. Add items to basket
> 3. Wait 2-3 days an they email you a 10% off code for items in your basket.


  Awesome tip - thank you! Every little bit helps


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 15, 2014)

kerry-jane88 said:


> Any thoughts on illamasquas evolution?





Dalshandra said:


> I agree with you, they just aren't the same makeup and company I fell for when they first came out.  At first when they moved from Sephora to Bloomingdales here in the US I was excited and thought this could be a good thing since not every Sephora had SA's available who could chitchat with you about the full line and in the beginning they brought out their big guns with super friendly artists who were very knowledgeable about the line, a big opening ceremony with Alex Box herself appearing and creating one of her gorgeous editorial looks on a live model and regular beauty school drop-ins scheduled every month featuring a timely makeup focus like "holiday party looks" and "intense Halloween looks." But things started to change...  I was excited to see last year's holiday palette and even though I knew they didn't run out of new items quite like MAC does during their LE madness, the SA I had gotten to know asked for my email contact and assured me he'd hold one for me as soon as it arrived and would let me know when it was in store.  Weeks went by and I waited to hear from anyone at the store. I eventually dropped by to see the Chanel holiday collection and sure enough, the Illamasqua holiday display was up and they had product.  I let them know that I had written my information down and was hoping to get updates on this collection so they took my name again for their "book" so that I could hear about any other upcoming collections.  I never heard from any of the SA's. In fact the first few who I'd gotten to know in the first days of launch never seemed to return again. SIGH. Even their tweets about upcoming beauty school drop-ins went silent on my feed.  They seemed to just be fading away. And then with edgy colors like Disciple, that gorgeous navy blue kind of like KVD's new Poe, being pulled from their counters but still available on the UK site, as well as some of their edgier nail colors quietly disappearing I started to wonder if the relationship with the mega department stores of North America wasn't working out anymore.  And now to find out through the website overhaul that the line is just gone without a word from Bloomingdales, it's like a bad breakup that you get from a text that you knew in your heart was always coming but you never expected it to end quite so abruptly and online for crying out loud.


  It really does suck. :nods:  Their other focus in the UK seems to be their freestanding stores (especially their flagship store in London). Makes me wonder if things would've been different if they went that route here in North America: a few freestanding stores here and there along with a North American warehouse or whatnot (basically, similar to how Inglot was in North America before they started getting counters at various Macy's), rather than having the line carried by Sephora or Bloomies.  Personally, I'm not sure if the problem is with the brand itself or if it's more to do with the fact most makeup buyers in North America have little interest in creating bolder looks or with experimenting with their makeup (something that was -- and, to at least some extent, still is (IMO) -- at Illamasqua's core). Let's be real; most makeup buyers are not enthusiasts like Specktra-ites. Or even makeup artists. They just want some neutral colours, maybe a red or coral lipstick, and that's all. Add in the fact that other brands are cheaper, or that you can spend a bit more for luxury brands, or roughly the same for other existing brands, and there you go.  That said, it is disappointing they're out of North America.


----------



## Dalshandra (Aug 15, 2014)

shellygrrl said:


> That said, it is disappointing they're out of North America.


  Exactly! I really wonder how things could have been if they had just started with a single flagship standalone boutique, no bigger than say a Lush store but with just their staff and their managers calling the shots. Sigh. 

  Since I'll probably be looking for bolder non-traditional nail lacquers from other companies now, anyone have any good recommendations?  I've been eyeing the OCC nail lacquers and wonder if the quality is close to Illamasqua's nail lacquers.  I'll try over in the nail board discussion as well but if anyone here has both brands I'd love to hear your thoughts!


----------



## EllaS (Aug 15, 2014)

Dalshandra said:


> Exactly! I really wonder how things could have been if they had just started with a single flagship standalone boutique, no bigger than say a Lush store but with just their staff and their managers calling the shots. Sigh.
> 
> *Since I'll probably be looking for bolder non-traditional nail lacquers from other companies now, anyone have any good recommendations? * I've been eyeing the OCC nail lacquers and wonder if the quality is close to Illamasqua's nail lacquers.  I'll try over in the nail board discussion as well but if anyone here has both brands I'd love to hear your thoughts!


 
  I'm with you. I love Illamasqua nail polish and I love bold color. 

  I have a few A-England polishes (briarwood, saint george, jane eyre), and the quality is top notch http://www.a-england.co.uk/

  I don't have any yet, but I'm also planning on trying Rescue Beauty Lounge. http://www.rescuebeauty.com/index.php/nail-polish.html
  A couple of recent links to give you an idea:
  http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/2014/08/rescue-beauty-lounge-italian-summer.html
  http://www.kelliegonzo.com/2014/06/rescue-beauty-lounge-anatomy-of-kdrama.html


----------



## Dalshandra (Aug 15, 2014)

EllaS said:


> I'm with you. I love Illamasqua nail polish and I love bold color.
> 
> I have a few A-England polishes (briarwood, saint george, jane eyre), and the quality is top notch http://www.a-england.co.uk/
> 
> ...


  Oooooh I haven't ventured down the rabbit hole of indies yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! I've heard such nice things about the RBL's, the italian summer collection has some beautiful shades! Thank you for the links!!


----------



## Ajigglin (Aug 15, 2014)

EllaS said:


> What makes it so expensive is the exchange rate. I just put some items in my cart, including a nail varnish, to see what the premium shipping charge would be and it is $24.34. Not to mention, I'm paying more for each item than I would in the States because of the pound to dollar exchange rate. So for a blush that's $27 here, I pay $34.88 online.   So let's say you order 3 blushes (@ 34.88) and 1 nail varnish (@ 23.53) from Illamasqua.com. That's $128.17, plus $24.34 shipping which totals $152.51.  Now let's say you ordered those same items from Bloomingdales (no longer an option apparently), which offers free shipping on any order for Loyallists (which is free to sign up). Three blushes  (@ $27) plus 1 nail polish (@ $18) is $99 plus sales tax. Sales tax will vary by state, but where I live it's 6% so the total would $104.94. So I'm paying almost $50 more for the same items ordering from Illamasqua. Honestly? That's hard to swallow.  As an aside, I am peeved at both Sephora and Bloomies because in both cases I had Illamasqua items in my cart and then POOF they removed them from the site with no warning. Don't they want to sell off their stock? Send a warning email - I would have bought a ton of stuff!


  Don't forget the fees that your credit card will charge for having to convert from pounds to dollars.


----------



## katred (Aug 17, 2014)

EllaS said:


> I'm with you. I love Illamasqua nail polish and I love bold color.
> 
> I have a few A-England polishes (briarwood, saint george, jane eyre), and the quality is top notch http://www.a-england.co.uk/
> 
> ...


  Second the love on A-England. Their shimmer finishes are unbelievable. I have Dragon, Princess Sabra, Lancelot, She Walks in Beauty and Tess of the D'Ubervilles. of those, Lancelot was a little disappointing, but the others are excellent, in particular the first two. They're among my all-time favourite polishes. 

  I like Butter London a lot too, especially All Hail the Queen, Saucy Jack and Victoriana. 

  RBL is definitely one I've been meaning to try. That green shade in the Italian Summer collection is dreamy...


----------



## Spectacular (Aug 22, 2014)

I must have caught the switch between this being available at Bloomingdales.com and when they removed it completely.   I had purchased the blush brush from Bloomies because I just didn't like the price increase or waiting time that it would take to get from Illamasqua.com and it actually came literally on the day I needed it to use for a cream contour. So far I like it but that's no shock, their brushes are pretty awesome.  So when I was looking up their angled brush I was so confused as to how I'd ordered a brush from them just a week ago and now Bloomingdales had no clue who Illamasqua was.  So far I've done a little reading on them and it's interesting to see them expanding in other markets (at least that's the official word) but then shuttling all their North America stores/websites. It sucks since like others said the conversion rate is tough for casual shopping. It also breaks my heart a little since that company is so amazing and I really respect the effort the company made to, maybe not be as daring as they used to be, but still be miles above everyone else.I just hope this doesn't hurt them too much.


----------



## honey on boost (Aug 23, 2014)

Dalshandra said:


> I wear B20 in Chanel vitalumiere and use the Illamasqua skin base in 6.5.  The .5 numbers seem to have the olive/yellow undertones so right now since I'm a little more tan than in the winter I was hoping to play with one of the higher .5 numbers like 7.5 or 8.5 since I'm definitely olive toned and just look so odd in pink or even peach undertones foundations *glares at Guerlain sample* !  I haven't tried the higher numbers on me but my best guess (I admit I'm not a makeup professional ) is that B30 would have to be up in higher numbers like 9, 10, or 11 and then with a .5 if you need the olive/yellow undertone.  I kinda rambled but I hope this was a little helpful. Good luck with your hunt! Do you have a location nearby where you can play with testers?


  Thank you! I'm going to give the 6.5 a shot. Illamasqua recommended Sb5 but I'm not too sure that will work.


----------



## stephshopaholic (Aug 23, 2014)

It sucks that we can't get illamasqua in the US anymore, I really love their lipsticks, especially kontrol. I really want Apocalips but I'm not sure if it was ever even available here. I suppose when I have $83 to burn I'll grab that and a few other products from their site. I was just going to buy a few of their items from sephora not too long ago and now poof they're gone.


----------



## Howards End (Aug 23, 2014)

My reaction when I realized Bloomngdales dropped Illamasqua https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oymK60EmzyU  Well, I'm glad I got Swarm and Blizzard at Bloomies before the exit.  It's time to explore a-England!


----------



## katred (Aug 23, 2014)

Although I don't know how I'll be able to get it here, I am already in love with Once nail polish.   http://www.reallyree.com/2014/08/illamasqua-once-nail-varnish-melange-swatch.html


----------



## stephshopaholic (Aug 23, 2014)

That nail polish is beautiful


----------



## thefbomb (Aug 25, 2014)

If theres some Canadian girls (or boys) looking here, the counters in The Bay are closing now as well and it looks like we will have to buy online. Theyre currently running 25% off. Its disappointing that us American/Canadian folks can no longer go pick it up in stores. I did manage to pick up 5 Blushes and 3 lipsticks though haha. totally want more though, not going to lie


----------



## Maris Crane (Aug 25, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *thefbomb* 



If theres some Canadian girls (or boys) looking here, the counters in The Bay are closing now as well and it looks like we will have to buy online. Theyre currently running 25% off.
  It is taking every fibre of my being not to order Skin Base @ the 25% off. I gave in and threw in Hollow last week to my Chanel order and I'm kind of unsure how I feel about it. But I was hoping I could test out Skin Base for a destination wedding. I don't need anymore foundation though so I'm holding off...


----------



## vaisforluvrs (Aug 25, 2014)

katred said:


> http://www.reallyree.com/2014/08/illamasqua-once-nail-varnish-melange-swatch.html









 I need this! I just might have to buy it direct and pay the crazy shipping prices.


----------



## thefbomb (Aug 25, 2014)

Maris Crane said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *thefbomb*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Ahh temptation is so tough!


----------



## pnfpn (Sep 2, 2014)

I got my order with the new nail polish and cream shadow this morning as I was leaving for work. I took the polish with me haha. I stuck a pic on my IG http://instagram.com/p/scQFNhjs90/

  I'm kind of disappointed that the green isn't as bright as blogger pics showed it but it's still very pretty. The gold through it is stunning. I love it!


----------



## Howards End (Sep 7, 2014)

Wow it's gorgeous  I hope Illamasqua releases more than 1 nail varnish in upcoming Fall/Winter collections!  If I had known about their exit from the US I would have hurried over to a Bloomies counter and swatched the Glamore nude l/s line


----------



## ARGIRO248 (Sep 10, 2014)

It have being very long since me last order from illamasqua.i want the sophie blush and fable lipstick(my wedding lipstick)


----------



## zosojacks (Sep 30, 2014)

I just popped into Hudson's Bay last night and saw that all Illamasqua products are now 50% off. Scored 2 nail polishes I had been eying for a while, Jo'mina and Ruthless.   Soooo sad to see them go!


----------



## thefbomb (Sep 30, 2014)

zosojacks said:


> I just popped into Hudson's Bay last night and saw that all Illamasqua products are now 50% off. Scored 2 nail polishes I had been eying for a while, Jo'mina and Ruthless.   Soooo sad to see them go!


  Ooh maybe I'll pop into the bay at lunch or something though last time I went there were a lot of things sold out already


----------



## MAC_Fafinette14 (Oct 2, 2014)

I picked up a bunch of things I'd wanted but didn't get 'til now, because I doubt I'd get them at regular price. I got a backup of Nomad, since that nail polish is indescribably gorgeous. Also backed up Creep eye shadow--it's tough to find a good cool-toned lavender shade, and Creep is exactly that.

  The shades I wanted but never saw in-person, I'll have to suck it up and order online.


----------



## Indian Barbie (Nov 2, 2014)

Hey guys it's been a long time since I started this thread! For some reason I just can't get excited about Illamasqua products; many of the stuff I have bought over the recent years have had poor staying power or have not matched the quality of some drugstore brands. There hasn't been a new collection out that has wow'd me like there used to. 

  There's the latest one (http://www.illamasqua.com/shop/collections/facets/) which look cool but now there are so many drugstore brands in the UK (SleekMakeUP, Makeup Revolution) with fantastic pigmentation and quality for a fraction of the cost so I can't justify the prices that Illamasqua are charging. Any thoughts?


----------



## pnfpn (Nov 2, 2014)

My problem with Facets is I have a few of the colours already in single form. It's not worth it to buy the palettes for duplicates! I really like their nail polishes and their Glamore lipsticks, t heir gel liner is HG for me but I've gotten all I want from the brand.


----------



## LivN (Nov 2, 2014)

For me, powder blushes are the highlight of their line. They are amazing, I hope they will refresh the line with some new shades soon. Nail polishes are great as well, and I really liked their powder foundation. Can't fault any of those, great textures, great pigment.

  I'd love to try Gleam in Aurora, cream pigments in Delirium and Hollow, eye pencils in Vow, Honour and Seize and some of the lip pencils. 

  I agree regarding the new collections though, they seem to repromote a lot of products instead of releasing new ones.


----------



## madameb (Jan 6, 2015)

Canadians- Bay Queen still has 50% off at Illamasqua. All other stores have shipped remaining stock there. No testers though.


----------



## thefbomb (Jan 6, 2015)

madameb said:


> Canadians- Bay Queen still has 50% off at Illamasqua. All other stores have shipped remaining stock there. No testers though.


 Ooh really? I didn't notice the booth last time I went. How much do they have left?


----------



## AstronautRaptor (Jan 11, 2015)

Man.. I am so depressed Illamasqua was pulled from the US  I didn't even notice until lately when I wanted to get some blushes.. which are my HG blushes. Bummer.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jan 11, 2015)

AstronautRaptor said:


> Man.. I am so depressed Illamasqua was pulled from the US  I didn't even notice until lately when I wanted to get some blushes.. which are my HG blushes. Bummer.


  You can still order direct from their website. I know it isn't the same, but still.


----------



## shellygrrl (Feb 5, 2015)

Bumping to note that Illamasqua will be on Hautelook tomorrow. :cheer: I think it's their second time on there. The first time it was virtually all nail polishes, IIRC. I hope they'll have other products on there this go-around.  (Of course, it would be better if they returned to the US and Canada, full stop, but yeah.)


----------



## Ajigglin (Feb 5, 2015)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## shellygrrl (Feb 6, 2015)

So it's mostly nail polishes again, this time, but there are also some lipsticks and glosses, as well as liquid liners and their Masquara. So a little more variety, but I still think it could be improved. :nods:


----------



## Ajigglin (Feb 6, 2015)

I'm pissed I still couldn't get Resist before it sold out.


----------



## MissElle12 (Feb 7, 2015)

Ajigglin said:


> I'm pissed I still couldn't get Resist before it sold out.


Im planning a trip to the Illamasqua store when I go away next month...never tried any of their lippies before.  Are they worth it?


----------



## shellygrrl (Feb 7, 2015)

Many of their lipsticks have a matte finish, but (IMO) it's a very comfortable matte finish. (I find their matte formula easier to wear than MAC's, for example.)


----------



## Ajigglin (Feb 9, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> Im planning a trip to the Illamasqua store when I go away next month...never tried any of their lippies before.  Are they worth it?


  I think so. I always get compliments when I wear Underworld. I think they have some very unique colors.


----------



## MissElle12 (Feb 22, 2015)

shellygrrl said:


> Many of their lipsticks have a matte finish, but (IMO) it's a very comfortable matte finish. (I find their matte formula easier to wear than MAC's, for example.)


Thanks ladies!! I'll check out the store on my trip and report back.


----------



## rachelizabethx (Mar 7, 2015)

I have had lipstick in Glissade for so long and I love it, but I recently got Red Balloon by MAC and when I swatched them I learned they're almost identical!! I don't want to part with either  sadly I can't upload great swatches because my camera is broken. What do I dooo? If you google I'm sure you can see similarities. The only difference really I think it Red Balloon is slightly more red


----------



## shellygrrl (Mar 11, 2015)

Which one do you love/use more?  Meanwhile, Illamasqua is now on Net-a-Porter for US peeps. Only select products are up there now, but let's hope the full range will be added eventually! :cheer:


----------



## odditoria (Mar 11, 2015)

Is Illamasqua still sold in the US anywhere? They used to be on Sephora but dissapeared one day


----------



## patentg33k (Mar 11, 2015)

odditoria said:


> Is Illamasqua still sold in the US anywhere? They used to be on Sephora but dissapeared one day


They are going to be carried on Net-a-Porter


----------



## odditoria (Mar 11, 2015)

patentg33k said:


> They are going to be carried on Net-a-Porter


  Oh awesome


----------



## Ajigglin (Mar 16, 2015)

FYI: use TWEETTHANKS to save 20% on Illamasqua's site for the next 24-48 hours. I think the promotion started yesterday, so you have a day left. I just ordered a gang of lipsticks I've been wanting.


----------



## novocainedreams (Mar 16, 2015)

Ajigglin said:


> FYI: use TWEETTHANKS to save 20% on Illamasqua's site for the next 24-48 hours. I think the promotion started yesterday, so you have a day left. I just ordered a gang of lipsticks I've been wanting.


  I feel like it's still only giving me 10% off. :-/


----------



## Ajigglin (Mar 17, 2015)

That's weird. I got 20. In pounds, though.


----------



## Denae78 (Mar 18, 2015)

Hey ladies, haven't been on here in awhile in a dismal attempt at curbing makeup spending lol. Wanted to let all the Canadians know that The Bay has all Illamasqua on 50% off. Not sure how recently the markdowns happened,there's still stock on most stuff. Not sure if they ship to the US though.


----------



## shellygrrl (Mar 18, 2015)

Denae78 said:


> Hey ladies, haven't been on here in awhile in a dismal attempt at curbing makeup spending lol. Wanted to let all the Canadians know that The Bay has all Illamaqua on 50% off. Not sure how recently the markdowns happened,there's still stock on most stuff. Not sure if they ship to the US though.





shellygrrl said:


> Meanwhile, Illamasqua is now on Net-a-Porter for US peeps. Only select products are up there now, but let's hope the full range will be added eventually! :cheer:


----------



## MissElle12 (Mar 19, 2015)

Damn.  I just bought Kontrol in the UAE for $35 usd.  That's the retail price here.


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 4, 2015)

Gorgeous cheek colours   https://instagram.com/p/1DL6A1yVft/


----------



## DLuxJessica (Apr 21, 2015)

Hey there! Just realized BeautyBay.com sells Illamasqua! Picked up lipstick in Posture for $20.30 with free US shipping.  

  http://www.beautybay.com/illamasqua/


----------



## shellygrrl (Jun 25, 2015)

Some good news for US peeps: Illamasqua.com now has a US warehouse which means faster shipping and reduced shipping costs (free standard shipping if you spend over $75; free express over $100). Also: fixed US pricing!  Similar for those in other countries, from the looks of things. Better international shipping costs and whatnot.


----------



## novocainedreams (Jun 25, 2015)

shellygrrl said:


> Similar for those in other countries, from the looks of things. Better international shipping costs and whatnot.


  Oh this is awesome! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 27, 2015)

https://instagram.com/p/65w8WayVcY/


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 27, 2015)

http://www.illamasqua.com/collections/earth/


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 10, 2017)

New in May  Instagram

Illamasqua May Queen / British Beauty Blogger


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 21, 2017)

Deity Instagram

Instagram


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 13, 2017)

Dynasty Instagram


----------



## MissTania (Jul 10, 2017)

Instagram




I ordered Wanton and Resist from Net-a-Porter. They're both gorgeous and have a nice matte formula which feels smooth on the lips.

The Rose Gold packaging is gorgeous too.


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 25, 2018)

Illamasqua on Instagram: “Three days to glow...  Who's excited to try DAZE? Sign up to be first, click the link in our bio [URL=https://www.specktra.net/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=illamasqua]#illamasqua #highlighter #highlighter s…”[/url]


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 9, 2018)

Illamasqua on Instagram: “THE REIGN OF ROCK. Our biggest and most exciting collection is coming soon. Join us in celebrating 10 years of raising eyebrows, glorifying…”


----------



## shellygrrl (Oct 10, 2018)

The Reign of Rock Collection | Illamasqua


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 12, 2018)

Illamasqua on Instagram: “THE REIGN OF ROCK . Our brand new 10-year anniversary collection features our brand new Beyond Powder in shade 'Electric' which has unique…”


----------

